# Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?



## Dr. Cox (27. September 2009)

*Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

*Schwarz/Gelb hat nun eine Mehrheit im Bundestag, das heißt, dass Union und FDP zusammen die Regierung stellen werden. *

-Nur wie wird es jetzt mit Deutschland weitergehen in der Krise?

-Ist eine Lockerung des Kündigungsschutzes wie die FDP fordert gut in der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Lage in der sich Deutschland momentan befindet?

-Wird weiteres Lohndumping in der Krise helfen das es Deutschland und vor allen Dingen dem Volk wieder besser geht?

-Wird es helfen die "Großen" entlasten, um Deutschland aus der Krise zu führen?

-Werden die Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland damit einverstanden sein nun künftig weniger Rechte zu haben?

-Wird es nun eine "Stasi 2.0" geben?

-Werden nun "Killerspiele" in Deutschland verboten?

-Wie wird es künftig denen gehen, welche durch die Krise Arbeitslos geworden sind, werden sie künftig unter der Brücke schlafen müssen?

Werden nun die "Opfer" der Krise zusätzlich von denen bestraft welche die Krise mit ihrer Politik und ihrem Handeln zu verantworten haben?

-Kann man überhaupt Politikern die Regierungsverantwortung übertragen, welche durch ihre politische Einstellung und ihr politisches Handeln für die Wirtschaftskrise mit verantwortlich sind? 


Fragen über Fragen, die mich als durchschnittlich verdienenden Arbeitnehmer nun quälen...

Ich würde mich sehr über eine sachliche und objektive Diskussion hier im Thread freuen. Wie seht ihr die Zukunft Deutschlands in den nächsten vier Jahren?


----------



## einblumentopf (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ist schon ne derbe Klatsche für die SPD. Habe zwar mit nem neuen Negativrekord gerechnet, aber unter 25% hätte ich dann doch nicht gedacht. Sei es drum, langfristig ist es für die SPD wahrscheinlich besser sich endlich in der Opposition neu sammeln zu können. Zu schwarz gelb bleibt mir nur zu sagen, die Leute werden schon sehn was sie davon haben. Hoffentlich bekommt die FDP in 4 Jahren auch mal wieder ne Klatsche. Ihre schwachsinnigen Entlastungsversprechen glaubt ihnen ja jetzt schon kein Mensch. Hoffentlich werden sie nach den anstehenden Steuererhöhungen genauso abgestraft wie jetzt die SPD (Stichwort Wortbruch). Ich hoffe nur das ich vom wegfallenden Kündigungsschutz nicht betroffen sein werde. Wie auch immer meiner Meinung nach ein schlechter Tag für Deutschland.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> *Schwarz/Gelb hat nun eine Mehrheit im Bundestag, das heißt, dass Union und FDP zusammen die Regierung stellen werden. *
> 
> -Nur wie wird es jetzt mit Deutschland weitergehen in der Krise?


 
Die Banken machen weiter wie bisher, die Unternehmen werden weiter gestärkt.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Ist eine Lockerung des Kündigungsschutzes wie die FDP fordert gut in der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Lage in der sich Deutschland momentan befindet?


 
Eine Lockerung ist vorallem für die Unternehmen gut, sie sorgt dafür, dass das Lohnniveau sinkt, weil die Leute Angst davor haben, ihren Job zu verlieren, also nehmen sie Lohnsenkungen in Kauf.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wird weiteres Lohndumping in der Krise helfen das es Deutschland und vor allen Dingen dem Volk wieder besser geht?


 
Siehe einen Punkt weiter oben.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wird es helfen die "Großen" entlasten, um Deutschland aus der Krise zu führen?


 
Die "Großen" werden entlastet, sehr Vorteilhaft für die Aktionäre und damit auch den Lobbyisten und wiederum den Politiker, ihre Jobs nach der Regierungszeit ist gesichert.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Werden die Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland damit einverstanden sein nun künftig weniger Rechte zu haben?


 
Sie werden es müssen, sie haben ja heute so abgestimmt.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wird es nun eine "Stasi 2.0" geben?


 
Die Stasi 3.0 ist in Planung.
Das Stopp Schild im Internet wird ausgebaur, die Musik- und Filmindustrie steht schon in den Startlöchern.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Werden nun "Killerspiele" in Deutschland verboten?


 
Ein klares Jep.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wie wird es künftig denen gehen, welche durch die Krise Arbeitslos geworden sind, werden sie künftig unter der Brücke schlafen müssen?


 
Sie werden sich um die besten Brücken streiten müssen.
Wahrscheinlich müssen mehr Brücken gebaut werden, damit alle Platz finden. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Werden nun die "Opfer" der Krise zusätzlich von denen bestraft welche die Krise mit ihrer Politik und ihrem Handeln zu verantworten haben?


 
Wieder jep, die Auslöser der Krise werden wieder Job finden, in Firmen, die die Krise ausgelöst haben. Es wird wieder eine Krise geben, der Staat muss einspringen, die Krise darauf ist dann auch wieder geplant.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Kann man überhaupt Politikern die Regierungsverantwortung übertragen, welche durch ihre politische Einstellung und ihr politisches Handeln für die Wirtschaftskrise mit verantwortlich sind?


 
Ein klares ja, hat man ja heute gesehen. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen, die mich als durchschnittlich verdienenden Arbeitnehmer nun quälen...


 
Mich auch und ich habe ein sehr schwankendes Einkommen. 

Ich würde mich sehr über eine sachliche und objektive Diskussion hier im Thread freuen. Wie seht ihr die Zukunft Deutschlands in den nächsten vier Jahren? [/QUOTE]

Jep, schon dabei.
die nächsten vier Jahre werden zeigen, dass die Auslöser der Krise an die Macht sind und den Unternehmen noch mehr zuspielen werden.
Auf kosten der Mittelschicht und der Armen.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> *Schwarz/Gelb hat nun eine Mehrheit im Bundestag, das heißt, dass Union und FDP zusammen die Regierung stellen werden. *
> 
> -Nur wie wird es jetzt mit Deutschland weitergehen in der Krise?
> 
> ...



Ich sehe die Zukunft nicht sehr rosig, gerade für die "Durchschnittsverdiener" wird's wohl in den nächsten Jahren faustdick kommen, ich denke ab 01.01.2010 werden wir uns auf 25 Märchensteuer und stark steigende Krankenkassenbeiträge einstellen müssen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich denken ich werde morgen eine Anfrage an unsere Personalleitung stellen, ob sie mich nicht nach Österreich versetzen können. Das deutsche Volk besteht anscheinend fast nur noch aus habgierigen egoistischen Wirtschaftslobbyisten und aus Unwissenden, die den Populismus der FDP/Union glauben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich denken ich werde morgen eine Anfrage an unsere Personalleitung stellen, ob sie mich nicht nach Österreich versetzen können. Das deutsche Volk besteht anscheinend fast nur noch aus habgierigen egoistischen Wirtschaftslobbyisten und aus Unwissenden, die den Populismus der FDP/Union glauben...


 
Na ja, die Linken haben auch nichts gegen Populismus, nur eben anders gerichtet.


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Deutschland kannst du nun endlich ganz knicken. Was in den nächsten 4 Jahren passieren wird, wird dann hoffentlich dem letzten die Augen öffnen, nur wohl dann zuspät.


----------



## Raeven (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ist es nicht völlig egal wer uns regieren wird? Wer glaubt denn noch an Märchen ? oder besser gesagt wer glaubt noch an Veränderung !!!


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Raeven schrieb:


> Ist es nicht völlig egal wer uns regieren wird? Wer glaubt denn noch an Märchen ? oder besser gesagt wer glaubt noch an Veränderung !!!


 jetzt nicht mehr..


----------



## GrossmeisterB (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Raeven schrieb:


> Ist es nicht völlig egal wer uns regieren wird? Wer glaubt denn noch an Märchen ? oder besser gesagt wer glaubt noch an Veränderung !!!



Stimmt, im Prinzip hast du Recht, sehr viel wird sich nicht verändern, ist ja in den letzten Jahren ähnlich gewesen - viele Versprechen VOR der Wahl, wenig Taten NACH der Wahl...


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Raeven schrieb:


> Ist es nicht völlig egal wer uns regieren wird? Wer glaubt denn noch an Märchen ? oder besser gesagt wer glaubt noch an Veränderung !!!



Gerade weil so viele so gedacht haben wie du und nicht wählen gegangen sind, haben wir jetzt das Problem Schwarz/Gelb an der Backe. Du und deinesgleichen - die Nichtwähler - sind schuld daran, was in den nächsten vier Jahren passieren wird in Deutschland. Denn die alten Rentner (CDU-Wähler) sind vielleicht langsam, wenn sie zur Wahlurne gehen, aber sie sind zuverlässig, im Gegensatz zu den jungen Wählern


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Deutschland kannst du nun endlich ganz knicken. Was in den nächsten 4 Jahren passieren wird, wird dann hoffentlich dem letzten die Augen öffnen, nur wohl dann zuspät.


 
Da bin ich deiner Meinung.
Die Unions FDP Regierung wird den Karren sowas von zerlegen, dass man ihn nicht mal mehr aus den Dreck kriegt.
Auch dass die Union schon wieder verloren hat (wie auch die CSU in Bayern) scheint keinen von denen zu kümmern.

Die SPD muss sich jetzt von den alten Köpfen der Reigerung Schröder trennen und einen Neuanfang wagen.
Mit Wowereit oder wem auch immer an der Spitze, anders ist der komplette Absturz nicht mehr zu verhindern.
Endweder kommen sie mit den Linken klar, oder sie werden nie wieder einen Kanzler stellen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die SPD muss sich jetzt von den alten Köpfen der Reigerung Schröder trennen und einen Neuanfang wagen.
> Mit Wowereit oder wem auch immer an der Spitze, anders ist der komplette Absturz nicht mehr zu verhindern.
> Endweder kommen sie mit den Linken klar, aber sie werden nie wieder einen Kanzler stellen.



Absolut richtig 

Wir brauchen leute wie Ottmar Schreiner an der Spitze der SPD und keine korrupten Wirtschaftslobbyisten wie Münte und Schröder


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Gerade weil so viele so gedacht haben wie du und nicht wählen gegangen sind, haben wir jetzt das Problem Schwarz/Gelb an der Backe. Du und deinesgleichen - die Nichtwähler - sind schuld daran, was in den nächsten vier Jahren passieren wird in Deutschland. Denn die alten Rentner (CDU-Wähler) sind vielleicht langsam, wenn sie zur Wahlurne gehen, aber sie sind zuverlässig, im Gegensatz zu den jungen Wählern


 
so sieht es aus, die Rentner und ältere wählen seit Jahren immer das gleich und gehen immer hin.
Doch sie sterben allmählich aus, kann man daran sehen, dass die Prozente der "Volksparteien" von Wahl zu Wahl sinken.
Irgendwann werden die "Stammwähler" ausgestorben sein, dann wird es eine offene Schlacht geben.

Wahlkampf wird dann schmutziger werden.


----------



## JePe (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr über eine sachliche und objektive Diskussion hier im Thread freuen.



Diesem Anliegen hast Du mit Deinem vor Polemik und Schulladendenken triefenden Eingangsposting aber keinen guten Dienst erwiesen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Versuch doch lieber meine "Fragen" zu beantworten und stell dich der Diskussion, anstelle inhaltslose Aussagen zu machen


----------



## Gast3737 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich denken ich werde morgen eine Anfrage an unsere Personalleitung stellen, ob sie mich nicht nach Österreich versetzen können. Das deutsche Volk besteht anscheinend fast nur noch aus habgierigen egoistischen Wirtschaftslobbyisten und aus Unwissenden, die den Populismus der FDP/Union glauben...


so sehe ich das auch..wenigstens hier in Brandenburg wurde Matthias Platzeck wieder gewählt, was nur Positiv für uns Märker sein kann..

Mir wird schlecht wenn ich an die Zukunft von Internet, Spiele, gut Bezahlte Arbeit, Kosten und Soziale Absicherung denke..

Die Leute die CDU und FDP wählen habe meißt keinen blassen davon was politik so ist..mein Bekannter wählt z. B. FDP mit den Worten "naja habe mal so geguckt und weil nichts anderes über bleib habe ich die angekreuzt" zumal seine Zweitstimme den Piraten galt, welcher Zynismus..Armes Deutschland


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Bin mal gespannt was von den Steuererleichterungen übrig bleibt und wirklich umgesetzt wird. Oder ob man jetzt mal realistisch bleibt.

Stellt euch vor es gibt eine Wirtschaftskrise und die FDP bekommt 15%.


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Letztendlich hat man die Auswahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Steuererleichterungen gibt es auch, für Unternehmen.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Zur SPD:


----------



## JePe (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Versuch doch lieber meine "Fragen" zu beantworten und stell dich der Diskussion, anstelle inhaltslose Aussagen zu machen



Deine "Fragen" sind klischeetriefende Unterstellungen. Das diese mit einem Fragezeichen statt Punkt enden macht das ebensowenig besser wie ein Smiley. Aber was soll´s.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Ist eine Lockerung des Kündigungsschutzes wie die FDP fordert gut in der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Lage in der sich Deutschland momentan befindet?



Es macht wenig Sinn, das herausgeloest aus jedwedem Kontext zu diskutieren. Weniger Kuendigungsschutz muss nicht zwingend mehr Arbeitslosigkeit bedeuten (wenn z. B. ehemals festangestellte Arbeitskraefte in die Leiharbeit abwandern) - wie auch der bestehende Kuendigungsschutz Arbeitslosigkeit ja offenkundig nicht verhindert. Leiharbeit wiederum gehoert besser (von den Tarifpartnern, nicht dem Staat) ausgestaltet (siehe NL - dort sind Leiharbeitnehmer i. d. R. bessergestellt als ihre festangestellten Kollegen).

Was aber nichts daran aendert, dass eine Lockerung des Kuendigungsschutzes *derzeit* allein schon aus psychologischer Sicht (z. B. Konsumverhalten) kontraindiziert ist.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wird weiteres Lohndumping in der Krise helfen das es Deutschland und vor allen Dingen dem Volk wieder besser geht?



Kann ich nicht beantworten. Weil ich 1. keine Kristallkugel habe und 2. nicht sehe, wie schwarz/gelb mit Lohndumping korrespondiert. Genau diese Subtilitaet meinte ich mit Polemik und Schubladendenken.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wird es helfen die "Großen" entlasten, um Deutschland aus der Krise zu führen?



Dazu solltest Du zuerst definieren, wer / was nach Deiner Diktion "gross" ist.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Werden die Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland damit einverstanden sein nun künftig weniger Rechte zu haben?



Same here - welche Rechte sollen eingeschraenkt werden? Ohne das zu wissen ist es irgendwie muessig, ueber die Akzeptanz dafuer zu orakeln.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wird es nun eine "Stasi 2.0" geben?



Diese Frage mutet von Einem, der mit der LINKEn sympathisiert, schon etwas merkwuerdig an ... anyway: wusstest Du, dass die poese FDP geschlossen gegen das Zugangserschwerungsgesetz gestimmt hat und Datenschutz im Grundgesetz verankern will?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Werden nun "Killerspiele" in Deutschland verboten?



Wahrlich staatstragende Fragen, die Du Dir da stellst.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wie wird es künftig denen gehen, welche durch die Krise Arbeitslos geworden sind, werden sie künftig unter der Brücke schlafen müssen?



Garantiert nicht. Auch hier die Frage - was laesst Dich das mit Blick auf schwarz/gelb vermuten? Immerhin hat Kohls schwarz/gelbe Regierung den Sozialstaat voellig aus dem Quark gehen lassen und so einen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag zu unseren heutigen Problemen geleistet.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Werden nun die "Opfer" der Krise zusätzlich von denen bestraft welche die Krise mit ihrer Politik und ihrem Handeln zu verantworten haben?



Informier Dich, wodurch die Krise entstanden ist, und Du wirst die Sinnfreiheit dieser Frage erkennen. Wenn Du es denn willst.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Kann man überhaupt Politikern die Regierungsverantwortung übertragen, welche durch ihre politische Einstellung und ihr politisches Handeln für die Wirtschaftskrise mit verantwortlich sind?



Die poese FDP war elf Jahre in der Opposition. Wie sie zur Krise haette beitragen koennen, verschliesst sich mir deshalb auch.

Ein mit dem Wahlergebnis hochzufriedener JePe gruesst.


----------



## Xrais (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

oh man , jetzt kann man echt sagen deutschland ist das aller letzte


----------



## exa (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Diese Frage mutet von Einem, der mit der LINKEn sympathisiert, schon etwas merkwuerdig an ... anyway: wusstest Du, dass die poese FDP geschlossen gegen das Zugangserschwerungsgesetz gestimmt hat und Datenschutz im Grundgesetz verankern will?
> 
> 
> 
> Wahrlich staatstragende Fragen, die Du Dir da stellst.



naja in diesem Forum ist die Frage durchaus interessant

ich bin deiner Meinung, das sachlich allein schon bei dem Titel etwas seltsam anmutet...

Über solcherlei Fragen zu diskutieren bringt derzeit eig gar nix... denn es kann genau so gut sein, das sich diese gar nicht in der Form stellen!

wenn man diskutiert, dann sollte man das über Sachen tun, die offiziell angekündigt sind

Generell bin ich nicht glücklich über den Wahlausgang, und hoffe einfach, das die positiven Aspekte der FDP zum Tragen kommen

zb Datenschutz...


----------



## belle (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Viel andere Möglichkeiten hat man ja nicht, Links, Rechts und die Grünen sind nicht wählbar.


----------



## KempA (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



belle schrieb:


> Viel andere Möglichkeiten hat man ja nicht, Links, Rechts und die Grünen sind nicht wählbar.



wieso zur hölle kann man die grünen nicht wählen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wieso sind die Grünen nicht wählbar?


----------



## belle (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Einfach ungegründet aus Überzeugung.
Spass beiseite:
1. -Viele Grüne sind mir EXTREM unsymphatisch, allen voran J. Trittin
2. -Atomausstieg schön und gut, aber der Ökostrom ist bestimmt nicht billiger als der Jetzige, oder es wird dann einfach franz. "Atomstrom" gekauft, die haben mehr als genug (wenn da eins hochgeht sind wir eh mit dran, die deutsche Wirtschaft nur mit Ökostrom zu speisen halte ich für gewagt)
3. -Da hängt meistens die SPD mit dran, auch ein Grund dagegen 
4. -Bin pinzipiell gegen eine Partei, die (auch wenn das Vergangenheit ist) extrem hohe Ökosteuern auf Benzin usw. fordert in einem Staat, der viele Pendler beinhaltet (das ist Ausbeute, die fahren bestimmt nicht 1000km / Woche auf Arbeit)
5. -Ich das gut finde, weil es mit meinen Ansichten übereinstimmt: 
http://www.deutschlandprogramm.de/files/1219/Kurzwahlprogramm_web.pdf
+EDIT: http://conradbuchholz.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/arzte-gg-spd.jpg
http://www.derma-stuttgart.de/aktuelles/imgs/aktuelles50.jpg


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Aso die Grünen sind dann für dich nicht wählbar, das klang eben anders.


----------



## KempA (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Aso die Grünen sind dann für dich nicht wählbar, das klang eben anders.



ich verstand es eben auch anders

dass die grünen für dich persönlich nicht wählbar sind ist natürlich was anderes (auch wenn ich da nicht mit dir übereinstimme)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



belle schrieb:


> Einfach ungegründet aus Überzeugung.
> Spass beiseite:
> 1. -Viele Grüne sind mir EXTREM unsymphatisch, allen voran J. Trittin


 
Wegen des Dosenpfandes?
Tiritin wollte auf alles Pfand haben, die SPD ware dagegen, geeinigt hat man sich auf den Unsinn, des es heute gibt.
Hoffentlich sorgt schwarz/gelb da für Klarheit (glaube ich bloß nicht).



belle schrieb:


> 2. -Atomausstieg schön und gut, aber der Ökostrom ist bestimmt nicht billiger als der Jetzige, oder es wird dann einfach franz. "Atomstrom" gekauft, die haben mehr als genug (wenn da eins hochgeht sind wir eh mit dran, die deutsche Wirtschaft nur mit Ökostrom zu speisen halte ich für gewagt)


 
Atomausstieg ist aber schon wichtig, wenn man alternative Energieen fördern will, denn ohne Atomstrom sind die Konzerne gezwungen etwas zu tun, das wird mit schwarz/gelb deutlich anders werden.



belle schrieb:


> 3. -Da hängt meistens die SPD mit dran, auch ein Grund dagegen


 
Die SPD muss sich von den neoliberalen Köpfen wie Steinmeyer und Münte trennen, dann wird sie auch wieder akzeptiert werden.



belle schrieb:


> 4. -Bin pinzipiell gegen eine Partei, die (auch wenn das Vergangenheit ist) extrem hohe Ökosteuern auf Benzin usw. fordert in einem Staat, der viele Pendler beinhaltet (das ist Ausbeute, die fahren bestimmt nicht 1000km / Woche auf Arbeit)


 
Aber durch die hohe Ökosteuer ist ein Umdenken in Gange gekommen, den es sonst so nicht gegeben hätte.
Sonst würden wir immer noch Dreck- und Spritschleudern fahren.

Ein wenig mehr Weitsicht bitte und nicht das Denken von morgens mit mittags.


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Grünen nicht wählbar?


Dosenpfand - Fiasko ohne Ende, genau wie vorhergesagt
Ökosteuer - Tod vieler Logistikunternehmen und trotzdem wurde der Kraftstoffverbrauch nicht gesenkt. Dafür wurde die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der deutschen Wirtschaft im EU-Vergleich runtergeputzt.
Hartz IV - muss ich was sagen?
Einstieg in die "Antiterror"gesetzgung - Schäuble beglückwünscht sicherlich noch heute die vorherige Bundesregierung, das er es nicht einleiten musste.
Aussen- und Militärpolitische Abenteuer - Soviel zu den "Soldaten sind Mörder", etc. Rufen
 RAF und Sympathisanten - Heute stellenweise Mitglieder
Atomausstieg und zeitgleich Bau neuer Kohlekraftwerke - Dümmer gehts nimmer(gegen den Ausstieg an für sich ist nichts einzuwenden)
 Förderung von Biosprit - Damit ist man jetzt richtig Öko. Wobei, auch nicht wirklich. Erzeugt mehr CO2 wie der Kraftstoff gewonnen aus Erdöl. Sorgt auch dafür, das andere Menschen verhungern, weil sie sich nicht mal mehr die Grundnahrungsmittel leisten können.
Öko-Lebensmittel - Teuer als alles andere, zu einem nicht geringen Teil sogar noch in Ländern angebaut, die es nicht nur mit den Menschenrechten nicht so genau nehmen sondern auch öfters mal Probleme bei der Versorgung ihrer Bevölkerung haben. Die riesigen Transportwege führen den Grundgedanken ad absurdum.
Haltung zum Waffengesetz - Was Totalverbote bringen, zeigt ja die Kriminalitätsstatistik von England seit eben diesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Dazu gehört immer ein politischer Mitstreiter, der die eigenen Ziele verwässert und verändert, damit sie einsetzbar sind.

Hat man an der großen Koalition gesehen, siehe Gesundheitsreform.
Schlimmer gehts ja nicht, den Murks aus beiden Lagern zu einem Gesetz gemacht.

Einen Vorteil hat der Wechsel zu schwarz/gelb.
Ulla Schmidt ist weg.   

Mal sehen zu welcher Pharmafirma sie geht, man wird ihr sicher viele Angebote machen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Deine "Fragen" sind klischeetriefende Unterstellungen. Das diese mit einem Fragezeichen statt Punkt enden macht das ebensowenig besser wie ein Smiley. Aber was soll´s.



Du wirst in den kommenden vier Jahren noch sehen dass ich recht habe, vielleicht fehlt dir nur noch etwas Lebenserfahrung um zu erkennen, was genau hinter der FDP wirklich steckt 



JePe schrieb:


> Es macht wenig Sinn, das herausgeloest aus jedwedem Kontext zu diskutieren. Weniger Kuendigungsschutz muss nicht zwingend mehr Arbeitslosigkeit bedeuten (wenn z. B. ehemals festangestellte Arbeitskraefte in die Leiharbeit abwandern) - wie auch der bestehende Kuendigungsschutz Arbeitslosigkeit ja offenkundig nicht verhindert. Leiharbeit wiederum gehoert besser (von den Tarifpartnern, nicht dem Staat) ausgestaltet (siehe NL - dort sind Leiharbeitnehmer i. d. R. bessergestellt als ihre festangestellten Kollegen).
> 
> Was aber nichts daran aendert, dass eine Lockerung des Kuendigungsschutzes *derzeit* allein schon aus psychologischer Sicht (z. B. Konsumverhalten) kontraindiziert ist.



Sorry, nicht dass ich das falsch verstehe, aber du findest Leiharbeit gut?

Leiharbeit ist im Übrigen ein Faktor für Lohndumping.



JePe schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht beantworten. Weil ich 1. keine Kristallkugel habe und 2. nicht sehe, wie schwarz/gelb mit Lohndumping korrespondiert. Genau diese Subtilitaet meinte ich mit Polemik und Schubladendenken.



Du hast doch sicher schon einmal von Leiharbeit gehört, oder? man kann es auch als Zeitarbeit bezeichnen, oder als moderne Sklaverei. Das heißt, dort müssen Facharbeiter, die sonst 15€ die Stunde bekommen würden für 8€ die Stunde arbeiten. Und genau diese Leiharbeit wurde von der CDU 2005 mit entsprechenden Gesetzen ausgeweitet. Und dass auch die FDP all dies für gut befindet bekommt man schon recht schnell mit, sobald man sich etwas mehr mit Politik befasst und nicht nur die Bildzeitung ließt.



JePe schrieb:


> Dazu solltest Du zuerst definieren, wer / was nach Deiner Diktion "gross" ist.



Als "Groß" werden allgemeinhin Manager, Aktionäre und andere gierige, Egoisten bezeichnet, welche davon profitieren, das andere für sie am Existenzminmum malochen gehen.



JePe schrieb:


> Same here - welche Rechte sollen eingeschraenkt werden? Ohne das zu wissen ist es irgendwie muessig, ueber die Akzeptanz dafuer zu orakeln.



Die Arbeitnehmerrechte.



JePe schrieb:


> Diese Frage mutet von Einem, der mit der LINKEn sympathisiert, schon etwas merkwuerdig an ... anyway: wusstest Du, dass die poese FDP geschlossen gegen das Zugangserschwerungsgesetz gestimmt hat und Datenschutz im Grundgesetz verankern will?



Tut mir leid, wenn ich dich enttäusche, ich bin eigentlich Sozialdemokrat und wähle die LINKE, weil sie einige Sozialdemokraten beeinhaltet die ich für kompetenter und glaubwürdiger halte, als diejenigen welche in der SPD sind. Wenn du das Wahlprogramm der LINKEN kennen würdest, bzw. die Plenarsaalsitzungen verfolgen würdest, dann wüsstest du auch, dass die LINKE die gleiche Meinung wie die FDP vertritt, wenn es um den Datenschutz geht.



JePe schrieb:


> Wahrlich staatstragende Fragen, die Du Dir da stellst.



Es ist eine beschneidung meiner Freiheit, wenn Computerspiele verboten werden und das ohne jeglichen rationalen Grund!



JePe schrieb:


> Garantiert nicht. Auch hier die Frage - was laesst Dich das mit Blick auf schwarz/gelb vermuten? Immerhin hat Kohls schwarz/gelbe Regierung den Sozialstaat voellig aus dem Quark gehen lassen und so einen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag zu unseren heutigen Problemen geleistet.



Was hat den Kohls Sozialpolitik mit der Wirtschaftskrise zu tun?



JePe schrieb:


> Informier Dich, wodurch die Krise entstanden ist, und Du wirst die Sinnfreiheit dieser Frage erkennen. Wenn Du es denn willst.



Ich glaube so gut wie jeder hier weiß, wie die Krise entstanden ist und wer/was dafür verantwortlich ist. Die Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, Hedgefonds, Derivate, etc.. sind schuld. All dies wurde möglich durch die Kurruption und Inkomepetenz der Regierungen der größten Wirtschaftsnationen.



JePe schrieb:


> Die poese FDP war elf Jahre in der Opposition. Wie sie zur Krise haette beitragen koennen, verschliesst sich mir deshalb auch.



Nun, das nimmt der FDP aber nicht die Möglichkeit bei entsprechenden Anträgen im Bundestag zuzustimmen, oder selber welche einzubringen. Des weiteren sollte klar sein, dass die FDP von einigen großen Finanzunternehmen spenden entgegen nimmt und dafür natürlich auch politische Dienste anbietet 



JePe schrieb:


> Ein mit dem Wahlergebnis hochzufriedener JePe gruesst.



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, Mutti und Vati bezahlen gerade bestimmt das Studium - wofür andere hart arbeiten gehen müssen. Und dann ist dir später ein Manager-Job bei einem Unternehmen gesichert, zu welchem Vati gute Beziehungen hat. Und nun ist deine künftige Lohnerhöhung auf Kosten von Leiharbeitern und Niedriglöhnern dank FDP auch noch gesichert


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



belle schrieb:


> 2. -Atomausstieg schön und gut, aber der Ökostrom ist bestimmt nicht billiger als der Jetzige


Viel teurer als der Atomstrom kann er auch nicht sein. Schon unter Kohl wurden die absoluten Kosten für Atomstrom (logischerweise zum Großteil vom Staat getragen) auf ca. 4 DM/kwh berechnet. Ob wir nach dem Reinfall von Asse noch bei 2€/kwh stehen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ich warte gespannt, was passiert. Da ich hoffentlich im Laufe der aktuellen Legislaturperiode mein Studium beendet habe, zahl ich ja dann quasi gar keine Steuern mehr, wenn ich den Versprechungen von CDU und FDP glauben schenke - vllt krieg ich sogar Geld raus? 

Auf jeden Fall war der Auftritt von Westerwelle echt peinlich bei der Berliner Runde, wie ein kleines Kind im Sandkasten, der nicht mitspielen durfte. Grund genug, die FDP bei der Wahlentscheidung außen vor zu lassen


----------



## zia (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

15% für Westerwelle... wo lebe ich? Grauenhaft! 
"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, obwohl beim Universum bin ich mir nicht so sicher." (A. Einstein)


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

hey mal ne ernst gemeinte frage ich bin derzeit arbeitslos und sch nen job ich will nur mich und meine bessere hälfte versorgen.hat wer nen job für mich ? egal was am besten inner schweiz oder österreich

mfg Alex


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall war der Auftritt von Westerwelle echt peinlich bei der Berliner Runde, wie ein kleines Kind im Sandkasten, der nicht mitspielen durfte. Grund genug, die FDP bei der Wahlentscheidung außen vor zu lassen


 
Jep, Guido war super, selten so gelacht.
Er hat ja vor den Wahlen immer gesagt, dass es im Inhalte und nicht um Köpfe geht.
Mal sehen, was jetzt ist, die FDP hat gerade mal halb so viele Stimmen bekommen wie die Union, also ist der Abstand noch nie so gering gewesen.
Sie werden auf mehr Posten pochen als es früher der Fall war, sie werden auf mehr Politik pochen, die von ihnen kommt.

Das wird der Wähler noch merken, was er da gemacht hat.


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hey mal ne ernst gemeinte frage ich bin derzeit arbeitslos und sch nen job ich will nur mich und meine bessere hälfte versorgen.hat wer nen job für mich ? egal was am besten inner schweiz oder österreich
> 
> mfg Alex



Geh zur nächsten Zeitarbeitsfirma, da bekommst du immer einen Job von dem es sich gut leben lässt 

Ne, mal im Ernst, was für eine Ausbildung hast du denn?


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie werden auf mehr Posten pochen als es früher der Fall war, sie werden auf mehr Politik pochen, die von ihnen kommt.


Das denke ich nicht. Im Zweifel wird die FDP nein zu ihren Forderungen sagt, um an die Macht zu kommen. Die CDU kann mit der SPD zusammen gehen, die FDP dagegen hat keine Alternative und ist daher logischerweise erpressbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht. Im Zweifel wird die FDP nein zu ihren Forderungen sagt, um an die Macht zu kommen. Die CDU kann mit der SPD zusammen gehen, die FDP dagegen hat keine Alternative und ist daher logischerweise erpressbar.


 
Öhm, so meine ich das nicht, mit den Posten sehe ich eher die wichtigen an.
Neben dem Außenminister hat die FDP ja nichts gekriegt, also wollen sie mehr Posten haben.
Dafür werden sie dann auch gefälliger sein, wenn es um ihre Politik geht.


----------



## JePe (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du wirst in den kommenden vier Jahren noch sehen dass ich recht habe, vielleicht fehlt dir nur noch etwas Lebenserfahrung um zu erkennen, was genau hinter der FDP wirklich steckt



Die Lottozahlen fuers naechste Wochenende wuerden mir schon reichen. Als zertifizierter Prophet fuer Dich bestimmt kein Problem, oder ... ?

Schon faszinierend, wie jemand bereits in der ersten Zeile eines ellenlangen Posts das Feld rationalen Diskutierens so voellig verlassen kann. Man behauptet einfach, das etwas ganz Bestimmtes in der Zukunft geschehen wird und verlangt heute eine Widerlegung. Bravo!



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Sorry, nicht dass ich das falsch verstehe, aber du findest Leiharbeit gut?



Gut ausgestaltete Leiharbeit finde ich gut, voellig richtig. Siehe auch die von Dir geflissentlich ignorierte, weil zu Deinem schwarz-weissen Weltbild (oder sollte ich sagen: schwarz-gelben Feindbild?) Praxis in den Niederlanden.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Leiharbeit ist im Übrigen ein Faktor für Lohndumping.



Leiharbeit ist der Intention nach vor allem ein Instrument zur Flexibilisierung. Ein Mittel zum Lohndumping ist hoechsten schlecht ausgestaltete Leiharbeit. Rest siehe oben. Oder Niederlande.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das heißt, dort müssen Facharbeiter, die sonst 15€ die Stunde bekommen würden für 8€ die Stunde arbeiten.



Lies Tarifvertraege anstatt nur die Junge Welt. Das diese unterwandert werden ist wohl kaum der Politik anzukreiden?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Als "Groß" werden allgemeinhin Manager, Aktionäre und andere gierige, Egoisten bezeichnet, welche davon profitieren, das andere für sie am Existenzminmum malochen gehen.



Ach so ist das. Manager und Aktionaere sind gierige Egoisten.

Pass auf, dass Du Dich in Deiner Schublade nicht wundliegst ...



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die Arbeitnehmerrechte.



Ja, Einstein, das dachte ich mir schon. Aber welche? Koenntest Du das bitte ein klitzekleines bisschen praezisieren? Vielen Dank im voraus.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, wenn ich dich enttäusche, ich bin eigentlich Sozialdemokrat und wähle die LINKE, weil sie einige Sozialdemokraten beeinhaltet die ich für kompetenter und glaubwürdiger halte, als diejenigen welche in der SPD sind.



Dazu muss ich nicht -wie Du- in die Zukunft schauen koennen, dazu reicht mir ein Blick nach Berlin & Co. um mich von LINKEr Realitaet ueberzeugen zu koennen.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Es ist eine beschneidung meiner Freiheit, wenn Computerspiele verboten werden und das ohne jeglichen rationalen Grund!



Niemand beabsichtigt, per se Computerspiele zu verbieten. Nur die Herstellung und den Vertrieb solcher, die menschenverachtend sind. Das finde ich voellig O.K. und dass Du Dich da in irgendwelchen persoenlichen Freiheiten beschnitten waehnst ist mir schnuppe.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Was hat den Kohls Sozialpolitik mit der Wirtschaftskrise zu tun?



Kohls Sozialpolitik hat nicht zwingend mit der sog. Wirtschaftskrise zu tun, wohl aber mit der Haushaltssituation und dem Verhaeltnis von Einnahmen und Ausgaben sowie deren Verwendung. Kohls Sozialpolitik widerlegt ausserdem auf wundersame Weise die Maer, dass schwarz/gelb als erste Amtshandlung Sozialleistungen abbauen wuerde.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich glaube so gut wie jeder hier weiß, wie die Krise entstanden ist und wer/was dafür verantwortlich ist. Die Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, Hedgefonds, Derivate, etc.. sind schuld. All dies wurde möglich durch die Kurruption und Inkomepetenz der Regierungen der größten Wirtschaftsnationen.



Noe, das ist mir so neu. Moeglich wuerde die Krise durch zu viel Geld und zu wenig Realwirtschaftswerte. Durch Kredite fuer Konsumenten, die nicht kreditwuerdig waren (Du weisst, was "Basel 2" ist?). Durch ein Leben auf Pump; mit einem Haus, das man sich nicht leisten konnte und davor einem Auto, um den Nachbarn zu beeindrucken den man nicht leiden konnte. Alles andere kam danach.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nun, das nimmt der FDP aber nicht die Möglichkeit bei entsprechenden Anträgen im Bundestag zuzustimmen, oder selber welche einzubringen. Des weiteren sollte klar sein, dass die FDP von einigen großen Finanzunternehmen spenden entgegen nimmt und dafür natürlich auch politische Dienste anbietet



Wie gesagt, mangels Kristallkugel kann ich da leider nicht mitreden.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, Mutti und Vati bezahlen gerade bestimmt das Studium - wofür andere hart arbeiten gehen müssen. Und dann ist dir später ein Manager-Job bei einem Unternehmen gesichert, zu welchem Vati gute Beziehungen hat. Und nun ist deine künftige Lohnerhöhung auf Kosten von Leiharbeitern und Niedriglöhnern dank FDP auch noch gesichert



Eigentlich ist dieser Teil Deines Posts so abgrundtief daemlich, dass ich ihn nicht mit einer Antwort aufwerten wollte. Ich tu´s trotzdem:

Falsch.


----------



## Haekksler (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



			
				Dr. Cox schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:     					Zitat von *JePe*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und wenn schon,
du kannst ihm ja nicht verübeln das er für das stimmt was ihn weiterbringen würde 
so ist der mensch halt


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Leiharbeit ist der Intention nach vor allem ein Instrument zur Flexibilisierung. Ein Mittel zum Lohndumping ist hoechsten schlecht ausgestaltete Leiharbeit. Rest siehe oben. Oder Niederlande.


 
Dass Leiharbeitet aber auch zu Lohndumping führt, kann man nun mal nicht abstreiten, das ist überall der Fall und dass sich das mit der FDP ändert, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Oder findest du es gut, dass eine Frisörin noch Zuschlag vom Staat bekommt, weil ihr Lohn zu niedrig ist?



JePe schrieb:


> Lies Tarifvertraege anstatt nur die Junge Welt. Das diese unterwandert werden ist wohl kaum der Politik anzukreiden?


 
Aber die Politik könnte das unterbinden.



JePe schrieb:


> Niemand beabsichtigt, per se Computerspiele zu verbieten. Nur die Herstellung und den Vertrieb solcher, die menschenverachtend sind. Das finde ich voellig O.K. und dass Du Dich da in irgendwelchen persoenlichen Freiheiten beschnitten waehnst ist mir schnuppe.


 
Wo ist denn für dich die Grenze?
Und wie willst du das verbieten, auf nationaler Ebene?
Das wird ja nicht funktionieren.



JePe schrieb:


> Kohls Sozialpolitik hat nicht zwingend mit der sog. Wirtschaftskrise zu tun, wohl aber mit der Haushaltssituation und dem Verhaeltnis von Einnahmen und Ausgaben sowie deren Verwendung. Kohls Sozialpolitik widerlegt ausserdem auf wundersame Weise die Maer, dass schwarz/gelb als erste Amtshandlung Sozialleistungen abbauen wuerde.


 
Wer hat denn mit den Sozialabgaben die Wiedervereinigung bezahlt?
Auch heute noch zahlen wir für den "Aufbau Ost". Aber der Osten sollte endlich mal selbst in der Lage sein, für sich zu sorgen.

Aber keine Partei wagt sich da ran.
Die FDP schon mal gar nicht, denn gerade sie provitiert davon.


----------



## der-sack88 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

schwarz-gelb ist das schlimmste, was deutschland momentan passieren konnte. grad ne große wirtschaftskrise gehabt, ist ja logisch das man mit dem weiter macht was einen dazu geführt hat...-.-
mir ist unbegreiflich, wie viele bürger auf diesen inhaltslosen, populistischen wahlkampf (momentan steuersenkungen, z.b. bei der wahl in hessen ausländerkriminalität...) reinfallen, man muss doch merken was für einen bekloppten blödsinn die da labern. dazu noch den auf eine person ausgerichteten wahlkampf ("merkel stärken - beide stimmen cdu", "WIR wählen die kanzlerin"...). ein volk kann doch gar nicht so dumm sein, um nicht zu merken, wie es hier verarscht wird. die fdp ist genau so schlimm, die spd fast. was für ein land ist das bitte, wo jede partei, die an der regierung beteiligt sein könnte, lügt, und keinen juckts? oder, sagen wir so, nur bei der spd wird gleich  drauf rumgehackt... dank einer gewissen zeitung mit 4 buchstaben...
meine meinung: BILD verbieten, wahlpflicht einführen und die politiker hart bestrafen, wenn sie lügen. ein paar millionen euro würden da schon wirken. die folgen wären weniger idioten, die sich nur auf BILD-propaganda verlassen, eine gestärkte demokratie (wirklich jede stimme zählt) und politiker, die einem nicht steuersenkungen versprechen, nur um am ende die armen noch mehr auszubeuten um reichen weiter ihre millionengehälter zu ermöglichen.
ich könnte kotzen wenn ich lese, wie ein manager, der mitgeholfen hat billionen zu vernichten, eine abfindung in millionenhöhe bekommt... und gleichzeitig hunderttausende von familien nicht mehr wissen, wie sie ihre wohnung bezahlen und ihre kinder ernähren sollen.


----------



## kenji_91 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ich werde mich in den nächsten jahren als demoralisierte studentin sehen, die zwar ein kostenloses erststudium mit bafög und anderem staatszuschüssen sehen, aber dann keinen job oder einen schlecht bezahlten job finden.
darauf werde ich wohl ein eigenes unternehmen gründen, was mir die immer mehr verschwindenden banken verwehren.

achja... dann darf ich für ne brezl 5€ hinblättern und für meinen sprit 100€ damit ich ihn zur hälfte befüll`?


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Die Lottozahlen fuers naechste Wochenende wuerden mir schon reichen. Als zertifizierter Prophet fuer Dich bestimmt kein Problem, oder ... ?
> 
> Schon faszinierend, wie jemand bereits in der ersten Zeile eines ellenlangen Posts das Feld rationalen Diskutierens so voellig verlassen kann. Man behauptet einfach, das etwas ganz Bestimmtes in der Zukunft geschehen wird und verlangt heute eine Widerlegung. Bravo!



Dass die FDP für Sozialabbau steht, das weiß und davor warnt sogar Horst Seehofer, somit solltest du das als FDP-Wähler eigentlich auch wissen



JePe schrieb:


> Gut ausgestaltete Leiharbeit finde ich gut, voellig richtig. Siehe auch die von Dir geflissentlich ignorierte, weil zu Deinem schwarz-weissen Weltbild (oder sollte ich sagen: schwarz-gelben Feindbild?) Praxis in den Niederlanden.



Und was ist für dich "gut ausgestaltete" Leiharbeit?




JePe schrieb:


> Leiharbeit ist der Intention nach vor allem ein Instrument zur Flexibilisierung. Ein Mittel zum Lohndumping ist hoechsten schlecht ausgestaltete Leiharbeit. Rest siehe oben. Oder Niederlande.



Und warum ist die Leiharbeit in Deutschland so schlecht ausgestaltet gegenüber den Niederlanden? Könnte das nicht etwas mit den Gesetzen zu tun haben welche von unseren letzten regierenden Wirtschafts-Politikern erlassen wurden sind, oder glaubst du die Leute da draußen gehen freiwillig für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten?




JePe schrieb:


> Lies Tarifvertraege anstatt nur die Junge Welt. Das diese unterwandert werden ist wohl kaum der Politik anzukreiden?



Nein, überhaupt nicht, schließlich können die Politiker angesichts lauthalser Kritik seitens Medien und Opposition nichts davon wissen dass diese Gesetze unterwandert werden und sogar "Scheingewerkschaften" gegründet werden um Lohndumping noch effektiver voranzutreiben 



JePe schrieb:


> Ach so ist das. Manager und Aktionaere sind gierige Egoisten.
> 
> Pass auf, dass Du Dich in Deiner Schublade nicht wundliegst ...



Was hast du denn immer mit deiner Schublade?

Dass die Gier von Aktionären und Managern die Realwirtschaffft vergiftet und zerstört ist doch inzwischen bekannt. Nicht umsonst werden über die Bonuszahlungen so heftig diskutiert.




JePe schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich nicht -wie Du- in die Zukunft schauen koennen, dazu reicht mir ein Blick nach Berlin & Co. um mich von LINKEr Realitaet ueberzeugen zu koennen.



Nun, die vorherige Regierung in Berlin, hat die Stadt auch mit einem gigantischen Schuldenberg an die jetzige Regierung abgetreten.



JePe schrieb:


> Niemand beabsichtigt, per se Computerspiele zu verbieten. Nur die Herstellung und den Vertrieb solcher, die menschenverachtend sind. Das finde ich voellig O.K. und dass Du Dich da in irgendwelchen persoenlichen Freiheiten beschnitten waehnst ist mir schnuppe.



Dann sag mir doch einmal wie du menschenverachtende Computerspiele von "normalen" Computerspielen unterscheiden willst. Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, diese Aufgabe übernimmt ein absolut konservativer Politiker aus der CDU, welcher Mitte 60 ist und noch nie ein PC-Spiel gespielt hat...

Was wird da dann wohl passieren?

Spiele wie Far Cry 2, Crysis, etc... werden gleich mitverboten, das wird dann passieren. Wenn du nur noch SIMS und Rennspiele spielen willst dann stört dich das vielleicht weniger. Die PCGH-Community und mich wird es allerdings stören 



JePe schrieb:


> Kohls Sozialpolitik hat nicht zwingend mit der sog. Wirtschaftskrise zu tun, wohl aber mit der Haushaltssituation und dem Verhaeltnis von Einnahmen und Ausgaben sowie deren Verwendung. Kohls Sozialpolitik widerlegt ausserdem auf wundersame Weise die Maer, dass schwarz/gelb als erste Amtshandlung Sozialleistungen abbauen wuerde.



Wie kommt es, dass du davon ausgehst, dass wenn Schwarz/Gelb nun wieder regiert, Kohls mittlerweile abgeschlossene Sozialpolitik weitergeführt wird? Der ALG2-Regelsatz wurde schon unter Schwarz/Rot nicht der Inflation angepasst, wieso sollte es dann mit der FDP anders sein?



JePe schrieb:


> Noe, das ist mir so neu. Moeglich wuerde die Krise durch zu viel Geld und zu wenig Realwirtschaftswerte. Durch Kredite fuer Konsumenten, die nicht kreditwuerdig waren (Du weisst, was "Basel 2" ist?). Durch ein Leben auf Pump; mit einem Haus, das man sich nicht leisten konnte und davor einem Auto, um den Nachbarn zu beeindrucken den man nicht leiden konnte. Alles andere kam danach.



Und einige Banken haben dann diese faulen Kredite weiterverkauft, bis fast jede Bank solche "Giftpapiere" hatte, was dann mit der Pleite von Lehman Brothers zur Finanzkrise führte. Und mäglich wurde dies halt durch die Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, welche diese Spekulationen zuließen.



JePe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mangels Kristallkugel kann ich da leider nicht mitreden.



Was hat denn das mit der Kristallkugel zu tun, das sind bewiesen Fakten, dass die FDP und andere Parteien Speneden von Banken erhalten.



JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist dieser Teil Deines Posts so abgrundtief daemlich, dass ich ihn nicht mit einer Antwort aufwerten wollte. Ich tu´s trotzdem:
> 
> Falsch.



Nun, mir fällt sonst kein anderer Grund ein, der dich sonst dazu veranlassen könnte Dinge wie Leiharbeit gut zu reden, also muss ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass du nicht weißt, wie das reale Leben eines Arbeitnehmers da draußen aussieht, was mich letztendlich zu dieser Vorstellung führte


----------



## exa (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

@ der sack:

LOL du glaubst wirklich das die Krise ihren Ursprung in der Regierung der letzten Paar Jahre hat???

Politikerlügen verbieten, welche Regierung würde da mitmachen??? Ganz ehrlich: mach die Augen auf und schau der Realität ins Gesicht: Politik ist "Lügenmacherei"

denn Politik steht und fällt mit der offentlichen Meinung, nur dass leider die öffentliche Meinung leider aus dem "Proletariat" (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise) besteht, welche nun mal leider nicht so die Ahnung hat wie die Politik läuft....

deswegen kann man als Politiker relativ viel sagen, was einem sogar geglaubt wird...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



exa schrieb:


> deswegen kann man als Politiker relativ viel sagen, was einem sogar geglaubt wird...


 
Oder wie Merkel in diesem Wahlkampf. Da hat sie gar nichts gesagt und bleibt trotzdem Kanzler.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

naja in der bild sagt sie, sie will kanzlerin aller deutschen sein. 
von mir aus, hab nix gegen sie. eine der wenigen die ich nicht abschiessen würde.
über die fdp mit ihrer schwesterwelle mach ich mir mehr sorgen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Sash schrieb:


> naja in der bild sagt sie, sie will kanzlerin aller deutschen sein. .



Dafür muss sie die Breite an Volksinteressen, die sie vertritt, drastisch erweitern.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

jedes kind sollte wissen das dies unmöglich ist. oder gibts hier träumer?

vielleicht sollte sie sagen, sie will kanzlerin von allen einwohner fantasiens sein..
(michael ende - unendliche geschichte)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Die Bild ist Axel Springer und das Unternehmen ist nun mal Unionstreu.
Klar, dass ihre Worte dort super rausgestellt werden.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Bähhh, Bild. Könnte kotzen, wenn ich von der Zeitung - ähhh - Schandblatt höre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wird aber nun mal häufig gelesen, auch wenn die Auflage Jahr für Jahr sinkt, aber das tut sie ja bei allen Zeitungen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird aber nun mal häufig gelesen, auch wenn die Auflage Jahr für Jahr sinkt, aber das tut sie ja bei allen Zeitungen.



Hat wohl auch was mit Online-Artikeln zu tun.
Die Bild wird so häufig gekauft, weil sie eben die penetranteste "Kauf-mich"-Aufmachung hat und totalen Schrott verzapft, welcher die Menschen schockiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Die Bild kaufen viele, weil sie günstig ist und weit verbreitet.
Dass sie politisch orientiert ist, ist ja nichts Neues, gilt aber auch für andere Zeitungen/Verlage.

Ich würde mal eher sage, dass der typische Bild Leser langsam in Rente geht und die Jungen kaufen das eben nicht mehr, sie informieren sich anders (oder auch mal gar nicht, wie einige User hier ).


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

naja die hat halt das non-plus ultra kauf-gen erfunden, und das wird gut vermaktet. titten.
titten und polemik.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Naja, jede Lüge braucht einen geldgeilen Sack, der sie druckt.


----------



## Bucklew (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Nachdem ja Westerwelle was die Wahlversprechungen angeht (Steuersenkungen & Co) bei der Berliner Runde ja schon sehr wachsweich wurde und die einfachen Fragen ja schon nicht beantwortet hat, hat soeben der Herr Baum bei Anne Will gesagt, dass es wohl aufgrund der Schuldenlast keine Steuersenkungen geben wird.

Applaus an die FDP, bereits nichtmal 4 Stunden nach der Wahl wird das Hauptversprechen aufgegeben. Das ist wohl einsamer Rekord!


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

war doch klar..


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Welche Partei bricht bitte nicht ihre Wahlversprechen?


----------



## der-sack88 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



exa schrieb:


> @ der sack:
> 
> LOL du glaubst wirklich das die Krise ihren Ursprung in der Regierung der letzten Paar Jahre hat???




nein, die fdp war da ja nicht an der regierung beteiligt. trotzdem finde ich es falsch, die leute zu wählen, die für das "weiter so" stehen. denn so haben wir in 3-4 jahren wieder die nächste krise...



exa schrieb:


> Politikerlügen verbieten, welche Regierung würde da mitmachen??? Ganz ehrlich: mach die Augen auf und schau der Realität ins Gesicht: Politik ist "Lügenmacherei"



klar ist sie das. und das finde ich ehrlich gesagt traurig. die drei dinge, die ich oben genannt hab werden nicht eintreten, das weiß ich auch, nur wäre das imho wichtig für die zukunft dtls. in ein paar jahren haben wir die nächste krise, es gibt leute die wünschen sich das wieder steine auf den straßen fliegen oder zumindest glauben, das es in den nächsten jahren wieder so sein wird. und ich rede nicht vom 1. mai...

zum rest: ein volk kriegt immer die regierung die es verdient. einige meiner kumpels, die nicht umbedingt aus guten verhältnissen kommen, sind pro-cdu, dabei aber total unpolitisch. wenn ich mit denen mal eine politische diskussion anfange, kommt es immer aufs selbe raus. ich sag irgendwas, was die cdu imho falsch macht, und die sind immer dagegen. umgekehrt, bringen die so argumente wie:„die kommunisten (in deren augen alles links der fdp) sind für globalisierung, das ist müll.” da mach ich mir echt sorgen, denn mit 17 sollte man 1. wissen, das spd/grüne/linke keine kommunisten sind, 2. ein bisschen allgemeinbildung haben (z.b. wissen was globalisierung wirklich ist) und 3. mal über den tellerrand gucken und nicht sagen:„mami und papi wählen das also ist das gut”. wenn man sich dann noch überlegt das solche leute nächstes jahr wählen dürfen... o.O
wenn sich nicht bald was ändert, wird deutschland dank der grandiosen schulpolitik, propaganda-schundblättern und stasi 2.0 zu einem einfach zu lenkenden volk, das sich für ein paar tausend besser verdienende kaputtarbeiten darf.


----------



## JePe (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Dass die FDP für Sozialabbau steht, das weiß und davor warnt sogar Horst Seehofer, somit solltest du das als FDP-Wähler eigentlich auch wissen



Ich gestehe Herrn Seehofer eine Meinung zu so wie ich Dir die Deine goenne. Ich verdraenge auch nicht, dass Herr Seehofer als Repraesentant der CSU im Wettbewerb zur FDP stand / steht und irgendwie das "S" im Kuerzel seiner Partei alimentieren muss. Dass die FDP fuer "Sozialabbau" steht, ist mir dagegen jedenfalls neu. Allenfalls fuer ein Entschlacken des Sozialstaates, um diesen in die Lage zu(rueck) zu versetzen, seinen Kernaufgaben nachzukommen. Je nach dem, wie dies ausgestaltet wird, habe ich damit kein pauschales Problem.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und was ist für dich "gut ausgestaltete" Leiharbeit?



Zum Beispiel Leiharbeit, wie sie in den Niederlanden praktiziert wird - gut bezahlt, haeufig attraktiver ausgestaltet als bei festangestellten Arbeitnehmern (z. B. beim Urlaubsanspruch). Nur ist das eben keine Baustelle des Staates, sondern der Tarifpartner.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und warum ist die Leiharbeit in Deutschland so schlecht ausgestaltet gegenüber den Niederlanden?



Was fragst Du mich das?!



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nein, überhaupt nicht, schließlich können die Politiker angesichts lauthalser Kritik seitens Medien und Opposition nichts davon wissen dass diese Gesetze unterwandert werden und sogar "Scheingewerkschaften" gegründet werden um Lohndumping noch effektiver voranzutreiben



Wenn Gesetze missachtet werden, kann der Rechtsweg bestritten werden. Wenn Tarifvertraege missachtet werden, ist das Sache der Tarifpartner. Woher ruehrt bloss der unerschuetterliche Glaube, dass der Staat dies alles besser koenne? Und warum sollte er sich ueberhaupt in diese Dinge einmischen?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Dass die Gier von Aktionären und Managern die Realwirtschaffft vergiftet und zerstört ist doch inzwischen bekannt. Nicht umsonst werden über die Bonuszahlungen so heftig diskutiert.



Nur dass auf einer polemischen Welle gesegelt und die Hoehe von Managergehaeltern diskutiert respektive ihre Deckelung erwogen wird bedeutet nicht, dass das auch irgendeinen Sinn ergibt. Oder glaubt irgendwer hier ernsthaft, ein Manager wuerde fuer den halben Lohn doppelt so gut arbeiten?

Und "Manager" - sind eine sehr seltene Spezies in Deutschland. Ackermann und Mehdorn sind die regelbestaetigenden Ausnahmen; der Normalfall ist der Handwerksmeister mit einem Gesellen. Dem Gier und Rafferei zu unterstellen grenzt an Realitaetsverweigerung. Das gilt so im Prinzip auch fuer Aktionaere - das kann naemlich auch ebendieser Handwerksmeister oder sein Geselle sein, der mit einem Fond seinen Ruhestand absichern wollte, aber leider nicht wusste, was er da tut. Aber Hauptsache, man hat ein paar Buzzwords in die Runde geworfen.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nun, die vorherige Regierung in Berlin, hat die Stadt auch mit einem gigantischen Schuldenberg an die jetzige Regierung abgetreten.



Und was hat diese vorherige Regierung vorgefunden? Genau. Das Resultat von vierzig Jahren Sozialismus a la SED.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Dann sag mir doch einmal wie du menschenverachtende Computerspiele von "normalen" Computerspielen unterscheiden willst. Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, diese Aufgabe übernimmt ein absolut konservativer Politiker aus der CDU, welcher Mitte 60 ist und noch nie ein PC-Spiel gespielt hat...



Ich beabsichtige nicht, auf ein solch grenzenlos unbedeutendes Pseudothema noch mehr Lebenszeit zu verschwenden.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, dass du davon ausgehst, dass wenn Schwarz/Gelb nun wieder regiert, Kohls mittlerweile abgeschlossene Sozialpolitik weitergeführt wird? Der ALG2-Regelsatz wurde schon unter Schwarz/Rot nicht der Inflation angepasst, wieso sollte es dann mit der FDP anders sein?



Kohls Sozialpolitik ist nicht "abgeschlossen", sondern gescheitert. Das ist fuer sich genommen schon schlimm (weil teuer). Eine mittlere Katastrophe dagegen ist, dass ein paar politische Rattenfaenger und scheinbar beachtliche Teile der Bevoelkerung das nicht verstehen koennen und / oder wollen, stattdessen unverdrossen weiter den Vollkaskostaat fordern und ernstlich glauben, dass dieser mit einer Reichensteuer finanzierbar waere. Wer umverteilen will tut gut daran dafuer zu sorgen, dass Werte geschaffen werden. Ansonsten gibt´s naemlich nichts umzuverteilen.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und einige Banken haben dann diese faulen Kredite weiterverkauft, bis fast jede Bank solche "Giftpapiere" hatte, was dann mit der Pleite von Lehman Brothers zur Finanzkrise führte. Und mäglich wurde dies halt durch die Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, welche diese Spekulationen zuließen.



Die Logik ist fast schon abstrus. Die rote Nase wurde moeglich, weil die Taschentuchindustrie nicht genug reguliert wurde? Nein. Sie wurde moeglich durch den Schnupfen.

Haette man die Maerkte nicht mit billigem Geld ueberflutet, haetten die Banken es nicht mit vollen Haenden an jeden Dahergelaufenen verleihen koennen - weil der es ja entweder zurueckzahlen konnte oder man ansonsten den Daumen z. B. auf der mit dem Geld gekauften Immobilie hatte. Doof nur, dass die Geldmenge nicht den erwarteten Boom ausgeloest hat und dann auch noch die Immobilienpreise gefallen sind. Alles was danach passiert ist, waren Auswirkungen dieses Fehlers. Und den haben mitnichten die boesen Banken begangen. Etliche der ach so schlimmen Dinge koennen theoretisch sogar eine katalytische Wirkung haben und Entwicklungen wie die letztlich eingetretene abwenden (Leerverkaeufe beispielsweise).



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Was hat denn das mit der Kristallkugel zu tun, das sind bewiesen Fakten, dass die FDP und andere Parteien Speneden von Banken erhalten.



Daraus heute herzuleiten, dass sie dafuer kuenftig (Zitat) "politische Dienste" anbieten wird, hat ausschliesslich etwas mit Hellseherei zu tun. Und derer bin ich leider nicht maechtig. Wahrscheinlich fehlt mir dafuer, wie von Dir ja schon gemutmasst, einfach Deine Lebenserfahrung.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nun, mir fällt sonst kein anderer Grund ein, der dich sonst dazu veranlassen könnte Dinge wie Leiharbeit gut zu reden, also muss ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass du nicht weißt, wie das reale Leben eines Arbeitnehmers da draußen aussieht, was mich letztendlich zu dieser Vorstellung führte



Tja. Da gehst Du 1. von falschen Praemissen aus und ziehst deshalb auch 2. zwangslaeufig die falschen Schluesse. Nicht nur in diesem (Dich nicht im entferntesten etwas angehenden) Punkt.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Alles wird gut auch mit Schwarz/Gelb  und es wird mit Deutschland nicht äbwärts gehen.


----------



## Maniac1960 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Hi
bin schon etwas älter als die meisten hier.
arbeite schon fast 35Jahre.
das was wir heute erleben, ist die Weiterführung der Kohlschen politik die auch schon damals von der FDP geduldet wurde.
eigentlich müsstes dieses schon ausreichen, um das zu erklären was ab heute jedem ehrlich arbeitenden Bundesbürger blüht.
Aber eins nach dem anderen:
1.)da gabs doch mal die Verwaltungsbehörde der ehemaligen DDR(komme gerade nicht darauf wie die hies), die gesunde Firmen kapput machten und marode Unternehmen wieder versucht gesund zu sanieren.
Das Geld floß bestimmt auch reichlich, aber nicht in das Unternehmen.
Die Behörde gibt allerdings noch heute, nur hatt das kind einen anderen Namen, warum brauchen wir diese behörde überhaupt noch?
2.)Die FDP ist für die CDU sowas, wie der Veräter für die Polizei, oder der Arschkriecher für den Chef.
Anders ausgedückt, die werden nix von dem was sie in ihren Programm haben was wichtig ist und nicht CDU Programm ist, durch bekommen, hatten sie auch schon damals nicht bekommen.
Sind halt nur Postenreiter, Aushilfegesellen, einfach halt nur Mitläufer und Leisetreter.
3.)Wenn Politik in Unternehmenschefsetagen tummelt(was im meinen Augen eigentlich nicht zulässig ist, sind sie doch vom Volke gewählt und nicht von Unternehmungen, sollte eigentlich jeden nachdenklich stimmen), das damit die heutige Wirtschaftkrise ermöglicht wurde(nicht nur).
4.)Bild als Informationszeitung absolut nicht geht, das einzige was da stimmt sind die Ergebnisse im Fussball.
Sie ist auch der grösste befürworter der heute gewählten Regierung, weil sie wie meisten Grossunternehmen profitiert.
5.)Die SPD hatt auch an diesem Wahlergbnis schuld, mehr als nur die Verluste, denn seit Schröder ist die SPD der CDU fast auf dem rechten Schoss geprungen, das die ehemals SPD Wähler lieber die Linke wählen, als eine pseudo SPDCDU, teilweise radikaler als die CDU selber im Unternehmens freundlicher Politik(man schaue nur was heute ehemals SPD Politer so machen).
6.)Ich kann auf 25Jahre Zeitarbeit zurückschauen und somit auch kommpent behaupten, das Zeitarbeit Ausbeutung vom Staat, Recht und vor allem Arbeitnehmer ist.
Beispiel: Minusstunden, Auslösung, Stundenlohn, Arbeitszeiten, Areitsrechte, pflichten des Arbeitgebers, usw
7.)Der größte Verfassungsfeind sitz in den Reihen der CDU selbst, Herr Scheuble, dieser von Verfolgungswahn verfolgte, der die Stasi in Deutschland wieder errichten will, damit er alle schön unter Kontrolle weiss, damit nicht das deutsche Volk sicher ist, sondern die Macht und das Kapital sicher ist.
8.)Nicht die Taliban ist gefährlich, jeder einzelne Bundesbürger ist gefählich, die daraus gewonnene Kentniss heisst, weiss ich was das volk plant, so kann ich rechtzeitig das Volk in die schranken weisen.
9.)Internet Zensur, heisst in moment noch Kinderpornographie, morgen schon Infomation die wir dann nicht mehr zu lesen bekommen, nur noch das was uns die Politik vorschreibt.
10.)Schulpolitik nur noch für die die es sich leisten können gibt es richtige Schulpolitik, alle anderen können gewiss sein das Sie nie zu etwas höherem bestimmt sind, damit auch die Nachkommen nur das lernen was Ihre Eltern waren, Nachkommen von Reiche und Mächtigen werden reich und mächtig, Normalos werden die die man immer irgendwie die sein die alles zahlen müssen, obs Geld oder Leben ist, ist egal.
11.)Amokläufer sind nicht Prudukte von Killerspielen, sondern verfehlte Politik in der Wirtschaft, Familie und Schule, ganz schlimm ist die SelbstHerrlichkeit einiger Politiker, die aus Erfuhrt und Winnenden, politisch profilieren wollen auf kosten der Opfer.

kann noch einiges mehr schreiben, habe aber erstmal genug geschrieben.

mfg


----------



## riedochs (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Maniac1960: Du triffst es recht gut.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

also ich muss sagen ob nun schwarz/gelb oder rot/rot/grün...es ist beides schlecht, wenn ich mir ansehe was die grünen und die linken unseren schülern antun wollen (zusammen bis zur 8./9. klasse -> tot) allerdings is schwarz/gelb auch nicht besser..ich denke gestern stand die wahl - deutschland ruinieren oder umbringen - irgendwie wird beides passieren^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> *Schwarz/Gelb hat nun eine Mehrheit im Bundestag, das heißt, dass Union und FDP zusammen die Regierung stellen werden. *
> 
> -Nur wie wird es jetzt mit Deutschland weitergehen in der Krise?



Zuerst mal werden alle unsere Steuern gesenkt 
Natürlich ohne Abbau der sozialen Sicherung
und die Staatsverschuldung abgebaut


Spoiler



so wurde uns das jedenfalls versprochen und ein Westerwelle oder eine Merkel würden doch nie was falsches sagen







> -Ist eine Lockerung des Kündigungsschutzes wie die FDP fordert gut in der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Lage in der sich Deutschland momentan befindet?



Für die (Groß)Industrie sicherlich. Die deutsche Wirtschaft ist nun einmal stark export-orientiert, dass heißt ein nachlassen der Binnennachfrage ist für die Großindustrie verkraftbar, wenn sie das 1:1 in Kostenreduzierung umsetzen kann. Ohnehin wird ein erheblicher Teil vom Staat aufgefangen, also unterm Strich eine nette Subvention für globalisierte Unternehmen.

Für den kleinen Bürger...
Ich würd ja sagen, der Verlust von Rechten ist immer ein Nachteil (d.h. auf NPD-Anhänger kann man gut verzichten), aber fast 15% der Deutschen sind entweder vollkommen bekloppt oder an meiner Meinung gibt es irgend einen Haken.



> -Wird weiteres Lohndumping in der Krise helfen das es Deutschland und vor allen Dingen dem Volk wieder besser geht?


gleiche Frage, nur anderer Wortlaut


> -Wird es helfen die "Großen" entlasten, um Deutschland aus der Krise zu führen?


Dito


> -Werden die Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland damit einverstanden sein nun künftig weniger Rechte zu haben?


Siehe oben: Sie haben ihr Einverständniss gegeben.
jedenfalls fast 33% aller Wahlberechtigten, was in dieser Demokratie ja wohl ausreicht, um die Rechte aller zu beschneiden



> -Wird es nun eine "Stasi 2.0" geben?



Abwarten. Ich denke nicht, dass sich eine engere Überwachung von Unternehmen und Geldflüssen durchsetzen lässt. Ggf. lässt man in dem Zusammenhang auch den Rest unter den Tisch fallen, zumal abseits von Wahlen eh kein Bedarf besteht.



> -Werden nun "Killerspiele" in Deutschland verboten?



Gilt der letzte Satz von oben: Ich glaube nicht bzw. frühestens in 3 Jahren, wenn sich ein passender Amoklauf ereignet.



> -Wie wird es künftig denen gehen, welche durch die Krise Arbeitslos geworden sind, werden sie künftig unter der Brücke schlafen müssen?



Quatsch, im Rahmen der Steuersenkung werden doch auch untere Bevölkerungsschichten entlastet.
Äh.
Weiter im (Partei)Programm

Ernsthaft: Glaube ich nicht. Abstriche bei Lebensmitteln (vor allem qualitativ) im Zuge der vollen Mehrwertssteuer und sowie massive Probleme im Gesundheitssektor sind imho zu erwarten. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Union eine komplette Umstellung der staatlichen Fürsorge mittragen wird, d.h. die Mieten werden weiterhin in vollem Umfang gezahlt und die Wohnungen sind somit eines der wenigen sicheren Elemente.



> Werden nun die "Opfer" der Krise zusätzlich von denen bestraft welche die Krise mit ihrer Politik und ihrem Handeln zu verantworten haben?



'türlich. "Opfer" wird man nunmal i.d.R. nicht wegen spezifischer Eigenschaften, sondern wegen einem prinzipiellen Status. Mit dem kann man dann leicht Opfer von so ziemlich jedem und allem werden.



> -Kann man überhaupt Politikern die Regierungsverantwortung übertragen, welche durch ihre politische Einstellung und ihr politisches Handeln für die Wirtschaftskrise mit verantwortlich sind?



Hmm - im Laufe der letzten Jahrzehnte war so ziemlich jeder Politiker am Aufbau dieser Verhältnisse beteiligt.
Bzw. diejenigen, die es nicht waren, haben wir entweder eingesperrt (zu Recht), oder hätten es machen sollen.



> Fragen über Fragen, die mich als durchschnittlich verdienenden Arbeitnehmer nun quälen...




Abseits des durchschnittliche verdienenden Arbeitsnehmers seh ich noch weitere Themen:

1. Peinlichkeit. Ganz ehrlich: 18+Guido als Außenminister? Wenn es irgend ein Politiker schafft, sich vollem Einsatz lächerlich zu machen (d.h. nicht mit irrationalen Forderungen, etc. - wirtschaftspolitische Konzepte gibts in der Außenpolitik ja eher nicht), dann doch wohl Westerwelle. Und der soll der aktivste Representant von Deutschland werden?

2. Kopenhagen. 
Die "andere Krise". 
Stand bisher:
Große Koalition akzeptiert das "maximal 2°C"-Ziel.
Kündigt CO2-Reduzierungen an, die dafür nicht ausreichen werden
Ist damit bereits internationaler Vorreiter
Hält davon bestenfalls die Hälfte
Ist auch damit international noch ganz gut dabei
Neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse: Schwellenwert könnte bereits bei 1,4-1,6°C erreicht. Min. die Hälfte der dafür benötigten Klimagase dürfte bereits in der Luft sein.
China wird international dafür gelobt, dass sie die Steigerung ihrer Emissionen unter 7-8% drosseln wollen.
Hoffnungsträger Obama hält bislang nicht eines seiner Wahlversprechen und Klima stand sowieso nicht ganz oben.

In kurz: Es besteht wirklich bedarf für einen Staat, der Führungswillen beweist, dem Rest der Welt zeigt, was technisch möglich ist und der klarstellt, was wissenschaftlich nötig ist (nämlich min. ersteres).
Deutschland ist eines der wenigen Länder, das optimale Vorraussetzungen für die letzten beiden Punkte hat. Aber jetzt auch eine Wirtschaftsregierung  


Meer&Strand vor der Haustür: check
Temperaturen für optimale Nutzung selbiger zu niedrig: check
Trinkwasserversorgung lokal und mit großen Reserven: check
Landwirtschaft lokal und ausreichend für Bevölkerung: check
lokale Energieversorung unabhängig von anderen Staaten: check
eigener Job profitiert von Klimakrise: ~~
Hmm - so schlecht bin ich nicht aufgestellt. Aber irgendwie wünsch ich mir anderes




> Ich würde mich sehr über eine sachliche und objektive Diskussion hier im Thread freuen. Wie seht ihr die Zukunft Deutschlands in den nächsten vier Jahren?



Tigerente radioaktiv



17&4 schrieb:


> Atomausstieg und zeitgleich Bau neuer Kohlekraftwerke - Dümmer gehts nimmer(gegen den Ausstieg an für sich ist nichts einzuwenden)



So als Einzelanmerkung (die anderen Programmpunkte, die du gegen die Grünen anfürst, richten sich irgendwie fast nur gegen die SPD bzw. sind gehen komplett am Gedanken vorbei):
Die Grünen sind die einzige Partei, die den Bau neuer Kohlekraftwerke verbieten will.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche Partei bricht bitte nicht ihre Wahlversprechen?



Es gibt einige, die sehr, sehr geschickt darin sind, eigentlich gar nichts zu versprechen und sehr viel anzudeuten, was sie dann aber tatsächlich nie gesagt haben.
1-2 davon sind jetzt an der Macht.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> es ist beides schlecht, wenn ich mir ansehe was die grünen und die linken unseren schülern antun wollen (zusammen bis zur 8./9. klasse -> tot)



hahaha, du komiker. (sry, nicht persönlich, aber du bist bestimmt kein schüler mehr, oder?)
schlimmer als aktuell GEHT es garnicht mehr, bei der bildungspolitik. schonmal was von G8 gehört? bei uns haben die schüler in der 5ten klasse teilweise mehr stunden als wir in der oberstufe. das kann doch nicht normal sein! unsere sportvereine haben nachwuchsprobleme, weil keiner mehr nachmittags zeit hat, sobald er auf weiterführende schulen geht. 9 stunden plus hausaufgaben gehen an 10jährigen nicht spurlos vorbei...
oder kennst du die unterrichtsgarantie plus? noch so ein reinfall... eigentlich soll jede stunde, die ausfallen würde, vertreten werden. blöd nur, das es keine lehrer dafür gibt... in der praxis steht auf den vertretungsplänen jetzt "freies lernen", und es besteht anwesenheitspflicht. man sitzt teilweise, bei grippewellen z.b., 4-5 stunden am tag im klassenzimmer und macht... GARNICHTS. schwänzen kann man auch nicht, weil die klassenlehrer immer mal wieder vorbeigucken müssen, ob auch alle da sind. und damit wird deren unterricht gestört, den die eigentlich um die zeit geben müssten. effektiv ist in den letzten jahren bei mir immer 1/4 der woche verschwendete zeit gewesen, weil entweder alles ausfiel oder die lehrer auf teilweise 5 klassen gleichzeitig aufpassen mussten, die natürlich alle in verschiedenen räumen, manchmal sogar in verschiedenen gängen sind. und alles nur, weil man den eltern vorgaukeln will, es würde keine schulzeit vergeudet.
es gab massenweise proteste gegen die regierung hier in hessen, die bildungsminister haben mehrfach gewechselt. manchmal lag der schulbetrieb wegen protesten in frankfurt in schulen im ganzen rhein-main-gebiet flach. die schuldirektoren sind gegen G8 und U+, die lehrer sowieso. und was wird gemacht? die unterrichtsgarantie wird umbenannt. DANKE CDU, das du unser volk so schön vertrittst.
also echt, wenn mir jemand davon erzählt, das die grünen/die linke schlechte schulpolitik vorhaben... was wäre so falsch dran? kann mir das IRGENDJEMAND mal erklären? IRGENDJEMAND? ich wette nicht.
hier an der schule sind viele vom realschulzweig auf die oberstufe gewechselt, und die haben keine probleme. 90% der schüler, die zur zeit auf die realschule gehen, würden gymnasium locker packen, wenn man die klassen verkleinern würde, damit man mehr auf einzelne eingehen kann. die sind nämlich nicht dumm, obwohl das viele vielleicht gerne glauben, um sich das aktuelle schulsystem schönzureden. und wenn es sowieso nur 7 oder 8 jahre sind, in denen die zusammen lernen, kann doch keiner ernshaft behaupten, das das schlimm für die betreffenden wäre.
irgendwas muss sich bei der bildung tun, wenn das einer bestreitet ist dem echt nicht mehr zu helfen. vielleicht ist das system, das die grünen/die linke vorhaben, nicht das beste, aber besser als das aktuelle schon. achja, und es gibt da ein land namens finnland...
aber mehr lehrer wären ja zu teuer, dann hätte man nicht das geld um banken milliarden in den rachen zu werfen, nur damit die noch ein paar monate bestehen und weil ein paar idioten an der börse am rad drehen, wenn es eine von denen nicht mehr geben sollte. lasst die banken doch sterben, wenn die sich verkalkulieren, selber schuld... irgendwann wäre das große bankensterben eh von selber vorbei, weil man kapieren würde, das verplanen von nicht vorhandenem geld schlecht ist, wenn einem der staat nicht mehr unter die schultern greift, wenn man mal wieder, aus versehen, ganz plötzlich und ohne vorwarnung billionen versenkt. stattdessen sollte   das geld in unsre zukunft investiert werden, in aktuelle schüler und die, die noch kommen! denn die verdienen später unsere rente. obwohl ich an die eh nicht mehr glaube...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ich gehe leider noch zur schule - nur heute nicht wie so oft weil ich schonwieder gerade so nur ausm bett komm um mich aufn stuhl zu hieven - iwas mitm rücken -_-
ich bin in der 12. klasse jetzt aufm osz - unterricht aufm letzten gymnasium fand nahezu nich mehr statt..eine woche ohne ausfall war n wunder - und das beste in einer woche hatte ich ganze 45min unterricht weil alle lehrer krank waren. (11. klasse^^)
ich bin gestorben dass ich bis zur 6. klasse mit diesen vollidioten machen musste
und jetz sitz ich da hab montag und dienstag bis 15.20 unterricht und ansonsten bis 11 oder 12 manchmal auch 13.30...
und bei uns sind viele von realschulen.......also..nicht dumm sieht für mich anders aus...okay vllt nich direkt dumm - nur nicht gebildet...mit 20 "noch" nicht wissen was antisemitismus ist....

die schule übernimmt die bildung nicht mehr ich mach das lieber hier zu hause am pc ganz ehrlich - ich verlerne da mehr als ich lerne^^
nur lern ich hier den falschen stoff...und komm damit nicht weiter DORT^^...okay hab die 11. geschafft hab das system ausgetrickst...meiste zeit gefehlt klausuren zw. 1- und 4+ geschrieben und bin fast überall auf ne gute note gekomm...mit 6 oder 7 wochen fehlzeit + fast 70 einzelstunden


----------



## der-sack88 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ja gut, es wird das falsche unterrichtet, vor allem viel zu viel das man nie wieder brauch. ich wäre dafür sich viel früher zu spezialisieren, so in der 7. oder 8., und dann z.b. naturwissenschaftliche fächer als schwerpunkt zu nehmen. ich kenne z.b. zwei libanesen, die auf die realschule gingen, weil sie so schlechte noten in deutsch hatten. aber in mathe waren die total unterfordert und fast besser als wir. genauso gehts mir mit physik, teilweise auch in mathe. man könnte sich besser auf das konzentrieren, was man wirklich kann, und müsste nicht die zeit mit interpretationen o.ä. verschwenden. so würden auch viele realschüler durchkommen, denn irgendeine stärke haben die auch. so ein system fänd ich wirklich cool, aber was ich will juckt die in berlin eh nicht.

ich hoffe mal das die spd sich in den nächsten 4 jahren erholt und relikte wie münte los wird. dann wird die wahl wieder deutlich spannender, und es wird für die cdu nicht mehr möglich sein, sich ohne wahlkampf und nur mit sinnfreien aussagen wie "wir müssen alle zusammen halten" an der macht zu halten.

wie volker pispers schon sagt, merkel ist auch nichts weiter als ein umluftherd... YouTube - Volker Pispers Bis Neulich #AKTUELLSTE VERSION# Teil 1
kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

stimmt schon - ich werde z.b. derzeit gezwungen sport zu machen. wenn ich ein halbjahr kein sportkurs belege kann ich mein abi nichtmal bestehen wenn ich überall 1 stehe, weil das gesetz 4 semester sport vorschreibt.
genau so informatik - in informatik wird programmiert - nichts anderes. das kann ich nicht also beleg ichs nich aber warum gibs nich noch irgendwas wo man n bisl mehr über die technik dahinter erfährt?


----------



## carl.g (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Also, meiner Meinung nach ist Schwarz/Gelb sicher besser als Schwarz/Rot!

Mir wäre es zwar lieber die CDU hätte gar nichts mehr zu sagen, aber ich habe die Hoffnung das die FDP wenigsten zu Ihrer Meinung steht und nicht wie die SPD nur um regieren zu können absolut alles abnickt was die CDU will.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



carl.g schrieb:


> Also, meiner Meinung nach ist Schwarz/Gelb sicher besser als Schwarz/Rot!
> 
> Mir wäre es zwar lieber die CDU hätte gar nichts mehr zu sagen, aber ich habe die Hoffnung das die FDP wenigsten zu Ihrer Meinung steht und nicht wie die SPD nur um regieren zu können absolut alles abnickt was die CDU will.



*sign* aber schwer vorstellbar dass die nicht einknicken^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ja gut, es wird das falsche unterrichtet, vor allem viel zu viel das man nie wieder brauch. ich wäre dafür sich viel früher zu spezialisieren, so in der 7. oder 8., und dann z.b. naturwissenschaftliche fächer als schwerpunkt zu nehmen. ich kenne z.b. zwei libanesen, die auf die realschule gingen, weil sie so schlechte noten in deutsch hatten. aber in mathe waren die total unterfordert und fast besser als wir. genauso gehts mir mit physik, teilweise auch in mathe. man könnte sich besser auf das konzentrieren, was man wirklich kann, und müsste nicht die zeit mit interpretationen o.ä. verschwenden. so würden auch viele realschüler durchkommen, denn irgendeine stärke haben die auch. so ein system fänd ich wirklich cool, aber was ich will juckt die in berlin eh nicht.



Man wäre bei vielen Leuten froh, wenn sie mit 20 die richtige Entscheidung für ihr restliches Leben treffen würden, mit 13/14 dürfte das wohl bei vielen in die Hose gehen. Spätestens nach der 10ten hat man eh die Wahl.
Zumal Dinge wie Textverständniss/Sprachenkenntniss keineswegs eine Spezialisierung sind, sondern Grundwissen (siehe z.B. aktuelle Wahl bzw. das Verständniss der Wähler für die Parteiprogramme), genauso wie einem naturwissenschaftliche Phänomene auf Schritt und Tritt begegnen (ich sag nur Klima"lüge").
Es gibt zwar viele Fächer, in denen der Stoffplan mal gehörig überarbeitet und aktualisiert gehört, aber komplett überflüssige Fächer gab es, rückblickend betrachtet, kaum. Man hätte unter jeder Überschrift was lernen können, das einem nützen würde - hätte es den richtigen Unterricht gegeben.



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> stimmt schon - ich werde z.b. derzeit gezwungen sport zu machen.



Vernünftiger Sportunterricht dürfte 95,68% der Jugend garantiert nicht schaden...


Allgemein würde ich aber vorschlagen, dass ihr für das Thema einen extra Thread aufmacht, denn die Schwarz/Gelbe Bundesregierung hat nun wirklich nichts mit Schule zu tun. Bildung ist und bleibt nämlich Ländersache. Womit wir beim garantiert nicht abschaffungswürdigen Fach PoWi/WiPo/Sozialkunde/Gemeinschaftskunde/Politik sind. (gibts mitlerweile noch weitere Namen?)


b2topic:
Auch nicht Bundesregierung, aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Scharz/Gelb ist unsere neue Regierung in S-H. Und da hab ich mal ne Frage: Weiß jemand, ob das Urteil über die Überhangsmandate auch auf Länderebene gilt?
Denn aktuelle Prognosen zu Folge hat die Union bei uns fast ein Viertel weniger Stimmen erhalten (imho immer noch zuviel für dieses verlogene A******** von PHC), aber genau 0 Mandate verloren.
Das ist nun wirklich nicht mehr demokratisch und 2011 ist zum abschaffen schon viel zu spät.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch nicht Bundesregierung, aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Scharz/Gelb ist unsere neue Regierung in S-H. Und da hab ich mal ne Frage: Weiß jemand, ob das Urteil über die Überhangsmandate auch auf Länderebene gilt?
> Denn aktuelle Prognosen zu Folge hat die Union bei uns fast ein Viertel weniger Stimmen erhalten (imho immer noch zuviel für dieses verlogene A******** von PHC), aber genau 0 Mandate verloren.
> Das ist nun wirklich nicht mehr demokratisch und 2011 ist zum abschaffen schon viel zu spät.


 
So weiß ich das weiß, wird man sich der Sache bis Dezember annehmen, ob es aber eine brauchbare Lösung gibt, bezweifel ich doch sehr. Zu oft wurden Dinge versprochen, die man klären wollte und am Ende hat man es doch nicht.
Außerdem hat das Verfassungsgericht ja nicht pauschal gesagt, dass die Regelung mit den Überhangmandaten Verfassungswidrig ist.


----------



## belle (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

17&4, du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


17&4 schrieb:


> Dosenpfand - Fiasko ohne Ende, genau wie vorhergesagt
> Ökosteuer - Tod vieler Logistikunternehmen und trotzdem wurde der Kraftstoffverbrauch nicht gesenkt. Dafür wurde die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der deutschen Wirtschaft im EU-Vergleich runtergeputzt.
> Hartz IV - muss ich was sagen?
> Einstieg in die "Antiterror"gesetzgung - Schäuble beglückwünscht sicherlich noch heute die vorherige Bundesregierung, das er es nicht einleiten musste.
> ...


----------



## der-sack88 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man wäre bei vielen Leuten froh, wenn sie mit 20 die richtige Entscheidung für ihr restliches Leben treffen würden, mit 13/14 dürfte das wohl bei vielen in die Hose gehen. Spätestens nach der 10ten hat man eh die Wahl.



das wäre in der tat ein kritikpunkt, aber wenn man sich mit den lehrern in den verschiedenen fächern zusammen setzt könnte man sicher die entscheidung einfacher und "richtiger" machen. aber der vorschlag wird eh nie angenommen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumal Dinge wie Textverständniss/Sprachenkenntniss keineswegs eine Spezialisierung sind, sondern Grundwissen (siehe z.B. aktuelle Wahl bzw. das Verständniss der Wähler für die Parteiprogramme), genauso wie einem naturwissenschaftliche Phänomene auf Schritt und Tritt begegnen (ich sag nur Klima"lüge").



deutsch und mathe sind ja sowieso pflicht, daran sollte sich nichts ändern. aber vielleicht wäre es ganz gut, den schwerpunkt zu verschieben. weniger deutsch, kein reli/ethik und kunst/musik und dafür z.b. mehr mathe, physik und bio. oder so.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar viele Fächer, in denen der Stoffplan mal gehörig überarbeitet und aktualisiert gehört, aber komplett überflüssige Fächer gab es, rückblickend betrachtet, kaum. Man hätte unter jeder Überschrift was lernen können, das einem nützen würde - hätte es den richtigen Unterricht gegeben.



reli, kunst, ethik, musik sind meiner meinung nach fächer, die man nicht wirklich brauch. die fächer könnte man doch prima als AG anbieten, obwohl man reli da gleich weglassen könnte... aber an unserer schule gibts zum beispiel mehrere orchester, die möglichkeit musik in der schule zu machen würde weiterhin bestehen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vernünftiger Sportunterricht dürfte 95,68% der Jugend garantiert nicht schaden...



sign 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allgemein würde ich aber vorschlagen, dass ihr für das Thema einen extra Thread aufmacht, denn die Schwarz/Gelbe Bundesregierung hat nun wirklich nichts mit Schule zu tun. Bildung ist und bleibt nämlich Ländersache. Womit wir beim garantiert nicht abschaffungswürdigen Fach PoWi/WiPo/Sozialkunde/Gemeinschaftskunde/Politik sind. (gibts mitlerweile noch weitere Namen?)



wüsste keine... das fach ist gaaaaaaaanz wichtig, wenn man weiß, das manche leute zum spaß npd wählen...


so und nun schluss mit schule...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> b2topic:
> Auch nicht Bundesregierung, aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Scharz/Gelb ist unsere neue Regierung in S-H. Und da hab ich mal ne Frage: Weiß jemand, ob das Urteil über die Überhangsmandate auch auf Länderebene gilt?
> Denn aktuelle Prognosen zu Folge hat die Union bei uns fast ein Viertel weniger Stimmen erhalten (imho immer noch zuviel für dieses verlogene A******** von PHC), aber genau 0 Mandate verloren.
> Das ist nun wirklich nicht mehr demokratisch und 2011 ist zum abschaffen schon viel zu spät.



das problem wurde mir auch erst bewusst, als mein vater sich gestern da so drüber aufgeregt hat, aber wenn man drüber nachdenkt sind die auch ziemlicher blödsinn... hab aber keine ahnung, ob das auf länderebene auch gilt.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ein letztes zum Sport.
Ich finde die 95,xx prozent angabe leicht übertrieben. Die meisten die ich kenne sind freudige sportler und die, dies nicht sind so wie ich haben ihre gründe dass sies nicht sind.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Was wir die Nächste 4 Jahre erleben werden wird uns Bilden und wir werden das Prinzip CDU und FDP besser verstehen.

Aber was mich am meisten Bedrückt ist die UNI ich will nicht Bechler/ Master für 700€ Pro Semester Hinblättern und dafür nach dem UNI kein Platz finden in meiner Stadt, weil ich zu überqualifiziert bin.

vorallem Drückt mich die Planung der FDP den Kündigungsschutz zu lockern. (vorallem die Opel Rettung war ja Mucks).

Was ich zur Krise denke? der Versuv sind die Menschen Selbst. (Vesuv Vulkan neben Neapel)


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Die Sozis hatten einfach keine Chance. Durch die Zersplitterung (Linke) und denen die ert gar nicht gewählt haben. Und das weil man der SPD Hartz4 nicht verzeihen kann. Nunja das haben die jetzt davon wenn man sich nur an Hartz4 aufhängt. Wird bestimmt nicht unter Schwarz/Gelb abgeschafft. 
Firmen und Unternehmen Jubeln. Verkauft eure Solaraktien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Für den Fall, das sich hier jemand wundert, wo seine Posts geblieben sind:
Die Offtopic-Diskussion um Kernenergie, die aus dem nichts aufgezogen wurde, ist jetzt da, wo sie hingehört.
Der Chat über das aktuelle Fernsehprogramm ist ersatzlos weg und weiterer Spam dieser Art wird direkten mit roten Punkten geahndet.

Das gleiche gilt für auch nur angedeutete Beleidigungen anderer Nutzer.


ich glaub, es hakt... über 50 Posts, die hier absolut nichts zu suchen hatten. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt besseres mit meiner Zeit anzufangen und es waren mehr als genug Leute beteiligt, die bessere Kenntnisse dieses Forum haben sollten, als das sie sowas abziehen.


----------



## MomentInTime (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Der Tag gestern war sehr ernüchternd, und ich bin nur froh, dass die
Piratenpartei sich durch das Wahlergebnis und die kürzlich dem vorraus
gegangenen Geschehnissen in einer Position wiederfindet, in der sie
gut Einfluss auf die Politik ausüben kann.
Breiter Respekt der Etablierten, der FDP im Nacken sitzend, die SPD
beratend - das ist doch schon ganz ordentlich  .


----------



## Icejester (30. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die SPD muss sich von den neoliberalen Köpfen wie Steinmeyer und Münte trennen, dann wird sie auch wieder akzeptiert werden.



Genau das war doch der Fehler! Die SPD steht doch jetzt nur so schlecht da, weil die Parteilinke so gewaltiges Oberwasser seit Schröders Abgang bekommen hat. Zu Schröders Zeiten habe ich selbst noch SPD gewählt und wußte, wieso. Heute sind da, abgesehen von Personen wie Steinmeyer und Müntefering, nur noch Idioten am Werk. Das ist das eigentliche Elend.



17&4 schrieb:


> Ökosteuer - Tod vieler Logistikunternehmen und trotzdem wurde der Kraftstoffverbrauch nicht gesenkt. Dafür wurde die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der deutschen Wirtschaft im EU-Vergleich runtergeputzt.



Und eine Verarschung par excellence. Wenn ich eine Lenkungssteuer einführe, gehe ich doch auch davon aus, damit was lenken zu können. In den Einnahmeprognosen der Grünen wurde aber schon um die Jahrtausendwende herum mit stetig und unverlangsamt steigendem Benzinverbrauch gerechnet, um mit den Einnahmen andere Löcher zu stopfen. Wer soll da noch hehre Absichten unterstellen? Eine Reduktion des Benzinverbrauchs durch die Ökosteuer war sicherlich niemals beabsichtigt.



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hey mal ne ernst gemeinte frage ich bin derzeit arbeitslos und sch nen job ich will nur mich und meine bessere hälfte versorgen.hat wer nen job für mich ? egal was am besten inner schweiz oder österreich
> 
> mfg Alex



Da mußt Du Dich am besten mal dort umhören. Schau halt mal in den Stellenangeboten einschlägiger österreichischer und schweizer Zeitungen. Die kannst Du sicher am Bahnhof kaufen, wenn Du eine größere Stadt in der Nähe hast. Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und eine Verarschung par excellence. Wenn ich eine Lenkungssteuer einführe, gehe ich doch auch davon aus, damit was lenken zu können. In den Einnahmeprognosen der Grünen wurde aber schon um die Jahrtausendwende herum mit stetig und unverlangsamt steigendem Benzinverbrauch gerechnet, um mit den Einnahmen andere Löcher zu stopfen. Wer soll da noch hehre Absichten unterstellen? Eine Reduktion des Benzinverbrauchs durch die Ökosteuer war sicherlich niemals beabsichtigt.




"Unverlangsamt" war (wäre) ja schonmal ein Fortschritt (gewesen). Für eine stärkere Lenkungswirkung sahen die Pläne der Grünen eine weitere Anhebung und eine Ausweitung auf z.B. Flugbenzin vor. (ich sag mal: "5DM/Liter". Und zwar nicht weil die Ölindustrie mal wieder die Gewinnspanne erhöht hat)
Das diese Lenkungswirkung nicht erreicht wurde, liegt nicht an den Absichten der Grünen, sondern am Durchsetzungsvermögen des Seniorpartners in der damaligen Koalition.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Genau das war doch der Fehler! Die SPD steht doch jetzt nur so schlecht da, weil die Parteilinke so gewaltiges Oberwasser seit Schröders Abgang bekommen hat. Zu Schröders Zeiten habe ich selbst noch SPD gewählt und wußte, wieso. Heute sind da, abgesehen von Personen wie Steinmeyer und Müntefering, nur noch Idioten am Werk. Das ist das eigentliche Elend.


 
Wenn die SPD aber an der Regierungszeit Schröder festhält und sich weiterhin von der Linken distanziert, dann wird sie nie wieder einen Kanzler stellen.
Mehr als 25% als jetzt wird die SPD mit der jetzigen Einstellung nicht mehr erreichen, also muss man sich, um Macht zu erlangen (und daraum gehts ja letztendlich) sich zu den Parteien hinbewegen, mit denen man am Ehesten koalieren könnte.
Dass die Linke von ihren starren Haltung ebenfalls abrücken muss, um Regierungsverantwortung zu erlagen (EU Sache, Afghanistan, Wirtschaftsfragen), das ist logisch.


----------



## Icejester (30. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Unverlangsamt" war (wäre) ja schonmal ein Fortschritt (gewesen). Für eine stärkere Lenkungswirkung sahen die Pläne der Grünen eine weitere Anhebung und eine Ausweitung auf z.B. Flugbenzin vor. (ich sag mal: "5DM/Liter". Und zwar nicht weil die Ölindustrie mal wieder die Gewinnspanne erhöht hat)
> Das diese Lenkungswirkung nicht erreicht wurde, liegt nicht an den Absichten der Grünen, sondern am Durchsetzungsvermögen des Seniorpartners in der damaligen Koalition.



Genau. Und deswegen sind die auch selbst in ihren Projektionen von einem weiterhin steigenden Verbrauch ausgegangen, um mit den Einnahmen andere Dinge gegenfinanzieren zu können? Da lachen ja die Hühner. Das Ziel einer solchen Steuer ist letztendlich die Zerstörung eines Marktes. Nichts anderes ist nämlich die sogenannte "Lenkungswirkung". Das einzige Problem: Eine Steuer auf ein Gut, dessen Markt man zerstört, wirft nichts mehr ab. Oder: Die Kuh, die ich melken kann, schlachte ich nicht. Keiner anderen Logik sind die Grünen da in ihren Plänen gefolgt. Es mag sogar sein, daß einige von ihnen wirklich eine Ökosteuer in der von Dir benannten Höhe herbeiführen wollten, aber letztlich werden auch sie erkannt haben müssen, daß es ihren Parteikollegen um anderes ging.


----------



## JePe (30. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die SPD aber an der Regierungszeit Schröder festhält und sich weiterhin von der Linken distanziert, dann wird sie nie wieder einen Kanzler stellen.



Wenn der Preis fuer einen Kanzler Gabriel ein Vizekanzler Lafontaine waere, kann ich damit gut leben.


----------



## Chucky1978 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich muss mich leider zu schwarz-gelb bekennen (mehr für gelb als für schwarz, gelb-piraten wars eigentlich). Für mich ist es leider so, das es keine wirklich alternative gab. SPD hat dieses Markel Harz IV in dessen genuss ich bisher noch nicht kommen durfte, aber dennoch.
Grüne haben bei mir verschissen seit dem sie existieren und 5 DM fordern für einen Liter Sprit, und selbst nichts dafür zahlen müssen.

An der FDP fand ich pers. Westerwelle gut.. warum auch immer, aber wenn ich den im TV sehe, ist er mir sympahtischer gewesen als alle anderen zusammen.
Kündigungsschutz war ein Manko weswegen ich Abstand genommen hätte, aber ausstieg aus der ATOM-Energie will ich keines falls.

Ich persönliche vertraue auch den Piraten nicht, aber ich denke mir einfach mal abwarten und Tee Trinken und evtl. doch mal diversen Leuten eine Chance geben. Am ende ist es fast eh egal was man wählt, man meckert immer und es gibt immer was zu meckern, ob grundlos oder mit guten Gründen

Am ende kann man aber nur sagen... wenn man meckert und es einem nicht gefällt, wandert aus, werft ne Bombe ggf. geht auf die Strasse, wenn nicht, einfach mal die fresse halten 

schwarz-gelb oder rot-grün ist ja fast schlimmer als AMD/Intel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Genau. Und deswegen sind die auch selbst in ihren Projektionen von einem weiterhin steigenden Verbrauch ausgegangen, um mit den Einnahmen andere Dinge gegenfinanzieren zu können? Da lachen ja die Hühner. Das Ziel einer solchen Steuer ist letztendlich die Zerstörung eines Marktes. Nichts anderes ist nämlich die sogenannte "Lenkungswirkung". Das einzige Problem: Eine Steuer auf ein Gut, dessen Markt man zerstört, wirft nichts mehr ab. Oder: Die Kuh, die ich melken kann, schlachte ich nicht. Keiner anderen Logik sind die Grünen da in ihren Plänen gefolgt. Es mag sogar sein, daß einige von ihnen wirklich eine Ökosteuer in der von Dir benannten Höhe herbeiführen wollten, aber letztlich werden auch sie erkannt haben müssen, daß es ihren Parteikollegen um anderes ging.



Entschuldige, dass ich mich auch weiterhin an den offiziellen Zielen, Bekanntmachungen und Handlungen von Parteien orientiere und nicht über dein Insiderwissen verfüge, dem zu Folge die Mehrheit einer Partei radikal andere Ziele verfolgt, als sie in einem ihrerer plakativsten und der Wählergunst am meisten wiedersprechenden Ziele äußert.



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider zu schwarz-gelb bekennen (mehr für gelb als für schwarz, gelb-piraten wars eigentlich). Für mich ist es leider so, das es keine wirklich alternative gab. SPD hat dieses Markel Harz IV in dessen genuss ich bisher noch nicht kommen durfte, aber dennoch.
> Grüne haben bei mir verschissen seit dem sie existieren und 5 DM fordern für einen Liter Sprit,



Wie sehen deine (realistischen) Alternativen zu einer allgemein einheitlichen Grundsicherung und stetig steigenden Spritpreisen aus?



> und selbst nichts dafür zahlen müssen.



Glaubst du, Westerwelle ist vom Kündigungsschutz betroffen, Schäubles PC wird überwacht, Steinmeier muss seinen Ruhestand verschieben oder Lafontaine hat eine Bank zu verlieren? 
Politiker sind sehr selten direkt von ihren Entscheidungen betroffen (was eigentlich sehr gut ist, schließlich sollen sie diese Entscheidungen objektiv treffen können), da sind steigende Preise eines der sehr wenigen Gegenbeispiele. An der Tanke ist letzten Endes jeder gleich (d.h. auch Politiker kriegen Dienstfahrten von "der Firma" bezahlt, müssen privat aber blechen)



> An der FDP fand ich pers. Westerwelle gut.. warum auch immer, aber wenn ich den im TV sehe, ist er mir sympahtischer gewesen als alle anderen zusammen.



Ich schwanke zwischen
"das ist nun wirklich nicht schwer"
und
"sicher, dass wir von G.W. reden?"


Aber so oder so sollte eine Witzfigur an der Parteispitze nicht die Wahlentscheidung bringen 



> schwarz-gelb oder rot-grün ist ja fast schlimmer als AMD/Intel



Es IST deutlich schlimmer, da es ernsthafte Konsequenzen für unser und das Leben anderer hat, wärend AMD/Intel nur für ein paar Moderatoren die Hölle ist.


----------



## JePe (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entschuldige, dass ich mich auch weiterhin an den offiziellen Zielen, Bekanntmachungen und Handlungen von Parteien orientiere und nicht über dein Insiderwissen verfüge, dem zu Folge die Mehrheit einer Partei radikal andere Ziele verfolgt, als sie in einem ihrerer plakativsten und der Wählergunst am meisten wiedersprechenden Ziele äußert.



Da lesen sich Deine Kristallkugelposts ueber das, was schwarz/gelb und besonders gelb zu tun beabsichtigt, aber etwas anders?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber so oder so sollte eine Witzfigur an der Parteispitze nicht die Wahlentscheidung bringen


 
Wenn "Witzfigur" deine Meinung zu Guido Westerwelle ist, dann bist du auch nicht besser als die anderen, die über ihn herziehen. 

Ich denke mal, Guido hat einen schweren Stand in den eigenen Reihen, gerade weil die FDP, entgegen ihren Vorstellungen, seit Jahren keine Regierungsmacht mehr im Bundestag war, obwohl es dazu Chancen gab (bei Schröder). Doch Westerwelle hat sich da durchgesetzt und eine Koalition mit den Grünen und der SPD ausgeschlossen.
Anhand von Ypsilanti kann man sehen, dass nicht alle Politiker soviel Rückgrat besitzen wie er.
Aber ihn als "Witzfigur abzuhandeln ist doch sehr tiefe Schublade und das hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet. 
Gerade als homosexueller hat es Westerwelle auf der politischen Führungsebene nicht leicht, sowas mach angreifbar. Bisher hat er sich immer sehr gut dagegen behauptet.
Ich wünsche mir schon, dass Westerwelle etwas neuen Schwung in die festgefahrene Politik bringt, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass es Vorteile für den Bürger bringen wird, aber jetzt heißt es eben abwarten und schauen, was wird.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Da lesen sich Deine Kristallkugelposts ueber das, was schwarz/gelb und besonders gelb zu tun beabsichtigt, aber etwas anders?



Hast du eigentlich auch noch andere "Argumente" als dein Kristallkugel? oder benutzt du die "Kristallkugel" immer dann, wenn dir die "Argumente"ausgehen?

Das Schwarz/Gelb für die Mehrheit der Deutschen keine Verbesserungen bringen wird, das weiß man auch so, ohne deine vermeintliche "Kristallkugel"


----------



## Bucklew (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ihn als "Witzfigur abzuhandeln ist doch sehr tiefe Schublade und das hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet.


Naja, dafür dass Westerwelle unbedingt den Spaßwahlkampf erfunden hat, dafür können ja andere Leute nichts 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gerade als homosexueller hat es Westerwelle auf der politischen Führungsebene nicht leicht, sowas mach angreifbar. Bisher hat er sich immer sehr gut dagegen behauptet.


Da war Westerwelle das übliche Fähnlein im Winde. Jeder wusste es, aber zugegeben hat er es erst, nachdem Wowereit und Beust sich geoutet haben und das gut ging. Rückgrat ist da sicherlich was anderes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Rückgrat ist da sicherlich was anderes.


 
Im Vergleich zu Ypisanti, die plötzlich machtgelüste hatte. 
Guido hätte 2005 schon Regierungsverantwortung haben können, wenn er wollte.


----------



## einblumentopf (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wie kompetent diese Person ist hat man ja gestern gesehen, als er in der Pressekoferenz einem BBC Reporter auf englisch antworten sollte, ihn aber in Ermangelung von Sprachkenntnissen recht unhöflich abwimmeln musste. Und so jemand soll Außenminister werden - Herrgott steh uns bei. Von wegen Rückrad hat man ja in der "Elefantenrunde" schon gesehn, wie weit es mit seinen Wahlversprechen ist. Schon da hat er sich als er auf seine aberwitzigen Steuerversprechen angesprochen, gewunden hat wie ein Wurm. Da hilft ihm auch sein betont staatstragender Auftritt nichts mehr. Er weiß genauso gut wie jeder andere, wenn er seine Partei diesmal wieder nicht in die Regierung führt, ist er schneller weg als er "Regierungsbeteiligung" sagen kann. Das wiederum macht ihn erpressbar - hoffentlich weiß die Union (vornehmlich wohl die CSU) dies auszunutzen und den Sozianbbau so weit wie möglich zu begrenzen. Ich habe die Hoffnung immer noch nicht ganz aufgegeben, das letztendlich die Koalitionsverhandlungen an Sachen wie Gesundheitsfond, Mindestlohn, Steuersenkungen oder Kündigungsschutz scheitern (auch wenn das sehr unwahrscheinlich ist).


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es ein Gesetz gibt, dass besagt, dass der Außenminister, wenn die FDP an der Regierung beteiligt ist, immer der FDP Vorsitzende sein muss.
Lieber einen nehmen, der Kompetent ist.
Aber so ist das eben, das Außenministerium wird als wichtigstes Ministerium gesehen und das will der Koalitionspartner haben, weil er ja nicht den Kanzler stellen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn "Witzfigur" deine Meinung zu Guido Westerwelle ist, dann bist du auch nicht besser als die anderen, die über ihn herziehen.



Meine Meinung zu Westerwelles auftreten stand an der Stelle nicht zur Debatte.
Es ging lediglich darum, dass man imho nicht eine Partei wählen sollte, weil man die Spitzenpersönlichkeiten der anderen nicht mag.


Aber um meine Meinung doch zu verbreiten: 
Sein bisheriges Auftreten in diversen Wahlkämpfen, aber z.T. auch Debatten macht mich skeptisch. Er ist sicherlich eine der characterstärksten Figuren in der Politik (glaube nicht, dass irgend eines der SPD oder CDU Oberhäupter der letzten Jahre es hinbekommen hätte, Peinlichkeiten wie die 18+ Kampagne aus dem Hut zu zaubern, trotzdem den Parteivorsitz zu halten und Jahre später aus großer Sieger aus einer Wahl hervorzugehen) und ich vermute mal, dass auch eine gewisse Fachkenntniss vorhanden ist (wenn auch auf Gebieten, die imho überbewertet werden) - aber derartige Anforderungen werden von allem außer einem gestellt. Ein Außenminister dagegen hat in hohem Maße repräsentative Funktionen zu erfüllen und muss das volle Spektrum der Diplomatie beherschen.
In der Rolle kann ich mir Westerwelle nicht im geringsten vorstellen.
Er aber scheinbar schon, jedenfalls habe ich bislang nichts davon gehört, dass er die Tradition der Union aus Vizekanzler und Außenminister brechen will.

(Die Gründe dafür lasse ich in der Glaskugel  )


----------



## Bucklew (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> glaube nicht, dass irgend eines der SPD oder CDU Oberhäupter der letzten Jahre es hinbekommen hätte, Peinlichkeiten wie die 18+ Kampagne aus dem Hut zu zaubern, trotzdem den Parteivorsitz zu halten und Jahre später aus großer Sieger aus einer Wahl hervorzugehen)


die sache lässt sich (wie immer) ganz einfach klären: die FDP hatte sonst niemanden für die Position.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Rolle kann ich mir Westerwelle nicht im geringsten vorstellen.
> Er aber scheinbar schon, jedenfalls habe ich bislang nichts davon gehört, dass er die Tradition der Union aus Vizekanzler und Außenminister brechen will.
> 
> (Die Gründe dafür lasse ich in der Glaskugel  )


 
In der FDP wird ja erwartet (und auch von deren Wählern), dass Westerwelle das Amt des Außenministers annimmt, ganz gleich ob er qualifiziert ist oder nicht (dass er das nicht ist, denke ich auch).
Aber um Können und nicht Können gehts in der Politik ja eh nicht, sonst hätte sich Ulla Schmidt nicht so lange halten können.
Es geht nur darum, Posten zu bekleidet, die man für wichtig hält und genau das wird die FDP machen, dass dabei ein paar Punkte ihres Wahlkampfprogramms auf der Strecke bleiben werden, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## JePe (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich auch noch andere "Argumente" als dein Kristallkugel? oder benutzt du die "Kristallkugel" immer dann, wenn dir die "Argumente"ausgehen?
> 
> Das Schwarz/Gelb für die Mehrheit der Deutschen keine Verbesserungen bringen wird, das weiß man auch so, ohne deine vermeintliche "Kristallkugel"



Ach so ist das. Das "weiss man auch so". Na dann - noch weiterhin viel Spass beim "Diskutieren" in Eurem Esotherikzirkel ...


----------



## Icejester (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Eigentlich reicht als Antwort auf die in der Überschrift gestellte Frage:

"Natürlich nicht! Das Gegenteil wird er Fall sein."

Und mehr Antwort ist der Thread mit schon im Eingangspost polemischer Fragestellung auch kaum wert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> "Natürlich nicht! Das Gegenteil wird er Fall sein."


 
Kannst du denn auch erklären, wieso das der Fall sein wird und ob du nur die Unternehmen meinst oder auch die Bürger?


----------



## JePe (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wir sind mittlerweile auf Seite #11 angekommen - ich finde, es ist jetzt erst mal an der Zeit, das der Threadstarter seine Thesen begruendet. Aber nicht nur mit Gegluckse a la "das weiss man eben". Denn anscheinend wissen ein par es eben doch nicht und moechten mit nachpruefbaren Argumenten ueberzeugt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Wir sind mittlerweile auf Seite #11 angekommen - ich finde, es ist jetzt erst mal an der Zeit, das der Threadstarter seine Thesen begruendet. Aber nicht nur mit Gegluckse a la "das weiss man eben". Denn anscheinend wissen ein par es eben doch nicht und moechten mit nachpruefbaren Argumenten ueberzeugt werden.


 
Deine "Argumente" zum Thema waren auch nicht besser. Woher nimmst du denn deine Zuversicht, dass es deutlich besser wird?


----------



## JePe (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Tut mir leid (fuer Dich / Euch) - aber auf diese pseudorhetorischen Spielchen lasse ich mich nicht ein. Du / Ihr behauptet etwas, was in der Zukunft geschehen wird, koennt es logischerweise nicht beweisen, verlangt aber unverdrossen im Hier und Heute widerlegt zu werden. Liefert etwas Handfestes, dann ziehe ich ein Weiterdiskutieren in Erwaegung.


----------



## Icejester (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wieso sollte ich das überhaupt erklären? Die meisten hier tragen nach meinem Dafürhalten ideologische Scheuklappen. Da ist es nicht sinnvoll, irgendwas erklären zu wollen. Es prallt eh ab.

Aber kurz gefaßt:

- Geht es den Unternehmen gut, geht es den Bürgern gut. Beides getrennt betrachten zu wollen ist blauäugig und unrealistisch.

- Mit Schwarz/Gelb ist eine wesentlich bessere Wirtschafts- und Arbeitsmarktpolitik möglich, als das mit einer großen Koalition ging. Da hemmt immer ein Partner den anderen.

- Was wir jetzt brauchen, sind Reformen auf den Gebieten der Arbeitslosenversicherung, der Rentenkassen, des Gesundheitssystems und anderer Sozialsysteme. Hier muß deutlich entschlackt werden, damit die ganze Kiste auch in Zukunft finanzierbar bleibt. Das wird ein harter Schnitt werden und viele werden Wasser saufen. Ganz klar.

Aber wenn wir uns jetzt nicht am Riemen reißen, wird es immer schlimmer werden. Genau genommen wäre eine deutliche Umstrukturierung auf diesen Gebieten schon vor 10 bis 20 Jahren fällig gewesen. Aber keine Regierung hatte den Mut, da wirklich was zu bewegen. Herr Blüm sagte ja auch, die Renten wären sicher. Natürlich sind die sicher. Da hat er Recht. Es kommt nur darauf an, wieviel von seinem Lohn der normale Arbeitnehmer abgeben soll. Und ganz ähnlich ist die Problematik in vielen Bereichen der Sozialpolitik. Nur sind wir mittlerweile an dem Punkt, wo dem normalen Arbeitnehmer finanziell regelrecht die Luft abgedrückt wird.

Dann kam Gott sei Dank Rot/Grün mit der Agenda 2010, die ein absolut richtiger Schritt ist, nur noch nicht weit genug geht. Hier muß definitiv mehr kommen.

Ich wünsche mir sehr, daß jetzt im Lichte der Krise endlich mal der Mut vorhanden ist, die bestehenden Probleme anzupacken und nicht immer weiter in die Zukunft zu verschieben. Wir können das alles noch eine Zeit lang stemmen, aber darunter leiden werden unsere Kinder. Ich denke nicht, daß wir denen das aus purem Egoismus aufbürden sollten. Deshalb brauchen wir einen klaren Schnitt, so ähnlich wie ihn Neuseeland Ende der 80er / Anfang der 90er vollzogen hat.

Und deswegen nehme ich an, daß es bergauf gehen wird. Zumindest, solange Gelb einen großen Einfluß in der Koalition ausüben kann und Seehofer in der Kiste bleibt. Es gibt nämlich keine echte Alternative, solange wir es nicht zum (sozial)politischen Supergau kommen lassen wollen. Und wer das nicht einsieht / einsehen will, leidet meines Erachtens an akutem Realitätsverlust.

Ich weiß, das sind harte Worte. Aber so sieht's nunmal aus und das muß auch mal ganz klar gesagt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> - Geht es den Unternehmen gut, geht es den Bürgern gut. Beides getrennt betrachten zu wollen ist blauäugig und unrealistisch.


 
Das war früher mal, seit die Globalisierung und die Hedge Fonds regieren, zählt das nicht mehr.
Die Unternehmen denken nur noch in Rendite, Boni und Quartalsberichten.



Icejester schrieb:


> - Mit Schwarz/Gelb ist eine wesentlich bessere Wirtschafts- und Arbeitsmarktpolitik möglich, als das mit einer großen Koalition ging. Da hemmt immer ein Partner den anderen.


 
Da liegst du sicher richtig, eine große Koalition setzt auch immer merkwürdige Kompromisse an den Tag, siehe Gesundheitsfond.

Aber wie will denn die Bundesregierung die versprochenen Steuersenkungen für die Unternehmen finanzieren, wenn nicht auf der Gegenseite bei anderen gespart werden muss?

Was passiert mit den Milliarden, die die Energiekonzerne durch die Verlängerung des Atomausstiegst in den Hintern geblasen bekommen?
Denkst du wirklich, das wird zu 100% investiert in bessere Energien oder sichere Kraftwerke, Leitungen?



Icejester schrieb:


> - Was wir jetzt brauchen, sind Reformen auf den Gebieten der Arbeitslosenversicherung, der Rentenkassen, des Gesundheitssystems und anderer Sozialsysteme. Hier muß deutlich entschlackt werden, damit die ganze Kiste auch in Zukunft finanzierbar bleibt. Das wird ein harter Schnitt werden und viele werden Wasser saufen. Ganz klar.


 
Was meinst du genau, die Abschaffung/Vereinfachung der Arbeitnehmerrechte im Bereich Kündigung?
Westerwelle ist ja der Meinung, dass das viele Arbeitsplätze schafft. Am Beispiel Dänemark kann man aber sehen, dass dadurch nur die Löhne gedrückt wurden, außerdem hat jeder 4. Däne durchschnittlich innerhalb eines Jahres den Job gewechselt.
Bei unserem Bildungssystem, was ja immere noch Ländersache ist, ist ein Wechsel des Bundeslande für den Job mit sehr großen Problemen für schulpflichtige Kinder verbunden.

Im Klartext, du willst den Armen das Geld wegnehmen, damit die Reichen (hoffentlich) mehr Geld investieren?



Icejester schrieb:


> Und deswegen nehme ich an, daß es bergauf gehen wird. Zumindest, solange Gelb einen großen Einfluß in der Koalition ausüben kann und Seehofer in der Kiste bleibt. Es gibt nämlich keine echte Alternative, solange wir es nicht zum (sozial)politischen Supergau kommen lassen wollen. Und wer das nicht einsieht / einsehen will, leidet meines Erachtens an akutem Realitätsverlust.


 
Ich bezweifel eben, dass "gelbe" Politik wirklich zum tragen kommt. Sie werden mit ein paar Staatssekretäre mehr abgespeist und schon verzichtet die FDP auf ein paar Punkte.
Erst gestern hat Westerwelle gesagt, dass alle Punkte des FDP Wahlprogramms verhandelbar sind.


----------



## Icejester (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das war früher mal, seit die Globalisierung und die Hedge Fonds regieren, zählt das nicht mehr.
> Die Unternehmen denken nur noch in Rendite, Boni und Quartalsberichten.



Das ist nicht richtig. Die zahlenmäßig größte Gruppe der Unternehmen mit den meisten Angestellten sind mittelständische Betriebe, die zwar wie alles andere auch von der Globalisierung betroffen sind, aber mitnichten das Land verlassen können oder Aktionäre zufriedenstellen müssen. Was ein paar multinationale Konzerne machen, mag zwar jeweils als Einzelereignis spektaktulär scheinen, spielt aber im Großen und Ganzen nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.



> Aber wie will denn die Bundesregierung die versprochenen Steuersenkungen für die Unternehmen finanzieren, wenn nicht auf der Gegenseite bei anderen gespart werden muss?


Wie wäre es zum Beispiel mit mehr Ausgabendisziplin? Der Staat muß ja nicht wegen jedem Pippifax jedem dahergelaufenen Projekt/Kommune/Betrieb ein paar Millionen in den Hintern blasen, um ein völlig ungewisses Ergebnis in Kauf zu nehmen. Bestes Beispiel: Straßenbau auf dem Land bei uns daheim. Überall wird mit sicherlich hohem siebenstelligem Aufwand die Straße aufgerissen, um irgendwelche blödsinnigen Mittelstreifen zu betonieren und Kreuzungen durch Kreisverkehre zu ersetzen. Nur warum? Irgendwie war das alles viele Jahrzehnte ohne solche Schnörkel befahrbar. Ein Mehrwert ist schlicht nicht erkennbar. Das ist einfach nur perverse Geldverschwendung.


> Was passiert mit den Milliarden, die die Energiekonzerne durch die Verlängerung des Atomausstiegst in den Hintern geblasen bekommen?
> Denkst du wirklich, das wird zu 100% investiert in bessere Energien oder sichere Kraftwerke, Leitungen?


Das will ich doch mal schwer hoffen.




> Was meinst du genau, die Abschaffung/Vereinfachung der Arbeitnehmerrechte im Bereich Kündigung?
> Westerwelle ist ja der Meinung, dass das viele Arbeitsplätze schafft.


Es ist nicht sicher, ob das viele Arbeitsplätze schafft, aber es kann als relativ gesichert gelten, daß die Produktivität steigt. In Neuseeland hat übrigens genau das den Arbeitsmarkt komplett saniert. Sicherlich ist man einen Job leichter wieder los, als das heute der Fall ist, aber dafür findet man auch sehr viel schneller einen neuen. Immerhin sinken die Einstellungshemmnisse, wenn der Arbeitgeber weiß, daß er einen Arbeitnehmer bei Nichtgefallen/mangelnder Eignung auch wieder loswerden kann.



> Am Beispiel Dänemark kann man aber sehen, dass dadurch nur die Löhne gedrückt wurden, außerdem hat jeder 4. Däne durchschnittlich innerhalb eines Jahres den Job gewechselt.


Und nun? Lieber Job wechseln und weniger verdienen, als arbeitslos sein und nichts verdienen, oder? Ich sehe das Problem nicht. Außerdem ist es für jeden Einzelnen besser, wenn alle in Lohn und Brot weniger verdienen, als wenn viele arbeitslos sind, diejenigen, die arbeiten, aber einen großen Teil ihres Lohnes an die Arbeitslosen abtreten müssen. Unter dem Strich hat dann nämlich jeder mehr.

Ansonsten könnte in Bezug auf Dänemark dieses vielleicht interessant sein: http://ftp.iza.org/dp3620.pdf



> Bei unserem Bildungssystem, was ja immere noch Ländersache ist, ist ein Wechsel des Bundeslande für den Job mit sehr großen Problemen für schulpflichtige Kinder verbunden.


Wieso? Ein intelligentes Kind wird sich überall behaupten können. Da sehe ich kein Problem. Sicher wäre es schön, wenn das Schulsystem überall so gut wie in Bayern und Ba-Wü wäre, aber rote Versäumnisse oder Fehlplanungen in Bremen, Niedersachen, NRW, Berlin, etc. kann man der anderen Seite ja nun wirklich nicht zum Vorwurf machen.



> Im Klartext, du willst den Armen das Geld wegnehmen, damit die Reichen (hoffentlich) mehr Geld investieren?


Wieso? Das ist doch blanke Polemik Deinerseits. Wo wird irgendwem Geld abgenommen, wenn mehr Personen dazu gebracht werden, für ihren Lebensunterhalt auch einer Beschäftigung nachzugehen? Wir brauchen überhaupt keine "Wegnahme" von Geld bei Gering- und Normalverdienern. Wir brauchen nur eine reduzierte Wegnahme von deren Gehältern durch den Fiskus. Und dies ist zum Beispiel durch eine Entschlackung der Sozialsystem erreichbar.



> Ich bezweifel eben, dass "gelbe" Politik wirklich zum tragen kommt. Sie werden mit ein paar Staatssekretäre mehr abgespeist und schon verzichtet die FDP auf ein paar Punkte.
> Erst gestern hat Westerwelle gesagt, dass alle Punkte des FDP Wahlprogramms verhandelbar sind.


 Das wird sich zeigen. Rot/Grün war seinerzeit ja auch durchaus grün. Wieso sollte das jetzt anders sein? Zumal grün da bei weitem nicht so hohe Ergebnisse hatte, wie die FDP jetzt.
Und daß in Koalitionsverhandlungen alles verhandelbar ist, ist absolut normal. Das war immer so und wird immer so bleiben. Man kann nicht jeden Plan durchdrücken, wenn man auf Kompromisse angewiesen ist. Ebensowenig wird nun die Union jeden ihrer Pläne verwirklichen können. Wenn man will, daß ein Wahlprogramm ohne Abstriche durchgesetzt werden kann, muß eine Partei alleine die Regierung stellen. Das ist in Deutschland heutzutage allerdings fast unmöglich. Insofern werden wir es auf lange Zeit nicht erleben, daß das passiert.

Und am Ende liegt sehr viel Entscheidungsspielraum ohnehin bei den Ministern, die die Richtung ihrer Ressorts vorgeben. (Aus diesem Grund wäre ich auch mehr dafür, daß Westerwelle nicht Außen-, sondern Innenminister wird. Außen- und Verteidigungsministerium können meinetwegen gerne in CDU-Hand sein, ebenso wie das Wirtschaftsministerium, vorausgesetzt Guttenberg bleibt dort, was in dem Fall aber unwahrscheinlich wäre. Wichtig wäre für die FDP meiner Meinung das Innen-, Finanz-, Verkehrs-, Justiz- und vielleicht das Familienministerium (dann wäre vdL immerhin Geschichte oder könnte keinen großen Schaden mehr anrichten, was ich sehr geil fände). In jedem anderen Ministerium kann dann auch gerne irgendeine Unions-Schranze sitzen. Da soll's mich dann mal nicht stören.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Die zahlenmäßig größte Gruppe der Unternehmen mit den meisten Angestellten sind mittelständische Betriebe, die zwar wie alles andere auch von der Globalisierung betroffen sind, aber mitnichten das Land verlassen können oder Aktionäre zufriedenstellen müssen. Was ein paar multinationale Konzerne machen, mag zwar jeweils als Einzelereignis spektaktulär scheinen, spielt aber im Großen und Ganzen nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.


 
Das sind 1:1 Worte, die die FDP auch immer an den Tag bringt, aber ohne ein gesichertes Bankensystem wird kein Mittelständer auch nur ansatzweise investieren können und wie klamm der Mittelstand heute ist, muss ich ja nicht sagen, aber solange man den Großunternehmen und Banken nicht Schranken aufweist, werden kleinere Betriebe nicht profitieren können.
Wenns einem Großen wie Opel dreckig geht, zieht das nun mal auch immer kleinere Unternehmen mit nach unten, dazu sind die Firmen inzwischen auch schon zu sehr miteinander verbunden, egal ob im Finanzbereich oder Industrie.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie wäre es zum Beispiel mit mehr Ausgabendisziplin? Der Staat muß ja nicht wegen jedem Pippifax jedem dahergelaufenen Projekt/Kommune/Betrieb ein paar Millionen in den Hintern blasen, um ein völlig ungewisses Ergebnis in Kauf zu nehmen. Bestes Beispiel: Straßenbau auf dem Land bei uns daheim. Überall wird mit sicherlich hohem siebenstelligem Aufwand die Straße aufgerissen, um irgendwelche blödsinnigen Mittelstreifen zu betonieren und Kreuzungen durch Kreisverkehre zu ersetzen. Nur warum? Irgendwie war das alles viele Jahrzehnte ohne solche Schnörkel befahrbar. Ein Mehrwert ist schlicht nicht erkennbar. Das ist einfach nur perverse Geldverschwendung.
> Das will ich doch mal schwer hoffen.


 
Tja, das Problem ist aber nun mal, dass einige Investition, wie regionale Flughäfen (ich sag mal Saarbrücken, Zweibrücken oder Lübeck, Rostock) ein Kampf der Bundesländer sind.
Da werden gerne mal Millionen genommen und in regional Schwache investiert, egal was bei raus kommt, Hauptsache Geld ist verteilt worden.

Das war schon unter Kohl so, hat sich mit Schröder kaum geändert und ist unter schwarz/rot verschlimmert worden, aber vom Kurs will die CDU mit ihrer Gieskannenpolitk nicht abkommen, sonst meckert die CSU wieder rum.
Die FDP wird sich in der Beziehung recht neutral halten, weil sie das auch begrüßt (ist ja zur 'Förderung regionaler Betriebe ).



Icejester schrieb:


> Es ist nicht sicher, ob das viele Arbeitsplätze schafft, aber es kann als relativ gesichert gelten, daß die Produktivität steigt. In Neuseeland hat übrigens genau das den Arbeitsmarkt komplett saniert. Sicherlich ist man einen Job leichter wieder los, als das heute der Fall ist, aber dafür findet man auch sehr viel schneller einen neuen. Immerhin sinken die Einstellungshemmnisse, wenn der Arbeitgeber weiß, daß er einen Arbeitnehmer bei Nichtgefallen/mangelnder Eignung auch wieder loswerden kann.


 
Aber, dass man den Job leichter verlieren kann, ist ein deutliches Zeichen, dass die Löhne gedrückt werden.
Ist ja schießlich dann leicht eine Arbeitnehmer zu entlassen, wenn vor der Tür der nächste steht, der den Job für 1 Euro die Stunde weniger genauso gut macht.
Außerdem läuft heute schon sehr viel über Zeitverträge, gerade bei Studienabsolventen. Heute kann man froh sein, wenn man sein Diplom in der Tasche hat und sofort einen Job bereit steht.
Meist gehts erst mal über Praktikas, Zeitverträge und den nächsten Zeitvertrag.

Schau doch mal die Ergebnisse solcher "Vereinbarungen" zwischen Unternehmen und Arbeitnehmern an, da muss auf Lohn verzichtet werden, damit der Job sicherer wird, leider ist er trotzdem nicht sicher, wie Nokia oder BengQ Siemens gezeigt hat, immer mehr Arbeitnehmer werden in Betriebseigene Leiharbeitsfirmen gesteckt und günsitger zurück gemietet.

Ich war vor einiger Zeit in einem Unternehmen, das Walzen für Druckermaschinen herstellen. Von den ehemalig 150 Leuten sind noch 89 da und davon sind inzwischen 30 von Leiharbeitsfirmen, da sie 20% günstiger sind als das Stammpersonal. Teilweise sind die Leiharbeiter ehemalige Angestellte des Unternehmens.
Die Firmenführung (inzwischen ein Unternehmensberater, weil der Firmeninhaber Hilfe brauchte) hat verlauten lassen, dass sich das 2010 noch weiter verändern wird, dann sollen 80% des Personals Leiharbeiter sein.

Und Druckerwalzen herstellen ist kein Job für einen Bäcker, der 20 Jahre lang Zeitung ausgetragen hat. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Und nun? Lieber Job wechseln und weniger verdienen, als arbeitslos sein und nichts verdienen, oder? Ich sehe das Problem nicht. Außerdem ist es für jeden Einzelnen besser, wenn alle in Lohn und Brot weniger verdienen, als wenn viele arbeitslos sind, diejenigen, die arbeiten, aber einen großen Teil ihres Lohnes an die Arbeitslosen abtreten müssen. Unter dem Strich hat dann nämlich jeder mehr.


 
Also doch, die Masse verdient weniger, damit eine kleine Minderheit mehr Geld hat. 
Die Schere zwischen arm und reich wird noch weiter auseinander gehen, die Linke immer mehr gestärkt.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in den nächsten 2 Jahren die Hemschwelle der SPD fällt und offen mit den Linke für 2013 geredet wird.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wieso? Das ist doch blanke Polemik Deinerseits. Wo wird irgendwem Geld abgenommen, wenn mehr Personen dazu gebracht werden, für ihren Lebensunterhalt auch einer Beschäftigung nachzugehen? Wir brauchen überhaupt keine "Wegnahme" von Geld bei Gering- und Normalverdienern. Wir brauchen nur eine reduzierte Wegnahme von deren Gehältern durch den Fiskus. Und dies ist zum Beispiel durch eine Entschlackung der Sozialsystem erreichbar.


 
Nö, ist leider Realität, die Kinderarmut in Deutschland hat zugenommen.
In Deutschland ist gerade das Einkommen der Eltern besonders aussagekräftig für die schulische Bildung der Kinder.


----------



## Bucklew (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> - Geht es den Unternehmen gut, geht es den Bürgern gut. Beides getrennt betrachten zu wollen ist blauäugig und unrealistisch.


Geht es den Unternehmen gut, kriegen die Arbeiter einen Hungerlohn und kaufen die Produkte für viel Geld. Da kann die Wahrheit also nun nicht unbedingt liegen. Es muss eine Koexistenz geben und die muss durchaus auch mal lauten, dass ein Unternehmen ein Jahr Verluste schreibt, aber die Leute nicht entlässt (quasi "durchfüttert") und dafür im nächsten Jahr wieder gewinne. Klappt im Mittelständischen zwar schon sehr gut, in den Konzernen allerdings überhaupt nicht und die sind eben diejenigen, die die Abwärtsspirale ins Rollen bringen.

Wie war das noch bei der Deutschen Bank? 5 Millarden Reingewinn, aber 10.000 Stellen kürzen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> - Mit Schwarz/Gelb ist eine wesentlich bessere Wirtschafts- und Arbeitsmarktpolitik möglich, als das mit einer großen Koalition ging. Da hemmt immer ein Partner den anderen.


Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Warum nimmst du eigentlich die Steuerpolitik aus, wollte da die FDP nicht auch alles besser machen? 



Icejester schrieb:


> - Was wir jetzt brauchen, sind Reformen auf den Gebieten der Arbeitslosenversicherung, der Rentenkassen, des Gesundheitssystems und anderer Sozialsysteme. Hier muß deutlich entschlackt werden, damit die ganze Kiste auch in Zukunft finanzierbar bleibt. Das wird ein harter Schnitt werden und viele werden Wasser saufen. Ganz klar.


Anders gesagt: Die Weltwirtschaftskrise basierend auf der Finanzkrise wird vom Arbeitnehmer bezahlt, die Arbeitgeber (die zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil an der Krise beigetragen haben bzw. diese sogar verursacht haben) werden sogar noch dafür belohnt. Das kann es dann ganz einfach nicht sein. Die Zeche müssen alle zahlen, Arbeitnehmer genauso wie Arbeitgeber, letztere wohl sogar eher, denn erstere haben oftmals nicht mehr viel Geld für die Zeche.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wieso? Ein intelligentes Kind wird sich überall behaupten können. Da sehe ich kein Problem. Sicher wäre es schön, wenn das Schulsystem überall so gut wie in Bayern und Ba-Wü wäre, aber rote Versäumnisse oder Fehlplanungen in Bremen, Niedersachen, NRW, Berlin, etc. kann man der anderen Seite ja nun wirklich nicht zum Vorwurf machen.


Es gibt nicht nur "intelligent" und "dumm". Es gibt einen großen Haufen "mittelmaß", die mit der richtigen Förderung (natürlich nicht auf einer Eliteschule, klar, aber eben ein gesundes Mittelmaß von guten Schulen überall und nicht nur einer Handvoll Eliteschulen und dann nur noch Schrott) ALLES schaffen kann - bis zum Professor. Dafür müsste die FDP allerdings einen ersten Schritt tun: Abschaffung der Studiengebühren.

Solange ein Großteil der Abiturienten auf den Lehrstellenmarkt drängelt, weil ein Studium nicht finanzierbar ist, wird man auch Realschüler und/oder Hauptschüler schwer, bis überhaupt nicht unterkriegen. Wenn allerdings aufgrund fehlender Studiengebühren (oder gar einer Studienförderung?) die Abiturienten die Unis bevölkern und dort die Studienplätze ausfüllen (die wir ja dennoch bezahlen), werden auch die Lehrstellen wieder frei.

Solange die FDP allerdings behauptet, sie würden Geld in die Bildung investieren und Bildung wichtig finden und an den Studiengebühren festhält, sind sie absolut unglaubwürdig, genauso wie in Sachen Bürgerrechte.


----------



## JePe (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind 1:1 Worte, die die FDP auch immer an den Tag bringt, aber ohne ein gesichertes Bankensystem wird kein Mittelständer auch nur ansatzweise investieren können und wie klamm der Mittelstand heute ist, muss ich ja nicht sagen, aber solange man den Großunternehmen und Banken nicht Schranken aufweist, werden kleinere Betriebe nicht profitieren können.



Der Regulierungswut am oberen Ende freien Lauf zu lassen wird keine positiven Synergien nach unten hin entfalten. Wie man Dir ja schon zu erklaeren versucht hat, kann der Metzger am Ende der Strasse nicht in China fertigen lassen - OPEL kann das. Der sich daraus ergebende "Leidensdruck" des Staates, besondere Nachsicht walten zu lassen, muss Dir nicht gefallen; an den Tatsachen aendert das aber nichts. Es sei denn, Du wolltest alle Betriebe in Staatseigentum ueberfuehren: dann und nur dann naemlich koenntest Du ihr Abwandern unterbinden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau doch mal die Ergebnisse solcher "Vereinbarungen" zwischen Unternehmen und Arbeitnehmern an, da muss auf Lohn verzichtet werden, damit der Job sicherer wird, leider ist er trotzdem nicht sicher, wie Nokia oder BengQ Siemens gezeigt hat, immer mehr Arbeitnehmer werden in Betriebseigene Leiharbeitsfirmen gesteckt und günsitger zurück gemietet.



Fuer die Betriebsvereinbarungen bei BENQ und NOKIA haette ich gerne Belege; ebenso fuer die "betriebseigenen Leiharbeitsfirmen".



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (inzwischen ein Unternehmensberater, *weil der Firmeninhaber Hilfe brauchte*)



Ich hab die in Deiner Frage enthaltene Antwort mal hervorgehoben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also doch, die Masse verdient weniger, damit eine kleine Minderheit mehr Geld hat.



Noe. Weil "weniger verdienen" nicht weniger verfuegbares Einkommen bedeutet - wenn im Gegenzug die Angaben- und Steuerlast niedriger ist. Genau das ist der Fall, wenn der Sozialstaat auf ein vernuenftiges Mass zurueckgefuehrt wird. In dem Moment werden auch geringqualifizierte und damit geringentlohnte Taetigkeiten wieder zu einer Option. Letztlich steht dahinter die systemische Frage, wie man den Sozialstaat austarieren will - zu einem ueberwiegend gebenden oder ueberwiegend fordernden.

Wenn Dir Neuseeland zu weit weg ist: schau Dir die Niederlande an. Die steckten Anfang der 80er in denselben Problemen, die wir heute haben - ein aus dem Ruder gelaufener Wohlfahrtsstaat, der nicht mehr zu finanzieren war. Die gesellschaftlichen Kraefte der Niederlande -Politik, Gewerkschaften, Arbeitgeber- vereinbarten daraufhin den *Akkord van Wassenaar*; eine Art Gesellschaftsvertrag mit dem Ziel, den Sozialstaat zu reformieren und so zu erhalten. Dies hat man getan, in dem man all das tat, worueber heute in Deutschland Rotz und Wasser geheult wird:

- Rueckbau des Sozialstaates: Kuerzung der Renten, Beschraenkung von Lohnersatzleistungen, Selbstbeteiligungen an diversen Sozialversicherungen, Anreize (Druck ...) fuer Umschulungen.

- Haushaltsdisziplin: Mehreinnahmen wurden nicht sofort wieder ausgegeben, sondern fuer Steuersenkungen verwendet.

- Arbeitszeiten flexibilisiert: Teilzeitarbeit, Leiharbeit.

- Lohnzurueckhaltung geuebt: Deutlich schwaecherer Anstieg der Einkommen im europaeischen Vergleich.

Dies haben alle Koalitionen in Regierungsverantwortungen befolgt; gleich welcher Farbkonstellation sie angehoerten. Der Lohn dafuer war und ist eine vergleichsweise niedrige Arbeitslosigkeit und eine rezessionsunanfaellige Oekonomie (der Dienstleistungs- und Finanzsektor ist in den Niederlanden ungleich wichtiger als in Deutschland, trotzdem ist man von der "Krise" weniger betroffen - warum wohl?).


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Der Regulierungswut am oberen Ende freien Lauf zu lassen wird keine positiven Synergien nach unten hin entfalten. Wie man Dir ja schon zu erklaeren versucht hat, kann der Metzger am Ende der Strasse nicht in China fertigen lassen - OPEL kann das. Der sich daraus ergebende "Leidensdruck" des Staates, besondere Nachsicht walten zu lassen, muss Dir nicht gefallen; an den Tatsachen aendert das aber nichts. Es sei denn, Du wolltest alle Betriebe in Staatseigentum ueberfuehren: dann und nur dann naemlich koenntest Du ihr Abwandern unterbinden.


 
Der kleine Metzger ist aber abhängig von Unternehmen wie Opel. Wenn Opel ins Ausland geht, wer soll dann noch Metzgerprodukte kaufen, wenn niemand in der Region einen Job hat?



JePe schrieb:


> Fuer die Betriebsvereinbarungen bei BENQ und NOKIA haette ich gerne Belege; ebenso fuer die "betriebseigenen Leiharbeitsfirmen".


 
Och, hast du etwa nie Fernsehen geguckt? 
BenQ hat doch eine ein jährige Jobgarantie ausgesprochen als sie die Handy Sparte von Siemens übernommen haben.
Nach einem Jahr haben sie den Laden dicht gemacht und das Know How abgezogen, Siemens hat das sogar noch mit 300 Millionen Euro begleitet.
Das Nokio Werk ion Bochum wurde geschlossen, obwohl es produktiv war und man schwarze Zahlen schrieb, aber weil die Lohnkosten angeblich zu hoch waren, ging man nach Rumänien.
Das mit den Lohnkosten wird ja immer wieder gerne angesprochen, aber es macht nur einen verhältnismäßig geringen Anteil aus, an den Kosten, die tatsächlich anfallen.
Doch um die Rendite zu steigern ist das nun mal kurzfristig betrachtet der schnellste und einfachste Weg.

Öhm, das mit den Leiharbeitsfirmen machen alle großen Automobilkonzerne.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich hab die in Deiner Frage enthaltene Antwort mal hervorgehoben.


 
Tja, und warum braucht er Hilfe? Ist der Mittelständler etwa nicht in der Lage, eine kleine Krise selbst zu meistern?

Weshalb setzt der Unternehmensberater die Leute vor die Tür?

Doch um kurzfristig Kosten zu sparen, dass man aber langfristig wertvolles Know How abwandern lässt, interessiert ihn nicht, weil er ja nach kurzfristigem Erfolg bezahlt wird.
Ich habe schon einige Unternehmensberater kennen gelernt und weiß wie sie arbeiten und denken.



JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Weil "weniger verdienen" nicht weniger verfuegbares Einkommen bedeutet - wenn im Gegenzug die Angaben- und Steuerlast niedriger ist. Genau das ist der Fall, wenn der Sozialstaat auf ein vernuenftiges Mass zurueckgefuehrt wird. In dem Moment werden auch geringqualifizierte und damit geringentlohnte Taetigkeiten wieder zu einer Option. Letztlich steht dahinter die systemische Frage, wie man den Sozialstaat austarieren will - zu einem ueberwiegend gebenden oder ueberwiegend fordernden.


 
Öhm, gut, schauen wir uns die letzten Jahre mal an, wie sind da die Löhne gestiegen?
Wie haben sich die Kosten für den Lebensunterhalt entwickelt?
Ach ja, stimmt, man bekommt ja weniger, wenn man einen neuen Job annehmen muss, aber Eneergie kostet mehr, Benzin kostet mehr, Lebensmittel kosten mehr.
Wenn deine Theorie zutreffen müsste, wie erklärst du dir dann die Leute, die immer mehr in Richtung Armutsgrenze rutschen?
Wieso gibts immer mehr Kinder, die nicht mal einen Schulausflug mitmachen können, weil sich die Eltern das nicht mehr leisten können?
Wieso müssen immer mehr Leute Unterstützung vom Staat beantragen, obwohl sie einen Job haben?
Wo soll denn für die Frisörin der "Arbeit muss sich lohnen" Spruch hinführen? Denkst du wirklich, dass sie auf einmal so viel mehr verdienen wird, dass sie nicht mehr Geldunterstützung brauchen wird?


----------



## Icejester (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur "intelligent" und "dumm". Es gibt einen großen Haufen "mittelmaß", die mit der richtigen Förderung (natürlich nicht auf einer Eliteschule, klar, aber eben ein gesundes Mittelmaß von guten Schulen überall und nicht nur einer Handvoll Eliteschulen und dann nur noch Schrott) ALLES schaffen kann - bis zum Professor. Dafür müsste die FDP allerdings einen ersten Schritt tun: Abschaffung der Studiengebühren.



Wir hatten ja jetzt circa 25-30 Jahre das Experiment ohne Studiengebühren. Offenbar hat's das nicht gebracht. Also gehen wir eben wieder zum alten System zurück. Man muß auch mal erkennen und zugeben, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den vom AStA erhobenen Sozialbeitrag wesentlich unverschämter, denn der ist bis vor kurzem auch noch jedes Semester gestiegen. Seltsamerweise hat das sofort aufgehört, seitdem wir in Bonn nach langen Jahren erstmals wieder einen konservativen AStA haben. Irgendwas kann daran also nicht so falsch sein.


> Solange die FDP allerdings behauptet, sie würden Geld in die Bildung investieren und Bildung wichtig finden und an den Studiengebühren festhält, sind sie absolut unglaubwürdig, genauso wie in Sachen Bürgerrechte.


Na, Du kennst das doch. Was nichts kostet, ist auch nichts.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, gut, schauen wir uns die letzten Jahre mal an, wie sind da die Löhne gestiegen?
> Wie haben sich die Kosten für den Lebensunterhalt entwickelt?
> Ach ja, stimmt, man bekommt ja weniger, wenn man einen neuen Job annehmen muss, aber Eneergie kostet mehr, Benzin kostet mehr, Lebensmittel kosten mehr.
> Wenn deine Theorie zutreffen müsste, wie erklärst du dir dann die Leute, die immer mehr in Richtung Armutsgrenze rutschen?
> ...



Ich weise hier mal ganz dezent auf den Unterschied zwischen realer Vergangenheit und geplanter Zukunft hin.
Außerdem: Verstehst Du eigentlich, was JePe Dir sagen will? Ein niedrigeres Brutto-Einkommen kann in Kombination mit geringerer Abgabenlast zu einem höheren verfügbaren Einkommen führen.
Unter diesen Umständen sollte eigentlich jedem das Modell, bei dem er am Ende mehr in der Tasche hat, lieber sein als das, bei dem er am Anfang eine große Summe auf dem Gehaltsstreifen hat, von der am Ende aber leider kaum was übrig bleibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Die zahlenmäßig größte Gruppe der Unternehmen mit den meisten Angestellten sind mittelständische Betriebe, die zwar wie alles andere auch von der Globalisierung betroffen sind, aber mitnichten das Land verlassen können oder Aktionäre zufriedenstellen müssen.



"mittelständische" Betriebe mit Angestelltenzahlen im 4 stelligen Bereich, z.T. auch im dreistelligen Bereich sind zwar oft noch keine Aktiengesellschaft (und damit auf kurzfristige Rendite bedacht), aber durchaus groß genug, um Teile ins europäische Ausland auszulagern. Und selbst die kleinen Unternehmen (deren Anteil an der Zahl der Gesamtarbeitsplätze afaik stetig abnimmt) können heutzutage leicht Aufgaben ins Ausland outsourcen, die nicht zum Kernbereich gehören. (Transport/Speditionsaufgaben? Werbung/Druck? Internetpräsenz? afaik auch schon Buchhaltung: Sowas muss man nicht um die Ecke beheimatet sein und Transportkosten sind noch immer lächerlich klein bzw. bei Daten inexistent) 

(was nicht heißt, dass Radioaktiv in dieser Hinsicht eine nenneswerte andere Politik haben dürfte, als eine große Koalition, Fußgängerampel oder so ziemlich alles andere, was nicht die Linke als Seniorpartner hat)



> Wie wäre es zum Beispiel mit mehr Ausgabendisziplin? Der Staat muß ja nicht wegen jedem Pippifax jedem dahergelaufenen Projekt/Kommune/Betrieb ein paar Millionen in den Hintern blasen, um ein völlig ungewisses Ergebnis in Kauf zu nehmen. Bestes Beispiel: Straßenbau auf dem Land bei uns daheim. Überall wird mit sicherlich hohem siebenstelligem Aufwand die Straße aufgerissen, um irgendwelche blödsinnigen Mittelstreifen zu betonieren und Kreuzungen durch Kreisverkehre zu ersetzen. Nur warum? Irgendwie war das alles viele Jahrzehnte ohne solche Schnörkel befahrbar. Ein Mehrwert ist schlicht nicht erkennbar. Das ist einfach nur perverse Geldverschwendung.
> Das will ich doch mal schwer hoffen.



Dann hoffmal.
Derartige Baumaßnahmen werden nämlich nicht von der Regierung in den Sand gesetzt. Die beschließen nur eine Förderung für den ländlichen Raum/Infrastrukturmaßnahmen. Werden sie unter der Union vermutlich auch nicht einstellen.
Versaubeutelt und in sinnlose Straßen statt z.B. ÖPNV, DSL oder öffentliche Einrichtungen gesteckt wird das ganze dann z.B. auf kommunaler Ebene. Einstellung der FDP dazu: Zuständigkeiten sollen soweit unten wie möglich angesiedelt werden -> wenn nicht zufällig deutschlandweit alle Ämter mit kompetenten Leuten besetzt werden (und warum sollte das auf einmal passieren?), wird das in Zukunft noch schlimmer.
Die Gegenrichtung wäre ein durchdachte, zentrale Planung - aber es hat seine Gründe, warum heute nur noch eine Partei Planwirtschaft toll findet und die FDP ist so ziemlich das 100%ige Gegenteil.




> Und nun? Lieber Job wechseln und weniger verdienen, als arbeitslos sein und nichts verdienen, oder? Ich sehe das Problem nicht. Außerdem ist es für jeden Einzelnen besser, wenn alle in Lohn und Brot weniger verdienen, als wenn viele arbeitslos sind, diejenigen, die arbeiten, aber einen großen Teil ihres Lohnes an die Arbeitslosen abtreten müssen. Unter dem Strich hat dann nämlich jeder mehr.



Vom Prinzip her würde ich zustimmen, aber es gibt leider einen sehr störenden Faktor in der Gleichung:
Der Arbeitgeber, der das maximale für sich rausschlagen will.
Ein Gruppe leicht kündbarer Arbeitgeber werden nämlich nicht das gleiche Gesamtgehalt bekommen, wie ein schwer kündbarer, sondern weniger, da sie jeder für sich leicht erpressbar sind. D.h. der Arbeitgeber hat in Gehaltsverhandlungen mehr macht als bisher und damit die Möglichkeit (die er im herrschenden Konkurrenzprinzip nutzen muss), die Lohnkosten insgesamt zu drücken.

Im speziellen deutschen Fall kann man noch ein weiterer Schritt hinzufügen:
Wenn aus einem hochbezahlten Job zwei mittelbezahlte werden, sinkt der effektive Steuersatz und somit die Einnahmen für den Staat. Wenn aus einem geringbezahlten Arbeitsplatz zwei für geringfügig Beschäftigte werden, kommen sogar noch zusätzliche Ausgaben im sozialen Bereich oder gar ergänzendes HartzIV hinzu.
Das heißt obwohl der Staat weniger Geld für weniger Arbeitslose ausgeben muss, hat er nicht zwangsläufig eine bessere Einkommensbilanz.
Die Arbeitnehmer haben sie aufgrund der Gesamtlohnsenkung auch nicht (wenn auch eine sehr begrüßenswerte gleichmäßigere Verteilung)
Der Unternehmer macht dagegen unterm Strich plus.
Je nach den Auswirkungen auf das Konsumverhalten (Deutsche Marken überwiegend Luxusprodukte) kommen noch negative Auswirkungen auf die Volkswirtschaft als ganzes hinzu.



> Wieso? Ein intelligentes Kind wird sich überall behaupten können. Da sehe ich kein Problem. Sicher wäre es schön, wenn das Schulsystem überall so gut wie in Bayern und Ba-Wü wäre, aber rote Versäumnisse oder Fehlplanungen in Bremen, Niedersachen, NRW, Berlin, etc. kann man der anderen Seite ja nun wirklich nicht zum Vorwurf machen.



Wenn Schulbildung nur von Intelligenz abhängen würde, wäre einiges einfacher...
Aber ein Schulwechsel ist vor allem auch mit bürokratischen Hürden verbunden. Nehmen wir z.B. das ach-so-tolle bayrische Schulsystem. Das ist nämlich u.a. in einem Fach ganz toll (glaubt es zumindest von sich selbst): Religion.
Ergebniss: Ein Kind, dass in Berlin mit nem 1,x Schnitt das Schuljahr beendet und nach Bayern zieht, wird ein Jahr zurückgestuft. Man kann sich vielleicht vorstellen, wie sich das auf die Motivationshaltung und damit die weiteren schulischen Leistungen auswirkt.
Findet der Wechsel nicht passend zum Stufen- oder zumindest Schuljahrwechsel statt (was wohl eher unwahrscheinlich ist), kommen Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Stoffplänen hinzu, die Inhalte schlichtweg nicht in der gleichen Reihenfolge unterrichten.
Mag man als rationaler Erwachsener sagen: Okay, dann wird vielleicht n bissl was nachgelernt, wer schlau ist, bei dem klappt das schon.
Aber ein Jugendlicher in beginnender Pubertät, der gerade seinen gesamten Freundeskreis verloren hat und vielleicht in nem bayrischen Kaff landet, in dem sich Zerstreuungsmöglichkeiten auf Kühschubsen beschränken, sieht das vielleicht anders. Und das die Familie für die nächsten 3 Generationen sowie unter der Bezeichnung "Saupreis" läuft, braucht man eine 0-Bock-Haltung nicht wirklich überraschend kommen.

(diese Beispiel ist nicht konstruiert, sondern beobachtet. Intelligenz war definitiv gegeben und die Qualität der Schulsysteme hat sich an keiner Stelle als störend erwiesen)



> Wieso? Das ist doch blanke Polemik Deinerseits. Wo wird irgendwem Geld abgenommen, wenn mehr Personen dazu gebracht werden, für ihren Lebensunterhalt auch einer Beschäftigung nachzugehen? Wir brauchen überhaupt keine "Wegnahme" von Geld bei Gering- und Normalverdienern. Wir brauchen nur eine reduzierte Wegnahme von deren Gehältern durch den Fiskus. Und dies ist zum Beispiel durch eine Entschlackung der Sozialsystem erreichbar.



Mal so eine Frage an jemanden, der scheinbar "liberale" Politik versteht:
Was ist eigetlich diese ominöse "Entschlackung", die in Sektoren gigantische Summen einsparen sollen, die ihr Geld fast ausschließlich für Menschen ausgeben, ohne dass für die Menschen weniger übrig bleibt?



> Das wird sich zeigen. Rot/Grün war seinerzeit ja auch durchaus grün.



Wobei bis heute irgendwie bei 90% der Bevölkerung der SPD-Teil der Politik wahrgenommen (und den Grünen negativ angerechnet wird) 



> Wieso sollte das jetzt anders sein?



Im Gegensatz zu den Grünen seinerzeit hat die FDP diesmal schon 50% der möglichen Koalitionspartner im Vorfeld kategorisch ausgeschlossen. Gründe wurden zwar nicht wirklich genannt, aber zumindest die FDP-freundlichere Interpretation läuft darauf hinaus, dass es unverhandelbare Standpunkte gibt. Dies wurde auch mehrfach als einer der Pluspunkte der FDP genannt (oder alternativ der Mangel an realem Idealismus den anderen Parteien vorgehalten).
Das macht zwar noch keine offizielle Haltung, aber zumindest ich würde von einer ganzen Reihe der FDP-Wähler hier einen Aufschrei des Entsetzens, tiefste Enttäuschung (und einen Wechsel zu den Grünen  ) verlangen, wenn tatsächlich ALLE Punkte verhandelbar sind.
(was mich persönlich nicht im geringsten überraschen würde  ) 



> Aus diesem Grund wäre ich auch mehr dafür, daß Westerwelle nicht Außen-, sondern Innenminister wird. Außen- und Verteidigungsministerium können meinetwegen gerne in CDU-Hand sein, ebenso wie das Wirtschaftsministerium, vorausgesetzt Guttenberg bleibt dort, was in dem Fall aber unwahrscheinlich wäre. Wichtig wäre für die FDP meiner Meinung das Innen-, Finanz-, Verkehrs-, Justiz- und vielleicht das Familienministerium (dann wäre vdL immerhin Geschichte oder könnte keinen großen Schaden mehr anrichten, was ich sehr geil fände). In jedem anderen Ministerium kann dann auch gerne irgendeine Unions-Schranze sitzen. Da soll's mich dann mal nicht stören.)



Wir dürfen gespannt sein. Imho hat Westerwelle die Characterstärke, um eine Verlagerung des Vizekanzlerpostens durchzuboxen.
Die Frage ist aber, ob er auch den politischen Willen hat, seine Stärken (sofern die im Inneren liegen. Imho liegen sie jedenfalls nicht der Repräsentation) für die Allgemeinheit einzusetzen. Schließlich kann er schon seit Jahren nichts anderes als Populismus betreiben und verzweifelt versuchen, die nächste Karrierestufe zu erreichen. Außenminister ist da an und für sich auch ein sehr schöner Job. (man kann wenig nachweisbar falsch machen, man hat wenig große Probleme und die erstrecken sich meist eh über mehrere Amtszeiten, egal ob knallharte Positionen bezieht oder geschickt Kompromisse schließt, es wird am Ende postiv bewertet,... - und die Welt kriegt man auch noch gezeigt)
Wenn er statt dessen Wirtschafts- oder gar Finanzminister wird (Innenminister wird die Union imho gerne behalten), würde zumindest ich ihn deutlich positiver betrachten.

Von Leyen werden wir aber so oder so weiterhin regiert, das ist definitiv Unions-Heimspiel und der FDP eigentlich ziemlich Banane.
Wobei es natürlich höchst interessant wäre, wenn sich ein FDP-Minister aus einer Unions-dominierten Koalition zu z.B. Gleichstellung homosexueller Lebensgemeinschaften äußern müsste


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Außerdem: Verstehst Du eigentlich, was JePe Dir sagen will? Ein niedrigeres Brutto-Einkommen kann in Kombination mit geringerer Abgabenlast zu einem höheren verfügbaren Einkommen führen.
> Unter diesen Umständen sollte eigentlich jedem das Modell, bei dem er am Ende mehr in der Tasche hat, lieber sein als das, bei dem er am Anfang eine große Summe auf dem Gehaltsstreifen hat, von der am Ende aber leider kaum was übrig bleibt.


 
Ich weiß einfach nicht, wo die Entlastungen siehst.
Die Abgaben im Breich von Krankenkassen, Arbeitslosenversicherungen und Rentenkassen wird weiter steigen.
Was nützt es einem, wenn er 5% weniger Lohnsteuern zahlen darf, aber im Gegenzug 10% mehr Abgaben im Sozialbereich hat.
Was will denn die FDP mit einer freien Wahl der Krankenkasse erreichen?
Das erzeugt doch noch mehr Ungerechtigkeit, bis wir Verhältnisse wie in den USA haben werden, dass man sich keine Krankenversicherung mehr leisten kann.
Oder entscheiden muss, ob man statt des Krankenkassenbeitrages für sich doch eher die Ausbild der Kinder bezahlen will, das für die erste Lehrstelle 300km fahren muss.


----------



## Bucklew (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja jetzt circa 25-30 Jahre das Experiment ohne Studiengebühren. Offenbar hat's das nicht gebracht. Also gehen wir eben wieder zum alten System zurück. Man muß auch mal erkennen und zugeben, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert.


Warum sollte das Studiengebühren-lose Studium nicht funktioniert haben?



Icejester schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den vom AStA erhobenen Sozialbeitrag wesentlich unverschämter, denn der ist bis vor kurzem auch noch jedes Semester gestiegen. Seltsamerweise hat das sofort aufgehört, seitdem wir in Bonn nach langen Jahren erstmals wieder einen konservativen AStA haben. Irgendwas kann daran also nicht so falsch sein.


Das lag kaum am ASta  Was ist an den Sozialbeiträgen nun unverschämt? Du bekommst inzwischen ein komplettes NRW-Ticket (kostet normal >100€ / Monat, wenn du keines bekommst: Schlag deinen Asta), dazu noch einen ganzen Haufen sonstiger Verfüngunstigen und Vorteile, ich sag alleine mal Sportangebote.

Und selbst wenn: Der Asta (als Studentenvertretung) bestimmt diese Beiträge, die Studenten können somit die Beiträge selsbst bestimmen, das ist bei Studiengebühren defintiv anders.



Icejester schrieb:


> Na, Du kennst das doch. Was nichts kostet, ist auch nichts.


Bullshit hoch 3. Aber wenn du sonst nichts zu bieten hast, ok!

Kann ich deine Nicht-Antwort also als Zustimmung zum Thema Steuersenkung, Abzahlung der Finanzkrisen-Schulden und UNternehmenssteuren nehmen?


----------



## JePe (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der kleine Metzger ist aber abhängig von Unternehmen wie Opel. Wenn Opel ins Ausland geht, wer soll dann noch Metzgerprodukte kaufen, wenn niemand in der Region einen Job hat?



Linear gedacht kann das im unguenstigsten Fall eintreten, ja. Und wie willst Du mit dieser Situation nun umgehen?

Moeglichkeit #1 - OPEL verstaatlichen. Moeglichkeit #2 - den gesetzlichen Rahmen so justieren, dass eine Abwanderung unmoeglich wird (kommt Moeglichkeit #1 bedenklich nahe). Moeglichkeit #3 - den oekonomischen und fiskalischen Rahmen so justieren, dass ein Abwandern zwar immer noch eine Option ist, aber weniger attraktiv erscheint.

Man koennte sich auch mal ein paar Fragen stellen. Warum geht es OPEL eigentlich schlecht? Kann es sein, dass sie doch nicht so effizient in Deutschland herstellen, wie man uns letzthin immer einreden wollte (und neue Studien legen das ja nahe)? Kann es sein, dass man am Markt vorbeiproduziert hat (DACIA´s verkaufen sich naemlich, Krise hin oder her, blendend)? Und wenn dem so waere - warum sollte der Staat das in irgendeiner Weise honorieren? Das staatliche Engagement bei OPEL war ein Wahlwerbespot(t) mit offenem Ende. Im schlimmsten Fall torkelt OPEL naemlich nach dem HOLZMANN-Vorbild trotzdem in die Insolvenz und hat der deutsche Steuerzahler einen Technologietransfer subventioniert, der am Ende gar in verschaerfter Konkurrenz fuer die verbliebenen deutschen Marken resultiert. Die vom Wirtschaftsminister favorisierte geordnete Insolvenz war zwar nicht sexy, aber vermutlich klueger.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> BenQ hat doch eine ein jährige Jobgarantie ausgesprochen(...). Nach einem Jahr haben sie den Laden dicht gemacht(...).



Oder anders ausgedrueckt: sie haben Wort gehalten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Nokio Werk ion Bochum wurde geschlossen, obwohl es produktiv war und man schwarze Zahlen schrieb, aber weil die Lohnkosten angeblich zu hoch waren, ging man nach Rumänien.



Oder anders ausgedrueckt: es gab keine "Betriebsvereinbarung" - lediglich Auflagen fuer die Gewaehrung von Foerdermitteln, die wiederum eingehalten wurden. Das der Standort produktiv war, ist eine Behauptung; dass die Lohnkosten hoeher waren als die in Rumaenien wird wohl unter drei Promille niemand anzweifeln.

Gegenfrage - wenn Du ein Stueck Hardware online kaufst: suchst Du beim GEIZHALS dann den teuersten Anbieter aus? Nein? Warum verlangst Du es dann von NOKIA?

Man erntet, was man saet. Wenn man im Sommer mit dem DACIA zum Flughafen faehrt um mit RYAN AIR nach Malle zu duesen und den Saufurlaub mit dem neuen Null-EURO-Handy von SAMSUNG zu filmen, sollte man nicht all zu ueberrascht sein, wenn bei der Heimkehr wieder ein paar Firmen weniger da sind und wieder ein paar Arbeitsplaetze fehlen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, das mit den Leiharbeitsfirmen machen alle großen Automobilkonzerne.



Dann sollte es Dir nicht schwerfallen, es zu belegen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, und warum braucht er Hilfe? Ist der Mittelständler etwa nicht in der Lage, eine kleine Krise selbst zu meistern?



In Deinem Beispiel anscheinend nicht?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch um kurzfristig Kosten zu sparen, dass man aber langfristig wertvolles Know How abwandern lässt, interessiert ihn nicht, weil er ja nach kurzfristigem Erfolg bezahlt wird.



Vor allem hat er einen absoluten Betrag X, mit dem er alle Kosten decken muss. Und wenn das nicht mehr geht, gibt es im groben zwei Moeglichkeiten - die Einnahmen steigern oder die Ausgaben senken. Wenn Du noch eine dritte Moeglichkeit kennst, solltest Du Dich selbst als Unternehmensberater verdingen. Im Jahr 2008 gab es knapp 30.000 Insolvenzen; fuer das laufende Jahr werden 33.000 erwartet - reichlich Entfaltungsmoeglichkeiten demnach.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn deine Theorie zutreffen müsste, wie erklärst du dir dann die Leute, die immer mehr in Richtung Armutsgrenze rutschen?



Das meine Theorie ganz praktisch funktionieren kann, kannst Du Dir am von Dir geflissentlich ignorierten Beispiel Niederlande anschauen. Falls es Dich wirklich interessiert. Das das nicht von Heute auf Morgen und auch nicht von einer Legislaturperiode zur naechsten funktionieren kann, sollte dabei klar sein.

Das die Mittelschicht unbestritten erosiven Effekten unterliegt liegt nicht daran, dass sie immer weniger verdient, sondern immer weniger vom Verdienten es auch bis auf´s Konto schafft. Drastisch niedrigere Abgaben und Steuern wuerden das 1. korrigieren und 2. die Notwendigkeit steigender Loehne ausbremsen. Damit waere allen gedient. Nur habe ich immer oefter den Eindruck, dass es darum gar nicht (mehr) geht und nur "denen da oben" eins ausgewischt werden soll. Nachkommastellen wie Globalisierung, Wettbewerb, Kursentwicklungen etc. stoeren da nur und werden eben ignoriert.

Und "Armut" ist ein schlimmer Zustand - weshalb ich sehr dafuer waere, die Vokabel nicht ganz so inflationaer zu gebrauchen. Als "arm" gilt in Deutschland, wer weniger als sechzig Prozent des sog. "Einkommensmeridians" zur Verfuegung hat. Das kann theoretisch bedeuten, dass ein steigendes Durchschnittseinkommen (aus dem dieser Meridian hergeleitet wird) und eine gestiegene Kaufkraft jemanden als "arm" stigmatisiert, obwohl dessen Einkommen nur stagniert hat und er sich objektiv sogar mehr davon kaufen konnte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso müssen immer mehr Leute Unterstützung vom Staat beantragen, obwohl sie einen Job haben?



Weil derselbe Staat vorher dasselbe Geld abgeschoepft hat, dass er nun "zuschiesst". Sehr viel klueger waere es, das Geld von vornherein bei denen zu belassen, die es erarbeitet haben.


----------



## STSLeon (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

So habe mich hier im schnell Verfahren durch die Seiten hier gelesen:

@Jepe : Die Firma Zeiss (dürfte dir bekannt sein) mit Sitz in Oberkochen hat firmeneigene Leiharbeiter und zwar aus gewerbesteuerlichen Gründen. Diese Leiharbeiter erhalten das gleiche Gehalt und die gleichen Sozialleistungen wie die Festangestellten auch, sind aber bei einer Tochtergesellschaft mit Sitz in einem Gewerbesteuerparadies angestellt und werden verliehen. 

@ Quantenslipstream: Das Werk in Bochum wurde geschlossen, weil es erneuert hätte werden müssen. Die Lohnnebenkosten waren mit rund 4% verschwindent gering. 

Um mal hier etwas noch in die Runde zu werfen: Das Steueraufkommen in Deutschland wird zum größten Teil von den Bürgern bezahlt und nicht von den Unternehmen. Ab einer gewissen Größe hat jedes Unternehmen die Möglichkeit die gesetzlichen Lücken auszunutzen und die Steuerlast zu senken, im Idealfall wirde nur noch eine Steuer auf Dividenen erhoben. Ermöglicht hat das übrigens die erste Rot / Grüne Regierung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Studiengebühren-lose Studium nicht funktioniert haben?



Vermutlich weil wir viel zuwenig hochqualifizierte Absolventen haben 



> Das lag kaum am ASta  Was ist an den Sozialbeiträgen nun unverschämt? Du bekommst inzwischen ein komplettes NRW-Ticket (kostet normal >100€ / Monat, wenn du keines bekommst: Schlag deinen Asta), dazu noch einen ganzen Haufen sonstiger Verfüngunstigen und Vorteile, ich sag alleine mal Sportangebote.



Also ich zahl meinen Sport selbst, erhalte quasi keine weiteren Vergünstigungen, kein NRW-(und auch kein S-H -Ticket, habe im Wohnheim für eine 4er WG pro m² mehr gezahlt, als jetzt in einer privaten 2er und fahre pro Semester vielleicht für 20€ (Einzelfahrscheine) Bus und esse 2-3mal in ner Mensa, wo ich die gleichen Preise wie am Imbiss zahle. Trotzdem drücke ich jedes Semester über 100€ an Studentenwerk und ASTA ab...
Das einzig positive, was mir für den Verein einfällt, sind Zuschüsse zu Fachschaftsveranstaltungen. (die aber an der Gesamtfinanzierung immer nur einen kleinen Anteil haben)



> Und selbst wenn: Der Asta (als Studentenvertretung) bestimmt diese Beiträge, die Studenten können somit die Beiträge selsbst bestimmen, das ist bei Studiengebühren defintiv anders.



Schön wärs, wenn ASTen effektiv von Studenten kontrolliert werden. Aber bei Wahlbeteiligungen von z.T. <15% handelt es sich nicht selten um eine Profilierungsmöglichkeit für Personen mit politischen Ambitionen. Was diese auch genauso unverblühmt zugeben, wie de facto Machtmissbrauch und eine Zustimmung dazu, dass ASTen am besten ganz abgeschafft werden sollten.

(trotz allem: Studiengebühren sind noch schlimmer  )





JePe schrieb:


> Man erntet, was man saet. Wenn man im Sommer mit dem DACIA zum Flughafen faehrt um mit RYAN AIR nach Malle zu duesen und den Saufurlaub mit dem neuen Null-EURO-Handy von SAMSUNG zu filmen, sollte man nicht all zu ueberrascht sein, wenn bei der Heimkehr wieder ein paar Firmen weniger da sind und wieder ein paar Arbeitsplaetze fehlen.



Blöde Frage:
Welches deutsche Handy mit den Eigenschaften von Samsung könnte ich den kaufen?
Welcher deutsche Hersteller bietet mir die Eigenschaften eines Dacia?
*da lassen sich sehr viele Beispiele finden*
Ich würd meinen Konsum gern auf einheimische Produkte konzentrieren, aber man kann ja schon froh sein, wenn man im Supermarkt essbares Fleisch findet, dass <600km hinter sich hat. Bezahlbare deutsche Produkte sind in vielen Marktsegmenten inexistent. Und das liegt vielmals nicht an den Lohnkosten, sondern einfach daran, dass sich viele deutsche Hersteller auf das Luxussegment konzentrieren. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, für ne Hose die 5€ mehr zu bezahlen, die für eine deutsche Näherin fällig wären. Aber ich muss mindestens 50€, eher 250€ drauflegen, weil ich das nur in Kombination mit "deutsches Designer-Modelabel,..." bekomme.
Elektronikprodukte kann man gleich ganz vergessen. Medien&Inhalte? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich einfach ein Problem mit "den Deutschen" habe (vermutlich ja), aber was brauchbares finde ich nicht.
Wenn ich mir überlege, auf welchen Wegen mein Geld in den letzten Jahren ins Ausland geflossen ist, dann gibt es eigentlich nur in einem Segment deutsche Angebote, die ich nicht nach Möglichkeiten genutzt habe: Urlaub.
Aber da hab ich a) eh kaum Geld für übrig (macht also nicht viel aus) und b) mach ich Urlaub wegen "mal was anderes".
Und da hat mans, wenn man Tauchen möchte, in Deutschland schwer, wenn man bereits an der Ostseeküste lebt 



> Das die Mittelschicht unbestritten erosiven Effekten unterliegt liegt nicht daran, dass sie immer weniger verdient, sondern immer weniger vom Verdienten es auch bis auf´s Konto schafft. Drastisch niedrigere Abgaben und Steuern wuerden das 1. korrigieren und 2. die Notwendigkeit steigender Loehne ausbremsen.



3. aber die Notwendigkeit erhöhter Einnahmen oder massiver Kürzungen an anderer Stelle nach sich ziehen.
Aber wo?
Netto-Mehrbelastung für den Mittelstand wär ja gerade das Gegenteil vom Ziel, keine Lösung.
Netto-Mehrbelastung der Untersten Schichten? Bekanntermaßen nichts zu holen da.
Netto-Mehrbelastung der oberen Schichten? Angeblich/Bekanntermaßen weg, ehe man zugreifen kann.
Netto-Mehrbelastung der großen Unternehmen? dito
Netto-Mehrbelastung der kleinen Unternehmen? Die sollen ja auch gestärkt werden.

Unterm Strich bleibt bei einer deutlichen Entlastung derer, denen es schon ganz gut geht, nunmal ein Minus im Staatshaushalt, dass ausgeglichen werden muss.
Und dafür muss man irgendwem Geld abknöpfen, anders geht es nicht.

(Nein, überhaupt nicht. Denn "Entschlackung" -imho Unwort des Jahres- von Verwaltungsprozessen,... ist unterm Strich auch nur eine Kürzung der Zahlungen an die dort Beschäftigten. Sinnlose Bürotätigkeiten mögen zwar genauso sinnlos sein, wie viele andere ABM-Maßnahmen oder -in Augen einiger- soziale Projekte, aber sie haben alle eins gemeinsam: Wenn man sie abschafft, hat man nur mehr Arbeitskraft auf der Suche nach Arbeit. Solange man keinen Mangel an Arbeitskräften hat, hat man also gar nichts gewonnen, sondern nur weitere Personen -nicht selten aus dem Mittelstand- unter HartzIV abgeheftet)



> Und "Armut" ist ein schlimmer Zustand - weshalb ich sehr dafuer waere, die Vokabel nicht ganz so inflationaer zu gebrauchen. Als "arm" gilt in Deutschland, wer weniger als sechzig Prozent des sog. "Einkommensmeridians" zur Verfuegung hat. Das kann theoretisch bedeuten, dass ein steigendes Durchschnittseinkommen (aus dem dieser Meridian hergeleitet wird) und eine gestiegene Kaufkraft jemanden als "arm" stigmatisiert, obwohl dessen Einkommen nur stagniert hat und er sich objektiv sogar mehr davon kaufen konnte.



Blöde Frage: Wieso sich jemand mehr kaufen können? Wenn viele Leute höhere Preise zahlen können, sind Händler i.d.R. nicht so nett, ihre Preise zu senken...

Ein Meridian leitet sich übrigens nicht aus einem Durchschnitt her, weswegen ja auch nicht die Armutsgrenze (über das Niveau von 99% der Bevölkerung) steigt, wenn die obersten 10 (nicht -tausend oder -prozent  ) mal wieder ein hundert Millionen extra Rendite kassieren können.



> Weil derselbe Staat vorher dasselbe Geld abgeschoepft hat, dass er nun "zuschiesst". Sehr viel klueger waere es, das Geld von vornherein bei denen zu belassen, die es erarbeitet haben.



Das ist erst mal nicht per se klüger. Es ist nur einfacher, aber es ist zeitgleich ein Macht- und Kontrollverlust. Welcher von beiden Teilen schwerer wiegt, hängt entscheidend von der Effizienz des Aufwandes (dazu siehe auch oben: ggf. auch eher nicht) und vor allem von der dabei eingebrachten Intelligenz (siehe Demokratie&grundsätzliche Probleme  ) ab.
Denn die staatlicher Kontrollverlust geht in einem System, dass Ungerechtigkeit verstärkt, nunmal zu Lasten der ohnehin Benachteiligten. (und ein System, in dem viel Geld sowohl für persönliche Vorteile steht, als auch für die Macht&Möglichkeiten, an noch mehr Geld zu kommen, ist nunmal einmal selbstverstärkend)


----------



## JePe (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> @Jepe : Die Firma Zeiss (dürfte dir bekannt sein) mit Sitz in Oberkochen hat firmeneigene Leiharbeiter und zwar aus gewerbesteuerlichen Gründen. Diese Leiharbeiter erhalten das gleiche Gehalt und die gleichen Sozialleistungen wie die Festangestellten auch, sind aber bei einer Tochtergesellschaft mit Sitz in einem Gewerbesteuerparadies angestellt und werden verliehen.



Dafuer habe ich "mal eben" keine Belege erGOOGLEn koennen. Selbst wenn es stimmt - wo liegt das Problem? Allemal besser als kuenftig in Asien zu fertigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Welches deutsche Handy mit den Eigenschaften von Samsung könnte ich den kaufen?



Inzwischen keins mehr. Gar nicht bloede Gegenfrage - warum ist das so? Mobiltelefone sind unveraendert "in". Trotzdem schien SIEMENS der Mobilfunksektor nicht attraktiv und wurde verkauft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welcher deutsche Hersteller bietet mir die Eigenschaften eines Dacia?
> *da lassen sich sehr viele Beispiele finden*



Beides richtig. OPEL hat kein Aequivalent zum LOGAN anzubieten, so wie viele andere deutsche Hersteller an der tatsaechlichen Nachfrage vorbeifertigen. Nur hat das eben rein gar nichts mit Finanzkrisen, Neoliberalismus oder anderen Buzzwords zu tun, sondern mit einem sich von der Nachfrage entfernenden Angebot. "Made in Germany" reicht als Kaufgrund nicht mehr aus; grosse Lust auf Innovationen hat man aber scheinbar nicht und ueberlaesst anderen das Feld und die Initiative. Gib mal just 4 fun "Opel Trixx" bei GOOGLE ein ... und ja, das was Du finden wirst, aehnelt tatsaechlich frappierend einem TOYOTA IQ. Ist aber fuenf Jahre aelter und wurde nie gebaut.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3. aber die Notwendigkeit erhöhter Einnahmen oder massiver Kürzungen an anderer Stelle nach sich ziehen.



Nicht zwingend. "Mehr Netto vom Brutto" resultiert in steigender Nachfrage, stabilerer Konjunktur, weniger Insolvenzen (wie gesagt, 30.000 im letzten Jahr), weniger Arbeitslosigkeit und damit automatisch hoeheren Staatseinnahmen. Zugegeben ein idealisierter Verlauf, aber das ist Eure schwarz/gelb-Malerei auch. Nur dass die Kurve da ideologischer Diktion folgend in die andere Richtung zeigt.

Witzigerweise ist dieser Ansatz uebrigens dem linken Mantra von der Binnennachfrage als Allheilmittel relativ aehnlich - man setzt nur eben nicht auf eine Nachfrageblase, die aus ausgeschuettenen Staatsfinanzen erwaechst, sondern auf echte Werte, das in der Realwirtschaft geschoepft wird.

Und auch wenn´s eh keiner hoeren will: doch, das kann funktionieren. Die Niederlaender haben es vorgemacht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Meridian leitet sich übrigens nicht aus einem Durchschnitt her, weswegen ja auch nicht die Armutsgrenze (über das Niveau von 99% der Bevölkerung) steigt, wenn die obersten 10 (nicht -tausend oder -prozent  ) mal wieder ein hundert Millionen extra Rendite kassieren können.



Der Einkommensmedian in der EU wird aus dem durchschnittlichen Pro-Kopf-Einkommen abgeleitet; wer sechzig oder weniger Prozent davon zur Verfuegung hat, gilt als arm. So ist es definiert und genau da fangen die Probleme an - die Zahl reflektiert keine Fallumstaende und laedt zu (Um)Interpretationen ein; je nachdem, welchem politischen Lager man sich zugehoerig fuehlt. Dass man links moeglichst vielen Menschen einreden will, sie seien arm, ist nicht weiter verwunderlich - irgendwie muss man ja Waehlerschichten aufbauen. Einer sachlichen Diskussion zutraeglich ist das aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Bucklew (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Und auch wenn´s eh keiner hoeren will: doch, das kann funktionieren. Die Niederlaender haben es vorgemacht.


Waren das nicht die, mit dem sozialistischen Mindestlohn (jetzt immer schon seit 40 Jahren!)?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Inzwischen keins mehr. Gar nicht bloede Gegenfrage - warum ist das so? Mobiltelefone sind unveraendert "in". Trotzdem schien SIEMENS der Mobilfunksektor nicht attraktiv und wurde verkauft.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnte Siemens mit der 5er Serie technisch nicht mehr mit der Konkurrenz mithalten und war zudem teurer (was bei 4% Lohnkosten wohl nicht an Deutschland lag), danach kam der GAU mit den Hörschäden der 65er Reihe...
Natürlich hat die Sparte in dem Moment nichts mehr abgeworfen - sowas kann in jeder Branche mal passieren, in der man nur wenige Produkte zeitgleich hat. Man könnte natürlich in so einem Moment auf die Reseren aus vorrangegangenen Jahren zurückgreifen und in der nächsten Generation was vernünftiges bringen.
Man kann aber auch alles verramschen und sich auf das Kerngeschäft konzentrieren, wenn "+" nicht reicht, sondern die Rendite so hoch wie möglich sein muss.



> Beides richtig. OPEL hat kein Aequivalent zum LOGAN anzubieten, so wie viele andere deutsche Hersteller an der tatsaechlichen Nachfrage vorbeifertigen. Nur hat das eben rein gar nichts mit Finanzkrisen, Neoliberalismus oder anderen Buzzwords zu tun, sondern mit einem sich von der Nachfrage entfernenden Angebot.



Davon ausgehend, dass du mir nicht ausweichst, sondern deine alte Argumentation weiter verfolgst: D.h. also die deutsche Wirtschaft leidet nicht unter hohen Löhnen bzw. unter deutschen Kunden, die die damit einhergehenden Preise nicht zahlen wollen, sondern unter eigenen Dummheit?




> Nicht zwingend. "Mehr Netto vom Brutto" resultiert in steigender Nachfrage, stabilerer Konjunktur, weniger Insolvenzen (wie gesagt, 30.000 im letzten Jahr), weniger Arbeitslosigkeit und damit automatisch hoeheren Staatseinnahmen.



Die Leute können maximal das mehr vom Brutto ausgeben, dass sie mehr bekommen.
Also genausoviel, wie der Staat vorher direkt bekommen hat.
Da sie einen Teil aber für importierte Produkte ausgeben, wird das Geld nicht zu 100% beim Staat landen - egal, wie oft es im System rezirkuliert.




> Und auch wenn´s eh keiner hoeren will: doch, das kann funktionieren. Die Niederlaender haben es vorgemacht.



Abwarten. Lange versuchen sie das noch nicht, ihr neues Sozialkonzept scheint den Rechtsextremismus zu fördern und die Staatsverschuldung sinkt afaik auch nicht.
Wie es mit Umwelt, Ressourcen,... aussieht, weiß ich gerade nicht - aber i.d.R. wird da gerne n bissl Konjunktur auf Kosten der Zukunft gemacht.




> Der Einkommensmedian in der EU wird aus dem durchschnittlichen Pro-Kopf-Einkommen abgeleitet; wer sechzig oder weniger Prozent davon zur Verfuegung hat, gilt als arm.



Wenn du sie nicht kennst, solltest du dich einfach mal ein bißchen mit statistischen Grundbegriffen auseinandersetzen. Das beugt Peinlichkeiten vor.
Ich wiederhole: Ein Median ist kein Durchschnitt.
Und die 60% beziehen sich auf den Median des Pro-Kopf-Einkommens.


----------



## JePe (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich in so einem Moment auf die Reseren aus vorrangegangenen Jahren zurückgreifen und in der nächsten Generation was vernünftiges bringen.
> Man kann aber auch alles verramschen und sich auf das Kerngeschäft konzentrieren, wenn "+" nicht reicht, sondern die Rendite so hoch wie möglich sein muss.



Oder akzeptieren, dass man technologisch schon zu weit abgeschlagen ist, zu viele Wettbewerber hat und die Fertigung aktuell und besonders perspektivisch unlukrativ ist. Das klingt zwar nicht so schoen polemisch, trifft es dafuer aber besser. Man schlachtet die Kuh naemlich nicht, wenn sie noch Milch gibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon ausgehend, dass du mir nicht ausweichst, sondern deine alte Argumentation weiter verfolgst: D.h. also die deutsche Wirtschaft leidet nicht unter hohen Löhnen bzw. unter deutschen Kunden, die die damit einhergehenden Preise nicht zahlen wollen, sondern unter eigenen Dummheit?



Davon ausgehend, dass Du ueber Differenzierungsvermoegen verfuegst und davon Gebrauch zu machen bereit bist - es gibt nicht "die" Krise und auch nicht "die" Ursache. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Problemen -zu denen Wettbewerb, unterschiedlichste Kosten, Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalitaet, unkritisches Konsumverhalten etc., aber selbstverstaendlich auch unternehmerische Fehleinschaetzungen gehoeren-, die dann noch durch externe Faktoren wie die sog. Finanzkrise verstaerkt werden und schliesslich in einer Situation muenden, die als Krise bezeichnet wird. Im Falle von SIEMENS war das Problem ueberwiegend und im Falle von OPEL mindestens in Teilen hausgemacht - die "Krise" war nur wohlfeiler Vorwand, sich mit Wuenschen an die Politik zu wenden, fuer die man in "normalen" Zeiten mit einem nassen Handtuch aus dem Ministerium gejagt worden waere.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da sie einen Teil aber für importierte Produkte ausgeben, wird das Geld nicht zu 100% beim Staat landen - egal, wie oft es im System rezirkuliert.



Natuerlich landet nicht alles beim Staat. Das ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache - sonst koennte man es ja beim Ist-Zustand belassen. Ein Teil landet aber beim Staat (KMU´s, die nicht Insolvenz anmelden, zahlen naemlich Gewerbesteuer) oder muss von diesem nicht ausgeschuettet werden (weil weniger Insolvenzen auch weniger Arbeitslose bedeutet). Ein bleibt bei denen, die es erarbeitet haben - woran ich nichts auszusetzen habe. Und ein Teil wuerde auch sicher in einem korrigierten Konsumverhalten aufgehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abwarten. Lange versuchen sie das noch nicht, ihr neues Sozialkonzept scheint den Rechtsextremismus zu fördern und die Staatsverschuldung sinkt afaik auch nicht.
> Wie es mit Umwelt, Ressourcen,... aussieht, weiß ich gerade nicht - aber i.d.R. wird da gerne n bissl Konjunktur auf Kosten der Zukunft gemacht.



Sie "versuchen" es seit ungefaehr zwanzig Jahren und machen keine Anstalten, davon abzuruecken. Wirklich unzufrieden koennen sie damit auch nicht sein, sonst wuerde dies von den politischen Kraeften aufgefangen werden. Die Staatsverschuldung muss nicht sinken, weil sie bereits unterdurchschnittlich ist (man gehoerte 2008 zu den Top 3 der mit Deutschland vergleichbaren Staaten: Klick!); der Rechtsextremismus erstarkt nicht wegen des insuffizienten Sozialsystems, sondern wegen des Scheiterns des Liberalismus im Umgang mit eingewanderten Kulturkreisen.

Ich nehme aber gerne zur Kenntnis, dass nur weil etwas zu funktionieren scheint, es nicht zwingend nachahmenswert ist. Dein Einverstaendnis voraussetzend werde ich dieses Argument anfuehren, wenn das naechste Mal nach Mindestloehnen geschrien und auf deren Unschaedlichkeit fuer andere Volkswirtschaften verwiesen wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du sie nicht kennst, solltest du dich einfach mal ein bißchen mit statistischen Grundbegriffen auseinandersetzen. Das beugt Peinlichkeiten vor.
> Ich wiederhole: Ein Median ist kein Durchschnitt.
> Und die 60% beziehen sich auf den Median des Pro-Kopf-Einkommens.



Genau das steht ein paar Zeilen weiter oben?! Plus ein paar andere Denkanstoesse, denen Du vorsorglich ausgewichen bist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Davon ausgehend, dass Du ueber Differenzierungsvermoegen verfuegst und davon Gebrauch zu machen bereit bist - es gibt nicht "die" Krise und auch nicht "die" Ursache. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Problemen -zu denen Wettbewerb, unterschiedlichste Kosten, Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalitaet, unkritisches Konsumverhalten etc., aber selbstverstaendlich auch unternehmerische Fehleinschaetzungen gehoeren-, die dann noch durch externe Faktoren wie die sog. Finanzkrise verstaerkt werden und schliesslich in einer Situation muenden, die als Krise bezeichnet wird. Im Falle von SIEMENS war das Problem ueberwiegend und im Falle von OPEL mindestens in Teilen hausgemacht - die "Krise" war nur wohlfeiler Vorwand, sich mit Wuenschen an die Politik zu wenden, fuer die man in "normalen" Zeiten mit einem nassen Handtuch aus dem Ministerium gejagt worden waere.


 
Du kannst doch aber nicht anderer Meinung sein, dass gerade die Finanzkrise, die in den USA begann und auch hier genügend Banken getroffen haben, dass die Ursachen nicht bei den Bankern und deren Renditeerfartungen zu suchen sind.
Ich kann doch einem einfacher amerikanischen Arbeiter keine Hausfinanzierung andrehen, von der ich weiß, dass er sich die nicht leisten kann.
Das ganze beruht doch nur darauf, dass alle dachten, der Wert des Hauses steige ins unermessliche, aber genau wie bei Aktienwerten weiß man doch, dass das alles nur Luft ist.
Besonders schlimm ist ja auch, dass kleine Banker bei den Landesbanken meinten, durch solche Geschäfte mit Paketen, von denen sie nicht mal wussten, was drinne ist, sehr gute Gewinne einfahren zu können und natürlich sich selbst mit erhöhter Pravisionszahlung/Bonuszahlen belohnen.

Viele Mittelständer müssen doch heutzutage im Voraus entwickeln und produzieren. Da müssen Werkzeuge für die Automobilindustrie entwickelt und gebaut werden, ohne dass man dafür Geld bekommt, erst wenn man die fertigen Teile liefert, verdient man, aber bis dahin hat man schon einiges an Geld investieren müssen und weil die Firmen heute kaum noch Deckung haben und alles auf Pump finanzieren (wie Banken übrigens auch) hoffen sie halt auf Kredite.
Doch wenn die Banken plötzlich keinen mehr geben, obwohl man Aufträge hat und man nur das Geld braucht, damit gebaut und produziert werden kann, dann liegt das doch sehr an den Banken und nicht an den Automobilzulieferern oder dem Handwerker um die Ecke.

Mit der Bereitschaft der Banken Kredite zu geben, steht und fällt die Wirtschaftskraft. Doch wenn man sieht, dass die Banker schon wieder an ihre Rendite denken und offensichtlich nichts aus den Fehlern gelernt haben, dann stellt sich doch schon die Frage, ob man das Wirtschaftssystem der Banken nicht besser überwachen müsste und ein freier Geldmarkt, wie die FDP ihn fordert, so nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## Bucklew (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit der Bereitschaft der Banken Kredite zu geben, steht und fällt die Wirtschaftskraft. Doch wenn man sieht, dass die Banker schon wieder an ihre Rendite denken und offensichtlich nichts aus den Fehlern gelernt haben, dann stellt sich doch schon die Frage, ob man das Wirtschaftssystem der Banken nicht besser überwachen müsste und ein freier Geldmarkt, wie die FDP ihn fordert, so nicht funktionieren kann.


Natürlich haben sie nichts daraus gelernt, sie haben ja auhc nichts dafür bezahlt. Und eine Ackermann kann nur deswegen so toll lachen, weil er kurze Zeit vorher seine heißen Papiere an anderen Banken verkauft hat (hatte was von Insidergeschäft). Ich bin durchaus dafür das ganze Bankengewerbe solange an den Karren zu binden (Abtretung jedes cent Gewinn), bis sie ihre Schulden an der gesellschaft abgezahlt haben. Muss der kleine Arbeiter auch, wenn er Steuerschulden hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Der größte Schwachsinn ist ja der Kram mit den "Bad Banks". Da schleudern die Banken ihren Abfall rein (und wer entscheidet, was "Abfall" ist? Das machen doch die Banker selbst ) und der Steuerzahler darf ausbügeln.

Ähm, die Citi Bank hat im letzten Quartal wieder Gewinn gemacht (nachdem die US Regierung 50 Millarden reingeschossen hat) und prompt wurden wieder Boni versprochen.
Ich dachte, Bonis zahlt man für das abgeschlossene Quartal und da sah es ja nicht wirklich gut aus.
Ach, zum Jahresende strebt man wieder 20% Rendite an. 

Solange sich New York und London aber gegen eine internationale Bankenaudsicht wehren, solange wird es auch keine geben.


----------



## JePe (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann doch einem einfacher amerikanischen Arbeiter keine Hausfinanzierung andrehen, von der ich weiß, dass er sich die nicht leisten kann.



vs.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit der Bereitschaft der Banken Kredite zu geben, steht und fällt die Wirtschaftskraft.



Was soll´s denn nun sein? Eine moeglichst freizuegige Kreditvergabe, die in eine Blase gemuendet hat oder eine betont restriktive, die die Konjunktur lahmen laesst?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (...)ein freier Geldmarkt, wie die FDP ihn fordert(...)



Tut sie nicht. Egal, wie beharrlich Du das Gegenteil behauptest.

Im Uebrigen ist das eine Phantomdiskussion, die hier gefuehrt wird. "Basel 2" war eine US-amerikanische Initiative, mit der verbindliche Kriterien fuer die Kreditvergabe etabliert werden sollten. Fast alle Nationen haben "Basel 2" umgesetzt - die USA nicht. Insoweit existiert das Regelwerk, das hier gefordert wird, eigentlich bereits und wird auch angewendet. Und ehe man sich ueber Leerverkaeufe, Derivate & Co. in Rage schreibt, sollte man wenigstens ein paar Augenblicke darauf verwendet haben herauszufinden, was das eigentlich ist.

Und damit duerften die Standpunkte geklaert sein (ausser dem des Threadstartesr - der hat ausser "das weiss man einfach" noch nichts wirklich Greifbares anfuehren koennen / wollen) und bin ich aus dieser Spirale raus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Was soll´s denn nun sein? Eine moeglichst freizuegige Kreditvergabe, die in eine Blase gemuendet hat oder eine betont restriktive, die die Konjunktur lahmen laesst?


 
Ein bessere Kontrolle.
Bankmitarbeiter verkaufen in der Regel das, woran sie am meisten verdienen, nicht aber das, was für den Kunden am besten ist.


----------



## Bucklew (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein bessere Kontrolle.
> Bankmitarbeiter verkaufen in der Regel das, woran sie am meisten verdienen, nicht aber das, was für den Kunden am besten ist.


Nicht nur bessere Kontrolle, vorallem bessere Widerspruchsmöglichkeiten. Ist die vom Bankverkäufer als so tolle und sichere Anlage dann doch nicht so sicher (siehe isländisches Tagesgeld), muss eben die Bank für den Schaden gerade stehen. Wie schnell dann wohl die ganzen Renditeversprechen endlich mal realistisch werden?

Ich mein, jeden scheiss Handwerker kann man verklagen bis zum umfallen, wenn der Wasserhahn von ihm nach zwei Jahren anfängt zu Tropfen. Und bei ner Bank hat man absolut keinen Verbraucherschutz, das kann einfach nicht sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Dafür ist die Finanzlobby wohl zu stark, als dass sie das zulassen wird. 
Genügend Tests von Fernsehsendern haben ja schon gezeigt, wie sorgloas die Bankberater mit möglichen Risiken umgehen und wie die runtergeredet werden.
Es wird immer nur das Positive ins rechte Licht gerückt, alles ander unter den Tisch gekehrt.
Hab ich bei meiner Ex-Bank auch gemerkt (deswegen Ex-Bank ). DA wollten wir die Berater da ausländische Staatsanleiehen andrehen, angeblich 6-10% Gewinn (wie geht das denn? Dann müssten die Papiere ja 30% raushauen, sonst reicht es den Banken ja nicht) garantiert.
Hab denen jedenfalls die Meinung geblasen und bin zu Bank meiner Frau gegangen (seit dem haben wir ein gemeinsames Konto ).
Aber was sollte ich machen, die dortige Banbberaterin hatte eben zwei Argumente mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Bucklew (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber was sollte ich machen, die dortige Banbberaterin hatte eben zwei Argumente mehr zu bieten.


Und wegen denen weißt du auch deine jetzige Rendite nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und wegen denen weißt du auch deine jetzige Rendite nicht?


 
Meine Frau kriegt alles und ich trage die Kosten.


----------



## Bucklew (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Frau kriegt alles und ich trage die Kosten.


Deine Frau ist also ne persönliche kleine HRE


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Deine Frau ist also ne persönliche kleine HRE


 
Mit dem Unterschied, dass sie immer noch Boni bekommt, in Form von Prada oder Manolo Blahnik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Oder akzeptieren, dass man technologisch schon zu weit abgeschlagen ist, ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Problemen -zu denen Wettbewerb, unterschiedlichste Kosten, Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalitaet, unkritisches Konsumverhalten etc., aber selbstverstaendlich auch unternehmerische Fehleinschaetzungen gehoeren-, die dann noch durch externe Faktoren wie die sog. Finanzkrise verstaerkt werden und schliesslich in einer Situation muenden, die als Krise bezeichnet wird. Im Falle von SIEMENS war das Problem ueberwiegend und im Falle von OPEL mindestens in Teilen hausgemacht - die "Krise" war nur wohlfeiler Vorwand, sich mit Wuenschen an die Politik zu wenden, fuer die man in "normalen" Zeiten mit einem nassen Handtuch aus dem Ministerium gejagt worden waere.



Ich fasse zusammen:
- Nichts genaues weiß man nicht, der Einzelfall entscheidet
- In keinem der hier thematisierten Einzelfälle spielen der .deutsche Verbraucher, der deutsche Staat oder das wirtschaftliche Umfeld eine entscheidende Rolle

Also wieso bitte schön zeigst du im hiesigen Kontext mit dem Finger auf die?
Willst du gezielt die Diskussion mit Offtopic-Einwürfen ins Nirvana leiten oder einfach nur nerven?




> Natuerlich landet nicht alles beim Staat.



Danke, dass du mir zu meinen obigen Ausführungen zustimmst, demnach die Bilanz für den Staat unterm Strich negativ ist (und somit durch z.B. Kürzungen ausgeglichen werden muss).
Wiederum die Frage: Und wieso müssen da erst mehrere. letztlich nicht haltbare. Wiedersprüche kommen, ehe man wieder am Anfang der "Diskussion" steht?



> Ich nehme aber gerne zur Kenntnis, dass nur weil etwas zu funktionieren scheint, es nicht zwingend nachahmenswert ist. Dein Einverstaendnis voraussetzend werde ich dieses Argument anfuehren, wenn das naechste Mal nach Mindestloehnen geschrien und auf deren Unschaedlichkeit fuer andere Volkswirtschaften verwiesen wird.



Mir gegenüber kannst du das gerne anführen. Ich bin immer für eine theoretische Überlegung zu haben, die von den (ggf. anderen) Ausgangsvorraussetzungen ausgeht und bis hin zu den abschließenden Folgen geht.




> Genau das steht ein paar Zeilen weiter oben?! Plus ein paar andere Denkanstoesse, denen Du vorsorglich ausgewichen bist.



Äh...
Ja.


JePe schrieb:


> Der Einkommensmedian in der EU wird aus dem durchschnittlichen Pro-Kopf-Einkommen abgeleitet





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole: Ein Median ist kein Durchschnitt.



Das ist tatsächlich sowas von gleich. Quasi identisch. Genauso schwierig zu unterscheiden, wie z.B. die Wahlprogramme von FDP und KPD.



Entschuldige bitte, dass ich bei derartigen grundlegenden Kommunikations- und Diskussionsproblemen nicht weiter auf unbegründete und unbegründbare Behauptungen sogenannte "Denkanstöße", die zudem nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben, eingehe.


----------



## JePe (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wieso bitte schön zeigst du im hiesigen Kontext mit dem Finger auf die?
> Willst du gezielt die Diskussion mit Offtopic-Einwürfen ins Nirvana leiten oder einfach nur nerven?



Weil ich keine in Deutschland begonnene systemische "Krise" erkenne. Ich sehe Auswirkungen auf Deutschland von Fehlern, die ausserhalb Deutschlands gemacht wurden und einheimische Probleme verstaerken. Deshalb bringt auch das reflexartige Geschrei nach dem starken Staat nichts (allenfalls wuerde ein internationales Gremium Sinn machen) und ist die Anti-schwarz/gelb-Propaganda bestenfalls sinnlos und schlimmstenfalls ein gezieltes Schueren von Pogromstimmung durch radikale linke Kraefte. Und wenn Dein Gegenentwurf der alles richtig machende Manager ist, der fuer halb so viel Geld doppelt so gut arbeitet (Stichwort Begrenzung von Managergehaeltern - die polemischste Gruetze ever), glaubst Du vermutlich auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann. Manager sind Menschen, Menschen sind egoistisch und Menschen machen Fehler. Ich lade jeden dazu ein den ersten Stein zu werfen der sich ganz, ganz sicher ist, dass seine Exkremente nach Himbeermarmelade schmecken.

P. S. Das "nerven" ueberlasse ich gerne klugscheissenden Moderatoren, die ein ums andere Mal Nachkommastellenanalyse bei Begriffen betreiben (spaeter mehr dazu). Und ins Off Topic abdriften kann dieser Thread nicht, weil er im selbigen eroeffnet wurde - mit einem Dutzend polemischer Suggestivfragen naemlich, die sogleich von noch polemischeren Behauptungen eifrig bejaht wurden, ohne das bis heute ein einziges sachliches Argument angefuehrt wurde. Die schon angesprochenen klugscheissenden Moderatoren ausdruecklich eingeschlossen. Seltsam, dass Du da ungleich toleranter bist?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mir zu meinen obigen Ausführungen zustimmst, demnach die Bilanz für den Staat unterm Strich negativ ist (und somit durch z.B. Kürzungen ausgeglichen werden muss).



Nein, perspektivisch ist die Bilanz nicht negativ fuer den Staat, mindestens aber weniger negativ als sie es heute schon ist. Siehe Niederlande. Aber die irren sich ja bekanntlich und werden das irgendwann auch noch erkennen. Zur Not wirst Du eben Moderator der Niederlande und sagst es denen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich sowas von gleich. Quasi identisch. Genauso schwierig zu unterscheiden, wie z.B. die Wahlprogramme von FDP und KPD.



Fuer die Klugscheisser im Thread:

EIN MEDIAN IST KEIN DURCHSCHNITT. IM FALLE DES EINKOMMENSMEDIANS WIRD ER ABER AUS DEM MIKROZENSUS DES STATISTISCHEN BUNDESAMTES UND DAMIT SEIT 2005 ERHEBUNGSBEDINGT AUS DEM DURCHSCHNITTLICHEN PRO-KOPF-EINKOMMEN *HERGELEITET*.

Das hatte ich (verkuerzt) geschrieben.

Was ich ausserdem gesagt hatte, war: Steigen die oberen Einkommen und steigt so der Median, kann das bedeuten, dass Personen mit stagnierendem Einkommen trotz objektiv gestiegener Kaufkraft (und die Lebenshaltungskosten haben sich teilweise sogar zurueckentwickelt) ploetzlich als armutsgefaehrdet oder arm gelten, obwohl es ihnen eigentlich besser geht als noch ein Jahr zuvor - ist eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder? Ein Median ist dabei zwar weniger anfaellig fuer "Ausreisser" nach oben (und unten) als ein reiner Durchschnitt, mehr aber auch nicht.

Mit Dingen wie etwa, dass sich die Einkommensarmut auch aus Faktoren wie Einkommensentstehung- und verwendung (z. B. im Falle ueberschuldeter Personen, die zwar ein Einkommen ueber der 60 / 40-Prozent-Schwelle (armutsgefaehrdet / arm) erzielen, aber wegen Pfaendungen nicht darueber *verfuegen* koennen) und persoenlichen Lebensverhaeltnissen (so sind Singles staerker armutsgefaehrdet, weil die Abgaben- und Steuerlast ihnen einen geringeren Nettoteil des Bruttoeinkommens laesst) ergibt, werde ich Dein empfindsames Gemuet erst gar nicht belasten.

Ganz, ganz einfach ausgedrueckt: die Definition "armutsgefaehrdet" oder "arm" sagt allenfalls sehr eingeschraenkt etwas ueber die tatsaechlichen Lebensumstaende aus.

Aber alles das ist auch gar nicht wichtig, gilt es doch, eitel auf Definitionen herumzureiten. Und so einer will mir dann vorhalten, ich wuerde eine "Diskussion" ueber Handtaschen von PRADA ins Off Topic abdraengen:


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Weil ich keine in Deutschland begonnene systemische "Krise" erkenne. Ich sehe Auswirkungen auf Deutschland von Fehlern, die ausserhalb Deutschlands gemacht wurden und einheimische Probleme verstaerken.


 
Sehe ich nicht so.
Was haben denn einheimische Banken gemacht?
Sie haben, wie viele andere auch, diverse Pakete gekauft, in denen sich irgendwelche Kredite befanden, die sich im Nachinein als wertlos erwiesen.
Hätten vernünftige Banker das nicht sehen müssen?
Hätte ein "starker Staat" das unterbinden können?
Wo war der Aufsichtsrat der Bank?



JePe schrieb:


> Und wenn Dein Gegenentwurf der alles richtig machende Manager ist, der fuer halb so viel Geld doppelt so gut arbeitet (Stichwort Begrenzung von Managergehaeltern - die polemischste Gruetze ever), glaubst Du vermutlich auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann. Manager sind Menschen, Menschen sind egoistisch und Menschen machen Fehler. Ich lade jeden dazu ein den ersten Stein zu werfen der sich ganz, ganz sicher ist, dass seine Exkremente nach Himbeermarmelade schmecken.


 
Der korrekt arbeitende Manager muss ja nicht mit sinnfreien Bonis angelockt und belohnt werden. Ein Umdenken ist eben wichtig, gerade für Manager, Hedge Fonds und Aktionäre, die nur noch in Quartalsbilanzen denken.
Solange aber gerade Bankmanager noch für Fehler mit Boni belohnt werden und sie wissen, dass eventuelle Fehler eh vom Staat aufgefangen werden (eine Bank ist ja wichtig fürs System), dann wird sich kein anderes Denken einnisten können.
Manager müssen endlich mal für ihre Taten auch haftbar gemacht werden können, bisher müssen das immer nur die Arbeitet ausbaden, indem sie entweder weniger Lohn bekommen, odere entlassen werden.

Solange aber Manager einer Firma in den Aufsichtsräten anderer Firmen sitzen und sie sich so höhere Boni und Gehälter zuschieben, wird sich nichts ändern.



JePe schrieb:


> Ganz, ganz einfach ausgedrueckt: die Definition "armutsgefaehrdet" oder "arm" sagt allenfalls sehr eingeschraenkt etwas ueber die tatsaechlichen Lebensumstaende aus.


 
Also gibt es für dich keine Armut im dem Sinne, wie du sie definierst?

Schon mal in Brasilien gewesen?
Schau dir da mal den Unterschied zwischen Reichtum und Armut an.
Das passiert, wenn man den Kapitalismus ungezügelt laufen lässt und solche Dinge möchte ich in Deutschland nicht erleben, aber wir nähern uns dem immer weiter an.


----------



## Bucklew (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Deshalb bringt auch das reflexartige Geschrei nach dem starken Staat nichts


Ist das nicht eine aktuelle FDP-Forderung? Starker Staat und so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich habe das mal aus dem Parteiprogramm der FDP herausgenommen.



> Die FDP fordert mehr Verantwortung durch Haftung


 
Mal sehen, wie sie sich die Umsetzung vorstellen.

Lustiger Weise steht gleich daneben... 



> Für die Managerhaftung in deutschen Aktiengesellschaften gilt bereits heute ein im internationalen Vergleich sehr scharfes Haftungsrecht​


​


----------



## theLamer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Dass die FDP für Sozialabbau steht, das weiß und davor warnt sogar Horst Seehofer, somit solltest du das als FDP-Wähler eigentlich auch wissen


Hust HUst... der Horst Seehofer... das ist nochmal ne Geschichte für sich... Der muss sich ja iwie von der FDP absetzen in Bayern, sonst laufen die Leute doch zur FDP rüber (was sie im Übrigen getan haben - aus Gründen der Glaubwürdigkeit, vermute ich)


----------



## insekt (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Atompolitik: Union und FDP stellen Bedingungen für Weiterbetrieb | tagesschau.de

Herzlichen Glückwunsch neue Regierung für solch zukunftsweisendes Handeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Das kennt man ja, die "Brückentechnologie" reicht dann noch die nächsten 100 Jahre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Bezüglich Studienbedingungen noch mal der Hinweis:
Macht bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.
_edit_:
Dann machs ich halt mal wieder...




insekt schrieb:


> Atompolitik: Union und FDP stellen Bedingungen für Weiterbetrieb | tagesschau.de
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch neue Regierung für solch zukunftsweisendes Handeln.



Das ist ja noch kein Handeln... 
Aber so als Abgesang der alten Regierung kommt jetzt nach und nach all das auf den Tisch, was man vielleicht bei der Wahl hätte berüchtigen sollen...
Aus NRW (Schwarz/Gelb) kam jetzt die Rückmeldung, man sehe kein Problem mit der Sicherheit von Emsland, wie vom Bundesministerium festgestellt (und der Grund dafür, dass z.B. Biblis seit Monaten außer Betrieb ist). Man ist wohl der Meinung, alle Problemen mit dem Reaktor beseitigen zu können, bevor die Kühlung deswegen zusammenbricht und der Kern schmilzt...
Sicherlich wird der neue Umweltminister sich dieses Problems annehmen und seinen Parteikollegen im Land eine Weisung schicken 

Unterdessen weist der Chef vom Bundesumweltamt darauf hin, dass die CO2-Bilanz einer verlängerten Atompolitik unterm Strich negativ sein dürfte, weil das Geld, dann nunmal bei den erneuerbaren fehlt. (z.B. wegen der teuren Lagerung. Man gucke sich an, womit sich das Bundesamt für Strahlenschutz dieser Tage scheinbar ausschließlich beschäftigt: Asse. Asse. Asse und ein bißchen Asse. Und das ist bekanntermaßen das beste "End"lager, dass wir kennen)

Aber zum Glück hat die neue Regierung da ja gute Berater:
Den Chef von RWE als persönlichen Kontakt.
Dem Chef von EON widmet Merkel auch gern ihre Zeit.
Den Chef von Vattenfall als Klimaberater der Kanzlerin.

Unterdessen kommt selbst die Weltbank zu dem Schluss, dass wir mehr Klimaschutz brauchen (bzw. die Alternativen noch teurer sind) - wärend sich die Politiker in Bangkok nichtmal auf grundgelegende Zielwerte einigen können, geschweige denn dass irgendwelche hoffnungsvollen Andeutungen für Kopenhagen gemacht werden.

Randnotiz: Die EU will im nächsten Jahr mehr in die Atom- denn in die Windenergie stecken. Und für den Aus- bzw. Aufbau einer Netzinfrastruktur, die für eine dezentrale Energieversorgung, d.h. für die Nutzung alternativer Energien, zwingen benötigt werden, ist sogar nur ein Bruchteil vorgesehen.


----------



## Poulton (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Achso, die übliche Klimahysterie und -lüge... 



> *Junge Freiheit - Deutsch soll ins Grundgesetz*
> BERLIN. Deutsch soll als Sprache ins Grundgesetz aufgenommen werden. Darauf einigten sich die Kulturbeauftragten von CDU und FDP während der Koalitionsverhandlungen einstimmig. Neben dem Satz: „Die Sprache der Bundesrepublik ist deutsch“ soll darüber hinaus die deutsche Kultur als Staatsziel festgeschrieben werden. Ein endgültiger Beschluß der großen Koalitionsrunde wird allerdings erst in einer künftigen Sitzung gefaßt.
> ...


Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Fehlen nur noch härtere Einbürgerungsverfahren, schnellere Ausweisung und unter gewissen Umständen auch Ausbürgerung von schon eingebürgerten Ausländern bzw. deren Kindern.


----------



## Bucklew (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Achso, die übliche Klimahysterie und -lüge...
> 
> Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Fehlen nur noch härtere Einbürgerungsverfahren, schnellere Ausweisung und unter gewissen Umständen auch Ausbürgerung von schon eingebürgerten Ausländern bzw. deren Kindern.





> Die *Junge Freiheit* ist eine deutsche Wochenzeitung für Politik und Kultur. Sie versteht sich als unabhängiges, konservatives Medium. *Einige Politikwissenschaftler ordnen sie als Sprachrohr der „Neuen Rechten“ mit einer „Scharnier-“ oder „Brückenkopf“-Funktion zwischen demokratischem Konservatismus und Rechtsextremismus ein.*


Bis 2005 sogar von einigen Verfassungschutzorganen beobachtet. Das ist ja ne astreine Quelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Na ja, so weit links wie Merkel zu schwarz/rot Zeiten war auch noch nie ein CDU Kanzler. 
Und die Politik, die schwarz/gelb noch 2005 machen wollten, können sie heute nicht mehr machen, aber wenn ich jetzt schon wieder höre, dass einige Unionspolitiker einen Ausstieg aus dem Atomausstieg fordern, dann sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich hab mal eine Privatdiskussion entfernt.
Sobald ihr zu einem Schluss gekommen ist, wer wann wo wie Nazi ist und als solcher bezeichnet werden soll, könnt ihr das Ergebniss ja mitteilen.
Aber eigentlich gehts hier um CDU und FDP und die sind, trotz einiger Anzeichen, definitiv nicht wirklich rechts, geschweige denn radikal.





17&4 schrieb:


> Achso, die übliche Klimahysterie und -lüge...



Wenn du was kompetentes dazu zu sagen hast, dann wirst du in diesem Unterforum jede Menge passende Threads finden.
Wenn du rumpöbeln willst, solltest du alternativ nach anderen Foren suchen, denn dieses steht dafür nicht zur Verfügung.



> Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Fehlen nur noch härtere Einbürgerungsverfahren, schnellere Ausweisung und unter gewissen Umständen auch Ausbürgerung von schon eingebürgerten Ausländern bzw. deren Kindern.



Wir haben ziemlich harte Einbürgerungsverfahren und die Möglichkeit zum Entzug der Staatsbürgerschaft wurde afaik seit 1945 abgeschafft. Rechtslose Menschen unterster Klasse sind mit einem Rechtsstaat nunmal nicht vereinbar.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Bis 2005 sogar von einigen Verfassungschutzorganen beobachtet. Das ist ja ne astreine Quelle



Die Quelle ist afaik auch Miterfinder des Ausdrucks "Bomben-Holocaust"...
Aber das ändert leider nichts an der Tatsache, dass Schwarz/Gelb offensichtlich nichts dringenderes zu tun hat, als nochmal festzuhalten, dass die Sprache von Deutschland doch tatäschlich nicht Aramäisch ist 
So langsam finde ich diese Wahl sehr irritierend: Vor der Wahl hat die eine Hälfte gar nichts zu sagen, die andere tut regional Hände schütteln. Nach der Wahl fangen die einen mit Rechtspopulismus an und die anderen ziehen ein Gutachten mit katastrophaler Aussage nach der anderen aus dem Hut.

Irgendwie hat wer nicht kapiert, was Wahlkampf ist oder den Wahltag verpennt.


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du rumpöbeln willst,


Das brauche ich ja nicht. Denn diesen ehrenwerten Posten hat sich ja schon die links-grüne Gegenseite gesichert. JePe hatte es in einem Kommentar weiter hinten schonmal auf den Punkt gebracht.



> Wir haben ziemlich harte Einbürgerungsverfahren


Das Argument disqualifiziert sich ja von selbst in Hinblick auf die Sache mit der doppelten Staatsbürgerschaft und das Kinder von Ausländern die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft bekommen (können, wenn sie wollen), wenn die Eltern von denen 8 Jahre rechtmäßig in Deutschland gelebt haben.



> Die Quelle ist afaik auch Miterfinder des Ausdrucks "Bomben-Holocaust"...


Nein.



> Aber das ändert leider nichts an der Tatsache, dass Schwarz/Gelb offensichtlich nichts dringenderes zu tun hat, als nochmal festzuhalten, dass die Sprache von Deutschland doch tatäschlich nicht Aramäisch ist


Die Sprache und die Kultur einer Nation bedürfen den besonderen Schutz und Förderung durch selbige. Das ist bisweilen nicht geschehen(sondern wurde durch Multikulti und Co. sogar hintertrieben) und es wird hoffentlich langsam damit jetzt nachgeholt.
Leute die hier einwandern  und sich dieser Sprache und Kultur nicht annehmen wollen und sogar noch ein Ei auf diese legen, sollten kein Recht haben hier irgendeine Form der Staatsbürgerschaft oder Aufenthalts- oder Arbeitsgenehmigung zu bekommen, sondern so schnell wie möglich des Landes verwiesen werden.



> Nach der Wahl fangen die einen mit Rechtspopulismus an


Was jetzt wieder Rechtspopulismus sein soll, hätte ich doch gerne mal genauer aufgezeigt.

Aber da man eben ja schonmal auf das Thema Energiepolitik gekommen ist und es hier auch um die Koalitionsverhandlungen geht:


> *Welt - So schmutzig kämpfen deutsche Solarfirmen um ihre Pfründe*
> Der deutsche Verbraucher zahlt in den nächsten zwei Jahrzehnten rund 35 Milliarden Euro allein für die bislang montierten Solarmodule. Union und FDP wollen die Subventionen für Sonnenstrom kürzen. Doch in der neuen Regierung gewinnt die Branchenlobby schnell an Einfluss.
> ...


€:


> *Welt - Schwarz-Gelb will Zwangsheirat unter Strafe stellen*
> Union und FDP wollen nach Informationen von WELT ONLINE ein Gesetz einführen, das den Zwang zur Heirat unter Strafe stellt. Wer jemanden mit Gewalt oder Drohungen dazu nötigt, eine Ehe einzugehen, müsste dann mit einer Haftstrafe zwischen sechs Monaten und zehn Jahren rechnen.
> ...


----------



## Bucklew (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Die Sprache und die Kultur einer Nation bedürfen den besonderen Schutz und Förderung durch selbige. Das ist bisweilen nicht geschehen(sondern wurde durch Multikulti und Co. sogar hintertrieben) und es wird hoffentlich langsam damit jetzt nachgeholt.


Wenn das so wichtig ist, warum fängst du dann nicht bei dir selbst an? Sowohl dein Profil als auch deine Signatur strotzen nur so von Sprache und Kultur aus dem Ausland. Warum einen US-Schauspieler als Avatar? Warum englische Begriffe in der Signatur?

Deutsch ist grundsätzlich die Amtssprache in Deutschland und es gibt nun weiß Gott größere Probleme in Deutschland, als eine Eintragung eben dieses Grundsatzes in das Grundgesetz. Das ganze ist wohl mehr ein symbolischer Akt, als das es effektiv etwas ändert. Da sollte man lieber den Datenschutz o.Ä. in das Grundgesetz aufnehmen, das könnte wirklich etwas bewirken, weil viele Gesetze eben diesen Datenschutz aufweichen.

PS: Aber ne bessere Verlinkung als die BILD für Pseudeointellektuelle (aka WELT), hast du grad nicht gefunden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Das Argument disqualifiziert sich ja von selbst in Hinblick auf die Sache mit der doppelten Staatsbürgerschaft und das Kinder von Ausländern die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft bekommen (können, wenn sie wollen), wenn die Eltern von denen 8 Jahre rechtmäßig in Deutschland gelebt haben.



Es gibt Staaten, in denen reicht es, in einem Flugzeug der staatlichen Luftfahrtgesellschaft gebohren zu sein, um die Staatsbürgerschaft zu bekommen.
Wieviele Staaten kennst du, bei denen es wesentlich schwerer für ein Kind ist, in seinem Geburtsland auch beheimatet zu sein?




> Die Sprache und die Kultur einer Nation bedürfen den besonderen Schutz und Förderung durch selbige.



Tut sie das?




> Was jetzt wieder Rechtspopulismus sein soll, hätte ich doch gerne mal genauer aufgezeigt.



Aktionen, deren praktischer Nutzen sehr fraglich ist -> "populismus"
Populismus, der vom rechten Spektrum begrüßt wird (z.B. Zeitschriften, die den Begriff vielleicht nicht erfunden, zumindest aber für die Titelseite genutzt haben), bei links orientierten Menschen dagegen irrtiertes Kopfschütteln auslöst -> "Recht"populismus"




> Aber da man eben ja schonmal auf das Thema Energiepolitik gekommen ist und es hier auch um die Koalitionsverhandlungen geht:
> €:



Ich wiederhole nochmal: Thema dieses Threads ist Schwarz/Gelb und Schwarz/Gelbe Politik.
Posts, die davon abweichen, werden ggf. als Spam behandelt. Das gilt insbesondere bei Verdacht auf Vorsatz oder offensichtlichem Verstoß gegen moderative Weisungen.
(@Bucklew: Das gilt auch für ausgedehnte Dikussionen rein über deutschtümelei)


----------



## Bucklew (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal: Thema dieses Threads ist Schwarz/Gelb und Schwarz/Gelbe Politik.
> Posts, die davon abweichen, werden ggf. als Spam behandelt. Das gilt insbesondere bei Verdacht auf Vorsatz oder offensichtlichem Verstoß gegen moderative Weisungen.
> (@Bucklew: Das gilt auch für ausgedehnte Dikussionen rein über deutschtümelei)


Schade, hab noch nen paar schöne Links über die super PI-Seite 

Aber klar, hier gehts um Schwarz/Gelbe Politik und offensichtlich werden die nächsten 4 Jahre eher schwarz und die gelben Punkte muss man lange suchen:

Koalitionsverhandlungen: Union weist Westerwelle in die Schranken - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

War mir allerdings vorher klar, dass die FDP sich nicht durchsetzen kann.


----------



## JePe (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Da ja On Topic gefordert wurde:

Besserstellung von Hartz IV-Empfaengern.
Verbot von Loehnen, die ein Drittel unter dem Branchendurchschnitt liegen.

Passt nicht so recht ins Welt- / Feindbild, ich weiss.


----------



## Bucklew (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Verbot von Loehnen, die ein Drittel unter dem Branchendurchschnitt liegen.


Hätte man auch ehrlich und offen zum Mindestlohn stehen können, ist ja nichts anderes, nur nen anderer name...


----------



## bingo88 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Hätte man auch ehrlich und offen zum Mindestlohn stehen können, ist ja nichts anderes, nur nen anderer name...


Hauptsache man nennt es nicht so, dann kan man das auch einführen 
Politker eben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Da ja On Topic gefordert wurde:
> 
> Besserstellung von Hartz IV-Empfaengern.
> Verbot von Loehnen, die ein Drittel unter dem Branchendurchschnitt liegen.
> ...



Jein.
Das erste passt nicht - vom Spiegel erwarte ich eine Schönfärberei der Überschriften in eine andere Richtung. 
Aber der Gesetzentwurf passt prima. Denn entlastet werden nicht HartzIV-Empfänger. Entlastet werden Leute, deren Lohn ausgereicht hat, umfangreiche Rücklagen anzulegen.
Wer nichts hat, hat auch in Zukunft nichts. Wer viel hat, darfs behalten. (Ich erinnere an die arme Frau Schickedanz )


Die zweite kann ich nicht so ganz einschätzen - da müsste mal ein Statistiker ran.
Vom Prinzip her klingt sie aber ein bißchen merkwürdig: Niedrigst-Lohnempfänger gibt es i.d.R. verdammt viele, gut bezahlte Kräfte vergleichsweise wenig. Das heißt ein relativ kleines Unternehmen muss schon verdammt weit nach untern rausfallen, ehe es bei zwei Dritteln des Durchschnitts landet. Wenn dagegen alle sehr wenig zahlen, sinkt der Durchschnitt nämlich einfach mit. (Man nehme das Beispiel Briefzusteller. Wenn die Post 10€/Stunde zahlt, können sich die versammelten Mitbewerber bequem auf 6€ einigen, da ihre eigenen Niedriglöhne den Durchschnitt in den 9€ Bereich runterziehen. Bei weniger zentralisierten Branchen wird es eine Zeitfrage: Kriegen alle Frisöre 4,80€ die Stunde, dann darf der Lohn bei allen auf 3,20€ gekürtz werden. Sobald sich das bundesweit im Schnitt durchgesetzt hat, sind auch 2,10€ erlaubt,...)



Aber die wirklich spannenden Themen bleiben ja nach wie vor unentschieden. z.B.
- wer das alles finanzieren soll. Renter, also Unions-Stammwähler wohl eher nicht, auch wenn die über 1/4 der Ausgaben ausmachen. (deutlicher mehr, als HartzIV und sämtliche anderen Sozialleistungen zusammen)
- welche AKWs ""sicher"" sind
- Klimaschutz. Denn zusätzliche Subventionen für energieintensive Betriebe, die dramatische Senkung der Steuern auf fossile Rohstoffe (again: wer zahlt den Einnahmeverlust?) bzw. die komplette Befreieung großer CO2-Produzenten von Energiesteuern () wird garantiert nicht dazu beitragen, die 25% Lücke zwischen den (zu) niedrigen, alten Zielen Merkels und der Realisierbarkeit bis 2020 zu schließen.


----------



## JePe (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber der Gesetzentwurf passt prima. Denn entlastet werden nicht HartzIV-Empfänger. Entlastet werden Leute, deren Lohn ausgereicht hat, umfangreiche Rücklagen anzulegen.


 
Das sog. Schonvermoegen soll von heute EURO 250,- auf 750,- verdreifacht werden - das entspricht einer Ruecklagenbildung iHv EURO 62,50 / Monat und bedarf keines Herrn Rockefellers und auch keiner Frau Schickedanz.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dagegen alle sehr wenig zahlen, sinkt der Durchschnitt nämlich einfach mit.


 
Das haengt davon ab, welche Zahlen als "branchenspezifischer Durchschnitt" herhalten muessen. Falls es sich hierbei um Tarifloehne handelt (und das ist zu erwarten) sehe ich diese Gefahr nicht und finde den Ansatz der Strafandrohung sittenwidrig geringer Einkommen ausgesprochen klug - weil so eine Untergrenze definiert wird, die flexibel ist und nicht nennenswert in die Lohnfindung durch die Tarifpartner eingreift.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Renter, also Unions-Stammwähler wohl eher nicht, auch wenn die über 1/4 der Ausgaben ausmachen. (deutlicher mehr, als HartzIV und sämtliche anderen Sozialleistungen zusammen)


 
Die Sozialleistungen werden 2009 voraussichtlich auf EURO 754 Milliarden anwachsen: Klick. Die in dem von Dir verlinkten Kommentar ausgewiesenen EURO 80 Milliarden Zuschuss an die Rentenversicherung sind dagegen fast schon die sprichwoertlichen Peanuts. Irgendwer hat mir mal gesagt, vorheriges Informieren wuerde Peinlichkeiten vorbeugen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Die Sprache und die Kultur einer Nation bedürfen den besonderen Schutz und Förderung durch selbige.


 
Aber wieso?
Dass Deutsch die Sprache ist, die in Deutschland gesprochen wird, sollte jedem klar sein.
Dass man Deutsch nicht verenglischen sollte auch.
Daher kotzt es mich auch jedes mal an, wenn einer sagt, dass es Sinn macht. 
Es macht keinen *Sinn*, geht nicht, entweder ist es sinnvoll oder sinnlos aber Sinn machen geht nicht.
Nur weils im Englischen so gesagt wird, und man es wortwörtlich übersetzt, muss es nicht richtig sein. 
Das gilt auch für die Jugendsprache hier.
Nichts gegen "Hype" oder "cool", aber man kann das auch anders ausdrücken und wenn für dich "Deutsch" wichtig ist, dann solltest du mal bei dir direkt anfangen.



17&4 schrieb:


> Leute die hier einwandern und sich dieser Sprache und Kultur nicht annehmen wollen und sogar noch ein Ei auf diese legen, sollten kein Recht haben hier irgendeine Form der Staatsbürgerschaft oder Aufenthalts- oder Arbeitsgenehmigung zu bekommen, sondern so schnell wie möglich des Landes verwiesen werden.


 
Welche eingebürgerten Leute kennst du denn, die sich nicht mit dem Grundgesetzt identifizieren?
Klar gibts welche, wie den Kalifen aus Köln oder diesen Typen, der seinen Sohn "Jihad" genannt hat und deswegen klagte.
Aber das sind ja echt Einzelfälle.
Bei uns in der Firma arbeitet ein gebürtiger Inder, der seit zwei Jahren einen Deutschen Pass hat und stolz auf sein neues Vaterland ist.
Diskriminiert wird er aber immer noch, weil seine Hautfarbe halt nicht "deutsch" genug ist.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt Staaten, in denen reicht es, in einem Flugzeug der staatlichen Luftfahrtgesellschaft gebohren zu sein, um die Staatsbürgerschaft zu bekommen.
> Wieviele Staaten kennst du, bei denen es wesentlich schwerer für ein Kind ist, in seinem Geburtsland auch beheimatet zu sein?


 
Oh, ja, die USA haben immer noch dieses tolle Gesetzt, dass jedes auf amerikanischem Boden geborenes Kind automatisch amerikanischer Staatsbürger ist.
Ist halt noch von der Kolonialzeit übrig geblieben. 
Und "amerikanischer Boden" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff.
Ist wie mit den Kubanern. Solange sie noch nicht die US Küste erreicht haben, werden sie abgedrängt und zurück gestoßen. Sind sie aber an der Küste, gelten sie als politische Flüchtlinge und haben Aufenthaltsrecht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal: Thema dieses Threads ist Schwarz/Gelb und Schwarz/Gelbe Politik.
> Posts, die davon abweichen, werden ggf. als Spam behandelt. Das gilt insbesondere bei Verdacht auf Vorsatz oder offensichtlichem Verstoß gegen moderative Weisungen.


 
Stimmt auch wieder. 
Nun, wie sieht es denn aus.
Das Gesundheitssystem ist noch nicht besprochen.
Die Haushaltslücken sind mal wieder größer als zuvor angenommen.
Das Stoppschild ist nicht vom Tisch und eine Steuerreform sehe ich auch noch nicht.
Onlinedurchsuchungen wird auch weiterhin geben.
Ähm... was wollte die FDP nochmal erreichen? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (@Bucklew: Das gilt auch für ausgedehnte Dikussionen rein über deutschtümelei)


 
Öhm... ich bin doch lieb.  



JePe schrieb:


> Da ja On Topic gefordert wurde:
> 
> Besserstellung von Hartz IV-Empfaengern.
> Verbot von Loehnen, die ein Drittel unter dem Branchendurchschnitt liegen.
> ...


 
Öhm... die Verbesserungen an Hartz 4 sind noch auf der CSU zurück zu führen, die dafür dem Gesundheitsfond zugestimmt hatten.
die FDP hat daher nur abgenickt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Das sog. Schonvermoegen soll von heute EURO 250,- auf 750,- verdreifacht werden - das entspricht einer Ruecklagenbildung iHv EURO 62,50 / Monat und bedarf keines Herrn Rockefellers und auch keiner Frau Schickedanz.



Es entspricht bei einem 50 jährigen seit-heute-nicht-mehr Arbeitnehmer einem Vermögen in Höhe von immerhin 37500€, 75000€ fürs Päärchen. Das ist sicherlich keine Summe, die der durchschnittliche verarmte HartzIVer jemals besessen hat.
In Problemen sind Leute, deren Kontostand seit Jahren nicht mehr vierstellig war. Nie.
(Hinweise dazu, auf was sich das Schonvermögen bezieht, sind nicht nötig)



> Das haengt davon ab, welche Zahlen als "branchenspezifischer Durchschnitt" herhalten muessen. Falls es sich hierbei um Tarifloehne handelt (und das ist zu erwarten) sehe ich diese Gefahr nicht und finde den Ansatz der Strafandrohung sittenwidrig geringer Einkommen ausgesprochen klug - weil so eine Untergrenze definiert wird, die flexibel ist und nicht nennenswert in die Lohnfindung durch die Tarifpartner eingreift.



Warten wir die gesetzliche Regelung ab.
Da die FDP Branchenweite Tarife i.d.R. ablehnt, erwarte ich einen Durchschnitt, der sich auf alle Löhne bezieht.



> Die Sozialleistungen werden 2009 voraussichtlich auf EURO 754 Milliarden anwachsen: Klick. Die in dem von Dir verlinkten Kommentar ausgewiesenen EURO 80 Milliarden Zuschuss an die Rentenversicherung sind dagegen fast schon die sprichwoertlichen Peanuts. Irgendwer hat mir mal gesagt, vorheriges Informieren wuerde Peinlichkeiten vorbeugen ...



retour 
Ließ dir mal bitte durch, was für Quellen du da zitierst. Die von dir zitierten "Sozialleistungen" sind keineswegs identisch mit den staatlichen Aufwendungen. Die sind hier aber entscheident, schließlich geht es um den Staatshaushalt und wie dir nach 1-2 Sekunden Mitdenken vielleicht aufgefallen wäre, beträgt der insgesamt nicht einmal die Hälfte der von dir genannten Summe.


JePe aufgeklärt, b2t...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Endlich hat Lobbyarbeit wieder einen Sinn. Und die Energieriesen und die Autobauer (und die Apotheker) haben endlich wieder ein Wörtchen mit zureden. 

Wie kann man nur FDP wählen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Was Lobbyarbeit wirklich geleistet hat, kann man sehr gut daran sehen, dass viele Unionspolitiker schon wieder aus dem Atomausstieg aussteigen wollen. 
Von wegen "Brückentechnologie" und so.
Hat einer die Sache in Frankreich mitbekommen, wo sie "rein Zufällig" einige Kilogramm Plutonium gefunden haben?


----------



## Woohoo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Zum Thema ehrliche Politiker:

Gerade auf der Buchmesse:

Richard v. Weizsäcker wird gefragt ob es nicht eine Lüge und Btrug am Wähler war zu sagen, dass die Einigung nichts kostet und finanzierbar ist antwortet er: "Ja klar war das Betrug, so sind wir Politiker eben."
Und da lacht und klatscht das Publikum. 
Das kann man dann auch auf die Wahlversprechen anwenden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Münte hat ja auch mal gesagt, dass man den Politiker nicht daran messen soll, was er vor der Wahl gesagt hat.
Ja, Münte, woran denn sonst??


----------



## JePe (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ließ dir mal bitte durch, was für Quellen du da zitierst. Die von dir zitierten "Sozialleistungen" sind keineswegs identisch mit den staatlichen Aufwendungen. Die sind hier aber entscheident, schließlich geht es um den Staatshaushalt und wie dir nach 1-2 Sekunden Mitdenken vielleicht aufgefallen wäre, beträgt der insgesamt nicht einmal die Hälfte der von dir genannten Summe.



Ich weiss sehr wohl, wie hoch der 2009er Bundeshaushalt und was die Sozialquote ist. Es ging mir eher darum, der Maer vom Unsozialstaat entgegenzutreten und die Zuschuesse zur Rentenversicherung in Relation zu setzen - und so schonmal vorbeugend taetig zu werden, weil jetzt nach den Neoliberalen scheinbar die Rentner zum Heuschreckenschwarm aufgebaut werden sollen. Schliesslich besitzen die ja die Frechheit, halbwegs zufrieden mit ihren Lebensumstaenden zu sein und ihr Wahlverhalten daran auszurichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich weiss sehr wohl, wie hoch der 2009er Bundeshaushalt und was die Sozialquote ist. Es ging mir eher darum, der Maer vom Unsozialstaat entgegenzutreten und die Zuschuesse zur Rentenversicherung in Relation zu setzen - und so schonmal vorbeugend taetig zu werden, weil jetzt nach den Neoliberalen scheinbar die Rentner zum Heuschreckenschwarm aufgebaut werden sollen. Schliesslich besitzen die ja die Frechheit, halbwegs zufrieden mit ihren Lebensumstaenden zu sein und ihr Wahlverhalten daran auszurichten.


 
Die Rentner sind die einzigen, auf die sich die Volksparteien noch verlassen können.
Die wählten schon, als es keine anderen außer den beiden und der Umfallerpartei FDP gab.
Die sind es deshalb gewohnt, weiterhin das zu wählen, was sie seit jahrzehnten wählen und das wird sich bis zum Tod auch nicht mehr ändern.
Lass aber dann mal die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge der 60er in Rente gehen. Die sind da deutlich flexibler bei ihrem Kreuz und bilden einen noch größeren Anteil an der Bevölkerung als es die Rentner derzeit tun.

Dann verkümmern die Volksparteien zu Randfiguren in einem 5-8 Parteien System. 
Brauchbare Politik wird dann noch seltener werden und eine einzelne Partei wird ihr vorher auserkorenes Programm nicht mehr durchbekommen.
Man kann doch jetzt schon sehen, wo die FDP Abstriche machen musste, wenns darum geht, was vor der Wahl gesagt und was in den Koalitionsgesprächen herauskommt.
Und wer weiß, was nun aus dem Gesundheitsfond wird und was mit der Energiepolitik.


----------



## Woohoo (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Hm lecker Zusatzbeiträge zahlen. So kann man eine eventuelle Entlastung bei anderen Steuern natürlich auch finanzieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

War doch klar, es gibt eine Umverteilung.


----------



## Bucklew (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Hm lecker Zusatzbeiträge zahlen. So kann man eine eventuelle Entlastung bei anderen Steuern natürlich auch finanzieren.


Na klar, soviel dann zum Thema "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen" und "Mehr Netto vom Brutto". Lohnen tut es sich (wie für die FDP bekannt) natürlich nur für den Arbeitgeber. Sollte vielleicht doch ne Firma gründen


----------



## MomentInTime (22. Oktober 2009)

*Schwarz-Gelb plant "Dritten Korb"*

Die geplante neue Regierungskoalition von Union und FDP will den "Schutz
des geistigen Eigentums" stärken. "Innovationen und Erfindungen" seien für
die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung  und die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit Deutschlands
"von zentraler Bedeutung", heißt es im entsprechenden Teil des Entwurfs für
eine Koalitionsvereinbarung, der heise online vorliegt. Deshalb will die
künftige Regierung "den rechtlichen Rahmen für einen wirksamen Schutz des
geistigen Eigentums" weiter stärken sowie sich international "für wirksame
Maßnahmen gegen die weltweite Marken- und Produktpiraterie einsetzen".

mehr unter/Quelle: heise online - Schwarz-Gelb plant "Dritten Korb"


My 2 cents:
Gut so, geistiges Eigentum gehört abgeschottet und verschlossen und
wer shared tötet Kultur... so wie Nähmaschinen im Privaten die Mode-Industrie zerstört...


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Guttenberg Verteidigungsminister ?
Hauptsache keine Kompetenz in den Gebieten die man betreut.
Einen beliebten Konkurrenten in ein unbeliebtes Ministerium abschieben?

FDP hat auch die schwierigen Ministerien abbekommen in denen man sich nur schwer Freunde macht. Ausser das Aussenministerium.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Denkt mal positiv wen Schäuble Finanzminister wird dann ist Deutschland nächste Woche Schuldenfrei weil Geld verschwinden lassen konnte er ja schon in der Spendengeschichte der CDU und Schulden sind ja auch nur Geld! Mal abgesehen davon das ein offener Verfassungsbruch noch nie ein Problem von schwarz gelb war also alle Daumen hoch wir sind alle Nordkoreaner.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Also wenn Schäuble so rigoros gegen die Verschuldung angeht wie gegen unsere Privatsphäre kann das vielleicht was werden.

Aber Guttenberg ins Verteidigungsministerium zu setzen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der das wirklich will.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Bor noch sone Pflaume Guttenberg das sind Universalgelehrte bei schwarz gelb das ist egal was der macht dann kann Klo putzen und Talibanbekämpfen und als nächstes landet Guttenberg auf dem Mars.
Eins ist jedenfalls sicher die Zahlen über die jahre sagen das eindeutig es geht abwärtz mit der deutschen Wirtschaft wenn die regieren dann können andere wieder die Kastanien aus dem Feuer holen und werden bei Wahlen abgestrafft dafür das ist schon seit den 60ern so und wird so bleiben. Uns regiert jetzt der betonierte Stillstand gepaart mit Geselschafftlicher Verantwortungslosigkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Vorallem, wenn man sich mal den Koalitionsvertrag anschaut. Da wurde zwar auf die Dinge eingegangen, die die FDP haben will, aber konkretes ist nicht dabei und besonders arme Familien helfen irgendwelche Freibeträge eh nicht, die haben sowieso kein Geld.
Hartz 4 Empfänger haben nichts von höherem Kindergeld.
Aber alle merken, wenn sie mehr für die Sozial- und Gesundheitskassen zahlen müssen.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Die einzige Steuerermäßigung die allen was bringt ist numal die Märchensteuer aber die sabbern nach Einkommensteuer gibts nochwelche die die zahlen kenne keinen naja auch ne art Banken zu stützen.....


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> FDP hat auch die schwierigen Ministerien abbekommen in denen man sich nur schwer Freunde macht. Ausser das Aussenministerium.


Ich freu mich schon auf das erste Interview in Englisch mit Mr. Westerwave - das wird besser als English for Insider von Otto 

Ich sehe auf jeden Fall nach dem Koalitionsvertrag noch mehr Schwarz für die Zukunft als noch vor der Wahl. Schwarz/Gelb wird wohl endgültig alles kaputt kriegen. Wie will man eine Kopfpauschale bitte schön sozial gerecht gestalten?!?!


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wenn Herr Westerwelle im Ausland nur ein Wort Deutsch spricht bekommt er bestimmt direkt einen Spruch reingedrückt.  
Naja Joschka Fischer hat es ja auch geschafft mit dem Englisch.

Kann der Westerwelle eigentlich wirkich schlecht Englisch? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf das erste Interview in Englisch mit Mr. Westerwave - das wird besser als English for Insider von Otto


 
Er hat ja gesagt, dass man in Deutschland deutsch spricht und er deshalb nur auf deutsch gestellte Fragen antworten wird.

Hmm, was macht er denn, wenn er in Korea, Japan oder im arabischen Raum ist? 

Ach ja, im arabischen Raum kommt er ja nicht rein, weil man sein "sexuelles Verhalten" nicht toleriert.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

quantenslipstream hab nix dagegen wenn sie ihn da behalten und ihre Gesetze anwenden je nach Sitte .
YouTube - Das Guido Westerwelle Lied - Extra 3 Podcast vom 8.1.09


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Extra 3 ist auch einfach genial! 
Ob er jetzt homosexuell ist sollte egal sein. Aber Englisch muss er können.


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Kann der Westerwelle eigentlich wirkich schlecht Englisch? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher.


YouTube - Westerwelle Talking English

"The Aufschwung ist da" 

Angeblich (laut Westerwelle) war der Abend vorher wohl etwas länger und er müde - aber mal im ernst, da sprech ich sogar volltrunken besser Englisch 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Extra 3 ist auch einfach genial!


Word!


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Haha OMG (Westerwelle Talking english) Ok das muss er noch üben. Erinnert mich an einen Prof. an der Uni der es auch nicht so drauf hatte mit dem English.
Ist aber auch nicht so einfach.
Aber schrecklich wenn man unter dem Video direkt sowas wie "scheiß schwuchtel" lesen muss.

Als Extra 3 und Satire Sympathisant empfehle ich die Titanic Interessensgemeinschaft bei Pcgh.


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Nebenbei twittert Westerwelle auch 

Guido Westerwave (Westerwave) on Twitter


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Stimmt Englisch wurde nur schon Urang Uthans beigebracht also lesen aussprache dürfte etwa das selbe nivau haben wie Westerwelle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Dagegen spricht Putin super deutsch.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Putin kann doch auch Deutsch !? 
Westerwelle wirds schon lernen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Putin war als KGB Agent in Deutschland stationiert. 
Meist in Bonn.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Dann ist es ja klar das er gut deutsch kann. Westerwelles Auslandserfahrungen halten sich wohl eher in Grenzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja klar das er gut deutsch kann. Westerwelles Auslandserfahrungen halten sich wohl eher in Grenzen.


 
Aber man stellst sich ja die Frage, welche Kompetenz man für welches Bundesministerium haben muss.
OK, als Außenminister kann man echt nicht viel falsch machen, daher ist Westerwelle dort am Besten aufgehoben. 
Aber warum muss der Koalitionspartner immer das Außenministerium haben und wieso muss der Vorsitzende eben dieser Partei dann diesen Posten bekleiden?
Ist das gesetzlich festgelegt?


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Das habe ich ja etwas weiter oben auch schon geschrieben. Man darf von dem Amt was man bekommt wohl keine Ahnung haben oder möglichst wenig Kompetenzen dafür haben. 
Verteidigung Guttenberg? Da hätte ich eher gedacht Wirtschaft oder ähnliches.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Putin war in Dresden nicht Bonn!


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ja aber er hat in Bonn die Regierung ausspioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Putin war in Dresden nicht Bonn!


 
Offiziell.


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber warum muss der Koalitionspartner immer das Außenministerium haben und wieso muss der Vorsitzende eben dieser Partei dann diesen Posten bekleiden?


Weil es ein wichtiger und renommierter Posten ist. Es gibt eben wichtige (Außenminister, Finanzminister etc.) Posten und unwichtige (Verkehrsminister oder Agrarminister).



Woohoo schrieb:


> Verteidigung Guttenberg? Da hätte ich eher gedacht Wirtschaft oder ähnliches.


Ganz klar, er soll nicht zu beliebt werden um Merkel nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Saß immer unterm Kabinett mit einem Stethoskop. 



> Ganz klar, er soll nicht zu beliebt werden um Merkel nicht zu gefährden.


Das denke ich auch wieder mal gut ausgespielt von Frau Merkel.


----------



## Ghostdok3 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

na ja wenn man es genau nehmen tut mach Putin auch eine bessere Figurals unserer Flaschen Feerein(da was man wo dran man ist)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Weil es ein wichtiger und renommierter Posten ist. Es gibt eben wichtige (Außenminister, Finanzminister etc.) Posten und unwichtige (Verkehrsminister oder Agrarminister).


 
Also "wichtig" ist jetzt das falsche Wort. 
Es ist angesehen und relativ leicht zu händigen und gilt international als rennomiert.
Daher will der Koalitionspartner dieses Ministerium haben, da er ja nicht den Kanzler stellen kann. 
Arbeitsminister, Finanzen und Wirtschaft sind schon wichtiger. Schäuble hat Finanzen bekommen, weil er es schon 2005 haben wollte, aber da stellte sich die SPD quer, daher musste er sich mit Inneres zufrieden geben.
Jetzt ist der Schwarzgeldentsorger am Ziel seiner Träume.


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Schwarzgeldentsorger am Ziel seiner Träume.


Solange unsere Schulden in irgendeinem schwarzen Koffer verschwinden ist mir das egal 

Leider werden es wohl aber eher unsere Steuergelder sein


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Nun ich finde das kabinet super ne FDJ Sekretärin ein Spendenbetrüger, ein inkompetenter Schwuler, nen abgetakelter Adliger, Zensurlla ,ein Aigner die Gentech toll findet, und das ganze restliche Kern(kraft) kompetenzteam.

Man Stelle sich vor die wollen für 250000 jahre sicher einlagern nun hätten die Babylonier Kernkraft gehabt...... das wären 4000 Jahre man gräbt heute noch und versteht nicht viel....

Nanotechnik ist Zukunft! Nun schon doof das sogar schon Autofahrer Verunglücken bei Regen weil Scheibenwischer nicht mehr funktionieren weil sich der Wasserfilm nicht bildet den die brauchen.

Gentechnik nun ja frag mal ein Inder der Baumwolle anbaut was der nach 5 Jahren davon hält seine Ernte wird nun ganz aufgefressen statt nur halb man nennt immun ist der Schädlig oder den Rinderzüchter in Texas impotent die Kuh.

Alles unsere Zukunft für unsere Kinder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Solange unsere Schulden in irgendeinem schwarzen Koffer verschwinden ist mir das egal
> 
> Leider werden es wohl aber eher unsere Steuergelder sein


 
Tja, im Prinzip kann man den Staat sehr schnell schuldenfrei machen.
Ist kein Problem und man hat in Argentinien Erfahrung damit. 
Die Russen haben das auch.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Hehe Staatsbankrott. Bekannter hatte Argentinische Staatsanleihen, armer Kerl.  Oder es war doch ein anders Land auch ein Südamerikanisches.

oder Entschuldung durch Inflation.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Nun die Russen haben Öl und Gas die Argentinier Weizen ähm das heist jetzt nicht Brot sonder Benzin ...... also kein Wunder Deutschland hat 83mill potenzielle terroristen..........


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Eben, einfach sagen, dass alle Staatsanleihen wertlos sind und vom Markt nehmen, schon ist der Staat schuldenfrei.
Ich bin neugierig, die wie Amerikaner das machen wollen...
Tonnenweise Banknoten verbrennen?


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ach die verbrennen zivilisten iraner oder so ist immer gut für die wirtschafft son kleiner krieg


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, einfach sagen, dass alle Staatsanleihen wertlos sind und vom Markt nehmen, schon ist der Staat schuldenfrei.
> Ich bin neugierig, die wie Amerikaner das machen wollen...
> Tonnenweise Banknoten verbrennen?


Die USA gehören dann einfach bald China


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Joah...hier stand was falsches.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

naja stimmt nicht ganz 27% des Kapitals gehöhren Arabern in den USA also die sollten schonmal die Kirchen gen Mekka ausrichten!


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Inhalt? Sinn? Logik? Achnein... Impertinenz, Infantilismus und Borniertheit geben sich mal wieder die Hand.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Leider werden es wohl aber eher unsere Steuergelder sein


 Die wären ja bei den Linksfaschisten der Linkspartei so viel besser aufgehoben...



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Gentechnik nun ja frag mal ein Inder der Baumwolle anbaut was der nach 5 Jahren davon hält seine Ernte wird nun ganz aufgefressen statt nur halb man nennt immun ist der Schädlig oder den Rinderzüchter in Texas impotent die Kuh.


 Was du hier beschreibst, ist die Produktpolitik einzelner(!) Firmen. Daraus sich ergebend die Gentechnik abzulehnen ist genauso bescheuert wie die Forderung der Gewerkschaften vor Jahrzehnten, den Einzug von Computern in den Wirtschaftsalltag zu bekämpfen. Und ob jemand gentechnisch veränderte Lebensmittel will oder nicht, kann er im Supermarkt entscheiden. Das einzige was man verhindern muss sind Patente auf Gene, da das üble Folgen haben kann.



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> ein inkompetenter Schwuler, .


Glaskugel der Marke: "Vom LKW gefallen", wie ich annehme. 



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Bor noch sone Pflaume


Da spricht unser großer Universalgelehrter, der die Weisheit mit der Muttermilch bekam.


Aber um zum Thema zu kommen:
Endlich werden längst überfällige Schritte gemacht:
Gewalt: Koalition will stärker gegen Linksextreme vorgehen - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE
Halber Schritt in die richtige Richtung: Schwarz-Gelb reformiert Extremismus-Programme  IDS | Freiheit bewahren. Aufklären gegen Linksextremismus


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Jawohl mein Führer!
Gentechnik nun ja frag mal ein Inder der Baumwolle anbaut was der nach 5 Jahren davon hält seine Ernte wird nun ganz aufgefressen statt nur halb man nennt immun ist der Schädlig oder den Rinderzüchter in Texas impotent die Kuh.

dabei handelt es sich um wissendschafftliche studien die nicht von der hand zuweisen sind,
und keine einzelfälle!

schwarz gelb steht für mich für 1949 bis weit in die 60er  nazis verstecken und sei es als Bundesminister siehe Oberländer oder Globke.

die tolle Forderung der Nukleraren Bewaffnung der Bundeswehr.

Dieverse Koruptionfälle siehe Starfighter....

Spendenafähre.....

Und wie man bei denen auf längst nötige Reformen kommen kann ja das frag ich mich Kohl 16 Jahre Stillstand und abstieg.


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Die wären ja bei den Linksfaschisten der Linkspartei so viel besser aufgehoben...


Die würde sie auf jeden Fall für die Bürger aufheben und nicht für die Unternehmen - deren 12 Millarden Entlastungen sind ja quasi fix, wieviel Mehrbelastung auf den Arbeitnehmer zukommt (Pflegeversicherung), will ich gar nicht wissen. Da red ich noch nichtmal von Kopfpauschale. Wenn ich meinen Steuerbescheid anschaue, müsste ich Geld rausbekommen, um eine Kopfpauschalenbeitrag finanzieren zu können.



17&4 schrieb:


> Forderung der Gewerkschaften vor Jahrzehnten, den Einzug von Computern in den Wirtschaftsalltag zu bekämpfen.


Unglaublich:


> Pagelsdorff führte, inhaltlich offenbar auf den Initiativantrag 2000 vom Bundeskongreß gestützt, aus: "Der technologische Wandel gefährdet in immer stärkerem Maße die Arbeitsplätze. Neue arbeitssparende Daten- und Textverarbeitungssysteme vernichten in den nächsten Jahren Hunderttausende von Arbeitsplätzen, insbesondere im Dienstleistungsbereich. Die Forschung und Entwicklung solcher Systeme richtet sich nach Weltmarktgesichtspunkten. Da die entscheidenden Rationalisierungsstrategien auf internationaler Ebene zwischen der Computerindustrie und den großen Anwendergruppen entwickelt werden, muß auch auf dieser Ebene die öffentliche Kontrolle in Form von Innovations-Aufsichtsräten einsetzen."


DIESER Mann sollte Politik werden, soviel Weitsicht habe ich in der Poltik noch nie gehört!

Aber das Echo in der Presse ist ja sehr eindeutig:
Koalitionsvertrag: Wachstum? Bildung? Zusammenhalt? - Politik | STERN.DE
Kommentar: Koalition ohne Geist - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
Und wenn sogar die Welt sowas schreibt:
Kommentar: Der Machtwechsel ist keine politische Wende - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE
Sagt das schon alles 

PS: Grundsätzlich ist die Erweiterung der Ausstiegsprogramme für Rechtsextreme auch auf Linksextreme und Islamisten richtig und halte ich auch für sinnvoll. Dennoch sind diese Gruppe (anders als Rechtsextreme) schlecht organisiert und ihre Aktion abseits von ein paar Rangeleien mit der Polizei sicherlich keine Gefahr für den Rechtsstaat, wie es die Rechten sind.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich als bekennender Linksfaschist nochmal lol.
Sage gerade die CDU Ex Zentrumsaffen haben nicht den geringsten Anspruch weder das Wort Faschisten noch Diktatur in den Mund zunehmen.

Ein gewisser Herr Adenauer hats Maul gehalten bis 45.
Die Zentrumspartei hat mit ja gestimmt 33 zum Ermächtigungsgesetz die SPD als einzige mit nein wärend die KPD schon im ** sass.


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Jawohl mein Führer!
> Gentechnik nun ja frag mal ein Inder der Baumwolle anbaut was der nach 5 Jahren davon hält seine Ernte wird nun ganz aufgefressen statt nur halb man nennt immun ist der Schädlig oder den Rinderzüchter in Texas impotent die Kuh.


Du musst das ganze nicht nochmal wiederholen, ich hab es schon gelesen und im letzten Beitrag auch schon zitiert.



> dabei handelt es sich um wissendschafftliche studien die nicht von der hand zuweisen sind,
> und keine einzelfälle!


Es handelt sich um Studien über einzelne Produkte. Hier geht es um die Gentechnik im Allgemeinen und Großen und das umfasst weit mehr als das von dir genannte.



> schwarz gelb steht für mich für 1949 bis weit in die 60er nazis verstecken und sei es als Bundesminister siehe Oberländer oder Globke.


Im Osten gab es sogar einen Polizistenmörder und "Genossen hinter der Front Erschiesser" als Chef des MfS und selbst in den Reihen des dortigen Führungs -und Staatsapparates tummelten sich so einige Nazis.



> die tolle Forderung der Nukleraren Bewaffnung der Bundeswehr.


Was war daran falsch? Ohne das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte und der Stationierung von Atomwaffen auch in (West)Deutschland, wäre es ein Fraß für den Sowjetimperialismus geworden.



> Dieverse Koruptionfälle siehe Starfighter....
> Spendenafähre.....


Linkspartei, SPD und Grüne haben bei den Themen ja eine so reine Weste.



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Sage gerade die CDU Ex Zentrumsaffen haben nicht den geringsten Anspruch weder das Wort Faschisten noch Diktatur in den Mund zunehmen.


Ach komm, hör mit diesem doofen, klassenkämpferischen Geschwätz auf. Und das grad ein Linker daherkommt mit Vorwürfen an Diktatur, Faschismus und Manipulation ist wohl ein Scherz. Denn da waren deine Genossen ja wohl kaum zu überbieten, wenn es gegen den bösen "_faschistischen, imperialistisch-kapitalistischen Klassenfeind_" gegangen ist. 
Meinungen, Menschen, Länder und Völker zu unterdrücken haben die Linken nämlich besser drauf als alle anderen, wie Sie in 40 Jahren Ostblock bewiesen haben und in Staaten wie Nordkorea, Kuba, Venezuela und China auch weiterhin noch beweisen! Im übrigen braucht man die Linken nicht als Feinde der Menschen und blutrünstige Bestien hinstellen... das belegen Sie Tag für Tag selber ganz gut bzw. haben die schlagenden Beweise in Form von Leuten wie Stalin und Mao, die mehr als doppelt soviele Menschen auf dem Gewissen haben wie der Nazisauhaufen, geliefert.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Dennoch sind diese Gruppe (anders als Rechtsextreme) schlecht organisiert und ihre Aktion abseits von ein paar Rangeleien mit der Polizei sicherlich keine Gefahr für den Rechtsstaat, wie es die Rechten sind.


Wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht und sich mit Literatur beschäftigt die das Thema behandelt, wird man feststellen, das die bedeutend besser organisiert sind als man glaubt und vorallem dank des "Kampf gegen Rechts" und des daraus resultierenden Geldtopfes gar nicht mal so schlecht gestellt sind. Denn in diesem "Kampf gegen Rechts" tummeln sich ja so einige "liebreizende" Gestalten, welche selber dem Linksextremen Spektrum angehören oder beste Kontakte zu diesem pflegen.


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht und sich mit Literatur beschäftigt die das Thema behandelt, wird man feststellen, das die bedeutend besser organisiert sind als man glaubt und vorallem dank des "Kampf gegen Rechts" und des daraus resultierenden Geldtopfes gar nicht mal so schlecht gestellt sind. Denn in diesem "Kampf gegen Rechts" tummeln sich ja so einige l"iebreizende" Gestalten, welche selber dem Linksextremen Spektrum angehören oder beste Kontakte zu diesem pflegen.


Mehr gedenkst du von meinem Post nicht zu beantworten? Tut mir leid, aber deine ewig Hetze gegen Links wird langsam wirklich langweilig und ich habe auch keine Lust diese noch großartig zu kommentieren. Da kann man ja nur auf den Gedanken kommen, dass du selbst im genau anderen Sprektrum verkehrst....


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

mir sind linke lieber wie rechte penner und 00000000000000!
es betrifft die gesammte gentechnik kein schwein weis was damit ausgelöst wird mitlerweile ist bekannt das die künstlich eingefügten gene nicht stabiel da bleiben wo sie sind.

aber zum thema atom fällt dir wohl nix dummes ein 250000 jahre machen wohl nachdenklich schönen gruß ans reale leben wünsche dir schreckliche 4 jahre das du auch schön absteigst mit dem rest des landes werden eh die letzten 4 jahre sein die die brut für die nächsten 20 regiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Von Gentechnik hat der Mensch doch keine Ahnung, ebenso wenig von Nanotechnik.
Da werden Sachen entwickelt, die man hypt, aber langfristig keine Antwort darauf hat, wie sich das verhalten wird.
Nanopartikel in der Luft?
Im Körper?
In den Zellen?

Gentechnik verändert Pflanzen, macht sie widerstandsfähiger?
Denken die Gentechniker nicht, dass sich die Evolution anpassen wird?
Schon jetzt gibts Bakterien, die gegen Penicilliin resistent sind.

Soll man die Forschung aufgeben?
Nein, sicher nicht, aber mit bedacht forschen und nicht jede Erkenntnis gleich rumposaunen als wenn man Gott entdeckt hätte.

Tja, Gott... 
Wenn man ganz fest an eine Sache glaubt und sehr darauf hofft, dass das so kommen wird, dann ist Gott der Typ, der einen ignoriert.


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber deine ewig Hetze gegen Links wird langsam wirklich langweilig


Wie gut das du jetzt schon Sätze lieferst, die man durch den Austausch eines Wortes(in dem Falle "Links" gegen "FDP"), auch auf dich anwenden kann. Bravo. 



> Da kann man ja nur auf den Gedanken kommen, dass du selbst im genau anderen Sprektrum verkehrst....


Mit Konservativen und Rechten habe ich keine Probleme, in der Tat. Mit Rechtsextremen schon.



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> mir sind linke lieber wie rechte penner und 00000000000000!


Eloquenz und Inhaltsdichte lassen mal wieder zu wünschen übrig, mein ungezogener Linker.



> aber zum thema atom fällt dir wohl nix dummes ein 250000 jahre machen wohl nachdenklich schönen gruß ans reale leben wünsche dir schreckliche 4 jahre das du auch schön absteigst mit dem rest des landes werden eh die letzten 4 jahre sein die die brut für die nächsten 20 regiert.


Diese Gabe irgendetwas vorauszusehen... Soetwas muss man sich einfach in die Vitrine stellen!


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Wie gut das du jetzt schon Sätze lieferst, die man durch den Austausch eines Wortes(in dem Falle "Links" gegen "FDP"), auch auf dich anwenden kann. Bravo.


Der Unterschied: Die FDP betrifft mich direkt, Linke dich allerdings nicht.



17&4 schrieb:


> Mit Konservativen und Rechten habe ich keine Probleme, in der Tat. Mit Rechtsextremen schon.


Komisch, würd ich nach deinen Ansichten anders raten, aber ok. Muss man so wohl glauben.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Inhalt .... ja find ich immer cool bei schwarz gelb man findet nur keinen bei dennen ausser rechtsbrüche oder ausbrüche.


----------



## hzdriver (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Überschrift verwirrt : GEHT ES JETZT ABWÄRTS ?
Es geht schon lange abwärts und Schwarz -Gelb hält an Traditionen fest!
Wer hat die überhaupt gewählt ? Ich denk schon manchmal das es so was wie Wahlbetrug gibt(hier)!
Hatte fest mit rot-rot-grün gerechnet !


----------



## Woohoo (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Also das die Linken in die Regierung kommen konnte man doch von vornherein ausschließen.
Außer wenn sie 50% + bekommen hätten.
Bei der nächsten Wahl, wenn sich SPD und Linke annähern in den nächsten 4 Jahren, kann man wohl mit Rot Rot rechnen.

Eine gute Frage: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaWE8K2nRVs&feature


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, im Prinzip kann man den Staat sehr schnell schuldenfrei machen.
> Ist kein Problem und man hat in Argentinien Erfahrung damit.
> Die Russen haben das auch.



Vorher sollte man aber operativ im Plus sein, denn so schnell bekommt man dann keine Kredite mehr 



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> naja stimmt nicht ganz 27% des Kapitals gehöhren Arabern in den USA also die sollten schonmal die Kirchen gen Mekka ausrichten!



Nicht nur in den USA.
In Deutschland sind mitlerweile nicht nur die Anlagen von ArabMicroDevices verkauft, wenn die dieswöchigen Meldungen aufgehen, hat z.B. afaicr Dubai in ein paar Monaten den gesamten deutschen Überwasser-Kriegsschiffbau und einen erheblichen Teil der restlichen Werftindustrie in der Hand. (Mit dem erklärten Ziel, bei sich eine eigene Schiffsbauindustrie aufzubauen)



17&4 schrieb:


> Was du hier beschreibst, ist die Produktpolitik einzelner(!) Firmen.



Gentechnik IST ein Geschäft einzelner, weniger Firmen und die Methoden sind identisch.
Patente und Kontrolle sind das Grundprinzip, um mit gentechnisch verändertem Saatgut Geld zu verdienen.

In einem muss ich dir aber Recht geben: Verglichen mit den eigentlichen Gefahren freier Gentechnik sind diese Folgen geradezu lächerlich und sicherlich kein Grund für Panik.





> Aber um zum Thema zu kommen:
> Endlich werden längst überfällige Schritte gemacht:



Also wenn der Abzug von Mitteln zur Bekämpfung von Rechtsradikalismus und Rassismus für dich ein längst überfälliger Schritt ist.
  

Wobei noch etwas Hoffnung besteht, wenn das ganze beim aktuellen Wortlaut bleibt, denn z.B. für "Fonds für Opfer rechtsextremistischer Gewalt" dürfte sich erstmal gar nichts ändern. (Morde durch Rechtsradikale seit der Wende: 40-120, je nach Quelle. Morde durch Linksradikale: 0-0. Bekannte Rechtsradikale, gewaltbereite Gruppen: aufgrund diverser Verbote und Neugründungen schwankend. Organisierte Linke Gewalttätige: Eine verbleibenden Terroristische Gruppe, die aber vermutlich nur noch dem Wortlaut nach existiert)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Von Gentechnik hat der Mensch doch keine Ahnung, ebenso wenig von Nanotechnik.
> Da werden Sachen entwickelt, die man hypt, aber langfristig keine Antwort darauf hat, wie sich das verhalten wird.
> Nanopartikel in der Luft?
> Im Körper?
> In den Zellen?



Im Wasser.
Ganz unabhängig von gezielt gefertiger Nanotechnik nimmt die Konzentration feinster Kunststoffasern im Atlantik mitlerweile bedenkliche Ausmaße an. Kontamination von Speisefisch nicht auszuschließen. Quelle: Kunststoffe, die auch weiterhin in großer Menge von Staaten ins Meer gelangen, in denen Umweltschutz was für Spinner ist und die zwar durch Wellen mechanisch zerkleinert, aber bestenfalls im Zeitraum von Jahrhunderten abgebaut werden.



> Gentechnik verändert Pflanzen, macht sie widerstandsfähiger?
> Denken die Gentechniker nicht, dass sich die Evolution anpassen wird?



Eigentlich hat man eher Angst (bzw.Belege...) für die umgekehrte Richtung.
Gentechnisch veränderte Pflanzen breiten sich aus oder kreuzen sich gar mit Wildpflanzen -> massiver evolutionärer Vorteil, Zerstörung bestehender Ökosysteme.



> Soll man die Forschung aufgeben?
> Nein, sicher nicht, aber mit bedacht forschen und nicht jede Erkenntnis gleich rumposaunen als wenn man Gott entdeckt hätte.



Die Forschung ist kein großes Problem. Aber die kommerzielle Anwendung. Ein Genetiker, der Grundlagenforschung betreibt, wird seine Pflänzchen nämlich liebend gern abschotten, damit nichts verunreinigt wird. Genauer: Damit sein Experiment nicht verunreinigt wird.
Problematisch wirds in dem Moment, in dem man in großem Maßstab anbaut bzw. Tests unter gleichen Bedingungen durchführt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorher sollte man aber operativ im Plus sein, denn so schnell bekommt man dann keine Kredite mehr


 
Och, das war Argentinien auch nicht und heute gibt die EU bereitwillig Kredit. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht nur in den USA.
> In Deutschland sind mitlerweile nicht nur die Anlagen von ArabMicroDevices verkauft, wenn die dieswöchigen Meldungen aufgehen, hat z.B. afaicr Dubai in ein paar Monaten den gesamten deutschen Überwasser-Kriegsschiffbau und einen erheblichen Teil der restlichen Werftindustrie in der Hand. (Mit dem erklärten Ziel, bei sich eine eigene Schiffsbauindustrie aufzubauen)


 
Das ist das Problem mit der "Schlüsselindustrie". Darf sie in ausländischer Hand sein?
Bei Daimler ist das der Fall. Opel geht auch in ausländische Hand (OK, waren sie vorher auch, aber nicht so ).
In China gibts ein Airbuswerk.
Also kommt aus China demnächst ein neues Flugzeug, das so aussieht wie der Airbus aber günstiger ist. Die europäische Luftfahrtindustrie wird es danken. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Wasser.


 
Sei doch nicht immer so kleinlich.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat man eher Angst (bzw.Belege...) für die umgekehrte Richtung.
> Gentechnisch veränderte Pflanzen breiten sich aus oder kreuzen sich gar mit Wildpflanzen -> massiver evolutionärer Vorteil, Zerstörung bestehender Ökosysteme.


 
Öhm, das meinte ich ja mit der Evolution. 
Sie nimmt immer das Beste und das entwickelt sich weiter und Evolution ist ebenso bei Pflanzen wie bei Tieren (und Menschen).
Wobei man bei Evolution ja nicht von Zerstörung reden kann.
Arten, die sich nicht anpassen können, verschwinden. Ist nunmal so mit der Evolution, das mussten auch die großen Dinosaurier erkennen.
Einige haben sich weiter entwickelt, andere sind ausgestorben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Forschung ist kein großes Problem. Aber die kommerzielle Anwendung. Ein Genetiker, der Grundlagenforschung betreibt, wird seine Pflänzchen nämlich liebend gern abschotten, damit nichts verunreinigt wird. Genauer: Damit sein Experiment nicht verunreinigt wird.
> Problematisch wirds in dem Moment, in dem man in großem Maßstab anbaut bzw. Tests unter gleichen Bedingungen durchführt.


 
Aber genau daran ist die Genforschung ja interessiert.
Wie kann man Erkenntnisse aus dem Labor für die Masse umsetzen und geht das überhaupt?
Was passiert denn mit einem genverändertem Maisfeld, wenn mal ein Stärke 12 Orkan drüber fegt und alle Sporen hunderte Kilometer weit verteilt?
Sollte man genveränderte Pflanzen nicht lieber die Reproduktionsfähigkeit nehmen?
Dann müsste man aber immer neue produzieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber genau daran ist die Genforschung ja interessiert.



Die Agrar-Gentechnik. Was viele in der pro/con Gentechnik-Debatte vergessen (mit üblen Folgen für eigentlich sichere Forschung, wenn es sich 1:1 in Gesetze einschleicht): Es gibt auch im Bereich Pharma, Medizin und Biochemie großes Interesse/ein weites Einsatzfeld für Gentechnik und die Risiken für die Allgemeinheit gehen da gegen null, weil eh alles abgeschottet wird.



> Wie kann man Erkenntnisse aus dem Labor für die Masse umsetzen und geht das überhaupt?
> Was passiert denn mit einem genverändertem Maisfeld, wenn mal ein Stärke 12 Orkan drüber fegt und alle Sporen hunderte Kilometer weit verteilt?
> Sollte man genveränderte Pflanzen nicht lieber die Reproduktionsfähigkeit nehmen?
> Dann müsste man aber immer neue produzieren.



Man versucht genau das - deswegen müssen Gentechnik-Bauern ja auch brav jedes Jahr wieder an Monsanto&Co überweisen, weil sie keinerlei Möglichkeit haben, nenneswert eigenes Saatgut zu erzeugen.
Das Problem: Nichts ist perfekt. Bei Milliarden von Samen hat man immer ein paar dabei, die Vermehrungsfähig sind. Das Hilft dem Bauern nicht, aber es reicht als Keimzelle für ein ökologisches Desaster vollkommen aus. Dazu kann Genmaterial durch Viren auch direkt in andere Pflanzen gelangen, ganz ohne Vermehrung. (zugegeben: Bei den ersten 1-2 Generation von GMOs ist das kein alzu großes zusätzliches Risiko, da die eingeschleusten Sequenzen ja oft auch in anderen Pflanzen vorkommen, wenn auch in geringerer Zahl)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Agrar-Gentechnik. Was viele in der pro/con Gentechnik-Debatte vergessen (mit üblen Folgen für eigentlich sichere Forschung, wenn es sich 1:1 in Gesetze einschleicht): Es gibt auch im Bereich Pharma, Medizin und Biochemie großes Interesse/ein weites Einsatzfeld für Gentechnik und die Risiken für die Allgemeinheit gehen da gegen null, weil eh alles abgeschottet wird.


 
Das ist ja auch nur Genforschung um Pflanzen.
Genforschung geht auch viel weiter und einige Forscher haben ja schon den perfekten Klon vor Augen.
Aber, wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach hat der Mensch ja nicht mal die Grundbereiche der DNS verstanden, ganz zu schweigen von deren Zusammenhänge mit anderen Dingen.
Nur zu sagen, dass man die vier Basen kennt, reicht nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man versucht genau das - deswegen müssen Gentechnik-Bauern ja auch brav jedes Jahr wieder an Monsanto&Co überweisen, weil sie keinerlei Möglichkeit haben, nenneswert eigenes Saatgut zu erzeugen.
> Das Problem: Nichts ist perfekt. Bei Milliarden von Samen hat man immer ein paar dabei, die Vermehrungsfähig sind. Das Hilft dem Bauern nicht, aber es reicht als Keimzelle für ein ökologisches Desaster vollkommen aus. Dazu kann Genmaterial durch Viren auch direkt in andere Pflanzen gelangen, ganz ohne Vermehrung. (zugegeben: Bei den ersten 1-2 Generation von GMOs ist das kein alzu großes zusätzliches Risiko, da die eingeschleusten Sequenzen ja oft auch in anderen Pflanzen vorkommen, wenn auch in geringerer Zahl)


 
Tja, das ist wieder das Problem. Die Firmen verdienen sich dumm und bekloppt daran.
Die Pharmafirmen reiben sich auch schon die Hände. Schweinegrippe sei dank, klingeln die Kassen.
Mit Wirkstoffen, die vor vielen Jahren entwickelt wurde und deren Beständigkeit völlig unerforscht sind.
Ob sie tatsächlich helfen, lasse ich mal im Raum stehen.

Aber schwarz/gelb wird die Pharmafirmen weiter fördern.
Man beachte da den Kompromiss im Koalitionsveretrag beim Gesundheitsfond.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nur Genforschung um Pflanzen.
> Genforschung geht auch viel weiter und einige Forscher haben ja schon den perfekten Klon vor Augen.



Klonen an sich hat nichts mit Gentechnik zu tun. Ein weiterer weit verbreiteter Irrtum.
(und ist in seinen Auswirkungen sehr leicht zu Überblicken und zu Kontrollieren. Rinder entschlüfen einem einfach deutlich schwerer, als Pollen)



Aber um mal zu eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren:

Was haltet ihr vom Koalitionsvertrag?

Einem Stück Papier, gegen das imho einige Wahlversprecher detailiert ausgearbeitete Zukunftspläne waren. Wenn man bedenkt, wie Handlungsunfähig die große Koalition mit ihren deutlich konkreteren Regeln war, frag ich mich, ob der jetzt unterzeichnete Vertrag irgend eine andere Funktion hat, als die Wähler ruhig zu stellen. Auf alle Fälle ermöglich er jedem, die Erfüllung seiner Anforderungen hineinzuinterpretieren (z.T. haben FDP- und CDU-Politiker gegensätzliche Aussagen dazu gemacht, was über ein bestimmtes Thema im Vertrag geregelt ist).
Ist das Absicht? Will man erstmal den Druck der Öffentlichkeit loswerden, um entkoppelt von Wahlversprechen und Wählerwillen Politik zu machen? Oder sind beide Parteien tatsächlich nicht zu Kompromissen oder einer Aufteilung bereit? (aber auch nicht dazu, mangelnde Regierungsfähigkeit einzugestehen?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Koalitionsvertrag?
> 
> Einem Stück Papier, gegen das imho einige Wahlversprecher detailiert ausgearbeitete Zukunftspläne waren. Wenn man bedenkt, wie Handlungsunfähig die große Koalition mit ihren deutlich konkreteren Regeln war, frag ich mich, ob der jetzt unterzeichnete Vertrag irgend eine andere Funktion hat, als die Wähler ruhig zu stellen. Auf alle Fälle ermöglich er jedem, die Erfüllung seiner Anforderungen hineinzuinterpretieren (z.T. haben FDP- und CDU-Politiker gegensätzliche Aussagen dazu gemacht, was über ein bestimmtes Thema im Vertrag geregelt ist).
> Ist das Absicht? Will man erstmal den Druck der Öffentlichkeit loswerden, um entkoppelt von Wahlversprechen und Wählerwillen Politik zu machen? Oder sind beide Parteien tatsächlich nicht zu Kompromissen oder einer Aufteilung bereit? (aber auch nicht dazu, mangelnde Regierungsfähigkeit einzugestehen?)


 
Dazu kannst du auch einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.
Man könnte darinauch die Ausdwahl der Minister besprechen.
Einige Personen sind eine Diskussion wert, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Könnte ich - aber nur, wenn ich den hier zumache.
Denn mal ehrlich: "Wespen-Koalitionsvertrag" passt zu 100% in "Schwarz/Gelb"&Zukunft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte ich - aber nur, wenn ich den hier zumache.
> Denn mal ehrlich: "Wespen-Koalitionsvertrag" passt zu 100% in "Schwarz/Gelb"&Zukunft.


 
Mein Segen hast du, den hier dich, einen Verweis auf den neuen Thread und dann gehts da weiter.


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

naja im keller sind wir ja schon ... frag mich was jetzt noch kommt ? tiefgarage ? LOL


----------



## Woohoo (11. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wir können nur hoffen, dass das Wachstumsbeschleunigungsgesetz eingehalten wird und es somit bald ordentlich Wachstum geben wird. 
Fehlt nur noch das Anti-Armuts-Gesetz.


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ja das video auf der vorherigen seite ist geil ! ja nichts zu den problemen sagen alles nur schön reden ! wer hat die nochmal gewählt ?

ps : ich nicht !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Na sicher wird es das geben...
Wir reduzieren doch schon seit Jahrzehnten die Staatsverschuldung, in dem wir Lasten von der Wirtschaft auf die Allgemeinheit übertragen, damit alles schneller wächst. 



Spoiler



Verbrauch, Verschmutzung, Zubetonierung, globale Abhängigkeit, soziale Ungerechtigkeit,...






Die Idee ist übrigens wirklich nicht ganz neu und wurde auch schon angewandt, als das letzte mal Kredite aus den USA ausblieben:



> Die Weltwirtschaftskrise ... hatte Millionen Menschen in Armut gestürzt. Die Löhne wurden ... gesenkt. Gleichzeitig wurden ... Millionen arbeitslos.
> ...
> ...verband der Deutschen Industrie ... forderte, dass der Sozialstaat „den Grenzen wirtschaftlicher Tragfähigkeit angepasst“ wird. ... der „übermäßige“ Sozialstaat, zu hohe Löhne und zu niedrige Arbeitszeiten seien schuld an der Krise. Sie kündigten Tarifverträge, kürzten Löhne und schafften den Achtstundentag ab.
> ... zerschlugen ... den Sozialstaat fast vollständig. ... Die ... Sozialhilfe bezahlte nur noch die Miete und eine warme Suppe ...
> Die Regierung wollte mit diesen Kürzungen die Wirtschaft entlasten, deutsche Produkte auf dem Weltmarkt billiger machen und so ein Wirtschaftswachstum erreichen.


vorbelastete Quelle, die aber mit anderen, die sich überhaupt damit beschäftigen, konsistent ist

Erstaunlich bis erschreckend, wie sehr sich die Gedanken ähneln, sobald man ein paar konkrete Zahlen, Namen und Ideologien auslässt.


----------



## Woohoo (12. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wir machen es aber etwas besser als Brüning und Co. 
Als Finanzierung auf Wachstum zu setzen  ist halt auch heikel. Hat Reagon doch auch schon mal versucht.
Anderseits kann eine drastische Sparwut die oben aufgezeigten Folgen haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich wär ja dafür, einfach mal ein stabiles System anzustreben...
D.h. z.B., dass man Sicherheit über Profit stellt und die Probleme eben nicht in harten Kreditbedingungen, sondern in fehlendem Eigenkapital sieht. Oder z.B. nicht internationale Autokonzerne in der Hoffnung auf chinesische Märkte unterstützt, sondern z.B. einheimische Unternehmen nutzt, um die Abhängigkeit von Ölimporten zu senken. (auch als "erneuerbare Energien" bekannt)

Aber die derzeitige Regierung spielt ja lieber gigantische Entrüstung vor, wenn ein Großkonzern auf einmal kein Interesse mehr daran hat, seine lukrativste Sparte zu verramschen...


----------



## Woohoo (12. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich war auch gegen die Einmischung des Staates bei Opel. Und ich hoffe beide Seiten lernen daraus, dass es wenig bringt den Staat um Hilfe zu bitten oder als Staat einzugreifen.
Es gibt ja mehrere Beispiele bei denen es nicht geklappt hat. Am Ende wurden dann nur noch Steuergelder verschwendet. 
Entlassungen hätte es bei jedem anderen Investor auch gegeben.
Aber es waren ja Wahlen und politisch konnte man das wohl nicht durchbringen oder man wäre der Buhmann gewesen.
Ich bin schon recht froh das GM das so gemacht hat. Warum sollen die auch das tolle lukrative Opel Werk verkaufen.
Die Deutschen Politiker hätten mal lieber das Gerücht verbreiten sollen das Opel total schlecht ist. 

Ich denke auch, dass wir ein beschränktes System haben, dass am besten riesige Wachstumraten braucht um ordentlich funktionieren zu können. Hat ja auch lange geklappt.
Es braucht ab und an wieder einen ordentlichen Crash.


----------



## Havenger (12. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ja ist iwie schon erstaunlich vor gut 100 jahren führten die engländer das siegel "made in germany" ein um zu zeigen das kommt von denen und ist schlechter ... nur die ganze sache war umgedreht das siegel wurde zum quali merkmal und d hatte einen richtigen wirtschaftsboom ...

heute ist man froh wenn man das logo überhaupt noch findet ... von daher kann man sagen : seit dem es schwarz / gelb gibt oder es gab ging es stuffenweise jedes mal bergab ...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?


 tolle Topic.. 

wohl eher Berg auf  runtergewirtschaftet hat ganz klar die SPD.. die grünen haben auch oft sehr schöne Konzepte die leider nie wirtschaftlich durchsetzbar sind..


----------



## Havenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

so die spd hat runtergewirtschaftet ? dann hättest du dir lieber mal die rede von frank-walther anhören sollen ( darf die ja alle duzen, hat vorteile in der spd zu sein ) ...

die wespenkoalition hat bisher schon ne menge zerstört ! von wem kam den die abwrackprämie ? nicht von der cdu ! sondern von der spd ...

wer hat denn den vorschlag gemacht mit steuererleichterungen ? die cdu ! damit es d danach noch schlechter geht und wir noch mehr schulden haben ...


----------



## Woohoo (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Das Geld für die Abwrackprämie hätte man weitaus besser investieren können, anstatt das Geld für diesen kurzfristigen Effekt zu verschwenden.


----------



## JePe (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Havenger schrieb:


> die wespenkoalition hat bisher schon ne menge zerstört !



Was denn so?


----------



## Havenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

siehe dieses alberne gesetz wo die forenbetreiber verklagt werden können ! zudem besitzen die die frechheit steuererleichterungen zu garantieren wobei d bis 2013 ne menge schulden macht ...

zudem kommt geiz und geldgier bei denen hinzu ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Umgesetzt ist afaik schon die fast-Abschaffung der Ausgleichsflächenregelung (wie angekündigt) und die höchste Neuverschuldung aller Zeiten. (genau das Gegenteil von angekündigt, wir erinnern uns an das FDP-Wahlprogramm: "..., fordert die FDP ein  prinzipielles Neuverschuldungsverbot für Bund, Länder und Gemeinden." - aber Macht wollen und Macht haben sind ja bekanntermaßen verschiedene Bedingungen)
Geplante Opfer sind Atomausstieg, erneuerbare Energien und biologische Landwirtschaft.
In der Forschung wurden zumindest ein paar Ausbauten eben z.B. im Bereich Kernenergie angesprochen (wenn schon neue Atomkraftwerke, dann richtig...), aber mir wären keine Konzepte für ein insgesamt höheres Budget bekannt, so dass wohl bei anderen gespaart werden muss. Ähnliches gilt afaik auch für Verkehr (mehr Straßen -> weniger Geld für zukunftsträchtiges),...


----------



## JePe (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Havenger schrieb:


> siehe dieses alberne gesetz wo die forenbetreiber verklagt werden können !



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wovon Du da redest. Hoffentlich nicht von dem juengsten Urteil des BGH´s? Denn das setzt Recht (das TMG) um, das es schon sehr viel laenger als die "Wespenkoalition" gibt. Und was genau ist "albern" daran, wenn ein Forenbetreiber, der Kenntnis von illegalem Inhalt hat aber nichts gegen diesen unternimmt, belangt werden kann? "Albern" ist wohl eher die Geisteshaltung, das Internet sei die Fortsetzung eines Sandkastens mit digitalen Mitteln, in dem es keine Spielregeln gibt.



Havenger schrieb:


> zudem besitzen die die frechheit steuererleichterungen zu garantieren wobei d bis 2013 ne menge schulden macht ...



Welche "Steuererleichterungen" meinst Du?


----------



## BTMsPlay (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Naja wenn man den verzweifelten hilfe Schrei der Wirtschaftsweisen nur mal nimmt und liest Titel" Zukunft nicht Zerstören" kann eine nur bange werden bei diesen Idioten. Alles was die vorhaben wurde schonmal gemacht und hat nie funktioniert oder hatte gegenteiligen Effekt also Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Dr. Cox (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Welche "Steuererleichterungen" meinst Du?



Wahrscheinlich meint er die Steuererleichterung für die Reichen, also die FDP-Wähler.


----------



## Poulton (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meint er die Steuererleichterung für die Reichen, also die FDP-Wähler.


Dafür das nur vornehmlich Reiche die FDP wählen, hätte ich jetzt gerne mal Quellen. Ein "_das weis man so_" genügt nicht. 
Denn danach, wurde die FDP bei deinen omninösen "Reichen" schon längst von den Grünen überholt und sie bilden auch nicht die Mehrheit derjenigen, die sie wählen/gewählt haben.


----------



## Dr. Cox (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

FDP-Wähler sind entweder reiche Bonzen die von deren Politik profitieren, oder es sind unwissende, welche den leicht zu durchschauenden leeren Wahlversprechen und Schlagwörtern (Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen, etc...) glauben schenken


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Dafür das nur vornehmlich Reiche die FDP wählen, hätte ich jetzt gerne mal Quellen. Ein "_das weis man so_" genügt nicht.
> Denn danach, wurde die FDP bei deinen omninösen "Reichen" schon längst von den Grünen überholt und sie bilden auch nicht die Mehrheit derjenigen, die sie wählen/gewählt haben.


 
Die FDP und die Grünen haben im Prinzip die gleichen Wählerschichten.
Wohlhabende und besser Verdienende mit einer durchschnittlich höheren Bildung.
Wer wählt die FDP? | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE

Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die reichen Leute, die Grün wählen, sich auch für die Zukunft interessieren und die reichen FDP Wähler sich nur für sich interessieren.
Das darunter auch ein paar sind, die nicht unbedingt FDP Politik entsprechend sind, sind ja logisch, denn die FDP macht Politik für vielleicht 2% der Bevölkerung, aber bekommt ja immer mehr als 2% der Stimmen.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> FDP-Wähler sind entweder reiche Bonzen die von deren Politik profitieren, oder es sind unwissende, welche den leicht zu durchschauenden leeren Wahlversprechen und Schlagwörtern (Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen, etc...) glauben schenken


 
So sehe ich das auch.
Ich arbeite in der Automobilzulieferindustrie und da sehe ich Dinge und Geldvernichtung, wie man es sich nicht mal ausdenken kann.
Aber der Staat buttert immer wieder rein.


----------



## Poulton (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> oder es sind unwissende, welche den leicht zu durchschauenden leeren Wahlversprechen und Schlagwörtern (Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen, etc...) glauben schenken


Achso ist das wieder. Jeder der nicht stramm links/grün wählt bzw. auf die Rattenfängerparolen der rot angemalten Nazis reinfällt, ist Unwissend oder Wohlhabend(das muss ja schliesslich was ganz böses sein, wenn jemand mehr hat als der andere!) und muss auf den richtigen Kurs gebracht werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die reichen Leute, die Grün wählen, sich auch für die Zukunft interessieren und die reichen FDP Wähler sich nur für sich interessieren.


Dafür hätte ich doch gerne mal Belege.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich doch gerne mal Belege.


 
Schau dir die Politik der FDP und der Grünen an, mehr Belege gehen ja nicht.

Die einen, Grüne, denken an die Zukunft mit neuen Energieen und Schonung der Ressourcen.
Die anderen, FDP, halten an alten Sachen wie AKWs fest und wollen ein Gesundheitssystem einführen, wie es die Amerikaner derzeit haben, bei dem irgendwann die Versicherungen entscheiden, wer wie krank ist und nicht mehr der Arzt.
Für die FDP ist Umwelt nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man damit Geld verdienen kann, sonst nicht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Achso ist das wieder. Jeder der nicht stramm links/grün wählt bzw. auf die Rattenfängerparolen der rot angemalten Nazis reinfällt, ist Unwissend oder Wohlhabend(das muss ja schliesslich was ganz böses sein, wenn jemand mehr hat als der andere!) und muss auf den richtigen Kurs gebracht werden.



Nun im Gegensatz zu den meisten FDP-Wählern fängt mein Tag um 6 Uhr an und hört dann um 22 Uhr wieder auf. ich tue etwas für mein Geld, ich bin einer der wenigen wirklichen Leistungsträger dieser verkommenen Gesellschaft, in der sich Leistung tatsächlich nicht mehr lohnt. Im Prinzip gehe ich jeden Tag 10 Stunden arbeiten plus 4 Stunden Hin- und Rückfahrt und zahle dann auch noch meine Steuern, nur damit die reichen Bonzen - die sich eh nur auf dem Rücken anderer hart arbeitender Menschen ausruhen - ihr von der FDP versprochenes Steuergeschenk bekommen. Findest du so etwas fair?

Ich jedenfalls nicht. Und dann gibt es da noch die Zeitarbeiter, die nicht einmal von ihrem Lohn leben können und die diese Wirtschafft - zumindest in der Industrie - in den letzten Jahren gewollt oder ungewollt weit voran gebracht haben, da sie sich von den oberen 10.00. für einen Hungerlohn ausbeuten lassen!


----------



## Bucklew (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Achso ist das wieder. Jeder der nicht stramm links/grün wählt bzw. auf die Rattenfängerparolen der rot angemalten Nazis reinfällt


Oh mann, wie peinlich, gehts noch peinlicher? 

Ein neuer Tiefpunkt, hätte ich nciht gedacht, dass das geht, RESPEKT!


----------



## Dr. Cox (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Achso ist das wieder. Jeder der nicht stramm links/grün wählt bzw. auf die Rattenfängerparolen der rot angemalten Nazis reinfällt



Wieder einmal ein Beweis dafür, dass FDP-Wähler nicht zwingend besser gebildet sein müssen, als der "normale Durchschnittsbürger", auch wenn diese das immer wieder gerne von sich behaupten


----------



## Poulton (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wieder einmal ein Beweis dafür, dass FDP-Wähler nicht zwingend besser gebildet sein müssen, als der "normale Durchschnittsbürger", auch wenn diese das immer wieder gerne von sich behaupten


Es wäre ja schliessliche für die Linke Clique nicht so angenehm, wenn die Menschen erkennen würden, dass es sich hier halt doch um rotlackierte Nazis handelt, die auf Deutschland und auf die Deutschen einen Dreck geben und somit bei der Menschlichkeit auf der selben Stufe stehen wie ihre braunen Gesinnungsgenossen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich lasse dich mal in deiner kleinen Welt, in die anscheinend keine sachlichen Argumente eindringen, geschweige denn verlassen können...


----------



## Poulton (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nun im Gegensatz zu den meisten FDP-Wählern fängt mein Tag um 6 Uhr an und hört dann um 22 Uhr wieder auf.


Achso, jetzt ist ein Großteil der FDP Wähler auch noch zu faul zum arbeiten. Hoffentlich wirst du noch lange Spaß an den Vorhersagen die deine Tarrotkarten dir geben haben.



> ich tue etwas für mein Geld, ich bin einer der wenigen wirklichen Leistungsträger dieser verkommenen Gesellschaft, in der sich Leistung tatsächlich nicht mehr lohnt.


Und was gepflegen die Linken dagegen zu machen? Noch mehr Sozialausgaben, Arbeit für alle, selbst wenn sich die nicht lohnt, Mindestlohn und andere Utopien aus eintausend und einer Planwirtschaft.



> und zahle dann auch noch meine Steuern,


Wie Millionen anderer Menschen auch.



> nur damit die reichen Bonzen - die sich eh nur auf dem Rücken anderer hart arbeitender Menschen ausruhen -


Die Mehrzahl der von dir hier so abwertend genannten Personen, sind selber hart arbeitende Menschen, die durch Einzelne(!) in Verruf gebracht werden. 



> Findest du so etwas fair?


Eine Politik welche darauf abzielt, die staatlichen Ausgaben auf ein Minimum zu halten sowie die Abgabenlast der Bürger ebenfalls auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren(ohne Enteignungsspielereien der Marke Reichensteuer) finde ich fair, ja.



> Und dann gibt es da noch die Zeitarbeiter, die nicht einmal von ihrem Lohn leben können


Gegen zu niedrige Löhne anzugehen, ist Aufgabe der Tarifpartner. Ansonsten ist Zeitarbeit nichts schlechtes, sofern sie richtig ausgearbeitet wurde/ist, wie das Beispiel Niederlande zeigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Leute:
Reißt euch mal ein bißchen mit euren Spekulationen über andere zusammen.

Ich kann zwar selbst auch bei vielen Leuten nicht nachvollziehen, warum sie FDP wählen sollten (imho profitieren deutlich weniger Leute von derer Politik, als sie wählen) - aber das sind Meinungen. Sätze wie "XYZ% der FDP-Wähler sind ABC" sind Aussagen und wenn "ABC" etwas abwertendes ist, sind es Beleidigungen. Ich bitte darum, entweder aus den Aussagen Fakten zu machen (sprich: sie zu belegen - was schwer wird, denn wie erwähnt: Die meisten statisitisch zu erfassten Daten sehen bei den Grünen nicht anders aus, aber die Überschneidungen zwischen den Wählern sind trotzdem klein), oder diese Aussagen eindeutig als Spekulationen mit großem Fragezeichen zu präsentieren (z.B. nicht "FDPler denken nur bis Gestern" , sondern "wie kann nur davonausgehen, dass die FDP-Politik für eine strahlende Zukunft sorgt?").

Andernfalls besteht die Gefahr moderativen Eingreifens, inbesondere wenn sich FDP-wählenden-Community-Mitglieder persönlich beleidigt fühlen oder das Niveau endgültig unter den Stammtisch absackt.


----------



## JePe (19. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meint er die Steuererleichterung für die Reichen, also die FDP-Wähler.



Bla, bla, bla.

Welche Steuererleichterungen meint er / meinst Du? Ganz konkret, bitte. Gerne mit Benennung des zugehoerigen Gesetzes und einer Quelle zwecks Nachpruefbarkeit.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass "reich" sein ebensowenig verwerflich ist wie "Aktionaer" oder "Manager". Ist aber ausdruecklich nicht meine Frage - die steht etwas weiter oben und haette ich zu gerne beantwortet.


----------



## Woohoo (19. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Steuerentlastungen sollen doch erst Anfang 2011 kommen!? Bis jetzt gibt es doch "nur" mehr Kindergeld und höhere Freibeträge. 
Davon profitieren arm und reich. Ob das jetzt gerecht ist sei mal dahingestellt.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich da irre.


----------



## Bucklew (19. November 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Eine Politik welche darauf abzielt, die staatlichen Ausgaben auf ein Minimum zu halten sowie die Abgabenlast der Bürger ebenfalls auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren(ohne Enteignungsspielereien der Marke Reichensteuer) finde ich fair, ja.


Wie z.B. die komplette Verlagerung der Rentenversicherung auf die Arbeitnehmer?
Pflegeversicherung: Ausstieg der Arbeitgeber? - manager-magazin.de

Oder auch die Kopfpauschale?
Umbau der Krankenkassen: So teuer wird die schwarz-gelbe Gesundheitsreform für die Bürger - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft
Besonders toll: Die Arbeitgeber zahlen nur einen fixen Beitrag, wer die steigenden Kosten also bezahlt, kann sich jeder an zwei Fingern abzählen.

Klar, Arbeit lohnt sich wieder, aber nicht für den Arbeitnehmer, sondern für den Arbeitgeber.

Passt grad wie die Faust aufs Auge 

Lobbyismus: Ein bisschen gaga - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Steuerentlastungen sollen doch erst Anfang 2011 kommen!? Bis jetzt gibt es doch "nur" mehr Kindergeld und höhere Freibeträge.
> Davon profitieren arm und reich. Ob das jetzt gerecht ist sei mal dahingestellt.
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich da irre.



Du irrst dich - je nach Sichtweise aber nicht stark:
Von höheren Freibeträgen profitieren nur die, bei denen genug Geld aufläuft, um die Grenze der jetzigen Freibeträge zu überschreiten. Ärmeren bringt es nichts, die kriegen nur den Kostenausgleich an irgend einem anderen Ende zu spüren, der irgendwann kommt.


----------



## JePe (19. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Das ist weder richtig noch falsch.

Richtig ist, dass der Kinderfreibetrag auf das Niveau von Erwachsenen angehoben wurde (auf €7.008,- in 2010 statt €6.024,- in 2009). Richtig ist, dass das Kindergeld ansteigt (beim ersten und zweiten Kind auf €184,- in 2010 von €164,- in 2009; beim dritten Kind auf €190,- und ab dem vierten Kind auf €215,-). Und richtig ist, dass bei Beziehern von ALG2 eine Anrechnung auf den Regelsatz erfolgt.

Richtig ist auch, dass die Steuerlast fuer Einkommensbezieher ab 2010 sinken wird - ein unverheirateter und kinderloser Bezieher eines Bruttolohns von €2.000,- zahlt €22,- weniger Steuern; bei €4.000,- sind es €86,- weniger. Ein verheirateter Alleinverdiener mit zwei Kindern zahlt €45,- bzw. €78,- weniger.

Was ist eigentlich so furchtbar falsch daran, bei der Fiskal- und Sozialpolitik auch diejenigen zu beruecksichtigen, die durch Arbeit den Laden am Laufen halten anstatt immer nur auf die zu schielen, die die Transferleistungen empfangen?

Und wann geht es nun endlich mit Deutschland bergab?


----------



## Woohoo (19. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Danke für die kleine Korrektur. 

Gerechtigkeit bei der Umverteilung und Steuerbelastung ist sehr schwierig. Leistung soll sich lohnen, der Mensch soll aber auch vor allzu großer Armut gesichert werden.
Wichtig finde ich, dass alle Menschen die gleichen Startmöglichkeiten haben sollten. Das jeder Zugang zur Bildung hat und jeder einen Beruf seiner Wahl erreichen kann. Das wäre wohl ein guter sozialer Sockel, leicht ist sowas jedoch auch wieder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Und wann geht es nun endlich mit Deutschland bergab?



Hängt von der Definition von "bergab" ab.
Ich würde sagen: Spätestens, wenn jemand die Bilanz im Haushalt ausgleichen muss - und irgendwann muss das jemand machen.


----------



## Bucklew (19. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Und richtig ist, dass bei Beziehern von ALG2 eine Anrechnung auf den Regelsatz erfolgt.


Ja, die freuen sich jetzt z.B. GEZ zahlen zu dürfen:
Die FDP und Hartz IV, so sieht die Realität aus Hartz IV 4, ALG II, Arbeitslosengeld 2 Hilfe und Ratgeber



JePe schrieb:


> Richtig ist auch, dass die Steuerlast fuer Einkommensbezieher ab 2010 sinken wird - ein unverheirateter und kinderloser Bezieher eines Bruttolohns von €2.000,- zahlt €22,- weniger Steuern; bei €4.000,- sind es €86,- weniger. Ein verheirateter Alleinverdiener mit zwei Kindern zahlt €45,- bzw. €78,- weniger.


Das kann man dann direkt in die Gesundheitskasse zahlen:

Umbau der Krankenkassen: So teuer wird die schwarz-gelbe Gesundheitsreform für die Bürger - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

Man schaue sich mal an wer entlastet wird....


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich habe gestern das großartige, amerikanische Gesundheitssystem kennen gelernt. 

Bin im Kaufhaus ausgerutscht und auf die Schnauze geflogen. 
Ein Rettungswagen hat mich zu einer staatlichen Notaufnahme gebracht (ist da normal, weil man Angst hat, dass man verklagt wird). 
Dort hat eine nette Frau meine Daten aufgenommen und obwohl ich nur eine schmerzende Hand hatte, wurde ich gleich von einem Oberarzt in einen Behandlungsraum mitgenommen.
Mein Armani-Jackett () wurde von gleich zwei Schwestern auf einem Bügel aufgehängt und ein Assistentsarzt kam dazu und machte schnell eine Röntgenaufnahme (die sagen ja X-Ray dazu, weil sie Röntgen nicht aussprechen können ).
Das ganze hat ungefähr 20 Minuten gedauert, dann war geklärt, dass ich mich nicht ernsthaft verletzt habe und die Schwellung an der Hand in ein paar Tagen von selbst verschwinden wird.
Ach ja, eine hübsche Schwester hat mit auch noch eine Tasse Kaffee gebracht, während ich auf die X-Ray Aufnahme warten musste. 

Insgesamt war das sehr nett und zuvorkommend.
Als ich fertig an der Aufnahme stand und gehen wollte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die meisten Leute immer noch im Warteraum saßen, die vor mir schon da waren.
Als ich nachfragte, sagte die Mitarbeiterin, dass das normal ist, die sind ja nicht versichert, bzw. haben solche Versicherungen, die nur dann bezahlen, wenn ein bestimmer Arzt sie behandelt. Dabei ist es egal, ob es ein gebrochener Arm oder eine Kopfverletzung darunter ist, alles, was nicht lebensbedrohend ist, wird dort hingesetzt und muss warten, bis es drankommt.

Tja, wenn ich nun daran denke, was die FDP mit dem Gesundheitssystem vorhat, kann man sich langsam daran gewöhnen, dass es bei uns auch bald so aussehen wird. Nur der, der eine entsprechende Versicherung hat oder optisch nicht arm aussieht (dank Armani ) wird dann noch direkt behandelt, alle anderen gucken in die Röhre.


----------



## JePe (20. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wie schon etwas weiter vorne geschrieben: Du solltest viel mehr Lotto spielen. Bei Deiner prophetischen Veranlagung kann´s Dir egal sein, wie die Zukunft aussieht - Du wirst ohnehin im Geld schwimmen.


----------



## Havenger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Dafür das nur vornehmlich Reiche die FDP wählen, hätte ich jetzt gerne mal Quellen. Ein "das weis man so" genügt nicht.
> Denn danach, wurde die FDP bei deinen omninösen "Reichen" schon längst von den Grünen überholt und sie bilden auch nicht die Mehrheit derjenigen, die sie wählen/gewählt haben.



gab kurz nach der wahl ne politik sendung aufm zdf oder so und da kam raus : 17% der ärzte haben die fdp gewählt sowie auch ein großteil der weit-aus-besser-verdiener ...

zudem erinnere ich mich noch gut : unsere alte sozikunde lehrerin war übelster fdp fan ...

fdp is definitiv nur was für leute die mehr gald als hirn haben !


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Mein Chef wählt FDP. Er gehört zu den mittelständischen Unternehmern, die recht gut verdienen, aber trotzdem immer noch was zu meckern haben.
Wenn der sich einen Audi S5 kauft um damit zu Kunden zu fahren, kann es der Firma nicht soo schlecht gehen, trotzdem werden zu Weihnachten bei uns 4 Leute entlassen, weil die Zeiten angeblich hart sind.
Aber seine Tochter hat zum 18. Geburtstag ein SLK bekommen. Dafür ist letztes Jahr das Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld abgeschafft worden.


----------



## Bucklew (20. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber seine Tochter hat zum 18. Geburtstag ein SLK bekommen. Dafür ist letztes Jahr das Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld abgeschafft worden.


Ja so läuft das leider oft ab. Es gibt leider auch unter den mittelständischen Unternehmern viele, die die Bodenhaftung völlig und absolut verloren haben.


----------



## Havenger (21. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

wieder ein beispiel für die gier der wespen : die minister wollen alle in ZEITEN DER KRISE !!! ne erhöhung ihrer gehälter/löhne ... spinnen die schw... ?!? ...

ja der übliche satz : "Wenn ich Bundeskanzler wäre !"


----------



## JePe (21. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

... Quelle?


----------



## Havenger (22. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ja mit quelle das war schon vor der krise ein problem durch die misswirtschaft von acandor ... drum is quelle auch pleite gegangen ...


----------



## JePe (22. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Sehr lustig. Eine Quelle fuer die Behauptung, es solle Diaetenerhoehungen fuer wen-auch-immer geben, haette ich gern.


----------



## Havenger (22. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

aso ... gott warte mal das hab ich in ner zeitung gelesen oder wars online ? weis net mehr so genau ... kann aber auch sein das das nur für den landtag sachsens galt ... ( wie gesagt bin mir net so sicher wo ich das jetzt noch gelesen hatte wenn ichs finde poste ich mal den artikel hier )

aber hier noch ne frechheit : 115 Abgeordnete bestellten Füller für 68800 Euro - Politik - Bild.de


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

es ist ja mehr als offensichtlich das DIE westerwelle alles daran gesetzt hat den letzten strohhalm zu greifen um nochmal international abgreifen zu können. wäre die diesma nich gewählt worden wäre es vorbei gewesen...
Nun sollten wir uns alle freuen, es geht aufwärts... oder verdient ihr etwa keine 100.000 euro im jahr sodas für euch der schnitt schlechter wird?! *ironie off*

man kann ja alles schönreden, muss man nur irgendwie verpacken...

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie haben krebs!"


MfG Terence


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Havenger schrieb:


> aso ... gott warte mal das hab ich in ner zeitung gelesen oder wars online ? weis net mehr so genau ... kann aber auch sein das das nur für den landtag sachsens galt ... ( wie gesagt bin mir net so sicher wo ich das jetzt noch gelesen hatte wenn ichs finde poste ich mal den artikel hier )



Das wäre dann aber doch ein kleiner, feiner Unterschied, den du so auch darstellen solltest...



> aber hier noch ne frechheit : 115 Abgeordnete bestellten Füller für 68800 Euro - Politik - Bild.de




OMG!!!!!1111elf
Die Welt geht unter!!!
Jemand hat Füller für im Schnitt 180€ gekauft! Jetzt ist Deutschland Pleite! Wie soll es nur weitergehen? Muss sich Deutschland jetzt mit Österreich vereinigen, um den Staatsbankrot zu verhindern?
BILD wird berichten!
(nicht zuletzt in der Hoffnung, auf xxx.xxx€-Buffets bei Presseveranstaltungen im Verlauf des Jahres)


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Geändert von ruyven_macaran (Heute um 14:33 Uhr)                                                                   Grund: BILD würde nie ein Komma machen, wo ein Ausrufezeichen möglich ist!                                      _



Hahahahaha, echt geil


----------



## JePe (23. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Havenger schrieb:


> aso ... gott warte mal das hab ich in ner zeitung gelesen oder wars online ? weis net mehr so genau ... kann aber auch sein das das nur für den landtag sachsens galt ... ( wie gesagt bin mir net so sicher wo ich das jetzt noch gelesen hatte wenn ichs finde poste ich mal den artikel hier )


 
Danke fuer die Vorlage. In der Tat ist im Land Sachsen eine Diaetenerhoehung (in Hoehe von zunaechst €345,- und spaeter nochmals €223,- auf das Niveau von Richtern) fuer die saechsischen Landtagsabgeordneten -nicht Minister- fuer das kommende Jahr geplant. Diese Erhoehung wurde im Jahr 2007 beschlossen. Wer hat da gleich noch mal regiert?

Ach ja. Eine grosse Koalition.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

die stifte waren zwar ein bizzares beispiell, aber lachen sollte man darüber eigentlich nich. so wie ruyven es aber ausgedrückt hat gelang mir das auch nicht *g... wenn für stifte schon gute 70.000 euro draufgehen will ich nicht wissen was sonst noch pro kopf anfällt. mit sicherheit hat jeder mindestens einen laptop, paar handys und was weiß ich nich vom staat gesponsert bekommen. abgesehen von den ganzen diäten und reisekostenpauschalen und sonst noch für aufwandsentschädigungen oder wie auch immer sie das verpackt ham


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

lass es zusammen ein paar Millionen im Jahr sein, die aber auch alle ein bißchen Sinn machen (180€ Füller vielleicht nicht unbedingt - aber den Unterschied zwischen 18€ und 50€ merkt man definitiv, bis 100€ würde mich auch nicht wundern. Und das man Politiker lieber mit einem 10€/h Chauffeur fährt, damit sie die auch als Arbeitsstunde -à20€?- nutzen können, ist auch kein überflüssiger Luxus) - das ist einfach nichts im Vergleich zu zweistelligen Milliardenbeträgen für Wirtschaftsföderung. Selbst die Diäten und direkten Bezüge sind einfach ein Nichts im Vergleich zum Gesamthaushalt.
Deswegen kann man sich vielleicht mal gelegentlich fragen, was es über den Character eines Politikers aussagt, wenn er ein bißchen mehr ausgibt, als nötig ist - aber monatelang einen Skandal daraus machen, wenn eine Ministerin für 1000€ mehr fährt, als sie darf, ist einfach sinnlos. Da gilt dann das gleiche, wie für Manager: Wenn man jemanden anheuert, damit er sich über 100.000.000€ Gedanken macht, dann feuert man ihn nicht, wenn er mal ein bißchen weniger Zeit auf die Planung von 100€ verwendet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> OMG!!!!!1111elf
> Die Welt geht unter!!!
> Jemand hat Füller für im Schnitt 180€ gekauft! Jetzt ist Deutschland Pleite! Wie soll es nur weitergehen? Muss sich Deutschland jetzt mit Österreich vereinigen, um den Staatsbankrot zu verhindern?
> BILD wird berichten!
> (nicht zuletzt in der Hoffnung, auf xxx.xxx€-Buffets bei Presseveranstaltungen im Verlauf des Jahres)


 
Das ist mal wieder typisch Bild Zeitung. 
So einen Unsinn prangern sie an, aber die wirklich wichtigen Themen werden gerne mal verschleiert, umgeschrieben oder verharmlost. 
Sind halt Spacken beim Axel Springer Verlag, aber was soll man von denen erwarten.


----------



## Terence Skill (24. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

du hast ja recht, es gibt mit sicherheit mehr als genug posten in weit aus größeren beträgen die verschwendet werden. das rechtfertigt aber trotzdem nich sich noch fix die dinger zu bestellen, bevor man eventuell scheidet. das gehetze um die ulla allerdings, fand ich auch völlig daneben. da merkt man immer so schön wem die ganzen blöden zeitungen etc gehören. aus solchen kleinigkeiten versuchen sie dann einen riesen strick zu drehen. da fällt mir noch das schöne beispiel der eva herman ein... noch eine die zu unrecht von den medien geköpft wurde. das ham se mit der ulla auch versucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Und genau da beginnt die Suggestion von Bild.
Es steht nämlich nirgendwo, dass "kurz vor dem möglichen Ende" noch schnell teure Stife bestellt wurden. (was ja auch ziemlicher Schwachsinn wäre, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir hier von Abgeordneten reden, die auch bei einem Wechsel ihrer Partei in die Opposition nicht unbedingt ohne Mandat dastehen). Was da steht ist:
- Es wurde insgesamt "viel" Geld für Stifte ausgegeben
- fast die Hälfte wurde von Januar bis Juli gekauft
- wie teuer diejenigen waren, die im August, September und Oktober ("kurz" vor Schluss?) ausgegeben wurden, steht nirgends

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Preisspanne bei Montblanc bereits bei Serienmodellen 4-stellige Größenordnungen erreichen kann und Sondereditionen auf ein vielfaches kommen, reichen ein paar wenige (ggf. noch amtierende?) Abgeordnete aus (die z.B. der Meinung waren, als Minister brauche man was repräsentatives), um fast den kompletten Betrag vor Anfang Februar auszugeben. ("Konsum gegen Wirtschaftsflaute" ftw?)

Das einzige, was auf eine Bereicherung kurz vor Ende hindeutet, ist die letzte Zeile, der zu Folge Bild Informationen hätte, dass einige Abgeordnete kurz vor Schluss "eine Reihe" goldene Füller bestellt hätten. D.h.:
- ggf. nur 2 Abgeordnete
- fordern ggf. nur 3 Füller an
- die Gold enthalten (Montblanc stellt zwar auch komplett vergoldetes her, aber der Bild dürfte so eine Zeile auch eine vergoldete Feder reichen - wie man sie selbst in der 20€ Klasse finden kann)
- bekommen diese Anforderung ggf. aber nicht mal genehmigt
- und das ganze ist selbst für Bild-Verhältnisse nur ein Gerücht aus einer nicht weiter nenneswerten Quelle.
Oder anders: Komplett aus den Fingern gesogen?.


Merke: Bild-lesen ist eine Kunst. Wer mit dem Politik-Teil noch keine Übung hat, kann erstmal mit ComputerBild anfangen - die sind stehen sogar noch leicht besser da, was das Verhältniss zwischen vermittelten Inhalten, real geschriebenem und der Realität angeht.
D.h:


----------



## DOTL (24. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Die Story mit den Füllern hat übrigens auch der Spiegel aufgegriffen:
Privilegien von Abgeordneten: Veredelter Dienst am Volk - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Das im Artikel angesprochene Dezember-Fieber gilt aber wohl für sämtliche Geschäftsbereiche sowohl in Unternehmen, wie in der Wissenschaft wie scheinbar auch in der Politik, wenn man der Bild-Aussage Glauben schenken darf.
Gegen Ende einer Geschäftsperiode werden offene Budgets noch möglichst weit ausgenutzt, damit das Budget insgesamt vollständig ausgeschöpft wurde. Stellt man am Ende noch einen Überschuss fest, dann wird im nächsten Jahr meistens gekürzt, da man ja auch mit einem geringeren Budget hätte arbeiten können.


----------



## Terence Skill (24. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Hier sind die Daten zu den Ausgaben auch etwas genauer dargestellt:

Abgeordnete bestellten Füller für 68.800 Euro: Edel-Stifte mit Steuergeldern gekauft | RP ONLINE

Als Quelle wird natürlich die Bild genannt. Demnach wurden von Oktober bis August 216 Stifte bestellt...von Januar bis Juli waren es 180. Aber das is ja auch Wurst, den es läuft und lief schon immer so.

MfG Terence


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Da stehen genau die gleichen Angaben, wie bei Bild.
Aber zwei sehr schöne Beispiele, wie man aus ein und dem selben Informationshäppchen, drei verschiedene Artikel machen kann, obwohl alles jenseits von der einen Zeile Kerninformation reine Spekulation ist.


Die Jahresendüberschüsse sind übrigens nicht nur bei solchen Dingen ein Anlass für Verschwendung, sondern gerade auch bei Projekten auf Gemeinde- oder Kreisebene. Das führt dann dazu, dass oft zum Ende des Jahres nochmal Straßen ausgebessert werden, obwohl Straßenarbeiten bei kaltem Wetter und Frost wenig Sinn machen (nur heißer Asphalt verbindet sich gut), mehr kosten (Schlechtwetterzulage) und kürzer halten (Wasser schon drin, Frost kommt ein paar Tage später...).

Aber ein zugeteiltes Budget muss eben genutzt werden... . Selbst wenn man keine Kürzungen im nächsten Jahr risktiert: Sparen ist einfach nicht vorgesehen/erlaubt. Da störts dann auch nur noch halb soviel, wenn die Verantwortlichen wenig Kenntnisse von der Materie haben.


----------



## Havenger (24. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie haben krebs!"


 


am schlimmsten aber war die sache mit den verschlüsselungschips damit die die minister nicht abhören können das waren 2615 € pro sinnlos chip ! und das für jeden noch so kleinen minister ...

oder siehe sinnlose brücken wo kein mensch drüber fährt ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Wie schon etwas weiter vorne geschrieben: Du solltest viel mehr Lotto spielen. Bei Deiner prophetischen Veranlagung kann´s Dir egal sein, wie die Zukunft aussieht - Du wirst ohnehin im Geld schwimmen.


 
Warum sollte ich mehr Lotto spielen? Den Zusammenhang kann ich irgendwie nicht sehen. 
Man muss doch kein Prophet sein, wenn man in Europa früher oder später Zustände wie in den USA erwartet, was die Vergrößerung zwischen arm und reich betrifft.
Besonders schlimm sind Zustände in Südamerika, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand das begrüßt. 

Aber auch an mir geht die Krise nicht spurlos vorbei. 
Früher habe ich mir meine lippengerollte Havannas noch mit einem 500 Euro Schein angezündet. 
Heute kann ich mir das nur noch mit einem 50 Euro Schein leisten.


----------



## JePe (25. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Havenger schrieb:


> am schlimmsten aber war die sache mit den verschlüsselungschips damit die die minister nicht abhören können das waren 2615 € pro sinnlos chip ! und das für jeden noch so kleinen minister ...



Klick (weil Du mit Quellen ja gewoehnlich nicht gerade um Dich wirfst).

Was genau ist "sinnlos" an einer Verschluesselung der Mobilkommunikation von Regierungsbeamten und damit potenziellen Geheimnistraegern? Und woher stammt der von Dir angegebene Stueckpreis? Ich finde dazu -mal wieder- keine serioese Quelle.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man muss doch kein Prophet sein, wenn man in Europa früher oder später Zustände wie in den USA erwartet, was die Vergrößerung zwischen arm und reich betrifft.
> Besonders schlimm sind Zustände in Südamerika, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand das begrüßt.



Du solltest praeziser formulieren und nicht von Land zu Land springen, wie es Dir gerade in den Kram passt. Zwei Seiten vorher hast Du eine Geschichte (?) ueber das amerikanische Gesundheitssystem erzaehlt und orakelt, dass dies in Deutschland FDP-sei-Dank auch irgendwann so sein wuerde; jetzt redest Du von Europa (das nicht von der FDP regiert wird) und Suedamerika (das auch nicht von der FDP regiert wird). Du willst die Diskussion doch nicht etwa gezielt ins Off Topic steuern ... ?


----------



## Bucklew (25. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Und der nächste Klopper von SChwarz/Gelb:

Kündigungsfristen: Schwarz-Gelb beugt sich der Vermieterlobby - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## Havenger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ich weis bild ist nicht seriös aber preislich kommt das bei dem chip durchaus hin ...

hier ne halbwegs seriöse quelle : http://send4free.de/magazin/handy/politiker-mit-3-000-euro-handys/

kommt sogar noch mehr hinzu ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Äh - falsch?
Es kommt nicht noch mehr dazu, sondern man erhält für das Geld noch mehr.



> Dafür bekommt die Regierung 4000 Taschencomputer von T-Systems, die einen vertraulichen E-Mail-Verkehr sicherstellen sollen, sowie 3250 bestellte Sicherheitschips von Secusmart und 2000 Bluetooth-Zusatzgeräte des Unternehmens Rohde & Schwarz.



Oder anders: Die Bundesregierung schafft mehrere 1000 mobile Rechner mit abhörsicheren Internetzugang an. Es sind also nicht 2800€ pro Chip, sondern es sind 2800€ pro Laptop, Handy und Chip, was -je nach Laptop- nun wirklich keine ungewöhnlich hohe Ausgabe sein muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Du solltest praeziser formulieren und nicht von Land zu Land springen, wie es Dir gerade in den Kram passt. Zwei Seiten vorher hast Du eine Geschichte (?) ueber das amerikanische Gesundheitssystem erzaehlt und orakelt, dass dies in Deutschland FDP-sei-Dank auch irgendwann so sein wuerde; jetzt redest Du von Europa (das nicht von der FDP regiert wird) und Suedamerika (das auch nicht von der FDP regiert wird). Du willst die Diskussion doch nicht etwa gezielt ins Off Topic steuern ... ?


 
Wieso sollte ich präzieser formulieren?
Ich gebe nur Beispiele, wie sich das Sozialsystem in Deutschland entwickeln könnte, wenn die Ziele der FDP durchgesetzt werden können.
Dass die CDU eher der FDP entspricht als den Zielen der Grünen oder der Linken, sollte ja offensichtlich sein. 
Eine Gesellschaft verändert sich, wenn der Unterschied zwischen arm und reich immer größer wird. Es könnten irgendwann zu Unruhen kommen (man beachte die Vorstädte von Paris vor einigen Jahren).
Die aktuelle Regierung muss halt aufpassen, dass sie sich nicht zu sehr von den Lobbyverbänden leiten lässt.
Besonders die Straßenbaulobby ist wieder gewachsen. Da werden Projekte in den Raum geworfen, die schon vor 20 Jahren sinnfrei waren.
Aber dank schwarz/gelb wird wieder mehr Geld in irgendwelche Baumaßnahmen gesteckt.


----------



## Havenger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

@ruyven_macaran

trotzdem ist es schwachsinn ! die brauchen den ganzen müll doch gar nicht, denn wann wurde zuletzt mal einer ernsthaft abgehört ( außer lafo ) ?


----------



## DOTL (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Sowas fällt unter die innere Sicherheit. Genauso wie sich auch Firmen vor z.B. Wirtschaftsspionage schützen, machen Regierungen ähnliches. Es gibt nun einmal Informationen, welche nicht für die breite Öffentlickeit gedacht sind oder welche, die man gezielt vor Bestimmten geheim halten möchte.
Insofern ist es nachvollziehbar, dass sich auch hohe Regierungsbeamte durch jene Geräte zusätzlich absichern. Selbiges gilt z.B. für die Bundeswehr oder auch für andere Staatsregierungen/Organisationen auch.

Der Sinn dahinter ist durchaus erkennbar, fraglich ist allerdings, ob die jeweiligen Kosten insgesamt angemessen waren. Aber das zu beurteilen fällt für einen Außenstehenden sehr schwer, weshalb demzufolge eine Pauschalkritik auch eher schwer fällt.


----------



## Terence Skill (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

sieht doch aber wieder wie billigste mittel zur spionageabwehr aus^^ wer weiss ob das zeugs überhaupt was taugt. da müsste erstmal wieder ein chaos computer club auftreten und die technik als veraltet und völlig unsicher entlarven bis über die wirklichen ausgaben dafür nachgedacht würde. und doch werden unsere politiker sicherlich von fbi, cia, mi6 oder was weiß ich wie die vereine heissen abgehört usw. und sobald einer anfängt gegen den strom zu schwimmen, hat er halt ma nen kleinen unfall, ala Jörg Haider bei den össis.


----------



## Woohoo (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Jaja dem Haider hat die CIA Alkohol in Bier und Schnaps gemischt damit er verunglückt. 

@ Terence 
Hab auch schon einige andere Theorien über den "Unfall" gelesen/gesehen. Auf jeden Fall sehr spannend und vielleicht ist daran sogar was dran, wer weiß. 
Leider werden wir da keine Gewissheit bekommen.


----------



## Terence Skill (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

na wer sagt denn das er betrunken war? das behaupten die behörden mit ihren ach so fraglichen gutachten. die zeugen, denen ich mehr glaube als dem gutachten, sagen allerdings was ganz anderes...und die bilder von der unfallstelle und dem wagen sprechen auch dafür das in der nacht wohl was etwas anderes geschehen ist, als behauptet wird. aber wenn wir darüber diskutieren wollen, machen wir besser einen eigenen thread auf.


----------



## Havenger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

kann mal einer die quelle über den "anderen" tod von haider mit offenbaren ? wäre doch mal interessant zu lesen ...


----------



## Terence Skill (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

guck dir doch das hier mal an, havenger:

Sprengstoff im Dachholm von Haiders Phaeton Kein Unfall sondern ein Anschlag


----------



## Icejester (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> guck dir doch das hier mal an, havenger:
> 
> Sprengstoff im Dachholm von Haiders Phaeton Kein Unfall sondern ein Anschlag



Was ist denn das für ein Mumpitz!  Da fotografiert jemand einen geöffneten Aufnahmepunkt für einen Dachgepäckträger oder etwas ähnliches und will das allen Ernstes als Vorrichtung zum Sprengen von Fahrzeugen verkaufen? Wie bescheuert sind die Menschen eigentlich?


----------



## Terence Skill (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie bescheuert sind die Menschen eigentlich?


 
Wie bescheuert sind die Menschen die solche Aktionen nicht kritisch hinterfragen...gehörst du auch zu denen die immernoch glauben die bärtigen mit den teppichmessern hätten das world-trade-center zerstört...? bevor du überhaupt was dazu erzählst, solltest du dir erstmal ein wenig zeit nehmen und dich mit der sache und den vorhandenen fakten befassen!


----------



## Icejester (28. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Gehörst Du auch zu den Menschen, die vor einer blauen Wand stehen und steif und fest behaupten, diese sei gelb, wenn man ihnen sagt, sie wäre blau?


----------



## JePe (28. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich bitte Dich. Es gibt kein Blau! Das Blau wurde von einer zionistischen Weltverschwoerung erfunden, so viel steht fest!

Koennte alles lustig sein, wenn die Leute es nicht so schrecklich ernst meinen wuerden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> aber wenn wir darüber diskutieren wollen, machen wir besser einen eigenen thread auf.



Das ist ein sehr guter Vorschlag, denn wenn es noch mehr offtopic wird, dann mach ich aus dem bläulichem Forumshintergrund tatsächlich eine gelbe Wand.
Oder eine rote 


Ich möchte an der Stelle aber noch anmerken, dass für alle Diskussion im Politikforum den Themen angemessene, hohe Anforderungen an Argumentation und Belegbarkeit gestellt werden. Das führte bereits im Thread zum WTC zu einiger Ernüchterung. Bei einem Thema, bei dem die physikalischen Abläufe ziemlich eindeutig sind, dürfte es noch schwerer werden, über etwas anderes als Hörensagen und Verdachtsmomente zu reden.
D.h. ggf. solltet ihr den Thread gleich in der RuKa erstellen, damit ihr euch euren Verschwörungstheorien hingeben könnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Als Nachfolger Jungs ist eine hessische Unionspolitikerin nachgerückt. Hmm, da hat Merkel wohl dem Koch etwas geschuldet.


----------



## DOTL (29. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Vielleicht. Wobei allgemein in einem Regierungslager darauf geachtet wird, dass alle Parteiverbände zum Zug kommen. Bei einer Landtagswahl sind das dann die einzelnen Bezirke, auf welche man achtet. Auf Bundesebne sind das dann die einzelnen Bundesländer, welche ins Regierungslager eingebunden werden. So achtet man darauf, dass alle Bundesländer weitgehend gleichrangig auf Ministerialebene (Minister und Staatsminister) vertreten sind. Quasi, geht ein Hesse, dann sollte einer aus selbigem Land wieder nachrücken.


----------



## Havenger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

nur die frage warum ist dann kein minister aus dem osten in der regierung vertreten ?


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Die Kanzlerin ist aus dem Osten. Schon vergessen?


----------



## DOTL (30. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Havenger schrieb:


> nur die frage warum ist dann kein minister aus dem osten in der regierung vertreten ?


 
Der aktuelle Innenminister (De Maiziere) stammt zwar ursprünglich aus den alten Bundesländern, doch hat er seine politische Laufbahn maßgeblich in Sachsen gestaltet.
Ansonsten gibt es noch ein paar Staatsminister (z.B. Bergner), welche aus den neuen Ländern stammen.

Die Regierung setzt sich zusammen aus den einzelnen Ministern sowie Staatsminister/parl. Staatssekretäre. Ein Staatsminister ist quasi der direkte Vertreter des jeweiligen Ministers und verfügt damit auch über besondere Kompetenzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Kanzlerin ist aus dem Osten. Schon vergessen?


 
Leider nicht.


----------



## Havenger (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

doch die is im osten geboren glaube ich aber mal ehrlich : die könnt ihr behalten die wollen wir net mehr


----------



## Icejester (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Äh? Ihr habt sie doch. Immerhin sitzt sie ja in Berlin, nicht wahr? Und das ist nochmal in welchem Teil Deutschlands?


----------



## Havenger (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

naja aber der bundestag ist in westberlin ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Öhm, Westberlin gibts seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr und Berlin ist eine Stadt in Ostdeutschland.


----------



## Icejester (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich kann da auch keinen Unterschied sehen. Die letzten Male, die ich in Berlin war, hätte ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt sagen können, ob ich jetzt im alten Osten oder Westen bin.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ich finds doof wenn über OST und WEST noch gesprochen wird als wär die mauer noch da... 

ich finds auch echt hinterfotzig dass in diversen umfragen sich der großteil der im westlichen teil deutschlands lebenden bevölkerung die mauer zurückwünscht...

wer sich sowas wünscht gehört für mich eingesperrt und ist für mich kein deutscher... 

also bitte: ES GIBT WEDER OSSIS NOCH WESSIS!!!


----------



## Havenger (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ja war nur so eine hilemlrichtung aber 11% der deutschen wünschen sich die mauer zurück ! vlt sollten wie eher ne mauer um die problemviertel in berlin ziehen  ... da kommt auch ein ost west ding raus ...

ne scherz ... hab ne freundin die is auch net gut auf die wiedervereinigung zu sprechen ( na gut war mehr ne angliederung wie 1938 ö an nd )


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Havenger schrieb:


> ja war nur so eine hilemlrichtung aber 11% der deutschen wünschen sich die mauer zurück !


 
Ja ja, 11% wollen die Mauer wieder haben.
Für 89% würde auch ein hoher Zaun reichen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Eigentlich will ich auch die Mauer wieder... 
aber machen wir doch einen Kompromiss...
ich gebe mich auch mit dem Zaun zufrieden, wenn die Merkel dann gleich auch hinter diesem bleibt (da wo sie herkommt und auch hingehört )  

PS: Das ist nur Spaß


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Merkel kann als Kriegsentschädigung nach Afghanistan abgeschoben werden. 
Sollen sich die Taliban an ihr die Zähne ausbeißen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Da würde ich aber lieber die Schwesterwelle hin schicken


----------



## Havenger (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ne das ist gemein die beiden da hin zu schicken da erklären die uns den krieg  ...

maschendrahtzaun  ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Havenger schrieb:


> ne das ist gemein die beiden da hin zu schicken da erklären die uns den krieg  ...


 
Womit wollen die uns denn angreifen?  
Drogen?


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wenn ich das lese, könnte ich
Es giebt kein Ost oder West sonder das ist ein Deutschland, was einige immer noch nicht verstehen. Oder nicht verstehen wollen, aber das ist echt arm


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Womit wollen die uns denn angreifen?
> Drogen?



Nein, sie schicken uns Merkel und die Schwesterwelle samt neuer Anhänger deren Politik wieder zurück...

Noch nie etwas von psychologischer Kriegsführung gehört? 




Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese, könnte ich
> Es giebt kein Ost oder West sonder das ist ein Deutschland, was einige immer noch nicht verstehen. Oder nicht verstehen wollen, aber das ist echt arm



Ich glaube wir wollen das gerade spaßeshalber nicht verstehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nein, sie schicken uns Merkel und die Schwesterwelle samt neuer Anhänger deren Politik wieder zurück...
> 
> Noch nie etwas von Psychologischer Kriegsführung gehört?
> 
> Ich glaube wir wollen das gerade spaßeshalber nicht verstehen


 
Du meinst also wie das Stockholm Syndrom, nur eben anders rum?


----------



## Havenger (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ja böse kriegsführung ... am ende gibts dann nen internationalen islamischen aufstand wenn wir die zu denen schicken ... also schutzperson für die beiden schicken wir bush mit ... ach ne der verkauft ja im irak schuhe  ...


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst also wie das Stockholm Syndrom, nur eben anders rum?




Nenn mich paranoid, aber vielleicht ist das der Grund weshalb es noch keinen Anschlag bei uns gab, die haben uns schon die aktuelle Regierung geschickt, quasi als Psychoterror.... 




Havenger schrieb:


> ach ne der verkauft ja im irak schuhe  ...



Nein, der verkauft da Öl...


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Aber um mal auf die Frage zu kommen, wann ging es denn in den letzten Jahren mal Bergauf in Deutschland oder habe ich da was verpasst.
Rente mit 67
Hartz 4
Ursula van L.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

In den 50ern ging es Berauf. 

Und Ursula heißt von der L.


----------



## Havenger (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

jo in den 50ern wars das erste und letzte mal für die brd ... wenn man das deutschereichsieht noch die 20er und um die jahrhundertwende rum ...


----------



## Bucklew (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Abwärts muss man bald wohl in Schriftgröße 72, fett, kursiv und unterstrichen schreiben:

Haushalt 2010: Bund plant 100 Milliarden Euro neue Schulden - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

100 Millarden € Schulden bei 239 Millarden regelmäßiger Einnahmen. Ein Hohn!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Abwärts muss man bald wohl in Schriftgröße 72, fett, kursiv und unterstrichen schreiben:
> 
> Haushalt 2010: Bund plant 100 Milliarden Euro neue Schulden - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft
> 
> 100 Millarden € Schulden bei 239 Millarden regelmäßiger Einnahmen. Ein Hohn!


 
Aber immer noch besser als jetzt in Griechenland zu sein.


----------



## art90 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Abwärts muss man bald wohl in Schriftgröße 72, fett, kursiv und unterstrichen schreiben:
> 
> Haushalt 2010: Bund plant 100 Milliarden Euro neue Schulden - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft
> 
> 100 Millarden € Schulden bei 239 Millarden regelmäßiger Einnahmen. Ein Hohn!




jo, aber hauptsache mit steuersenkungen auf "dummenfang" gehen...
ein armutszeugnis, auch für die wählerschaft, die offensichtlich nicht weiter als von der tapete bis wand gedacht hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Na ja, Münte hat ja mal gesagt, dass er das umverschämt findet, wenn man die Politiker an das fest macht, was sie vor der Wahl versprochen haben.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Aber um mal auf die Frage zu kommen, wann ging es denn in den letzten Jahren mal Bergauf in Deutschland oder habe ich da was verpasst.
> Rente mit 67
> Hartz 4



Man wusste schon vor 50Jahre, als man das Rentensystem einführte, dass das Konzept nicht aufgehen würde, gar nur mit Einwanderung zu regulieren sei.

Harz4 hin oder her. In anderen Staaten gibt es gar nichts. Deutschland ist der sozialste Staat der Welt. Hätte wir hier noch ordentlich Familienstruktüren gäbe es Schlagwörter wie Altersarmut gar nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Man wusste schon vor 50Jahre, als man das Rentensystem einführte, dass das Konzept nicht aufgehen würde, gar nur mit Einwanderung zu regulieren sei.


 
Der größte Fehler war die Finanzierung der Einheit mit den Sozialsystemen, das konnte nicht gut gehen und jetzt stehen wir vor einem Scherbenhaufen.
Wieviele DDRler haben denn wieviel in das DDR Rentensystem eingezahlt und was bekommen die heute?


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



art90 schrieb:


> ein armutszeugnis, auch für die wählerschaft, die offensichtlich nicht weiter als von der tapete bis wand gedacht hat.



Wenn ich mir das Wahlergebnis so anschaue, dann muss ich eh davon ausgehen, dass leider ein Großteil derer die in Deutschland wählen gegangen sind Opfer der Bildungspolitik derer sind, die sie wieder gewählt haben...


----------



## art90 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Wahlergebnis so anschaue, dann muss ich eh davon ausgehen, dass leider ein Großteil derer die in Deutschland wählen gegangen sind Opfer der Bildungspolitik derer sind, die sie wieder gewählt haben...



scheint mir so, als ob viele menschen zum nachplappern "erzogen" werden und einfach nicht in der lage sind, sich kritisch mit einem thema auseinanderzusetzen. man könnte schon fast sagen, die "bild" übernimmt das denken für die bevölkerung...

klingt bisl komisch, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit meine ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich stehe voll hinter meiner politischen Entscheidung. 
Was hatte ich noch gewählt...??


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



art90 schrieb:


> scheint mir so, als ob viele menschen zum nachplappern "erzogen" werden und einfach nicht in der lage sind, sich kritisch mit einem thema auseinanderzusetzen. man könnte schon fast sagen, die "bild" übernimmt das denken für die bevölkerung...
> 
> klingt bisl komisch, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit meine ^^



Natürlich denken viele Menschen nicht mehr nach und lassen sich von den privaten steuern und beeinflussen, das ist ja schon fast wie eine Gehirnwäsche 

Die wenigsten, die nun die Regierung für unser Land durch ihre Wahlentscheidung mit zu verantworten haben, haben sich im Vorfeld mit der aktuellen Politik/Wirtschaftslage richtig/selber auseinander gesetzt und mal ihr Gehirn bemüht...leider...


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Natürlich denken viele Menschen nicht mehr nach und lassen sich von den privaten steuern und beeinflussen, das ist ja schon fast wie eine Gehirnwäsche


Ohja, die bösen privaten. Deswegen müssen wir sie sofort verstaatlichen und den Leuten staatlich gelenkte und genehme Medien präsentieren, wie es die Linke unter der schönen Umschreibung "Vergesellschaftung" vorhat.


----------



## art90 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Ohja, die bösen privaten. Deswegen müssen wir sie sofort verstaatlichen und den Leuten staatlich gelenkte und genehme Medien präsentieren, wie es die Linke unter der schönen Umschreibung "Vergesellschaftung" vorhat.




nein, die richtige antwort auf das problem ist bildung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Havenger schrieb:


> jo in den 50ern wars das erste und letzte mal für die brd ... wenn man das deutschereichsieht noch die 20er und um die jahrhundertwende rum ...



Der Aufschwung in den 20ern und 50ern basierte auf ausländischen Kredite. Erstere brachten uns den Abschwung von 29-45 ein, letztere haben wir bis heute nicht abbezahlt.
("Jahrhundertwende" -welche eigentlich?- weiß ich nicht genau, aber mir wäre spontan keine bekannt, zu der es einfach nur aller Orten bergauf ging)


Aber so verwunderlich finde ich es auch nicht, dass es zu keinem Zeitpunkt besonders stark aufwärts ging. Warum sollte es auch?
Die einzige Möglichkeit, in der Summe eine Verbesserung herbeizuführen, ist die Schaffung neuer Werte. Rohstoffabbau und Naturzerstörung ist da in Deutschland (bzw. ganz Mitteleuropa) schon seit sehr langer Zeit nur noch eingeschränkt möglich (weil schon alles ausgebeutet ist) und die praktische Anwendung von Wissensfortschritten ist seit jeher ein eher kontinuirlicher Prozess, da er nicht zuletzt davon abhängt, wieviel man in die Zukunft investiert (chronisch zuwenig) - und im Schnitt gings ja auch langsam bergauf.
Alles andere, was man machen kann, ist Umschichten (was einen Aufschwung z.B. zu Lasten zukünftiger Generationen vortäuscht) und zerstören, wobei letzteres eben für Abschwung sorgt - und in Form des vernichtendende Konkurrenzkampfes im (Neo)Kapitalismus vorzüglich kultiviert wird.




Bucklew schrieb:


> Abwärts muss man bald wohl in Schriftgröße 72, fett, kursiv und unterstrichen schreiben:
> 
> Haushalt 2010: Bund plant 100 Milliarden Euro neue Schulden - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft
> 
> 100 Millarden € Schulden bei 239 Millarden regelmäßiger Einnahmen. Ein Hohn!



Kann man da eigentlich klagen? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde kurz vor der Krise ein Paragraph zur Stoppung der Verschuldung ins Grundgesetz aufgenommen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber immer noch besser als jetzt in Griechenland zu sein.



Wenn ich da richtig lese, sind von 13% Defizit die Rede. Bin kein BWL, aber versteht man daraus nicht den Anteil von Schulden am Haushalt? Deutschland kommt demnach im nächsten Jahr auf ein Defizit von 31% und höher.
(Mitglieder der Opposition kommen bei den Vorschlägen, die die Wespenkoalition vorlegt, auf ein Defizit, dass eher bei 130 denn 100 Milliarden liegt.)



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Man wusste schon vor 50Jahre, als man das Rentensystem einführte, dass das Konzept nicht aufgehen würde, gar nur mit Einwanderung zu regulieren sei.



Das Rentensystem wurde vor 120 Jahren eingeführt. Damals sollte man sich über die Unmöglichkeit des zugrunde liegenden unendlichen Wachstums aber genauso im klaren gewesen sein, wie heute. (d.h. die Politik gar nicht, jeder der nachdenkt sofort)



> Harz4 hin oder her. In anderen Staaten gibt es gar nichts. Deutschland ist der sozialste Staat der Welt. Hätte wir hier noch ordentlich Familienstruktüren gäbe es Schlagwörter wie Altersarmut gar nicht.



Aber ggf. welche wie "Blutfehde", "Ehrenmord", "Verheiratung",...



art90 schrieb:


> scheint mir so, als ob viele menschen zum nachplappern "erzogen" werden und einfach nicht in der lage sind, sich kritisch mit einem thema auseinanderzusetzen. man könnte schon fast sagen, die "bild" übernimmt das denken für die bevölkerung...
> 
> klingt bisl komisch, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit meine ^^



Also ich für meinen Teil bin im Rahmen meiner Schulbildung nur von einem Lehrer dazu angehalten worden, mir über politische Themen eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Und der hat sich einen Dreck um Lehrpläne gekümmert (in dem Fall:  )
Auch sonst würde mir in Deutschland kein einziges Element einfallen, das die Leute zum eigenen denken anregen würde. Passives Konsumieren von Informationen (z.B. Dokus im Fernsehen) gilt ja schon als quasi-intellektuelle Beschäftigung. Das dabei Menschen rauskommen, für die alles über BILD-Niveau eine Herausforderung darstellt, überrascht wirklich nicht. (man muss aber mal anmerken: BILD mag in der Berichterstattung besonders oberflächlich sein und eigene Ziele am offensichtlichsten verfolgen. Aber andere Medien -egal ob FAZ, TAZ, Spiegel,...- präsentieren genauso nur eine eigene Sicht der Dinge und ersetzen kein Nachdenken. Bestenfalls ersparen sie einem einen Großteil der Recherche)




P.S.:
Hat jemand Zahlen, wie groß der Anteil diverser Unterstützungsmaßnahmen für die Wirtschaft im nächsten Jahr ist? Wäre mal interessant, die Summe z.B. mit den Bildungs-&Forschungsausgaben seit der Wende oder den Investitionen in Umwelt- und Naturschutz seit Gründung der BRD zu vergleichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles andere, was man machen kann, ist Umschichten (was einen Aufschwung z.B. zu Lasten zukünftiger Generationen vortäuscht) und zerstören, wobei letzteres eben für Abschwung sorgt - und in Form des vernichtendende Konkurrenzkampfes im (Neo)Kapitalismus vorzüglich kultiviert wird.


 
Es wird doch umgeschichtet. Die "Veramrung" der Bevölkerung und gleichzeitig die höhere Produktivität der arbeitenden Gesellschaft muss sich ja irgendwo widerspiegeln. Also müssen eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen sehr reich sein oder geworden sein oder noch werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man da eigentlich klagen? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde kurz vor der Krise ein Paragraph zur Stoppung der Verschuldung ins Grundgesetz aufgenommen.


 
Der Paragraph tritt, wenn ich nicht daneben liege, erst 2011 in Kraft, deshalb wird ja noch kräftig Schulden gemacht und es so hinkaschiert, dass man auch nach 2011 noch Schulden machen kann, ohne das es auffällt.

Aber es gibt auch schon wieder andere Stimmen...KLICK 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich da richtig lese, sind von 13% Defizit die Rede. Bin kein BWL, aber versteht man daraus nicht den Anteil von Schulden am Haushalt? Deutschland kommt demnach im nächsten Jahr auf ein Defizit von 31% und höher.
> (Mitglieder der Opposition kommen bei den Vorschlägen, die die Wespenkoalition vorlegt, auf ein Defizit, dass eher bei 130 denn 100 Milliarden liegt.)


 
Es geht um das Bruttoinlandsprodukt und das liegt nun mal in Griechenland nicht so hoch wie bei uns, daher wirkt sich das in diesem Land deutlich stärker aus als bei uns.
Schau dir Island an, da hat man nur der Finanzmärkte wegen ein brauchbares Bruttoinlandsprodukt gehabt. Dass das eine Blase war, schien dabei niemanden zu interessieren, auch dem Staat nicht.
Aber sonst gibts in Island nun mal nichts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ggf. welche wie "Blutfehde", "Ehrenmord", "Verheiratung",...


 
Jap, aber trotzdem ist es ja Familie und man passt auf sich auf.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> BILD mag in der Berichterstattung besonders oberflächlich sein und eigene Ziele am offensichtlichsten verfolgen. Aber andere Medien -egal ob FAZ, TAZ, Spiegel,...- präsentieren genauso nur eine eigene Sicht der Dinge und ersetzen kein Nachdenken. Bestenfalls ersparen sie einem einen Großteil der Recherche)


 
Was aber gegen die anderen Zeitungen spricht, ist doch, dass sie die BILD oft zitieren. 
Zeitungsverläge berichten eh nur noch so, wie es ihnen passt und lassen einige Dinge in einem entsprechenden Licht darstehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Hat jemand Zahlen, wie groß der Anteil diverser Unterstützungsmaßnahmen für die Wirtschaft im nächsten Jahr ist? Wäre mal interessant, die Summe z.B. mit den Bildungs-&Forschungsausgaben seit der Wende oder den Investitionen in Umwelt- und Naturschutz seit Gründung der BRD zu vergleichen.


 
Jo, na klar... Bitte schön.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Das Rentensystem wurde vor 120 Jahren eingeführt. Damals sollte man sich über die Unmöglichkeit des zugrunde liegenden unendlichen Wachstums aber genauso im klaren gewesen sein, wie heute. (d.h. die Politik gar nicht, jeder der nachdenkt sofort)


Ich beziehe mich natürlich auf die Rentenreform von 1957.
Ab da gibt es entscheidene Änderungen im System. 

Stichwort: Umlagefinanzierung(!!). Das Kapitaldeckungsverfahren wurde abgelöst.

Der Begriff ist dem ein oder anderem sicherlich auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Finanzierungsonzept der privaten KVs bekannt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



art90 schrieb:


> nein, die richtige antwort auf das problem ist bildung.



Richtig 

Nur leider ist das anscheinend nicht allen hier klar...*hust*..17&4..*hust*...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Nur leider ist das anscheinend nicht allen hier klar...*hust*..17&4..*hust*...


 
Das hat doch mit Bildung nichts zu tun.
bildung sorgt doch eher dafür, dass die Menschen letztendlich erkennen, dass sie grundsätzlich von den Politikern übers Ohr gehauen werden und dann geht niemand mehr zur Wahl, nur eben die, dessen Bildungsniveau noch niedriger ist und was man dann hat.... 
FDP 50%, NPD 30%....


----------



## JePe (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> bildung sorgt doch eher dafür, dass die Menschen letztendlich erkennen, dass sie grundsätzlich von den Politikern übers Ohr gehauen werden(...)


 
Viva la Differenzierungsvermoegen. Politiker, Banker, Manager, Aktionaere, Jud ... ach, Nein. Da bringe ich wohl was durcheinander.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> FDP 50%, NPD 30%....


 
SE ... ich meine PD ... ich meine WA ... ich meine LINKE 75%.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nur leider ist das anscheinend nicht allen hier klar...*hust*..17&4..*hust*...


 
Mit wem verwechselst Du Dich, dass Du Dir solche Bemerkungen anmasst und glaubst, ueber die Mehrheit der WaehlerInnen ein Urteil faellen zu koennen?


----------



## art90 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat doch mit Bildung nichts zu tun.
> bildung sorgt doch eher dafür, dass die Menschen letztendlich erkennen, dass sie grundsätzlich von den Politikern übers Ohr gehauen werden und dann geht niemand mehr zur Wahl, nur eben die, dessen Bildungsniveau noch niedriger ist und was man dann hat....
> FDP 50%, NPD 30%....



das war jetzt aber auch auf die privaten sender bezogen, weil jmd was von "verstaatlichen" geblubbert hat.
die privaten zeigen nur das, was die bevölkerung "verlangt" (bzw das, was hohe quoten verspricht). und ich kann mir nunmal bei bestem willen nicht vorstellen, dass menschen mit einem gewissen bildungsniveau, sich diese gerichtssendungen, talkshows, kochsendungen und unter anderem populismus auf BILD-niveau reinziehen.

ich denke dieses problem würde sich mit einem höheren bildungsniveau von selbst lösen. aber das bleibt natürlich eine utopie, da man die menschen nunmal nicht dazu zwingen kann, sich intellektuell weiterzuentwickeln und somit etwas gutes für sich selbst zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es wird doch umgeschichtet. Die "Veramrung" der Bevölkerung und gleichzeitig die höhere Produktivität der arbeitenden Gesellschaft muss sich ja irgendwo widerspiegeln. Also müssen eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen sehr reich sein oder geworden sein oder noch werden.



Deswegen kam "vernichten" in meiner Liste vor.
Natürlich muss irgendwer ein bißchen plus machen, sonst würde niemand auf dauer versuchen, dass System so am laufen zu lassen. Aber es ist keineswegs so, dass alles, was "beim kleinen Mann" fehlt, jetzt beim "großen Mann" oder "der Industrie" ist. Abgesehen von Abflüssen ins Ausland (es möge sich mal jeder umgucken und überlegen, ein wie großer Teil der Werte in seinem Zimmer "made in Germany" ist - 20%? 30%?. Dazu addiere man noch "Urlaub") können Werte auch einfach verbraucht=vernichtet werden. Und wir leben in einer Gesellschaft mit zunehmend höheren Einweganteil (ich sag jetzt nicht "Abwra - nein. Ich sags nicht  ). Immer mehr Güter werden nur für kurze Zeit genutzt (das fängt bei sämtlicher Elektronik an und geht bis zu drei Verpackungsschichten um Süßwaren) und wandern dann in den Müll. Sie spiegeln aber einen echten Ressourcenverbrauch und einen echten Aufwand wieder. Das ist ein Nettoverlust für das Gesamtsystem.

(Anm.: Unterm Strich sehe ich aber trotzdem nicht, dass es mit Deutschland bergab geht. Im Schnitt geht es den Leuten heute immer noch besser, als vor 10-20 Jahren. Es geht ihnen nur nicht soviel besser, wie einem kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung. Oder den Nachbarn. Aus z.B. oben genannten Gründen, die einen Großteil der erbrachten Leistung auffressen bzw. abzweigen)



> Es geht um das Bruttoinlandsprodukt und das liegt nun mal in Griechenland nicht so hoch wie bei uns, daher wirkt sich das in diesem Land deutlich stärker aus als bei uns.



k



> Aber sonst gibts in Island nun mal nichts.



Viel Natur, die man z.B. durch Industrie ersetzen kann. (was man auch macht)



> Jo, na klar... Bitte schön.




Hmmm - etwas kompakter? Z.B. ohne alle anderen Zahlen, die in den letzten 50 Jahren erhoben wurden? 




KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich natürlich auf die Rentenreform von 1957.
> Ab da gibt es entscheidene Änderungen im System.
> 
> Stichwort: Umlagefinanzierung(!!). Das Kapitaldeckungsverfahren wurde abgelöst.



Das ist nur eine Abschaffung von Sicherheiten.
Das Grundprinzip, dass alten Leuten von Jungen das Leben finanziert wird, ist ebenso beibehalten worden, die Vorstellungen zur Dauer dieser Altersphase.




art90 schrieb:


> die privaten zeigen nur das, was die bevölkerung "verlangt" (bzw das, was hohe quoten verspricht).



Jammern die nicht über sinkende Quoten?
Ich hab zunehmend den Eindruck, dass sie das senden, was "brauchbare Quoten bei minimalen Kosten" verspricht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viel Natur, die man z.B. durch Industrie ersetzen kann. (was man auch macht)


 
Das ist richtig, wird aber auch anderswo gemacht.
Monokultur für Treibstoffgewinnung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm - etwas kompakter? Z.B. ohne alle anderen Zahlen, die in den letzten 50 Jahren erhoben wurden?


 
Da müsste man ja mal richtig tief ins Netz eintauchen und sich einen Wolf suchen. 
Wer Lust dazu hat.... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jammern die nicht über sinkende Quoten?
> Ich hab zunehmend den Eindruck, dass sie das senden, was "brauchbare Quoten bei minimalen Kosten" verspricht.


 
Die jammern seit Jahren und die Kosten werden weiter gedrückt, Personal wird abgebaut, bestehende, gut verkaufbare Formate ausgeweitet (DSDS, Popstars und auch inzwischen die anders Castingshows)

Privatfernsehen heißt heute die Möglicheit, mit möglichst wenigen bis gar keinen Mittel einigermaßen brauchbare Quoten zu erziehen, um sinkende Werbeeinnahmen zu kompensieren.
Die Neugierigkeit der Menschen werden dabei schamlos ausgenutzt, das sieht man bei den Bauer sucht Frau oder Frauentausch Krempel.
Demnächst wird es Unfall TV geben, denn die vielen Videokameras in der Stadt müssen ja auch mal refinanziert werden.

Zusammengerechnet bedeutet das, dass privat finanziertes Fernsehen zur Billigstunterhaltung verkommt, dem gefrusteten, vielleicht arbeitslosen Menschen irgendwie über den Tag helfen, damit er wenigstens nicht dauernd seine Kinder verprügelt.


----------



## Havenger (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> ("Jahrhundertwende" -welche eigentlich?- weiß ich nicht genau, aber mir wäre spontan keine bekannt, zu der es einfach nur aller Orten bergauf ging)



damit war der wechsel von 1899 zu 1900 gemaint als die briten das siegel "made in germany" einführten um die deutschen produkte schlechter da stehen zu lassen nur war das gegenteil der fall ... seit dem heist es auch : deutsche wertarbeit ...

der daraus entstandene gewinn war bestimmt ein aufschwung ...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Das ist nur eine Abschaffung von Sicherheiten.
> Das Grundprinzip, dass alten Leuten von Jungen das Leben finanziert wird, ist ebenso beibehalten worden, die Vorstellungen zur Dauer dieser Altersphase.


 Ja. Das weiß jeder, der in der 7. Klasse in Politik/Geschichte aufgepasst hat. 
Ich versteh nicht warum, du meine Beiträge immer dokumentierst? Das was ich geschrieben habe ist korrekt. Ich finde es etwas belehrend von dir mir zu unterstellen, dass ich simple Zusammenhänge verkennen würde.   Ich kann auch zu jedem deiner Posts etwas schreiben und ihn genauer erläutern. Mache ich natürluch nicht.
Ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread.

Besten Gruß & nichts für ungut.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

*@17&4*

ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn du etwas weniger persönlich gegen andere User angehst. grenz wertige Formulierungen wie "Linksfaschist" müssen nicht sein. Der entsprechende Beitrag wurde entfernt.

Den Rest bitte ich beim Thema zu bleiben. Ich würde nur ungerne eingreifen müssen.


----------



## Icejester (14. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Man wusste schon vor 50Jahre, als man das Rentensystem einführte, dass das Konzept nicht aufgehen würde, gar nur mit Einwanderung zu regulieren sei.


 
Das stimmt nicht. Man hatte beim umlagefinanzierten System mal Bedenken geäußert, aber die hat Adenauer persönlich mit dem berühmten Ausspruch: "Kinder kriegen die Leute immer," vom Tisch gefegt. Die Pille konnte er halt nicht vorhersehen. Und hätte es die nicht gegeben, hätten wir auch heute wahrscheinlich noch keine Probleme mit dem Rentensystem.


> Harz4 hin oder her. In anderen Staaten gibt es gar nichts. Deutschland ist der sozialste Staat der Welt. Hätte wir hier noch ordentlich Familienstruktüren gäbe es Schlagwörter wie Altersarmut gar nicht.


Das hingegen ist sehr richtig.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die wenigsten, die nun die Regierung für unser Land durch ihre Wahlentscheidung mit zu verantworten haben, haben sich im Vorfeld mit der aktuellen Politik/Wirtschaftslage richtig/selber auseinander gesetzt und mal ihr Gehirn bemüht...leider...


 
 Ist Dir mal der Gedanke gekommen, daß es mit Sicherheit die Wähler der jetzigen Regierung sind, die sich darüber genaue Gedanken gemacht haben? Glaubst Du, in so einer Situation wie jetzt hilft dümmster Populismus der Marke "Reichtum für alle!"? Wie naiv kann man bitte sein?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Rentensystem wurde vor 120 Jahren eingeführt. Damals sollte man sich über die Unmöglichkeit des zugrunde liegenden unendlichen Wachstums aber genauso im klaren gewesen sein, wie heute. (d.h. die Politik gar nicht, jeder der nachdenkt sofort)


 
Wenn Du die Bismarckschen Rentengesetze meinst, wird Dir sicherlich auffallen, daß wir nicht umsonst lange Zeit ein Renteneintrittsalter von 65 Jahren hatten. Das war zufälligerweise die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung der Deutschen zu dieser Zeit. Die gesetzliche Rente sollte nur dazu dienen, die Zeit vom statistisch vorhergesehenen bis zum tatsächlichen Tod in Würde und ein wenig Ruhe bestreiten zu können. Logischerweise wurde die Rente da im Schnitt nicht ein oder mehr Jahrzehnte lang bezogen, sondern wenige Monate bis Jahre, und oft genug überhaupt gar nicht. Um das System unter diesen Voraussetzungen sehr lange am Laufen zu halten, braucht man kein unendliches Wachstum, wie Du Dir sicher ausmalen kannst.



art90 schrieb:


> das war jetzt aber auch auf die privaten sender bezogen, weil jmd was von "verstaatlichen" geblubbert hat.
> die privaten zeigen nur das, was die bevölkerung "verlangt" (bzw das, was hohe quoten verspricht). und ich kann mir nunmal bei bestem willen nicht vorstellen, dass menschen mit einem gewissen bildungsniveau, sich diese gerichtssendungen, talkshows, kochsendungen und unter anderem populismus auf BILD-niveau reinziehen.


 
Doch. Tun sie. Man will ja sehen, an was sich der Pöbel ergötzt.  Beim Porno guckst Du ja auch nicht weg, oder? Und diese Sendungen sind eben Sozialpornografie.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Abschaffung von Sicherheiten.
> Das Grundprinzip, dass alten Leuten von Jungen das Leben finanziert wird, ist ebenso beibehalten worden, die Vorstellungen zur Dauer dieser Altersphase.


 
Das trifft nur für die Umlagefinanzierung zu. Eine Kapitaldeckung zeichnet sich ja gerade dadurch aus, daß eben nicht mit theoretischen Werten jongliert wird, sondern das Geld, das ausgeschüttet werden soll, auch tatsächlich vorhanden ist und vor allem über Jahrzehnte des Einzalens auch Zinsen erwirtschaften konnte.
Beide Finanzierungsoptionen haben aber Vor- und Nachteile.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn du etwas weniger persönlich gegen andere User angehst. grenz wertige Formulierungen wie "Linksfaschist" müssen nicht sein. Der entsprechende Beitrag wurde entfernt.


 
Was wäre Deines Erachtens eine weniger grenzwertige Bezeichnung für politisch "links" orientierte Personen, die sich in faschistischer Manier am Volk vergehen wollen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ja. Das weiß jeder, der in der 7. Klasse in Politik/Geschichte aufgepasst hat.
> Ich versteh nicht warum, du meine Beiträge immer dokumentierst?



Ich geb zu jedem Scheiß meinen Senf dazu, hat nichts mit dir im speziellen zu tun 





Icejester schrieb:


> Ist Dir mal der Gedanke gekommen, daß es mit Sicherheit die Wähler der jetzigen Regierung sind, die sich darüber genaue Gedanken gemacht haben?



Ich denke, die Aussage "Die wenigsten, die ABC haben, haben sich im Vorfeld mit der XYZ richtig/selber auseinander gesetzt und mal ihr Gehirn bemüht...leider..." kann mit sehr hoher Trefferquote auf jede größere Gruppe dieser Nation und insbesondere auf das Wahlverhalten angewendet werden. 
(ich persönlich würde, in Anbetracht der Probleme in Bezug auf den Haushalt2010 sogar behaupten, dass dieser Vorwurf auf die Gewählten selbst ausgeweitet werden kann. Zumindest scheinen deren Gedanken nicht bis zu einer Lösung ausgeführt worden zu sein)



> Wenn Du die Bismarckschen Rentengesetze meinst, wird Dir sicherlich auffallen, daß wir nicht umsonst lange Zeit ein Renteneintrittsalter von 65 Jahren hatten. Das war zufälligerweise die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung der Deutschen zu dieser Zeit. Die gesetzliche Rente sollte nur dazu dienen, die Zeit vom statistisch vorhergesehenen bis zum tatsächlichen Tod in Würde und ein wenig Ruhe bestreiten zu können. Logischerweise wurde die Rente da im Schnitt nicht ein oder mehr Jahrzehnte lang bezogen, sondern wenige Monate bis Jahre, und oft genug überhaupt gar nicht. Um das System unter diesen Voraussetzungen sehr lange am Laufen zu halten, braucht man kein unendliches Wachstum, wie Du Dir sicher ausmalen kannst.



Laut Wiki war das Eingangsalter 70 Jahre, deutlich über der damaligen durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung. Aber sei es drum:
Bereits damals war die Lebenserwartung steil am steigen, eine drastische Verbesserung der Lebensumstände älterer Personen sowie die Verbesserungen im Bereich der medizinischen Versorgung sowie der Unterstützung von Arbeitsunfähigen, die zeitgleich beschlossen wurden, hat klar den gleichen Effekt.
Ich weiß nicht, ob Bismarck seinerzeit vorhatte, die Rentenregelung an eine steigende durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung anzupassen, aber auf alle Fälle wurde dies nicht als gesetzlicher Bestandteil in das Konzept aufgenommen. So, wie die Regelung eingeführt wurde, war sie zum Scheitern verurteilt, sobald das Bevölkerungswachstum abnahm (oder alternativ auch nur die Beschäftigungsquote sank)



> Doch. Tun sie. Man will ja sehen, an was sich der Pöbel ergötzt.



Das sieht man da aber nicht. Da sieht man etwas realitätsfernes, an dem sich andere ergötzen könnten. Man weiß aber nicht, ob "der Pöbel" das macht. (die mir bekannten HartzIVer konsumieren z.B. -altersbedingt- ÖR oder -niveaubedingt- gar kein Fernsehen)



> Beim Porno guckst Du ja auch nicht weg, oder?



Wenn er auf dem geistigen Äquivalent des Privatfernsehns ist?
Sorry, aber da müsste ich schon heftig defizite im Privatleben haben, ehe ich mir sowas antue 



> Das trifft nur für die Umlagefinanzierung zu. Eine Kapitaldeckung zeichnet sich ja gerade dadurch aus, daß eben nicht mit theoretischen Werten jongliert wird, sondern das Geld, das ausgeschüttet werden soll, auch tatsächlich vorhanden ist und vor allem über Jahrzehnte des Einzalens auch Zinsen erwirtschaften konnte.
> Beide Finanzierungsoptionen haben aber Vor- und Nachteile.



Okay - stimmt theoretisch.
Allerdings hat die deutsche Rentenversicherung nie mit einer echten, individuellen Kapitaldeckung gearbeitet, wie es z.B. Lebensversicherungen oft tun (die einzuzahlenden Beträge hätten nicht mal für ein Jahr "Lohnfortzahlung" gereicht und die Löhne waren seinerzeit nicht so hoch, dass ein wesentlich niedrigere Rente fürs Überleben gereicht hätte) und spätestens seit Ende des ersten Weltkriegs mussten Teile der Finanzierung aus anderen Quellen realisiert werden. Die Umstellung 56 war da eher symbolisch.




> Was wäre Deines Erachtens eine weniger grenzwertige Bezeichnung für politisch "links" orientierte Personen, die sich in faschistischer Manier am Volk vergehen wollen?



Für eine derartige Person ist die Bezeichnung angemessen.
Für ein Forumsmitglied, dem nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, dass er sich "in faschistischer Manier am Volk verehen" will, ist sie absolut unpassend. Wenn derjenige sich als "politisch links" bezeichnet, kann man ihn einen "Linken" nennen.
(bezüglich "beweisen" empfehle ich JePes beiträge in einem Nachbarthread dazu, was eigentlich "faschistisch" ist - bzw. was es nicht ist. Z.B. Abseits einer Selbsttitulierung oder als Beleidigung definiert.)


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Was wäre Deines Erachtens eine weniger grenzwertige Bezeichnung für politisch "links" orientierte Personen, die sich in faschistischer Manier am Volk vergehen wollen?



Derzeit ist es wohl eher so, dass sich korrupte Kapitalisten am Volk vergehen.

Was verstehst du eigentlich unter "Volk"? Etwa die 5% in Deutschland lebenden Millionäre, oder aber die ca 50% in Deutschland lebenden Arbeitnehmer, die mit einem durchschnittlichen Nettoeinkommen von ca 1000-1500€ nach Hause gehen?

PS: Die Werte sind nur grob geschätzt, also bitte keine Erpsenzählerei


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Derzeit ist es wohl eher so, dass sich korrupte Kapitalisten am Volk vergehen.
> 
> Was verstehst du eigentlich unter "Volk"? Etwa die 5% in Deutschland lebenden Millionäre, oder aber die ca 50% in Deutschland lebenden Arbeitnehmer, die mit einem durchschnittlichen Nettoeinkommen von ca 1000-1500€ nach Hause gehen?
> 
> PS: Die Werte sind nur grob geschätzt, also bitte keine Erpsenzählerei


 
Das frage ich mich auch. 
Für die Masse der arbeitenden Bevölkerung wird doch keine Politik gemacht, sonst würde es die alberne Gesundheitsreform nicht geben und auch das Hotelübernachtungsgesetz zur Änderung der Mehrwertsteuer hat doch nur Alibifunktion und beruht auf gute Lobbyarbeit, mehr nicht.

Von den vielen Geringverdienern rede ich nicht mal, die bleiben wie immer außen vor.


----------



## Icejester (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Laut Wiki war das Eingangsalter 70 Jahre, deutlich über der damaligen durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung.



Na dann ist es ja noch viel schwieriger gewesen, die Rente jemals zu kassieren oder wenn doch, dann wenigstens für längere Zeit. Kein Wunder, daß die Kosten so klein bleiben.



> Ich weiß nicht, ob Bismarck seinerzeit vorhatte, die Rentenregelung an eine steigende durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung anzupassen, aber auf alle Fälle wurde dies nicht als gesetzlicher Bestandteil in das Konzept aufgenommen.


Ich denke, davon kann man ausgehen.


> So, wie die Regelung eingeführt wurde, war sie zum Scheitern verurteilt, sobald das Bevölkerungswachstum abnahm (oder alternativ auch nur die Beschäftigungsquote sank)


Nö. Wenn man überlegt, wie wenige Personen in den Genuß der Rente gekommen wären, läßt sich das sehr leicht aufrechterhalten.




> Das sieht man da aber nicht. Da sieht man etwas realitätsfernes, an dem sich andere ergötzen könnten. Man weiß aber nicht, ob "der Pöbel" das macht. (die mir bekannten HartzIVer konsumieren z.B. -altersbedingt- ÖR oder -niveaubedingt- gar kein Fernsehen)


Wieso? Ich sehe doch, was die so machen. Mir geht's doch nicht darum zu sehen, daß die sich Popstars auf Pro7 reinziehen oder so, mir geht's darum zu sehen, wie irgendein Knasti fünf Kinder von zwei Frauen hat und dann die dritte heiraten will. Oder was für ein abstruses Weltbild irgendwelche "Big-is-beautiful"-Bratzen in den nachmittäglichen Talkshows haben. DAS ist witzig. Oder erschreckend. Wie man will.




> Wenn er auf dem geistigen Äquivalent des Privatfernsehns ist?
> Sorry, aber da müsste ich schon heftig defizite im Privatleben haben, ehe ich mir sowas antue


Du kommst mir aber jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Mythos des "intelligenten Pornos", ja? Das ist nämlich Schwachsinn. Sowas gibt's nicht.




> Okay - stimmt theoretisch.
> Allerdings hat die deutsche Rentenversicherung nie mit einer echten, individuellen Kapitaldeckung gearbeitet, wie es z.B. Lebensversicherungen oft tun (die einzuzahlenden Beträge hätten nicht mal für ein Jahr "Lohnfortzahlung" gereicht und die Löhne waren seinerzeit nicht so hoch, dass ein wesentlich niedrigere Rente fürs Überleben gereicht hätte) und spätestens seit Ende des ersten Weltkriegs mussten Teile der Finanzierung aus anderen Quellen realisiert werden. Die Umstellung 56 war da eher symbolisch.


Die berufsgebundenen haben meines Wissens immer mit einer Kapitaldeckung gearbeitet, so wie die Deutsche Ärzteversorgung das heute noch tut. Leider wurden die alle peu à peu in die staatliche Rentenkasse überführt, um sich aufgrund der höheren Gehälter der freien Berufe noch mehr einverleiben zu können. Deswegen hat man heute ja auch keine Alternative mehr zur privaten Vorsorge. Was zum Kotzen ist. Aber was will man machen? Die Welt ist ungerecht.




Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Derzeit ist es wohl eher so, dass sich korrupte Kapitalisten am Volk vergehen.
> 
> Was verstehst du eigentlich unter "Volk"? Etwa die 5% in Deutschland lebenden Millionäre, oder aber die ca 50% in Deutschland lebenden Arbeitnehmer, die mit einem durchschnittlichen Nettoeinkommen von ca 1000-1500€ nach Hause gehen?
> 
> PS: Die Werte sind nur grob geschätzt, also bitte keine Erpsenzählerei



An Erbsenzählerei habe ich kein Interesse.
Ich verstehe unter dem "Volk" jedenfalls nicht die, die sich genüßlich in die soziale Hängematte legen und andere für sich schuften lassen. Auch verstehe ich darunter nicht irgendwelche mentalen Rohrkrepierer, die meinen, aus Protest gegen das System anderer Leute Eigentum beschädigen zu müssen (siehe z.B. brennende Autos in Berlin). Das sind allerdings insgesamt die, die solch dummen linkslinken Ideen anhängen. Kein Wunder. Wenn man zu faul ist, selbst was auf die Kette zu bringen, muß man es eben anderen klauen. Das ist asozial.

Wenn Dir die negative Definition nicht reichen sollte: Dazu zähle ich alle, die ehrlich arbeiten gehen, steuerpflichtig sind und Sozialabgaben zahlen müssen und deswegen auch ein Mitspracherecht bei der Gestaltung unserer Gesellschaft _verdient_ haben.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn Dir die negative Definition nicht reichen sollte: Dazu zähle ich alle, die ehrlich arbeiten gehen, steuerpflichtig sind und Sozialabgaben zahlen müssen und deswegen auch ein Mitspracherecht bei der Gestaltung unserer Gesellschaft _verdient_ haben.



Und eben zu diesen Leuten gehöre ich, ich renne also nicht wie von dir und anderen hier vermutet abends schwarz gekleidet mit einem Feuerzeug herum... 

Na, enttäuscht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich sehe doch, was die so machen. Mir geht's doch nicht darum zu sehen, daß die sich Popstars auf Pro7 reinziehen oder so, mir geht's darum zu sehen, wie irgendein Knasti fünf Kinder von zwei Frauen hat und dann die dritte heiraten will. Oder was für ein abstruses Weltbild irgendwelche "Big-is-beautiful"-Bratzen in den nachmittäglichen Talkshows haben. DAS ist witzig. Oder erschreckend. Wie man will.



Den Unterhaltungswert überlass ich dir (den Vorwurf, die vom niveaulosen Schrott der privaten unterhalten zu lassen, der mal geäußert wurde, musst du dir dann aber anhefeten lassen  ), der von dir angedeutete Informationsgewinn über einen bedeutenden Teil der Bevölkerung ist aber mangels Repräsentativität/Zahl nicht gegeben.



> Du kommst mir aber jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Mythos des "intelligenten Pornos", ja? Das ist nämlich Schwachsinn. Sowas gibt's nicht.



Sagen wir es gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen fehlender "Intelligenz" und offen präsentierter Dummheit und es gibt qualitative Unterschiede und weitere Details haben in einem jugendfreiem Forum nichts verloren 



> An Erbsenzählerei habe ich kein Interesse.
> Ich verstehe unter dem "Volk" jedenfalls nicht die, die sich genüßlich in die soziale Hängematte legen und andere für sich schuften lassen. Auch verstehe ich darunter nicht irgendwelche mentalen Rohrkrepierer, die meinen, aus Protest gegen das System anderer Leute Eigentum beschädigen zu müssen (siehe z.B. brennende Autos in Berlin). Das sind allerdings insgesamt die, die solch dummen linkslinken Ideen anhängen. Kein Wunder. Wenn man zu faul ist, selbst was auf die Kette zu bringen, muß man es eben anderen klauen. Das ist asozial.
> 
> Wenn Dir die negative Definition nicht reichen sollte: Dazu zähle ich alle, die ehrlich arbeiten gehen, steuerpflichtig sind und Sozialabgaben zahlen müssen und deswegen auch ein Mitspracherecht bei der Gestaltung unserer Gesellschaft _verdient_ haben.



Ich stelle fest, dass deine Definition schätzungsweise >50% der Bevölkerung, die zu alt, zu jung, zu krank, (noch) nicht entsprechend der aktuellen Marktbedürfnisse qualifiziert oder nicht mit nicht als "Arbeit" bewerteten/Steuerpflichtigen/Abgabenpflichtigen Tätigkeiten betrauten Personen nicht erfasst. Zieh ich zusätzlich noch die ab, die eine der letzten Kriterien nicht erfüllen (z.B. die wachsende Zahl derer, deren Beschäftigung ein zu geringes Einkommen erbringt, um (arbeitnehmerseitig) Sozialabgeben erheben zu können, dürfte zu deinem ""Volk"" kaum ein Dittel der deutschen Bevölkerung zählen.


----------



## Icejester (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und eben zu diesen Leuten gehöre ich, ich renne also nicht wie von dir und anderen hier vermutet abends schwarz gekleidet mit einem Feuerzeug herum...
> 
> Na, enttäuscht?



Nein. Sei Du lieber schockiert, daß man Dir das zutraut. Und werde vernünftig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (den Vorwurf, die vom niveaulosen Schrott der privaten unterhalten zu lassen, der mal geäußert wurde, musst du dir dann aber anhefeten lassen  ),



Verstehe Deine Aussage nicht? Sind da sinnentstellende Tippfehler drin, oder kann ich das einfach nicht verstehen?


> der von dir angedeutete Informationsgewinn über einen bedeutenden Teil der Bevölkerung ist aber mangels Repräsentativität/Zahl nicht gegeben.


Fahr mal lange genug mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln. Und zwar nicht im Berufspendelverkehr, sondern mitten am Tag oder spät abends. Auf der Stelle wirst Du den Eindruck haben, 80% der Bevölkerung bestehen aus genau solchen Leuten. Deswegen macht der ÖPNV ja auch so depressiv.



> Ich stelle fest, dass deine Definition schätzungsweise >50% der Bevölkerung, die zu alt, zu jung, zu krank, (noch) nicht entsprechend der aktuellen Marktbedürfnisse qualifiziert oder nicht mit nicht als "Arbeit" bewerteten/Steuerpflichtigen/Abgabenpflichtigen Tätigkeiten betrauten Personen nicht erfasst. Zieh ich zusätzlich noch die ab, die eine der letzten Kriterien nicht erfüllen (z.B. die wachsende Zahl derer, deren Beschäftigung ein zu geringes Einkommen erbringt, um (arbeitnehmerseitig) Sozialabgeben erheben zu können, dürfte zu deinem ""Volk"" kaum ein Dittel der deutschen Bevölkerung zählen.


Ja. Und wenn dieses Drittel wahlberechtigt wäre, würde das auch reichen. Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, man sollte wieder ein Dreiklassenwahlrecht einführen. Meinetwegen kann man die Anzahl der Stimmen diesmal aber auch nach Bildungszertifikat vergeben.
Immerhin müßte die Politik dann nicht mehr um die Stimmen auch der letzten Deppen buhlen. Vielleicht würde das die Qualität wirklich mal steigern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Verstehe Deine Aussage nicht? Sind da sinnentstellende Tippfehler drin, oder kann ich das einfach nicht verstehen?



Mindestens zwei  
"den Vorwurf, die_ch_ vom niveaulosen Schrott der privaten unterhalten zu lassen, ... musst du dir dann aber anhefeten lassen"



> Fahr mal lange genug mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln. Und zwar nicht im Berufspendelverkehr, sondern mitten am Tag oder spät abends. Auf der Stelle wirst Du den Eindruck haben, 80% der Bevölkerung bestehen aus genau solchen Leuten. Deswegen macht der ÖPNV ja auch so depressiv.



Ich fahr nicht unbedingt oft mit dem ÖPNV (wann fährt der schon mal so, wie ich ihn brauche) und erst recht nicht im Berufsverkehr, aber die einzigen male, wo mir in nenneswerter Zahl Leute begegnen, die mich an die inhalte privaten Fernsehprogramms erinnern, ist zwischen 22 und 1 Uhr in der Nähe der größten Disko.
Mit stark selektiven Methoden ermittelte Eindrücke können täuschen.



> Ja. Und wenn dieses Drittel wahlberechtigt wäre, würde das auch reichen. Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, man sollte wieder ein Dreiklassenwahlrecht einführen.



An der Stelle hat sich mein Bedürfniss, irgendwelche weiteren demokratischen Inhalte, z.B. die Politik dieses Landes, mit dir zu erörtern, verflüchtigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja. Und wenn dieses Drittel wahlberechtigt wäre, würde das auch reichen. Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, man sollte wieder ein Dreiklassenwahlrecht einführen. Meinetwegen kann man die Anzahl der Stimmen diesmal aber auch nach Bildungszertifikat vergeben.
> Immerhin müßte die Politik dann nicht mehr um die Stimmen auch der letzten Deppen buhlen. Vielleicht würde das die Qualität wirklich mal steigern.


 
Du willst also die Menschen, die eine schlechtere Bildung oder schlechtere Jobs haben, diskriminieren? 
Hmm, wie soll man denn nun das einschätzen?
Hälst du dich dann für etwas Besseres, plädierst du auf zwei Stimmen, für Wirtschaftsbosse dann vier oder sechs Stimmen, der Rentner darf seine behalten und die Arbeitslosen haben keine Stimme?


----------



## Icejester (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mindestens zwei
> "den Vorwurf, die_ch_ vom niveaulosen Schrott der privaten unterhalten zu lassen, ... musst du dir dann aber anhefeten lassen"



Ach so. Naja, sowas kommt ja nicht nur auf den Privaten. Die ÖR-Sender haben tagsüber sowas auch zu bieten. Überhaupt kann man (vor)mittags (z.B. beim Essen) nichts sinnvolles gucken. Und für eine ganze DVD o.ä. hat man ja meist keine Zeit. Es bleibt einem also gar nichts anderes übrig. Ich finde es allerdings auch nicht schändlich, sich mal eine halbe Stunde lang von Schrott unterhalten zu lassen.



> Ich fahr nicht unbedingt oft mit dem ÖPNV (wann fährt der schon mal so, wie ich ihn brauche) und erst recht nicht im Berufsverkehr, aber die einzigen male, wo mir in nenneswerter Zahl Leute begegnen, die mich an die inhalte privaten Fernsehprogramms erinnern, ist zwischen 22 und 1 Uhr in der Nähe der größten Disko.
> Mit stark selektiven Methoden ermittelte Eindrücke können täuschen.


Ich nutze den ÖPNV wirklich sehr oft. Meist zwei- bis viermal am Tag zu den verschiedensten Zeiten. Meine Eindrücke sind da vermutlich nicht so selektiv.




> An der Stelle hat sich mein Bedürfniss, irgendwelche weiteren demokratischen Inhalte, z.B. die Politik dieses Landes, mit dir zu erörtern, verflüchtigt.


 Es zwingt Dich ja niemand.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst also die Menschen, die eine schlechtere Bildung oder schlechtere Jobs haben, diskriminieren?
> Hmm, wie soll man denn nun das einschätzen?
> Hälst du dich dann für etwas Besseres, plädierst du auf zwei Stimmen, für Wirtschaftsbosse dann vier oder sechs Stimmen, der Rentner darf seine behalten und die Arbeitslosen haben keine Stimme?



Sieh's mal so: Wer die Kapelle bezahlt, sagt auch, was gespielt wird, oder?

Und was das mit Diskriminierung zu tun haben sollte, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Wenn jemand in einem x-beliebigen Verein kein Stimmrecht hat, weil er seit Monaten seinen Vereinsbeitrag nicht gezahlt hat, wird da auch niemand "Diskriminierung" brüllen.
Um Rechte in Anspruch nehmen zu können, muß man eben auch seinen Pflichten nachkommen. Das ist ganz normal.
Im Rahmen eines Sozialstaats kann und muß man natürlich ein wenig von dieser Binsenweisheit des gesellschaftlichen Miteinanders abweichen, aber es stellt sich die Frage, wie weit dieses notwendige Abweichen denn eigentlich gehen muß. Es kann jedenfalls nicht sein, daß sich Millionen auf dem Rücken der Arbeitenden einen Lenz machen und dann auch noch die Politik für ihre Wünsche nach immer mehr instrumentalisieren. Wären sie dankbar und bescheiden, würde sich bestimmt niemand beschweren. Aber dieses ständige impertinente Anspruchsdenken ist einfach gegen jede gute Sitte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Im Rahmen eines Sozialstaats kann und muß man natürlich ein wenig von dieser Binsenweisheit des gesellschaftlichen Miteinanders abweichen, aber es stellt sich die Frage, wie weit dieses notwendige Abweichen denn eigentlich gehen muß. Es kann jedenfalls nicht sein, daß sich Millionen auf dem Rücken der Arbeitenden einen Lenz machen und dann auch noch die Politik für ihre Wünsche nach immer mehr instrumentalisieren. Wären sie dankbar und bescheiden, würde sich bestimmt niemand beschweren. Aber dieses ständige impertinente Anspruchsdenken ist einfach gegen jede gute Sitte.


 
Für mich klingt das, als ob du ein rein privates Sozialsystem forderst, also nur die bekommen Hilfe, dir dort einzahlen, bzw. eingezahlt haben. Der, der dort noch nie eingezahlt hat oder zuwenig, bekommt keine Unterstützung und muss zu sehen, wo er bleibt.
Was macht dann der Staat, wenn er die Arbeitslosen- und Sozialsystem abschafft und so Geldmittel frei bekommt?


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nein. Sei Du lieber schockiert, daß man Dir das zutraut. Und werde vernünftig.



Das man mir was zutraut?




Icejester schrieb:


> Ach so. Naja, sowas kommt ja nicht nur auf den Privaten. Die ÖR-Sender haben tagsüber sowas auch zu bieten. Überhaupt kann man (vor)mittags (z.B. beim Essen) nichts sinnvolles gucken. Und für eine ganze DVD o.ä. hat man ja meist keine Zeit. Es bleibt einem also gar nichts anderes übrig. Ich finde es allerdings auch nicht schändlich, sich mal eine halbe Stunde lang von Schrott unterhalten zu lassen.




Wie wäre es mal zur Abwechslung mit arbeiten? 

Andere Leute sind um die Uhrzeit damit beschäftigt ihr Familie zu ernähren und du schaust dir das Vormittagsprogramm im Fernsehen an... 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Stelle hat sich mein Bedürfniss, irgendwelche weiteren demokratischen Inhalte, z.B. die Politik dieses Landes, mit dir zu erörtern, verflüchtigt.



Geht mir ebenso...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das man mir was zutraut?


 
Offensichtlich, dass du mit einem Feuerzeug in der Hand durch die Straßen läufst und fremdes Eigentum beschädigst (anzündest).


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Offensichtlich, dass du mit einem Feuerzeug in der Hand durch die Straßen läufst und fremdes Eigentum beschädigst (anzündest).




Ich glaube kaum, dass ich nachdem ich 15 Stunden unterwegs war noch sonderlich viel Lust dazu habe mit einem Feuerzeug durch die Stadt zu bummeln... 

Manche Leute hier stellen sich das Leben immer noch wie ein Picknick vor, das zeigt mir, das einige hier immer noch nicht im wahren Leben angekommen sind, oder es sich aber noch bei Mutti und Vatti gut gehen lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Na ja, ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig, dass der Staat über 100 Milliarden neue Schulden machen will.


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig, dass der Staat über 100 Milliarden neue Schulden machen will.



Warum nicht, wir haben es doch...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Warum nicht, wir haben es doch...


 
Der Staat hat auch bei mir Schulden. 
Kriege aber nur 4% Rendite. 
Keine Ahnung, wie die Banken daraus 20% machen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie die Banken daraus 20% machen.



Keine Ahnung, frag doch mal den Herrn Ackermann...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, frag doch mal den Herrn Ackermann...


 
Na ja, mein Bankberater weiß das nicht, der ist wissensloser als ich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ach so. Naja, sowas kommt ja nicht nur auf den Privaten. Die ÖR-Sender haben tagsüber sowas auch zu bieten. Überhaupt kann man (vor)mittags (z.B. beim Essen) nichts sinnvolles gucken. Und für eine ganze DVD o.ä. hat man ja meist keine Zeit. Es bleibt einem also gar nichts anderes übrig. Ich finde es allerdings auch nicht schändlich, sich mal eine halbe Stunde lang von Schrott unterhalten zu lassen.



Ich setzte da aufs Internet.



> Ich nutze den ÖPNV wirklich sehr oft. Meist zwei- bis viermal am Tag zu den verschiedensten Zeiten. Meine Eindrücke sind da vermutlich nicht so selektiv.



Nutzt du es auch repräsentativ fürs ganze Netz?
Es gibt nunmal Schwerpunkte, in deren Nähe/Anfahrtswege sich bestimmte Personenkreise häufen. Umgekehrt hält man sich selbst i.d.R. gehäuft in bestimmten Bereichen auf.




> Sieh's mal so: Wer die Kapelle bezahlt, sagt auch, was gespielt wird, oder?



Alternativ:
Wers macht, hat die Macht.

Da lassen sich noch viele andere mehr-als-minder blöde Sprüche runterleiern, unterm Stich läuft es aber auf zwei Fragen raus:
- Wieviel Ungleichheit (ich vermeide mal den Ausdruck "Ungerechtigkeit" und die daraufhin anstehende Diskussion) will man?
- Wieviel Ungleichheit kann man dauerhaft praktisch durchsetzen?

Ich hab manchmal so den Eindruck, einige der "knallhart"-Fraktion vergessen, warum unser Waschlappen-freundliches Sozialsystem überhaupt erfunden wurde.




Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Warum nicht, wir haben es doch...



Falsch. "Die werden es doch haben" ist der vorgebliche (falsche) Grundgedanke bei der Staatsverschuldung  
(bzw. eigentlich fehlt noch das Ende "... und wenn nicht, stört mich das auch nicht mehr")


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch. "Die werden es doch haben" ist der vorgebliche (falsche) Grundgedanke bei der Staatsverschuldung
> (bzw. eigentlich fehlt noch das Ende "... und wenn nicht, stört mich das auch nicht mehr")


 
Die Schuldenpolitik ist ähnlich verankert wie die Klimapolitik. 
Da es die derzeit am Ruder sitzenden Politiker nicht mehr wirklich direkt trifft, ist es ihnen auch recht egal, was daraus wird.


----------



## Tom3004 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Lest mal das Buch hier: Die Abwracker: Wie Zocker und Politiker unsere Zukunft verspielen: Amazon.de: Hans-Olaf Henkel: Bücher
Ich habe die ersten 20 Seiten gelesen und finde das Buch top und gebe dem dem Herren völlig Recht.
Er schreibt das die Politikier / Bänker jegliche Realtion verloren haben und sie nur noch gierig sind, weil sie ja sozusagen 5m von den Millarden wegsitzen, wo andere nichtmal Ansatzweiße auf 1km herankommmen 
 
Echter Tipp


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

_die folgenden Posts wurden aus dem März10-Wahlthread ausgekoppelt._


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Ich finds aber interessant, wieviele hier immernoch die FDP wählen wollen  Jeder Mensch, der die Wörter Moral und Anstand auch nur aus der Entfernung mal gelesen haben, müssten was anderes wählen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. März 2010)

@ Heizungsrohr:
Du hast volkommen Recht.
Der Grund findet sich darin, was für eine politische Einstellung die Leute haben und vertreten, die heute noch FDP wählen würden ... (siehe Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...t-eure-politische-richtung-5.html#post1607347)


Man muss mit einer rechtsautoritären Einstellung nämlich nicht unbedingt die NPD wählen, die FDP geht da ebenso wie andere demokratische Pareien ... jedenfalls scheint es da keinerlei Interessenkonflikte zu geben.
Eigentlich zeigt mir das nur,  dass diese ganzen Parteien CDU/FDP/SPD heutzutage nicht nur beliebig auswechselbar sind, sondern dass es einen gewissen Grad an gemeinsamen reaktionären Gedankengut innerhalb dieser Parteien gibt und sich die Auswahl wirklicher politischer Alternativen auf ein Minimum beschränkt (und nach der saarländischen Aktion der dortigen Grünen kann ich diese leider ebensowenig als Alternative betrachten).


----------



## Poulton (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch, der die Wörter Moral und Anstand auch nur aus der Entfernung mal gelesen haben, müssten was anderes wählen.


Was hat die FDP den so böses gemacht? Daten, Fakten und Belege bitte.
Aber du kannst beruhight sein, sollte es in Deutschland eine nationalliberale Partei geben, wie es die Niederlanden mit der PVV hat, dann hätte sie meine Stimme.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Der Grund findet sich darin, was für eine politische Einstellung die  Leute haben und vertreten, die heute noch FDP wählen würden ...


Jeder ein Rechter, ein Reaktionärer, der nicht in euer links-grünes Multikulti-Schema paßt? Jeder, der nicht die neue SED und den Islam  anbetet, ein Nazi und fast NPD Wähler, ihr Hüter des Neusprech(Political Correctness)?
Zumal du offenbarst, das du den politischen Kompass nicht mal Ansatzweise verstanden hast. Ich zitiere hierzu mal aus Wikipedia:


> Er besitzt ebenfalls zwei Achsen, nämlich Links – Rechts in Bezug auf die Wirtschaft und die Achse Autoritär – Liberal, die sich auf das soziale Zusammenleben bezieht. Dabei steht Links  für eine Kontrolle oder gar Steuerung der Wirtschaft durch den Staat oder internationale Instanzen, Rechts für Wirtschaftsliberalismus. Autoritär  steht für den Autoritarismus, Liberal für Liberalismus, allerdings nur auf soziale und nicht auf ökonomische Fragen bezogen (d.h. ohne Wirtschaftsliberalismus).


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



17&4 schrieb:


> Was hat die FDP den so böses gemacht? Daten, Fakten und Belege bitte.


Steuersenkungen in der größten Krise der Nachkriegszeit

MFG
windows


----------



## newjohnny (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Die FDP unterstützt die Negativentwicklung der Klassengesellschaft und gibt dem Markt die totale Freiheit. Einfach mal Nachrichten gucken (nicht Taff oder anderen Scheiß, sondern relativ neutrale und informationsreiche Nachrichten mit Niveau).
Kurze Aufklärung:
Liberalisierung des Marktes= -Die Reichen werden reicher und die Armen werden ärmer.
-Eigesntändige Handlungen der Banken und all ihrer Interessenlobbyisten.

Daraus resultiert: Armut und Unzufriedenheit

Die Stimmen für rechtsorientierte Parteien steigen durch den Unmut der Bervölkerung und dem Willen zum Wandel. Was das bringt, dürfte jedem klar sein.


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



newjohnny schrieb:


> [x] Die Linke (Wer sich informiert, weiß warum.)
> 
> Die FDP unterstützt die Negativentwicklung der Klassengesellschaft und gibt dem Markt die totale Freiheit. Einfach mal Nachrichten gucken (nicht Taff oder anderen Scheiß, sondern relativ neurale und informationsreiche Nachrichten mit Niveau).
> Kurze Aufklärung:
> ...


Bin zwar kein Fruend der FDP wie man aus meine m vorherigen Pst erlesen kann, aber die Linke ist doch der Gipfel des Populismus.
Das müsste jedem der seine Informationen aus halbwegs seriösen Quellen (FAZ, Zeit, Das Erste, ZDF, Phönix ...)
bezieht klar sein.

Lese dir doch mal bitte die Parteiporgramme durch.

Ich fange direkt mal mit einem sehr umstrittenen Punkt an:
Afghanistan
Wir brauchen dort deutlich mehr Soldaten, unser jetziges Engagement ist völlig unterbesetzt.
Wenn man mal einigen Soldaten zuhört wird man das auch merken.

Ich werde morgen noch das ganze Programm durchgehen, aber der Satz "Reichtum für alle" sagt eigentlich alles.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



			
				17&4 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder ein Rechter, ein Reaktionärer, der nicht in euer links-grünes  Multikulti-Schema paßt? Jeder, der nicht die neue SED und den Islam  anbetet, ein Nazi und fast NPD Wähler, ihr Hüter des Neusprech(Political  Correctness)?



ihr ... ihr ... (pösen Gutmenschen und Linksfaschisten haste noch vergessen) ... 


Ich hab den Kompass durchaus verstanden... Ebenso die Ableitungen, die sich aus der Beantwortung der Fragen ziehen lassen.
Um meinen Gedankengang zu erläutern:
Welche politische Möglichkeit (Ausrichtung) hat jemand, der politisch autoritär und wirtschafts"liberal" (wirtschaftsextremistisch) eingestellt ist? Da wird die linke Seite wohl auch nicht zur Debatte stehen. 

Was also bleibt?  
Eine Wirtschaftsdiktatur. 
Eine linke Wirtschaftsdiktatur? 



			
				windows schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fange direkt mal mit einem sehr umstrittenen Punkt an:
> Afghanistan



Umstritten ist er durchaus.
(Dazu gibt es ja hier auch einen Thread.)

Und Reichtum für Alle? Das ist ähnlich wie sichere Renten, faire Regeln oder Gerechtigkeit für alle und ähnliche anders und doch gleichlautende Forderungen.

Wir können auch gern die Wahlprogramme der anderen Parteien mal durchschauen, wo da die populistischen Forderungen stehen:
Für die FDP:
http://www.deutschlandprogramm.de/files/653/Deutschlandprogramm09_Endfassung.PDF : 

Das beginnt mit der Überschrift: "Die Mitte stärken..." Wer ist denn die Mitte? Politisch oder gesellschaftlich oder wirtschaftlich? (gesellschaftlich und wirtschaftlich können sie nicht meinen, es sei denn, Hoteliers und Energiekonzerne sind die Quintessenz des deutschen Mittelstands)
Die weiteren Punkte 2, 4 und 6 hauen einen dann aber aus den Schuhen... Friede, Freude und Eierkuchen, sozial gerecht und für gleiche Chancen. Ja sicher.

die CDU:
http://www.cdu.de/doc/pdfc/090628-beschluss-regierungsprogramm-cducsu.pdf :

Hier wie auch bei der SPD/FDP das Herumeiern um eine "soziale" Marktwirtschaft, deren täglich neue Auswüchse den Namen Lüge strafen.

Sicherheit und Freiheit in einem Paket. Saubere Energie  , "faire" Regeln für Finanzmärkte, verlässliche Altersversorgung .... usw. usf.

Populismus also als Ausschlusskriterium? Wie war das jetzt noch bei den Grünen: http://www.gruene-partei.de/cms/files/dokbin/295/295495.wahlprogramm_komplett_2009.pdf ?
"Klima, Arbeit, Gerechtigkeit, Freiheit" ... naja. Und wenn man bis zur Seite 7 die Abschnittsüberschriften gelesen hat, fehlt einem auch nur noch der Allgemeinplatz der Forderung nach Weltfrieden..... Und leider wird auch offen gelassen, wessen Gerechtigkeit und Freiheit gemeint ist.


Einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass alle Parteien ihren Wählern das Blaue, samt Sternen und Planeten, vom Himmel versprechen? Ich sehe da zumindest keine Ausnahmen, auch wenn ich jetzt die SPD und die kleineren Parteien nicht explizit aufgeführt habe. Man kann sich eh nur die ungefähre Richtung aussuchen, in die es gehen soll und die Parteien an ihren bisherigen Handlungen und ihrer gesellschaftlichen Ausrichtung messen. 
Bis jetzt hat sich im bundesrepublikanischen Durchschnitt da keine Partei mit Ruhm bekleckert, obwohl ich die SPD (vor der Schröderdiktatur) da noch am ehesten vertretbar fand/finde. Allerdings ist dort mittlerweile scheinbar die schrödersche Doktrin bis in die mittleren Führungspositionen vorgedrungen, bzw. haben die Seeheimer ihre Figuren in den letzten Jahren dort positioniert und da die Basis mehrheitlich ignoriert wird, werden wir so schnell keine wirkliche Neuerung erleben.

Alles in allem gibt es nicht wirklich viele Alternativen, wenn man das Wirtschaftssystem in seinen Extremen ablehnt, ökologisch und sozial agieren möchte und den nachwachsenden Generationen eine breite Basis an elementaren Bestandteilen einer menschenwürdigen, moralischen und verantwortungsvollen Mitbestimmung vermitteln möchte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Wer eine grundsätzliche Debatte über die Linke führen möchte, der nutzt bitte den entsprechenden Thread. Darin dürfte eigentlich jeder denkbare Aspekt mindestens fünf mal wiederholt worden sein, so dass ich mir die Freiheit nehme, umfangreichere Wiederholungen an anderer Stelle einfach zu löschen.
(=nochmal durchkauen muss man dieses eigentlich übersichtliche Thema wirklich nicht)





17&4 schrieb:


> Was hat die FDP den so böses gemacht? Daten, Fakten und Belege bitte.



Hmm. Da wären:
- Haushalt 2010 (und folgende)
- Zerschlagung der deutschen Solarförderung und angeschlossener deutscher Industrie
- Aushölung (bzw. Abschaffung) der Pflicht zu Ausgleichs-/Kompensationsmaßnahmen bei Bauprojekten
(Da öffentliche Handlungen der Bundesregierung der letzten Wochen wohl jedem halbwegs politisch gebildetem bekannt sind, such ich jetzt keine Links zusammen)

In der Tag: Viel ist es nicht. Da die Liste der "guten" Punkte aber auch nicht viel länger ist und das fleißige Unterstützen von Gerüchten und Anheizen von Debatten (Gorleben, HartzIV) oder alternativ nichtstun (Amflora, Klimaschutz) ebenfalls niemanden weiterbringen, ergibt sich daraus ein vierter Punkt:
- Einkassieren der Gehälter für einen größeren Regierungsapparat, ohne dringend nötige Regierungsleistung zu erbringen.

Stattdessen gibt es qualitativ schlechte (quantitativ umfangreichere) Oppositions-Polemik von unserem Innen- äh Außen- äh sagen wir Vizekanzler und umfangreiche Lobbyarbeit bei diversen finanziellen Fragen.


----------



## Poulton (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



newjohnny schrieb:


> Wer sich informiert, weiß warum.)


Wer sich informiert hat, weiß warum man sie eben nicht wählen kann.



> Die FDP unterstützt die Negativentwicklung der Klassengesellschaft und gibt dem Markt die totale Freiheit.


Totale Freiheit? Ohje...
Die Staatsquote in Deutschland (bei Einberechnung der Sozialabgaben und der zugehörigen Leistungen) noch immer so hoch wie in kaum einem anderen Staat. Deutschland ist auch weiterhin ein Sozialstaat - von einem "Freien Markt" sind wir Meilenweit entfernt. 
Ausserdem: Die Menschen in sämtlichen kapitalistischen Industrienationen  profitieren durch alle Schichten hinweg von der Leistungsfähigkeit dieses Systems. Ausnahmslos alle Experimente, eine Volkswirtschaft auf sozialistischen Strukturen aufzubauen, sind gescheitert und haben die Menschen und Staaten ins wirtschaftliche Elend geführt. Seid ihr Linken so verblendet, das ihr das immer noch nicht erkennt?



> (nicht Taff oder anderen Scheiß, sondern relativ neutrale und informationsreiche Nachrichten mit Niveau).


Was sind den deine "neutralen" Nachrichten mit "Niveau"(erinnert von der Formulierung an irgendwelche Sexkontakte).



> Liberalisierung des Marktes= -Die Reichen werden reicher und die Armen werden ärmer.


Ohja, die bösen Reichen und die böse Liberalisierung. Geh und stell dich auf den Allgemeinplatz, wo auch schon diejenigen der Marke: "Sie wollte es doch, sie hatte einen zu kurzen Rock an!" stehen.



> Daraus resultiert: Armut und Unzufriedenheit


Schau mal weniger in die Glaskugel.



> Was das bringt, dürfte jedem klar sein.


Ich wüsste nicht was an rechten Parteien auszusetzen ist und ich rede nicht von NPD und Co.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Haushalt 2010 (und folgende)


Der auch bei jeder anderen Partei an der Regierung so oder ähnlich ausgesehen hätte.



> - Zerschlagung der deutschen Solarförderung und angeschlossener deutscher Industrie


Wenn eine Industrie nur dadurch existieren kann, weil sie Geld vom Staat bekommt, dann ist das nicht nur Staatswirtschaft/Planwirtschaft sondern auch eine vollkommene Fehlinvestition.



> - Aushölung (bzw. Abschaffung) der Pflicht zu Ausgleichs-/Kompensationsmaßnahmen bei Bauprojekten


Ich hätte sogar gleich noch die Förderungen für das "Bauen auf die grüne Wiese" dem Kahlschlag geopfert.



> Amflora,


Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht.



> Klimaschutz)


Welcher in Form der Klimaerwärmung nichts weiter als eine dreiste Lüge und eine Möglichkeit für unsere Grünen und den Staat ist, sich ungestört an dem Geld und somit Eigentum der Bürger und Unternehmen zu bereichern.



> - Einkassieren der Gehälter für einen größeren Regierungsapparat, ohne dringend nötige Regierungsleistung zu erbringen.


Das mit dem Regierungsapparat ist der einzige Punkt in dem ich dir zustimme.



> Stattdessen gibt es qualitativ schlechte (quantitativ umfangreichere) Oppositions-Polemik von unserem Innen- äh Außen- äh sagen wir Vizekanzler


Wie ich sehe hast du seinen Rede weder vollständig gelesen noch verstanden.



> und umfangreiche Lobbyarbeit bei diversen finanziellen Fragen.


Die da wären? Steuererleichterung für das Hotel und Gaststättengewerbe? JePe hatte vor einiger Zeit schonmal einen Link gebracht das es positive Auswirkungen hat, auch auf das was die Angestellten ausgezahlt bekommen.


----------



## MomentInTime (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

...
Die Grünen wären ja noch eine Beleuchtung wert:
...
Der Kosovo-Krieg war ein Angriffskrieg in den uns die angeblich so pazifistische Partei hineingeführt hat. 

_mod-edit: Nach Thread-Split stark gekürzt_


----------



## JePe (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Die FDP (...) schweigt wohlwollend über das ACTA-Abkommen(...)



Tut sie das?



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> (...)und hat auch nicht die Eier das wirtschaftspolitisch einzig richtige zu tun: Den Casino-Kapitalismus zu regulieren, dass er an realen Werten gebunden ist und kein Zocker-Eldorado mehr darstellt.



In diesem Satz fehlen noch die Vokabeln "Abmahnanwaelte", "Contentmafia" und "Lobbyhuren".



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Der Kosovo-Krieg war ein Angriffskrieg(...)



... waehrend die ethnischen Saeuberungen mittels KZs mitten in Europa natuerlich innere Angelegenheiten waren, fuer die sich der Rest der Welt nicht zu interessieren hatte.

@ruyven_macaran: Einen FDP-Hater-Thread haben wir uebrigens auch schon.


----------



## herethic (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

@JePe

Der Kosovo-Krieg war ein Angriffskrieg!
Das ist ein Fakt


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



			
				thrian schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kosovo-Krieg war ein Angriffskrieg!



Und steht damit auf einer Stufe mit dem Afghanistankrieg und auch dem letzten Irakkrieg. Und wer bitteschön hat das alles immer fein abgenickt?


Zum "Glück" gab und gibt es ja keine diplomatischen Optionen mehr ... zumindest nicht, wenn alle Seiten (mit Ausnahme der jeweiligen Zivilbevölkerungen) an den bewaffneten Konflikten verdienen können.
Waffen, Logistik, Strategien und Taktiken müssen am Ernstfall erprobt werden. Private Söldnerfirmen ebenso wie die eigene Militärführung und die mit beiden Vorgenannten vernetzte Rüstungsindustrie leisten gute Lobbyarbeit um sich gegenseitig ordentlich Aufträge in Krisengebieten zuschanzen zu können. Die Presse braucht was zu Schrei(b)en und der Mob etwas, dass er von den innenpolitischen Glanzleistungen abgelenkt ist... Wir brauchen Aufbaustäbe und Firmen die alles wieder zum Laufen bringen. 
Goldgräberstimmung! 
Vielleicht kann man ja die neuen (alten) Machthaber noch irgendwie über den Tisch ziehen, Aufträge abluchsen, den Wiederaufbau zu eigenen Konditionen steuern. Und selbst, wenn man nur Zugang zum Terrain bekommt oder die Genehmigung Basen zu stationieren, ist das schon mal ein guter Ausgangspunkt um sich globalstrategisch in eine gute Lage zu bringen.

Bin schon auf die Fortsetzung im Iran gespannt. 

Was kommt dann? Wann soll denn der Russe wieder mal "geschluckt" werden? Oder der Wirtschafts"partner" Nr. 1: China? Gilt das dann lediglich noch als eine "feindliche Übernahme"?


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Naja inzwischen sind wir politisch im spätröm. Reich angekommen. Brot und Spiele als Opium für das einflusslose Volk, und Wein und Huren für die Politiker. Ohja dieser Satz ist absolut polemisch, aber das macht ihn dennoch nicht falsch. Wie man momentan sehen kann, zerfällt die EU, was auch nur minder an Rom erinnert. Erst wenn die Menschen ohne Arbeit und soziales Leben (aufgrund von Geldmangel) aus Langeweile und Frust auf die Straße gehen und randalieren, dann wird sich etwas ändern.
(okay an der Stelle fehlt jetz noch der Satz "Proletarier, vereinigt euch!" aber das würde die Glaubwürdigkeit dezent reduzieren )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Die Aufforderung aus dem Wahlthread gilt auch hier: Bitte noch einmal jeder überprüfen, ob die Inhalte seiner verschobenen/kopierten Posts da stehen, wo sie Sinn machen.




17&4 schrieb:


> Ausserdem: Die Menschen in sämtlichen kapitalistischen Industrienationen  profitieren durch alle Schichten hinweg von der Leistungsfähigkeit dieses Systems.



Darüber ließe sich vortrefflich streiten, zu aller erst stellt sich aber die Frage, wieso in deiner Betrachtung eines globalisierten Wirtschaftsystems nur die Menschen berücksichtigt werden, die derzeit in den Industrienationen leben? Sind andere Menschen etwa nichts wert? (hier bitte ich übrigens nicht nur diejenigen zu berücksichtigen, die derzeit in den am gefährlichen Ende der Globalisierung sitzen, sondern auch diejenigen, die in 50-100 Jahren mit dem Erbe dieser Industrie fertig werden müssen)



> Ausnahmslos alle Experimente, eine Volkswirtschaft auf sozialistischen Strukturen aufzubauen, sind gescheitert und haben die Menschen und Staaten ins wirtschaftliche Elend geführt. Seid ihr Linken so verblendet, das ihr das immer noch nicht erkennt?



Die meisten Linken berücksichtigen in ihren Überlegungen keine praktischen Beispiele, die von Diktatoren bzw. Oligarchien geprägt und/oder durch egoistischem, kapitalismusähnlichem Verhalten (vieler) Einzelpersonen scheiterten. Statt dessen wird die Grundvorraussetzung postuliert, dass alle Menschen die Ideale der neuen Wirtschafts-&Gesellschaftsform zum Nutzen aller einschließlich sich selbst unterstützen und als intelligent aggierendes Kollektiv Wiederstand gegen totalitäre Herrscher zeigen, unabhängig von deren Fassade.
Über die Realisierbarkeit dieser Anforderungen unter Verwendung von _Homo sapiens_, insbesondere den heute verfügbaren Exemplaren, bzw. der dafür nötige Aufwand (sowohl qualitativ als auch quantitativ) gibt es aber sehr breit gestreute Meinungen. Die meisten davon sehen ein wiederholtes Ansprechen der die Thematik umgebenden Probleme sowieso der Übel, die sie überkommen möchte, aber nicht als negativ an, sondern im worst case als nutzlos, mit etwas Glück aber dem Fortschritt zuträglich und in jedem Fall einer der wenigen praktikablen Ansätze.

ich weiß nicht, ob jemand versteht, was ich sagen möchte, aber irgendwie deckt diese Formulierung zu 100,00% das ab, was ich sagen möchte  



> Ich wüsste nicht was an rechten Parteien auszusetzen ist und ich rede nicht von NPD und Co.



Die Tatsache, dass sie (afaik durch die Bank) die Aufrechterhaltung von Unterschieden und somit Verlierer fordern.




> Der auch bei jeder anderen Partei an der Regierung so oder ähnlich ausgesehen hätte.



Du wolltest Fakten, ich bin bei Fakten geblieben.
Wenn du jetzt Spekulationen willst, dann können die sehr wild werden und deiner Aussage sehr, sehr deutlich wiedersprechen. Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an das von der Financial Times Deutschland gelobte, über die FDP gestellte Programm der Grünen.



> Wenn eine Industrie nur dadurch existieren kann, weil sie Geld vom Staat bekommt, dann ist das nicht nur Staatswirtschaft/Planwirtschaft sondern auch eine vollkommene Fehlinvestition.



Wenn ein neues Unternehmen nur dadurch existieren kann, dass es Geld von Banken bekommt, dann ist das wohl auch eine Fehlinvestition...
Stichwort: "Anschubfinanzierung"
Man kann sich darüber streiten, ob sowas generell sinnvoll ist, aber selbst ich versteh genug von Wirtschaft, dass es vollkommen bescheuert ist, 90% der Investitionen zu tätigen und dann alles zusammenbrechen zu lassen, damit ausländische Firmen günstig das know-how aufkaufen können. Erst recht, wenn die materialistischen Bedingungen beste Wachstumsmöglichkeiten vorhersagen.
Was dagegen eine echte Fehlinvestion ist, die von der FDP weiter gesteigert wird, ist die Atomkraft. Die lebt von Anfang an von Subventionen und von Jahr zu Jahr tun sich weitere Löcher auf, die der Staat ausmerzen soll, ohne das irgendwelche zusätzliche Einnahmen dazukommen.



> Ich hätte sogar gleich noch die Förderungen für das "Bauen auf die grüne Wiese" dem Kahlschlag geopfert.



DU bist aber nicht das Thema, sondern die Taten der FDP.



> Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht.



Um diese Wissenslücke zu füllen braucht man, wenn man die nötigen Vorkenntnisse hat, um überhaupt eine qualifizierte Meinung zu entwickeln, weniger Sekunden Google-Zeit, als zum schreiben dieser Zeilen.
(wenn die Vorkenntnisse fehlen, läufts auf eine mehrtägige Geschichte "was ist eigentlich Gentechnik" hinaus)



> Welcher in Form der Klimaerwärmung nichts weiter als eine dreiste Lüge und eine Möglichkeit für unsere Grünen und den Staat ist, sich ungestört an dem Geld und somit Eigentum der Bürger und Unternehmen zu bereichern.



Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ist bekannt. Wer neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse zum Thema hat, kann sie gerne in den hiesigen einschlägigen Threads zur Diskussion stellen. Bis dahin verbitte ich es mir, mich und Personen, die ich sehr schätze, aufgrund von eigenem Unwissen und Vorurteilen als Lügner zu beleidigen.



> Wie ich sehe hast du seinen Rede weder vollständig gelesen noch verstanden.



Möglich.
Sollte eine einzelne Rede existieren, die das negative Resumee von über 100 Tagen Interviews, Stellungnahmen, Reden, etc. mit einem Schlag ins Gegenteil verkehrt, so bin ich zuversichtlich, dass ich spätestens im Rahmen des diesjährigen Literaturnobelpreises noch einmal darauf hingewiesen zu werden.
Es würde mich aber sehr wundern, wenn eine derartige Rede so vollkommen unbemerkt geblieben sein soll.



> Die da wären? Steuererleichterung für das Hotel und Gaststättengewerbe?


Mir persönlich sind daneben vor allem die Aktivitäten im Bereich Atomtechnologie, Gentechnik und Landwirtschaft in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## schub97 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

seitdem Helmut Kohl diesen mist gemacht hat,geht es den bach runter.die CDU(HK war in der CDU)
reitet das Land weiter in die verdämmnis.Hätten wir wenig Industrie wären wir jetzt so in der Patsche wie Griechenland


----------



## DaStash (10. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



17&4 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Industrie nur dadurch existieren kann, weil sie Geld vom Staat bekommt, dann ist das nicht nur Staatswirtschaft/Planwirtschaft sondern auch eine vollkommene Fehlinvestition.


Na das trifft ja dann folglich auch auf jedes Unternehmen zu welches seinen Arbeitnehmern Dumpinglöhne zahlt und der Staat den Rest aufstocken muss. Daraus entnehme ich also das du gegen die Unternehmenssubvention bist und eine Lohnuntergrenze festsetzen möchtest?

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wohl eher eine Festlegung des Lohns seitens der Arbeitgeber. 
Denn ein Arbeitnehmen muss dem Chef ja dankbar sein, dass er ihn aus der Arbeitslosenstatistik genommen hat, auch wenn das Geld das gleiche geblieben ist.


----------



## JePe (11. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DaStash schrieb:


> Na das trifft ja dann folglich auch auf jedes Unternehmen zu welches seinen Arbeitnehmern Dumpinglöhne zahlt und der Staat den Rest aufstocken muss. Daraus entnehme ich also das du gegen die Unternehmenssubvention bist und eine Lohnuntergrenze festsetzen möchtest?



Ja, genau. Zwingen wir die Betreiberin des mecklenburgischen Friseursalons, ab morgen das doppelte Gehalt zu zahlen. Das kann sie zwar nicht, weil ihre Kunden nicht das Doppelte fuer Waschen/Legen/Foehnen ausgeben werden und sie deshalb zwei von vier Friseusen entlassen muss, die fortan Lohnersatzleistungen erhalten und diese mit Schwarzarbeit aufbessern. Aber hey. Man hat was gemacht. Wen schert es schon, ob es auch einen Sinn ergibt? Soll die Betreiberin gefaelligst einen ihrer acht Bentleys verkaufen und nicht das halbe Jahr Urlaub machen. Sie faehrt zwar in Wirklichkeit einen Golf Jahreswagen und eher selten in den Urlaub, aber behaupten kann man es ja trotzdem.

Einfachere und insgesamt niedrigere Steuern, damit bei der Friseurin auch von einem geringen Lohn netto mehr uebrig bleibt. Anstatt eines vom Staat diktierten Mindestlohnes eine Praezisierung des Begriffes der Sittenwidrigkeit und schaerfere Sanktionen - weil das denselben Effekt haette, die Lohnfindung aber trotzdem bei den Tarifpartnern bliebe. Aber zur Legislative schielen und "gib mir oder ich waehle die anderen" knurren ist da natuerlich viel bequemer.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

@ JePe:

Dann will ich doch mal gerne dein Bsp. aufnehmen und damit die irrsinnige Argumentation widerlegen, dass Reallohnanstieg dem unternehmerischen Ruin gleichkommt. Gerade in MV, wo Reallöhne von 10,00 EUR/Stunde eher eine Seltenheit sind, würde dies zu einem reellen Mehrbetrag im Umlauf und damit zu einem allg. Konsumanstieg führen.
Also:

Friseursalon vorher:
Reine Lohnkosten für 3 Angestellte mit 6 EUR Brutto für 22 Tage á 9 Stunden insgesamt: *3.600 EUR*

Friseursalon bei 10 EUR Mindestlohn unter vorgenannten Voraussetzungen: *6.000 EUR*

Differenz *2.400 EUR*

Da dann aber ALLE (ausnahmslos) wenigstens nun diesen Grundlohn erhalten sollen, werden gerade in besagter mecklenburgischer Region
a) 3,5% Durchschnittspreiserhöhung nicht ins Gewicht fallen,
b) ca. 50 Leute/Monat zusätzlich den Friseursalon endlich wieder besuchen können, die dies vorher nicht mehr zahlen wollten/konnten.

Ich geh mal von einem mittleren Salon mit rund 500 Kunden vorher und 550 Kunden nachher aus, welche durchschnittlich 50,00 EUR pro Besuch zahlten und nun, nach Preiserhöhung von 3,5% durchschnittlich 51,75 EUR zahlen sollen.

Am Ende stehen:
Umsatz Friseursalon vorher: 25.000,00 EUR
Umsatz Friseursalon jetzt: 28.462,50 EUR

Einem Mehraufwand von 2.400,00 EUR steht ein Umsatzplus von 3.462,50 EUR gegenüber. Die Unternehmerin macht also sogar insgesamt *Plus*.
Je nachdem, wie viel Kundschaft dazukommt kann die Unternehmerin an ihrer Preisspanne arbeiten. Sind es nur 25 Besuche monatlich mehr, muss sie den Preis um 5 % erhöhen. Bleibt die Besucherzahl gleich, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, muss sie 10 % drauflegen. Für die Kalkulation muss nunmal jeder selber sorgen, dass gehört zu den unternehmerischen Aufgaben.

Außerdem musst du zugeben, dass ich vom untersten aller unteren Preislevel herangegangen bin und auch mit einem Minimum an Kundschaft. Beim meinem Friseur haben die Angestellten im Schnitt wenigstens 10 Kunden am Tag (das wären bei 3 Angestellten über 20% mehr an Kundschaft zu meinem Beispiel), arbeiten teilweise 11 Stunden, wovon sie nur 8 bezahlt bekommen und der Preisdurchschnitt liegt eher bei 75 EUR ...
Woher ich das so genau weiß? Weil der Laden meiner Tante gehört und eine ihrer Angestellten ´ne Verflossene von mir ist.
Und meine Tante kriecht keineswegs auf dem finanziellen Zahnfleisch. Im Gegensatz zu ihren Angestellten.


----------



## Wendigo (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Westerwelle begünstigte Firma seines Bruders bei Asienreise - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland


Ganz frische Nachricht. Wäre er in der Opposition, würde er selbst seinen Rücktritt verlangen. Da ist er ja ganz flott.


----------



## DaStash (11. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



JePe schrieb:


> ...


1.) Hab ich auf der Argumentationsbasis von deinem Gesinnungsgenossen 17&4, "Wenn eine Industrie nur dadurch existieren kann, weil sie Geld vom Staat bekommt, dann ist das nicht nur Staatswirtschaft/Planwirtschaft sondern auch eine vollkommene Fehlinvestition." geantwortet und ein Äquivalent gebildet. Die Frage ist doch ganz einfach möchte man das unterstützen oder nicht, was er ja mit seiner Aussage quasi bejat.


> Ja, genau. Zwingen wir die Betreiberin des mecklenburgischen Friseursalons, ab morgen das doppelte Gehalt zu zahlen. Das kann sie zwar nicht, weil ihre Kunden nicht das Doppelte fuer Waschen/Legen/Foehnen ausgeben werden und sie deshalb zwei von vier Friseusen entlassen muss, die fortan Lohnersatzleistungen erhalten und diese mit Schwarzarbeit aufbessern. Aber hey. Man hat was gemacht. Wen schert es schon, ob es auch einen Sinn ergibt? Soll die Betreiberin gefaelligst einen ihrer acht Bentleys verkaufen und nicht das halbe Jahr Urlaub machen. Sie faehrt zwar in Wirklichkeit einen Golf Jahreswagen und eher selten in den Urlaub, aber behaupten kann man es ja trotzdem.


 Dein Beispiel ist realitätsfern, da du davon ausgehst das Lohnerhöhung gleich Preiserhöhung für den Endkunden bedeutet. Aber das kann man so nicht sagen, denn der Frisörbesitzer muss gleichfalls einen Beitrag dazu leisten und somit wird eben nicht eins zu eins die Erhöhung an den Endkunden weitergegeben.

Des Weiteren möchte ich mal wissen wo für den Endverbraucher bitte der Unterschied zwischen den gestiegenen Preisen beim Frisör ist, die ja den Arbeitnehmern zu gute kommen oder den Aufstockungen, die er als Steuerzahler ebenfalls im gleichen Maße subventionieren muss, damit der Frisör auf ein menschenwürdiges Gehalt kommt? Es gibt genau zwei Unterschiede und dir kommen den Arbeitnehmern zu gute, die endlich einen vollwertigen Lohn erhalten und nicht als Bittsteller beim Staat Lohnsubventionen in Form von Aufstockungen beantragen müssen und des Weiteren spart der Staat Unmengen an Geldern ein die er wiederum sinnvoll in Bildung investieren könnte, damit sich für zukünftigere Generationen die Chancengleichheit erhöht.


> Einfachere und insgesamt niedrigere Steuern, damit bei der Friseurin auch von einem geringen Lohn netto mehr uebrig bleibt. Anstatt eines vom Staat diktierten Mindestlohnes eine Praezisierung des Begriffes der Sittenwidrigkeit und schaerfere Sanktionen - weil das denselben Effekt haette, die Lohnfindung aber trotzdem bei den Tarifpartnern bliebe. Aber zur Legislative schielen und "gib mir oder ich waehle die anderen" knurren ist da natuerlich viel bequemer.


Und was machen die Gewerke, wie beispielsweise Floristen, die keinen Tarifvertrag haben und den gleichen Verdienst wie die Frisöre bekommen?

p.s.:Steuerkürzungen, bei dem geringen Gehalt? Da liegt man doch i. d. R. eh unter dem Steuerfreibetrag und erhält bei einer Steuererklärung diese wieder zurück.

MfG


----------



## Poulton (11. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DaStash schrieb:


> Daraus entnehme ich also das du gegen die Unternehmenssubvention bist und eine Lohnuntergrenze festsetzen möchtest?
> MfG


Gegen Unternehmenssubventionen im großen und ganzen ja, für Mindestlöhne eindeutig nein.
Wenn die Löhne hier in Deutschland nicht oder nur weniger steigen,  heißt das vor allem eins: Die Nachfrage nach Arbeit ist  nicht höher als das Angebot, das Angebot möglicherweise sogar zu groß, aber es befinden sich Angebot und Nachfrage in einer halbwegs  gesunden Balance. Mit anderen Worten: Auf steigende Kosten mit der Forderung nach höheren Löhnen zu  reagieren, geht völlig am am eigentlichen Thema vorbei. Zumal hier einige zu vergessen scheinen, das es auch niedere Arbeiten gibt, die nunmal entsprechend niedrig entlohnt werden.

Wenn z.B. Nahrungsmittel und  Energie im Verhältnis zur Nachfrage vergleichsweise knapp sind, das  Potenzial an Arbeitskraft aber global im Verhältnis zur Nachfrage groß  (und die Preise für Arbeit in Deutschland hoch), dann ist aus nationaler  Sicht die einzige Chance die Erhöhung des Werts der eigenen  Arbeitskraft. Und das heißt: Mehr Anstrengung aller Beteiligten  sowie mehr Aus- und Weiterbildung.
 Sollte das nicht gelingen, müssen wir uns mit einer graduellen  Senkung unserer Lebensstandards abfinden. Dabei droht  keineswegs eine kollektive Verarmung, wie uns manche Linke  glauben machen wollen. Es geht aber sehr wohl um die  Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der heute in Deutschland selbst Hilfskräfte und niedrig qualifizierte Angestellte ein "Recht" auf ein Auto, auf einen Urlaub im  Ausland und viele andere Annehmlichkeiten beanspruchen. Oder um es anderst zu  formulieren: Wenn in Osteuropa, China oder einem anderen Land derjenige,  der die gleiche Arbeit verrichtet, mit einem deutlich niedrigeren  Lebensstandard und somit auch Entlohnung zufrieden ist, haben wir in Deutschland weder eine Chance  noch ein Recht, massiv höhere Löhne zu fordern.
 Das mag zwar für den Einzelnen nicht schön sein aber solch derart fundamentale Prinzipien von Markt und Wettbewerb lassen sich nunmal nicht  aushebeln.



DaStash schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel ist realitätsfern, da du davon ausgehst das Lohnerhöhung  gleich Preiserhöhung für den Endkunden bedeutet.


Natürlich bedeutet das auch Preiserhöhung. Wenn eine Friseuse auf dem  (nicht gerade) freien Arbeitsmarkt 4€ pro Stunde verdient und mit  Mindestlohn 8€, dann kostet der Haarschnitt für den Verbraucher auch  entsprechend mehr. Vielleicht nicht das Doppelte, aber auf jeden Fall  mehr. Denn wäre dem nicht so, würde dies bedeuten, dass die Inhaber der  Friseursalons derzeit so viel verdienen, das sie im Geld schwimmen und das ist nun wirklich  sehr weit von der Realität entfernt ist.
Der Witz dabei ist nun, dass der Staat zwar an einer Stelle entlastet würde, die Bürger aber bei Einführung eines  flächendeckenden Mindestlohns rein rechnerisch mit eben diesem Betrag  wieder belastet werden würden - ohne gleichzeitig an anderer Stelle entlastet zu  werden. Folglich ist die Einführung eines gesetzlichen Mindestlohns nichts  anderes als eine verdeckte Steuer.


----------



## DaStash (11. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



17&4 schrieb:


> Gegen Unternehmenssubventionen im großen und ganzen ja, für Mindestlöhne eindeutig nein.
> Wenn die Löhne hier in Deutschland nicht oder nur weniger steigen,  heißt das vor allem eins: Die Nachfrage nach Arbeit ist  nicht höher als das Angebot, das Angebot möglicherweise sogar zu groß, aber es befinden sich Angebot und Nachfrage in einer halbwegs  gesunden Balance. Mit anderen Worten: Auf steigende Kosten mit der Forderung nach höheren Löhnen zu  reagieren, geht völlig am am eigentlichen Thema vorbei. Zumal hier einige zu vergessen scheinen, das es auch niedere Arbeiten gibt, die nunmal entsprechend niedrig entlohnt werden.


 Also drei Jahre Facharbeiterausbildung, wie sie zum Beispiel Frisöre und Floristen absolvieren, nennst du niedere Arbeiten? 

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied ob der Endverbraucher die Aufstockungen über die Steuern zahlt oder wenn er direkt mehr beim Frisör ausgibt und der Lohn dementsprechend unsubventioniert dem Arbeitgeber zur Verfügung steht?


> Wenn z.B. Nahrungsmittel und  Energie im Verhältnis zur Nachfrage vergleichsweise knapp sind, das  Potenzial an Arbeitskraft aber global im Verhältnis zur Nachfrage groß  (und die Preise für Arbeit in Deutschland hoch), dann ist aus nationaler  Sicht die einzige Chance die Erhöhung des Werts der eigenen  Arbeitskraft. Und das heißt: Mehr Anstrengung aller Beteiligten  sowie mehr Aus- und Weiterbildung.


 Der Arbeitsmarkt der Unternehmen über die wir hier reden ist groß und das Angebot an Arbeitskräften steht in einem gesundem Verhältnis also warum soll man sich damit zufrieden geben und staatlich subventionierte Dumpinglöhne, welche die Grundlage der unternehmerischen Wirtschaftslichkeit darstellen, hinnehmen, unter dem von Dir angesprochen Aspekt gesehen.
Zitat:
"Wenn eine Industrie nur dadurch existieren kann, weil sie Geld vom Staat bekommt, dann ist das nicht nur Staatswirtschaft/Planwirtschaft sondern auch eine vollkommene Fehlinvestition."

Wo liegt bei den beiden Beispielen dann der Unterschied? Sie sind beide nur staatswirtschaftlich/planwirtschaftlich tragbar, so wie du es ja richtig festgestellt hast.


> Sollte das nicht gelingen, müssen wir uns mit einer graduellen  Senkung unserer Lebensstandards abfinden. Dabei droht  keineswegs eine kollektive Verarmung, wie uns manche Linke  glauben machen wollen. Es geht aber sehr wohl um die  Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der heute in Deutschland selbst Hilfskräfte und niedrig qualifizierte Angestellte ein "Recht" auf ein Auto, auf einen Urlaub im  Ausland und viele andere Annehmlichkeiten beanspruchen.


Also drei Jahre Fachausbildung ist kaum mit Hilfskräften oder mit niedrig quallifizierten Angestellten zu vergleichen und es solltte doch wohl in einem Sozialmarktstaat auch die Devise herrschen, dass eine eine gerechte und menschliche Entlohung das Fundament jeder Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung darstellt oder etwa nicht? Sollen wir es wirklich hinnehmen das Unternehmen ihre Existens auf Billigstlöhne/Dumpinglöhne aufbauen?


> Oder um es anderst zu  formulieren: Wenn in Osteuropa, China oder einem anderen Land derjenige,  der die gleiche Arbeit verrichtet, mit einem deutlich niedrigeren  Lebensstandard und somit auch Entlohnung zufrieden ist, haben wir in Deutschland weder eine Chance  noch ein Recht, massiv höhere Löhne zu fordern.


 Doch wir haben das Recht und das erklärt sich nuneinmal durch die gleichfalls höheren Lebensunterhaltskosten.


> Das mag zwar für den Einzelnen nicht schön sein aber solch derart fundamentale Prinzipien von Markt und Wettbewerb lassen sich nunmal nicht  aushebeln.


Wenn wir uns an die Vergütung von anderen Ländern aus marktwirtschaftlichen Regeln in der globalisierten Welt halten sollen, kann dies aber nur effektiv geschehen, wenn sich die Begleitkosten, wie der Lebensunterhalt, im gleichen Maße nach unten anpasst. So wie es jetzt ist funktioniert es eben nicht und davon sind immer mehr Menschen betroffen und da muss sich definitiv was ändern und m. M. n. kann die Lösung nicht staatliche Subvention heißen.


> Natürlich bedeutet das auch Preiserhöhung. Wenn eine Friseuse auf dem  (nicht gerade) freien Arbeitsmarkt 4€ pro Stunde verdient und mit  Mindestlohn 8€, dann kostet der Haarschnitt für den Verbraucher auch  entsprechend mehr. Vielleicht nicht das Doppelte, aber auf jeden Fall  mehr. Denn wäre dem nicht so, würde dies bedeuten, dass die Inhaber der  Friseursalons derzeit so viel verdienen, das sie im Geld schwimmen und das ist nun wirklich  sehr weit von der Realität entfernt ist.
> Der Witz dabei ist nun, dass der Staat zwar an einer Stelle entlastet würde, die Bürger aber bei Einführung eines  flächendeckenden Mindestlohns rein rechnerisch mit eben diesem Betrag  wieder belastet werden würden -  ohne gleichzeitig an anderer Stelle entlastet zu  werden.


 Du musst den Gedanken weiterführen. Es findet nämlich nur eine quasi Umverteilung statt. Anstatt durch Steuern die Aufstöckerlöhne zu finanzieren, zahlt der Endverbraucher diese Kosten direkt, sozusagen eine Winwin Situation. Der Endverbraucher zahlt nach wie vor das Gleiche und der betroffene Angestellte bekommt endlich seinen menschenwürdigen Verdienst ohne als Bittsteller dem Staat zur Last zu fallen.


> Folglich ist die Einführung eines gesetzlichen Mindestlohns nichts  anderes als eine verdeckte Steuer.


 Die auf der anderen Seite, siehe Aufstöckerlöhne aber eingespart wird.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Am Ende stehen:
> Umsatz Friseursalon vorher: 25.000,00 EUR
> Umsatz Friseursalon jetzt: 28.462,50 EUR
> 
> Einem Mehraufwand von 2.400,00 EUR steht ein Umsatzplus von 3.462,50 EUR gegenüber. Die Unternehmerin macht also sogar insgesamt *Plus*.



Die Spekulation um zusätzlichen Umsatz kannst du dir eigentlich sparen:
2400€ Mehrkosten stehen einem momentanen Umsatz von 25.000€ gegenüber. D.h. <10% Mehrausgaben, die sich durch <10% Mehreinnahmen vollständig kompensieren lassen würden. Erhöht man die Preise um 10% (Haarschnitt für 11€ statt 10€) sollte das problemlos zu machen sein, denn soviele Leute werden aufgrund des einen Euros nicht auf ihren Haarschnitt verzichten.

(kann man aber auch einfacher haben: Sagen wir 5 Minuten pro Standardhaarschnitt -länger dauerts jedenfalls bei mir nicht, was garantiert nicht an fehlenden Haaren liegt-, 5 Minuten fegen&abkassieren. Macht 10€ Einnahmen für 10€ Arbeit. Dazu kommen aufräumen, Bestellungen,... und "Auf Kunden warten".Eine 66% Auslastung sollte sich aber einigermaßen lassen, da zu Spitzenzeiten ja durchaus mit Warteschlangen und somit 100% Auslastung zu rechnen ist. Macht dann 40€ Einnahmen pro Stunde und Friseur, bei 6€ Lohnkosten. Mit 10€ Mindestlohn wären 44€ Einnahmen nötig, um die Gewinnspanne zu halten - was eben 10% Preiserhöhung mit sich bringt und vermutlich kaum einen Kunden stört. Im Gegensatz zu den 100% Aufschlag, die sich so mancher zusammenphantasiert)

Bei Floristen würde ich einen noch geringeren Anteil der Lohnkosten an der Gesamtkalkulation erwarten, weil Blumen einfach ziemlich teuer sein können und aufgrund der schlechten Lagerfähigkeit vieles nicht verkauft werden wird.




JePe schrieb:


> Einfachere und insgesamt niedrigere Steuern, damit bei der Friseurin auch von einem geringen Lohn netto mehr uebrig bleibt.



Und den Staatshaushalt gleichen wann durch Mehreinnahmen an welcher Stelle aus?
Energiesteuern? Konsumsteuern? Hohen Abgaben für Umweltverschmutzung?
Irgendwie hat die Wirtschaftslobby immer etwas dagegen, wenn man tatsächlich mal "steuern" und Arbeitskraft bezahlbar machen will. Da ist es schon schwierig, mal die Kranken- und Altenfürsorge finanziert zu bekommen, geschweige denn die Lohnsteuer zu senken.




17&4 schrieb:


> Wenn die Löhne hier in Deutschland nicht oder nur weniger steigen,  heißt das vor allem eins: Die Nachfrage nach Arbeit ist  nicht höher als das Angebot, das Angebot möglicherweise sogar zu groß, aber es befinden sich Angebot und Nachfrage in einer halbwegs  gesunden Balance. Mit anderen Worten: Auf steigende Kosten mit der Forderung nach höheren Löhnen zu  reagieren, geht völlig am am eigentlichen Thema vorbei. Zumal hier einige zu vergessen scheinen, das es auch niedere Arbeiten gibt, die nunmal entsprechend niedrig entlohnt werden.
> 
> Wenn z.B. Nahrungsmittel und  Energie im Verhältnis zur Nachfrage vergleichsweise knapp sind, das  Potenzial an Arbeitskraft aber global im Verhältnis zur Nachfrage groß  (und die Preise für Arbeit in Deutschland hoch), dann ist aus nationaler  Sicht die einzige Chance die Erhöhung des Werts der eigenen  Arbeitskraft. Und das heißt: Mehr Anstrengung aller Beteiligten  sowie mehr Aus- und Weiterbildung.
> Sollte das nicht gelingen, müssen wir uns mit einer graduellen  Senkung unserer Lebensstandards abfinden.



Und genau diese wird durch Mindestlöhne und Sozialleistungen gesteuert. Damit bewahrt man diejenigen, die kaum etwas zu geben haben und die sich aufgrund der kapitalistischen Verknüpfung von Besitz und Möglichkeiten/Macht auch deutlich schlechter vor Verschlechterungen schützen können, davor, in zu hohem Maße von der Senkung (vorerst eigentlich nur verlangsamtes Wachstum) betroffen zu werden.



> Der Witz dabei ist nun, dass der Staat zwar an einer Stelle entlastet würde, die Bürger aber bei Einführung eines  flächendeckenden Mindestlohns rein rechnerisch mit eben diesem Betrag  wieder belastet werden würden - ohne gleichzeitig an anderer Stelle entlastet zu  werden. Folglich ist die Einführung eines gesetzlichen Mindestlohns nichts  anderes als eine verdeckte Steuer.



Eine ""Steuer"", die aber hochgradig zweckgebunden und direkt wieder ausgegeben wird, die keinerlei Störungen im Hochpreissegment hervorruft (wo prozentuale Steuern sonst primär wirken) und die kaum aktiver Kontrolle/Eintreibung bedarf.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

also wenn man das hier alles liest bekommt ja Augenkrebs..  immer über die böse CDU und FDP herziehen..  man kann ja mal aufzählen was ROT/Grün in der Vergangenheit alles falsch gemacht hat. 

mit schwarz/gelb haben wir in DE das geringer übel gewählt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Man kann ja auch mal aufzählen, wo sie was richtig gemacht haben.
Rot/Grün: AKW-Ausstieg, Landwirtschaftsreform, EEG (, Reform des Sozialsystems. Da werden die prinzipiellen Vorteile aber durch fehler bei der Leistungsbestimmung und durch vor allem der Unternehmens/Weiter"bildungs"organisation zunichte gemacht. Diese liegen aber z.T. nicht in Händen der Bundesregierung), die Außenpolitik fand ich, bis auf eine Ausnahme (die aber imho dem damaligen Wählerwillen entsprach) auch nicht schlecht.
Schwarz/Gelb: ______


----------



## Poulton (11. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also drei Jahre Facharbeiterausbildung, wie sie zum Beispiel Frisöre und Floristen absolvieren, nennst du niedere Arbeiten?


So hart es klingen mag: Das sind Jobs mit niederer Qualifikation bzw. wo man kaum Verantwortung trägt, ganz egal wie körperlich  anstrengend, eklig, etc. sie sind. Also Arbeit die gering vergütet wird. Das war schon immer so und das wird auch immer so bleiben. Ansonsten: Gerade beim Friseurberuf fällt auch soetwas wie Trinkgeld an und das ist im Monat bei den Personen welche ich kenne, mindestens 100 bis 200€. Wer das nicht zusammenbekommt, der arbeitet entweder wirklich in einer armen Gegend oder macht so eine miese Arbeit, das er es auch nicht verdient hat.



> Der Arbeitsmarkt der Unternehmen über die wir hier reden ist groß und das Angebot an Arbeitskräften steht in einem gesundem Verhältnis


Gerade im Niedriglohnsegment, also in dem Bereich der Personen mit geringen Qualifikationen, übersteigt das Angebot die Nachfrage. Wir haben folglich zuviele Geringqualifizierte in Deutschland. Oder um es anderst auszudrücken: Der Markt funktioniert weiterhin, er hat seine Funktion nicht eingebüßt.
Dieser  Bevölkerungsgruppe über einen Mindestlohn das Signal zu senden, dass man  auch ohne eine ordentliche Ausbildung ein gutes Auskommen mit seinem Einkommen hat,  mag die rote/braune/grüne Seele beruhigen, setzt aber ökonomisch  völlig falsche Anreize. 
Die Wahrheit ist: Nur mit hervorragender Ausbildung und  großer Anstrengung wird Deutschland in Zukunft den seinen Lebensstandard halten können, und das gilt nicht nur für  potentielle Mindestlohnempfänger.

Ganz abgesehen davon, wird in Deutschland ein Mindestlohn die selben negativen Auswirkungen wie in Frankreich haben, wie höhere Arbeitslosigkeit unter Jugendlichen und Frauen, da beide Staaten recht gut vergleichbar sind: in beiden Ländern ist der Arbeitsmarkt überreguliert und bedarf dringender Reformen(Lockerung des Kündigungsschutz, höheres Renteneintrittsalter etc.).
Siehe hierzu auch: Frankreich: Mindestlohn: Schlechte Erfahrungen im Nachbarland - WirtschaftsWoche

Und um nochmal das von JePe aufzugreifen: Anstatt zum Staat zu schielen und sich letztenendes von Ihm entmündigen lassen, weil man an Ihn Freiheiten wie die Tarifautonomie sowie die Vertragsfreiheit gibt, kann nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Selbst als einfacher Angestellter hat man genügend Möglichkeiten auf einen besseren Lohn hinzuwirken. Sei es nun durch höhere Leistungsbereitschaft, Gründung eines Betriebsrates welcher auch bedingt über Löhne verhandeln kann, Gewerkschaft beitreten, den Chef beschwatzen das die eigene Arbeitskraft mehr wert ist, etc. Also all die Dinge, die die Menschen schon vor 100 und mehr Jahren gemacht haben um höhere Löhne zu bekommen und sich nicht als Bittsteller an den Staat gewandt haben, weil sie halt noch nicht zu dick, faul, träge, hübsch, was auch immer waren.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Friseursalon vorher:
> Reine Lohnkosten für 3 Angestellte mit 6 EUR Brutto für 22 Tage á 9  Stunden insgesamt: *3.600 EUR*
> 
> Friseursalon bei 10 EUR Mindestlohn unter vorgenannten Voraussetzungen: *6.000  EUR*


Die Berechnung dringend überarbeiten. Ein Betrieb zahlt nicht nur den einen Bruttolohn an den Angestellten, sondern kann selber nochmal zwischen 80 bis 100% von diesem zusätzlich abführen. Das heißt wir wären bei 10€ Stundenlohn schon bei rund 12000€ die der Betrieb zu schultern hätte.
Ganz abgesehen davon, ist deine Rechnung eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Denn neben den Lohnkosten muss ein Unternehmen noch je nach  Betriebsart(Personengesellschaft, Kapitalgesellschaft oder  Genossenschaft) noch Gewerbesteuer, Körperschaftssteuer und  Abgeltungssteuer zahlen. Zusätzlich dazu noch die Beiträge zu IHK oder HK, Gas,  Wasser, Abwasser, Strom, Miete, Grundsteuer, Umsatzsteuer, Haftpflicht, Fuhrpark, ggf. Zinsen aus laufenden Krediten, etc. Und zu guter letzt auch noch das Bilden von Rücklagen für schwierige Zeiten, Maschinenausfälle, Neuanschaffungen etc. und ja, auch als Chef oder Chefin habe ich ein Gehalt, aus dem ich meine Sozialversicherungsbeiträge und Einkommenssteuer zahlen muss.


----------



## Terence Skill (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Friseur ist doch kein Job niederer Qualifikation^^ son Quatsch, das ist echtes Handwerk bei dem es gar noch eine Meister-Qualifikation gibt! Und der Leistungsdruck der dort herrscht übertrifft den in den meisten anderen Berufen locker. Da kannste nichtmal was versauen und eben neu machen oder so...Dort muss alles auf Anhieb perfekt sein. Und du redest von niederer Qualifikation^^


----------



## JePe (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Woher ich das so genau weiß? Weil der Laden meiner Tante gehört und eine  ihrer Angestellten ´ne Verflossene von mir ist.
> Und meine Tante kriecht keineswegs auf dem finanziellen Zahnfleisch. Im  Gegensatz zu ihren Angestellten.



Dann solltest Du Deiner Tante Deine bahnbrechenden Erkenntnisse  mitteilen. Deiner Logik folgend muss sie ja nur mehr Gehalt zahlen und  schwups! vervielfachen sich ihre Einnahmen noch weiter.



DaStash schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel ist realitätsfern, da du davon ausgehst das Lohnerhöhung  gleich Preiserhöhung für den Endkunden bedeutet. Aber das kann man so  nicht sagen, denn der Frisörbesitzer muss gleichfalls einen Beitrag dazu  leisten und somit wird eben nicht eins zu eins die Erhöhung an den  Endkunden weitergegeben.



Falls dieser Satz einen Sinn hat, verstehe ich ihn nicht. Der  Gewerbetreibende reicht seine gestiegenen Ausgaben also nicht an seine  Kunden weiter - wie amortisiert er dann, wie sieht er aus, dieser "Beitrag"? Etwa doch einen der acht  Bentleys verkaufen? Ist es wirklich so schwer zu akzeptieren, dass der  Durchschnittsunternehmer eine geleaste Mittelklasselimousine faehrt, das Haus auf Kredit gebaut und keine Abermillionen im Kopfkissen  eingenaeht oder auf schweizerischen Konten versteckt hat?

Gegenfrage - wenn nicht durch Erhoehung der Einnahmen, wie refinanziert  der Unternehmer die gestiegenen Ausgaben dann?



DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren möchte ich mal wissen wo für den Endverbraucher bitte der  Unterschied zwischen den gestiegenen Preisen beim Frisör ist, die ja den  Arbeitnehmern zu gute kommen oder den Aufstockungen, die er als  Steuerzahler ebenfalls im gleichen Maße subventionieren muss, damit der  Frisör auf ein menschenwürdiges Gehalt kommt?


 
 Der Unterschied ist der bei Steuern und Abgaben nicht gegebene Aspekt  der Freiwilligkeit. Der Buerger muesste naemlich in Vorleistung treten,  freiwillig den hoeheren Preis bezahlen und darauf vertrauen, dass dies  mittelfristig zu einem auch ihm zugutekommenden kontinuierlichen  Aufschwung fuehrt. In einer Welt "designed by Gene Roddenberry" mag das  funktionieren. In Deutschland, wo ca. zwei Drittel der Bevoelkerung bei  einer Umfrage im vergangenen Jahr zugegeben haben, Schwarzarbeit zu  beanspruchen oder selbst schwarz zu arbeiten und in beiden Faellen kein  schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, funktioniert das so aber eben sicher  nicht. Insoweit ist Deine Frage sehr viel realitaetsferner als meine  Prognose, dass ein flaechendeckender, womoeglich noch  regionsunspezifischer Mindestlohn Arbeitsplatzverlust initiieren wuerde.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und was machen die Gewerke, wie beispielsweise Floristen, die keinen  Tarifvertrag haben und den gleichen Verdienst wie die Frisöre bekommen?
> 
> p.s.:Steuerkürzungen, bei dem geringen Gehalt?


 
 Steuervereinfachung und im Ergebnis ein insgesamt niedrigeres  Steuerniveau (nicht nur am unteren Ende der Einkommensskala) wuerden  dazu fuehren, dass es eine Binnennachfrage eben nicht nur nach auf Pump  gekauften Plasmaglotzen, sondern auch nach einem Strauss Blumen fuer  Muttern an deren Geburtstag gibt. Dann verschwindet das Problem mit den  Floristen auch von alleine.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2400€ Mehrkosten stehen einem momentanen Umsatz von 25.000€ gegenüber. D.h. <10% Mehrausgaben, die sich durch <10% Mehreinnahmen vollständig kompensieren lassen würden.



Doof nur, dass es Lohnnebenkosten gibt. Ich habe jetzt wenig Lust auszurechnen, wie hoch diese im Fallbeispiel waeren - aber sie liegen irgendwo zwischen 25 und 75 Prozent der Bruttolohnerhoehung. Merke: die tatsaechlichen Mehrkosten sind zwingend hoeher.

Doof auch, dass die Bruttolohnerhoehung nicht 1:1 beim Arbeitnehmer ankommen wird. Auch hier habe ich jetzt keine Lust auszurechnen, wieviel auf der Strecke bleibt - aber als Faustregel kannst Du fast immer von 50 Prozent ausgehen. Merke: das umlaufende Geld steigt nicht im gleichen Masse wie die Loehne.

Und doof ist ebenfalls, dass die Mehreinnahmen nicht 1:1 in der Tasche der Salonbetreiberin landen, sondern ein Teil davon durch Steuern und Abgaben wieder aufgefressen wird. Merke: die Einnahmen steigen in geringerem Masse als die berechneten Kosten.

Die "Rechnung" ist also irgendwie fuern Popo.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und den Staatshaushalt gleichen wann durch Mehreinnahmen an welcher  Stelle aus?



Laffer-Kurve.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Doof nur, dass es Lohnnebenkosten gibt. Ich habe jetzt wenig Lust auszurechnen, wie hoch diese im Fallbeispiel waeren



Schade aber auch, denn Behauptungen und Vermutungen bringen uns nicht weiter und leider kann Wiki von deinen 75% gerade maximal das erste Drittel erklären. (da müssten dann direkt weitere 50 Cent Mehrkosten umgesetzt werden  *Schockzustand*) Solange du uns nicht verrätst, aus welchen Fingern du dir den Rest gesaugt hast, werden wir die Diskussion wohl anhand der feststehenden Fakten fortsetzen müssen.




> Doof auch, dass die Bruttolohnerhoehung nicht 1:1 beim Arbeitnehmer ankommen wird.



Doof für deine Argumentation, das es hier die ganze Zeit nur um Bruttolöhne geht.



> Und doof ist ebenfalls, dass die Mehreinnahmen nicht 1:1 in der Tasche der Salonbetreiberin landen, sondern ein Teil davon durch Steuern und Abgaben wieder aufgefressen wird. Merke: die Einnahmen steigen in geringerem Masse als die berechneten Kosten.



Also nicht 1€ äh 1,50€ mehr für den Haarschnitt, sondern satte 1,88€ (inkl. Mwst.) 



> Die "Rechnung" ist also irgendwie fuern Popo.



Nö. Die Rechnung für die klassische nur-Haut-Frisur fällt noch niedriger aus.



> Laffer-Kurve.



Es war nicht nach theoretischen Denkmodellen mit bestenfalls pädagogischem Ansatz gefragt, sondern nach Geldquellen.

Solltest du die reale Laffer-Kurve für irgend eine der größeren Steuern in Deutschland mit ausreichender Sicherheit ermitteln können, d.h. die Reaktion des gesamten deutschen Wirtschaftsystems einschließlich aller Unternehmer, all ihrer Wahren und aller sich im Laufe des Jahres in Deutschland aufhaltender Personen, das alles unter Berücksichtigung globaler Rückkopplungen, vorhersagen können, entschuldige ich mich an dieser Stelle für meine unfreundliche Reaktion und gratuliere stattdessen zum Nobelpreis und ggf. dem neuen Job als kombinierter Finanz- und Wirtschaftsminister, zumindest aber oberster Wirtschaftsweise. Falls nicht erinnere ich noch einmal daran, dass Posts ohne haltbaren Inhalt unerwünscht sind)


----------



## JePe (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)und leider kann Wiki von deinen 75% gerade maximal das erste Drittel erklären.(...)Solange du uns nicht verrätst, aus welchen Fingern du dir den Rest gesaugt hast



Lesen kannst Du aber schon? Zwischen 25 und 75 Prozent. Selbst WIKI weiss, dass "Lohnnebenkosten" kein praezise definierter Begriff ist und zu den 23 Prozent, auf die Du Dich scheinbar gestuerzt hast, noch der bezahlte Urlaub nach dem Bundesurlaubsgesetz, Entgeltfortzahlung im Krankheitsfalle, Insolvenzgeldumlage und ggf. weitere Kosten hinzukommen (die eben nicht auf die Nachkommastelle genau bezifferbar sind). Das Du Dir unreflektiert dass zu Deiner "Argumentation" kompatible Extrem herauspickst, passt aber zu Dir wie der sprichwoertliche Arsch auf den Eimer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Doof für deine Argumentation, das es hier die ganze Zeit nur um  Bruttolöhne geht.



Tut mir furchtbar leid, dass ich fast Deinen moderativen Horizont um einen zusaetzlichen Aspekt erweitert haette. Ist zum Glueck ja noch mal gut gegangen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also nicht 1€ äh 1,50€ mehr für den Haarschnitt, sondern satte 1,88€  (inkl. Mwst.)



Bei dem von Dir angelegten Ausgangspreis wuerden wir dann bereits auf eine 20prozentige Preissteigerung zumarschieren. Und dass auch nur wenn man ernsthaft glaubt, dass da ausser der Mehrwertsteuer nichts weiter abzufuehren sei. Wenn nun noch der Hersteller des Haarwaschmittels dieselbe blitzgescheite Idee hat (naemlich zum Wohle aller dessen Preis zu erhoehen) ...

... ach, shice drauf. Dann machen wir eben ein Waschmittelhoechst- und ein Haarschnittsmindestpreisgesetz.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Die Rechnung für die klassische nur-Haut-Frisur fällt noch niedriger  aus.



Und wenn man sie schwarz machen laesst (die Frisur, nicht die Haut), spart man nochmal ein paar Cent. Aber sowas macht ja keiner. Schliesslich fordern die Deutschen ja nicht nur Anstand und soziale Gerechtigkeit, sondern leben diese Dinge auch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es war nicht nach theoretischen Denkmodellen mit bestenfalls  pädagogischem Ansatz gefragt, sondern nach Geldquellen.



Es bei der Borniertheit Einzelner hier mit "paedagogischen Ansaetzen" zu versuchen hiesse auch, Perlen vor Saeue zu werfen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solltest du die reale Laffer-Kurve für irgend eine der  größeren Steuern in Deutschland mit ausreichender Sicherheit ermitteln  können, d.h. die Reaktion des gesamten deutschen Wirtschaftsystems  einschließlich aller Unternehmer, all ihrer Wahren und aller sich im  Laufe des Jahres in Deutschland aufhaltender Personen, das alles unter  Berücksichtigung globaler Rückkopplungen, vorhersagen können,  entschuldige ich mich an dieser Stelle für meine unfreundliche Reaktion  und gratuliere stattdessen zum Nobelpreis und ggf. dem neuen Job als  kombinierter Finanz- und Wirtschaftsminister, zumindest aber oberster  Wirtschaftsweise.



Mit sehr viel weniger Buchstaben biete ich Dir dasselbe an fuer den Fall, dass Du ihre Richtigkeit widerlegen kannst. Ansonsten war es ein Denkanstoss, die Moeglichkeit zumindest in Betracht zu ziehen, dass mehr Steuern nicht zwingend mehr Einnahmen und umgekehrt weniger Steuern eben nicht zwingend weniger Einnahmen bedeuten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls nicht erinnere ich noch einmal daran, dass Posts  ohne haltbaren Inhalt unerwünscht sind)



Das ist der Aerger mit den meisten Menschen - dass sie die Latte fuer den Rest der Welt hochlegen und dann selbst unter ihr Limbo tanzen.

Feierabend (buchstaeblich).


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



			
				17+4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Betrieb zahlt nicht nur den einen Bruttolohn an den Angestellten, sondern kann selber nochmal zwischen 80 bis 100% von diesem zusätzlich abführen. Das heißt wir wären bei 10€ Stundenlohn schon bei rund 12000€ die der Betrieb zu schultern hätte.


 

Es geht aber bei meiner Antwort auf JePe´s Beispiel nur um die Bruttolohnerhöhung also um nichts anderes als 10 EUR Mindeststundenlohn statt bisher 6 EUR. Wie du da noch mal 80 - 100 % draufschlagen willst, kannst du ja gern mal offenbaren.

Die anderen von dir angeführten Punkte ziehen bei dieser Rechnung absolut nicht, sie spielen in dieses Beispiel nicht hinein.

@ JePe:
Hast du das Beispiel nur nicht (richtig) gelesen oder nicht verstanden?

Wenn es dir tatsächlich um die Lohnnebenkosteneffekte ginge, hättest du sie einfach in der Rechnung gegenstellen können und dann hätte ich dir gern weitergeholfen. Zumindest wärest du damit auf argumentativer Schiene geblieben und hättest nicht den Wadenbeißer geben müssen, was du noch dazu mit einem selbstverstümmelnden Knieschuß wie:



			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> Es bei der Borniertheit Einzelner hier mit "paedagogischen Ansaetzen" zu versuchen hiesse auch, Perlen vor Saeue zu werfen.


 
unter Beweis stellen musstest. Ist es nun borniert, anderen hier Borniertheit vorzuwerfen und im gleichen Satz diese selbst darzustellen, indem man sich erhöht um nicht die Perlen werfen zu müssen?



@ ruyven:
Klar hätte ich mir die Gegenüberstellung sparen können. Meine Intention war ja aber gerade das Aufzeigen des falschen Herangehens an den Sachverhalt und die daraus resultierende kontraproduktive Blockadehaltung zum Mindestlohn.
Ich wollte eben genau darauf hinweisen, was an positiven Markteffekten durch die Anhebung des Mindestlohns entstehen kann und das ausnahmslos alle (Unternehmer, Angestellte und selbst der Staat durch höhere Steuereinnahmen) davon profitieren können.
Leider wird ja nicht mal ansatzweise darauf eingegangen, weil man ja bereits aus einer verqueren Ideologie heraus Begrifflichkeiten wie Mindestlohn ablehnen muss und zwar ohne Berücksichtigung von Binnenmarkteffekten.


Um aber mal wieder zur aktuellen Lage der "schwarz-gelben" Nation zurückzukehren und dem Anspruch eines angeblichen FDP-Bashing-Threads gerecht zu werden, muss es einfach sein, dieses Thema auf den Tisch zu bringen:

Nach Klientelpolitik nun Klüngel- und Günstlingswirtschaft?
Nach Gas-Gerd und Schwarzkonten-Kohl nun der Günstlings-Guy´d Oh?

Westerwelle reagiert auf Vorwürfe: "Persönliche Attacken gegen mich und meine Familie" - Politik | STERN.DE

Oder paßt das doch eher in den Verschwörungstheorie-Thread?


----------



## DaStash (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> So hart es klingen mag: Das sind Jobs mit niederer Qualifikation bzw. wo man kaum Verantwortung trägt, ganz egal wie körperlich  anstrengend, eklig, etc. sie sind. Also Arbeit die gering vergütet wird.


Wenn ich der Logik folge, dann müsste ja ein Zugführer genauso viel Verdienen wie ein Pilot?!

Des Weiteren scheint mir du weißt gar nicht was Geringqualifizierte überhaupt bedeutet?
 Gering-/niedrigqualifiziert bedeutet, *Arbeitskräfte ohne Ausbildung*.
 Folglich sind deine Anführungen oben nichtig.


> Ansonsten: Gerade beim Friseurberuf fällt auch soetwas wie Trinkgeld an und das ist im Monat bei den Personen welche ich kenne, mindestens 100 bis 200€. Wer das nicht zusammenbekommt, der arbeitet entweder wirklich in einer armen Gegend oder macht so eine miese Arbeit, das er es auch nicht verdient hat.


Das ist nicht Existenssichernt und damit kannst du auch keine Kredit bei der Bank bekommen oder in irgendeiner Form Zukünftspläne schmieden, wie Familie gründen etc., da dies unsicher ist.


> Gerade im Niedriglohnsegment, also in dem Bereich der Personen mit geringen Qualifikationen, übersteigt das Angebot die Nachfrage. Wir haben folglich zuviele Geringqualifizierte in Deutschland. Oder um es anderst auszudrücken: Der Markt funktioniert weiterhin, er hat seine Funktion nicht eingebüßt.
> Dieser  Bevölkerungsgruppe über einen Mindestlohn das Signal zu senden, dass man  auch ohne eine ordentliche Ausbildung ein gutes Auskommen mit seinem Einkommen hat,  mag die rote/braune/grüne Seele beruhigen, setzt aber ökonomisch  völlig falsche Anreize.


 Wir reden hier aber nicht über Leute ohne Ausbildung, sondern über "qualifizierte" Arbeitnehmer, welche eine dreijährige Fachausbildung genossen haben. Beispiel Frisör oder Florist, welche nur um die 700€ verdienen. Warum, um auf deine Anmerkung, du erinnerst Dich: "Wenn eine Industrie nur dadurch existieren kann, weil sie Geld vom Staat bekommt, dann ist das nicht nur Staatswirtschaft/Planwirtschaft sondern auch eine vollkommene Fehlinvestition." zurückzukommen, soll man es dulden, dass Unternehmen ihre Wirtschaftlichkeit auf Dumpinglöhnen aufbauen und wo bitte ist bei deinem gebrachten Beispiel und dem von mir gebrachten der Unterschied??


> Ganz abgesehen davon, wird in Deutschland ein Mindestlohn die selben negativen Auswirkungen wie in Frankreich haben, wie höhere Arbeitslosigkeit unter Jugendlichen und Frauen, da beide Staaten recht gut vergleichbar sind: in beiden Ländern ist der Arbeitsmarkt überreguliert und bedarf dringender Reformen(Lockerung des Kündigungsschutz, höheres Renteneintrittsalter etc.).
> Siehe hierzu auch: Frankreich: Mindestlohn: Schlechte Erfahrungen im Nachbarland - WirtschaftsWoche


 Was hat die Festlegung einer menschlich gerechten Lohnuntergrenze mit der Lockerung des Kündigungsschutzes  und dem höheren Renteneintrittsalter gemein?


> Und um nochmal das von JePe aufzugreifen:


Bevor du das machst wäre es erstmal interessant zu wissen was du nun genau zur Aufstockerthematik hälst, insbesondere unter den von Dir angebrachten Aspekt gesehen?!


> Anstatt zum Staat zu schielen und sich letztenendes von Ihm entmündigen lassen, weil man an Ihn Freiheiten wie die Tarifautonomie sowie die Vertragsfreiheit gibt, kann nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.


 Floristen haben keinen Tarif und nun?


> Selbst als einfacher Angestellter hat man genügend Möglichkeiten auf einen besseren Lohn hinzuwirken. Sei es nun durch höhere Leistungsbereitschaft


 Ja klar, zeig mir mal die Berufe wo Überstunden noch vergütet und nicht als Freizeitausgleich gehandhabt werden.^^


> , Gründung eines Betriebsrates welcher auch bedingt über Löhne verhandeln kann


 Was eine bestimmte Unternehmensgröße voraussetzt. Des Weiteren hat man beim thema Lidel ganz gut gesehen, wie gefährdet der Arbeitsplatz beim Ansinnen an eine solche Tätigkeit ist.


> , Gewerkschaft beitreten,


Was voraussetzt das in der jeweiligen Berufsgr. eine kraftvolle Gewerkschaft existiert die die einzelnen Interessen auch vertritt. Dies ist z. B. bei den Flroisten nicht der Fall.


> den Chef beschwatzen das die eigene Arbeitskraft mehr wert ist, etc. Also all die Dinge, die die Menschen schon vor 100 und mehr Jahren gemacht haben um höhere Löhne zu bekommen und sich nicht als Bittsteller an den Staat gewandt haben, weil sie halt noch nicht zu dick, faul, träge, hübsch, was auch immer waren.


 Klar ist das eine Möglichkeit. Dann verdient ein Frisör oder Florist bei einer 10%igen Lohnerhöhung satte 3,30€ statt 3€ die Stunde...^^


JePe schrieb:


> Falls dieser Satz einen Sinn hat, verstehe ich ihn nicht. Der  Gewerbetreibende reicht seine gestiegenen Ausgaben also nicht an seine  Kunden weiter - wie amortisiert er dann, wie sieht er aus, dieser "Beitrag"?


 Es ist eine Leistung die sowohl der Arbeitnehmer als auch der Arbeitgeber erbringen muss. Folglich müssen die Mehrausgaben auch nicht eins zu eins an dem Kunden weitergereicht werden. Ansonsten verweise ich auf das Beispiel von Ruyven.


> Etwa doch einen der acht  Bentleys verkaufen? Ist es wirklich so schwer zu akzeptieren, dass der  Durchschnittsunternehmer eine geleaste Mittelklasselimousine faehrt, das Haus auf Kredit gebaut und keine Abermillionen im Kopfkissen  eingenaeht oder auf schweizerischen Konten versteckt hat?


 Was bitte legitimiert Unternehmen, welche ihre Existenz darauf aufbauen, ihren Mitarbeitern nur 3€ die Stunde zu zahlen?


> Gegenfrage - wenn nicht durch Erhoehung der Einnahmen, wie refinanziert  der Unternehmer die gestiegenen Ausgaben dann?


Es ging darum das die gestiegenen Kosten nicht eins zu eins weitergereicht werden!


> Der Unterschied ist der bei Steuern und Abgaben nicht gegebene Aspekt  der Freiwilligkeit. Der Buerger muesste naemlich in Vorleistung treten,  freiwillig den hoeheren Preis bezahlen und darauf vertrauen, dass dies  mittelfristig zu einem auch ihm zugutekommenden kontinuierlichen  Aufschwung fuehrt. In einer Welt "designed by Gene Roddenberry" mag das  funktionieren. In Deutschland, wo ca. zwei Drittel der Bevoelkerung bei  einer Umfrage im vergangenen Jahr zugegeben haben, Schwarzarbeit zu  beanspruchen oder selbst schwarz zu arbeiten und in beiden Faellen kein  schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, funktioniert das so aber eben sicher  nicht.


Kein Wunder wenn man mit seinem Verdienst nicht ohne staatliche Beihilfen leben kann.^^
Aber warum sollte eimn Arbeitnehmer der bei Festsetzung einer menschlich gerechten Lohnuntergrenze ein vertretbares Gehalt bekommt auf einmal Schwarzarbeiten gehen? Das machen nur die Leute, die mit ihrem Gehalt eben nicht alleinexistent sein können und auf Zuverdienste angewiesen sind. Das es viele Menschen gibt, die nicht bereit sind aus dem Grunde sich dem Staat zu offenbaren und lieber eigene Wege gehen, ist für mich zu tiefst verständlich. Staatssubventionen in Form von Steuern haben an diesem Problem jedenfalls nichts geändert.


> Insoweit ist Deine Frage sehr viel realitaetsferner als meine  Prognose, dass ein flaechendeckender, womoeglich noch  regionsunspezifischer Mindestlohn Arbeitsplatzverlust initiieren wuerde.


 Tut mir leid aber dann zeige mal bitte auf warum das der Fall sein soll und komm jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit, dass die Leute dann ihre Haare in Polen schneiden lassen.


> Steuervereinfachung und im Ergebnis ein insgesamt niedrigeres  Steuerniveau (nicht nur am unteren Ende der Einkommensskala) wuerden  dazu fuehren, dass es eine Binnennachfrage eben nicht nur nach auf Pump  gekauften Plasmaglotzen, sondern auch nach einem Strauss Blumen fuer  Muttern an deren Geburtstag gibt. Dann verschwindet das Problem mit den  Floristen auch von alleine.


 Was nützt einem Niedriglöhner ein Steuernachlass, wenn er diese nicht einmal abführen muss???

MfG


----------



## Poulton (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wie du da noch mal 80 - 100 % draufschlagen willst, kannst du ja gern  mal offenbaren.


Beschäftige dich mal mit "Arbeitnehmerentgelt". Das umfasst alle vom AG  zu zahlenden Leistungen, also Bruttolohn des AN, Beiträge zur SV(wir  erinnern uns an die paritätische Aufteilung), Beiträge zur BG,  Insolvenzgeld, Umlagen an die KV für Lohnfortzahlungen und Mutterschutz,  Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall und Urlaub sowie ggf. noch soetwas  wie Weihnachtsgeld, Sachbezüge, zusätzliches Urlaubsgeld, etc.



> Die anderen von dir angeführten Punkte ziehen bei dieser Rechnung  absolut nicht, sie spielen in dieses Beispiel nicht hinein.


Wenn man die Augen fest vor der Realität verschliesst, nur damit die  Welt zwischen Marx und Murx nicht zusammenbricht, dann spielen solche  Faktoren natürlich nicht mit rein. Ansonsten sind es Faktoren, welche  unbedingt bei solchen Berechnungen beachtet werden müssen. Aber  vielleicht gibt dir deine Tante ja mal Einblick in die Buchhaltung ihres  Unternehmens und wie das ganze berechnet, abgeführt, etc. wird. Dann  wirst auch du so einiges begreifen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn ich der Logik folge, dann müsste ja ein Zugführer genauso viel Verdienen wie ein Pilot?!


Das was ein AN bekommt, richtet sich zu einem nicht geringen Teil auch nach der Verantwortung die er zu tragen hat. Und ja: sowohl Zugführer als auch Piloten tragen bedeutend mehr Verantwortung als es ein Friseur oder Florist je in seinem Leben haben wird.



> Folglich sind deine Anführungen oben nichtig.


Nein. Man schaue sich hierzu nur mal an, was für Schulbildung benötigt oder vorrausgesetzt wird, um in einen Beruf zu arbeiten. Da werden sowohl bei Friseuren als auch Floristen größtenteils Leute von "einfachen Gemüt" genommen.



> Floristen haben keinen Tarif und nun?


 Dann sollen sie selber aus dem Tee kommen und selber etwas machen, anstatt darauf zu hoffen vom Staat entmündigt zu werden, weil der ja alles so viel besser macht. 



> Des Weiteren hat man beim thema Lidel ganz gut gesehen, wie gefährdet der Arbeitsplatz beim Ansinnen an eine solche Tätigkeit ist.


Das es nicht einfach ist einen Betriebsrat zu gründen, sollte klar sein. Abgesehen davon, betreibt Lidl m.W. nach Franchising. Folglich kann es nicht einen großen Betriebsrat geben, sondern jede Filiale hat ihren eigenen, vorrausgesetzt es sind 5 Mitarbeiter. Auch sollte dir wohl klar sein, das sobald man in den Betriebsrat gewählt wurde, eine "ordentliche Kündigung" nicht mehr möglich.
Und ja: Ein Betriebsrat hat bei recht vielen Sachen ein Mitspracherecht im Unternehmen.



> Was bitte legitimiert Unternehmen, welche ihre Existenz darauf aufbauen, ihren Mitarbeitern nur 3€ die Stunde zu zahlen?


Führe mir belegbare Beispiele auf(am besten mit der Buchhaltung des Unternehmens, auch wenn das schwer werden wird), das ein Unternehmen nur dadurch existiert, das sie ihre AN relativ wenig bezahlen. Zumal du zu vergessen scheinst, das man auch nur den Lohn zahlen kann, der von den Mitarbeitern auch produktiv erwirtschaftet wird. 

Aber nehmen wir mal an, ein Unternehmer wäre wirklich so raffgierig und j...(ach nein...) wie hier einige immer annehmen. Er würde sich im Endeffekt damit nur selber ins Bein schneiden, da ihm über kurz oder lang die Arbeitskräfte weglaufen zu denen, die mehr bieten/zahlen.

Ganz abgesehen davon sind das eigentliche Problem nicht die niedrigen Löhne, welche locker ausreichen um die Existenzbedürfnisse eines Menschen und seiner Familie zu decken +ein bisschen mehr, sondern die Bedürfnisse die man drüber hinaus hat. Und die sind in ständig  gewachsen in Vergangenheit und wachsen weiter.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



			
				17+4 schrieb:
			
		

> Beschäftige dich mal mit "Arbeitnehmerentgelt". Das umfasst alle vom AG zu zahlenden Leistungen, also Bruttolohn des AN, Beiträge zur SV(wir erinnern uns an die paritätische Aufteilung), Beiträge zur BG, Insolvenzgeld, Umlagen an die KV für Lohnfortzahlungen und Mutterschutz, Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall und Urlaub sowie ggf. noch soetwas wie Weihnachtsgeld, Sachbezüge, zusätzliches Urlaubsgeld, etc.



Und wenn du mir jetzt noch schreibst, was sich davon aufgrund der Erhöhung des Bruttolohnes um 75% (wir behalten mal das Bsp. mit den 6 und 10 EUR im Auge) im Umfang von rund 80-100% miterhöht, wäre dies sehr aufschlussreich.

Nichts davon? Genau!


----------



## Poulton (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Und wenn du mir jetzt noch schreibst, was sich davon aufgrund der Erhöhung des Bruttolohnes um 75% (wir behalten mal das Bsp. mit den 6 und 10 EUR im Auge) im Umfang von rund 80-100% miterhöht, wäre dies sehr aufschlussreich.


Lern lesen.
Ansonsten: Umso höher der Lohn, umso mehr kostet das Produkt oder die Dienstleistung. Wir haben also eine Preissteigerung. Die gesteigerten Preise schaffen wiederum mehr Anreize zur  Schwarzarbeit. Folglich wird entweder "nur" die höhere Geldmenge welche sich im Umlauf befindet entwertet, schlimmstenfalls haben wir eine höhere Inflation. Gerade letzteres ist etwas, was es zu verhindern gilt. An der Stelle empfiehlt es sich, sich mit Milton Friedman sowie den von Ihm geprägten Monetarismus zu beschäftigen. Das folgende gibt einen kleinen "Einblick"(insgesamt 3 Teile).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iizDNGOEdkc




> Nichts davon? Genau!


Hast du ausser einem großen Berg rhetorischer Fragen und mangelnden Einblick und Verständnis in Buchhaltung -und Führung auch mal konkrete Antworten zu bieten?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



			
				17+4=0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Lern lesen.



 ...  ...  

Naja. 
Erst stand hier ....,
dann ....,
danach ...., allerdings habe ich das dann weggelassen, weil es scheinbar nicht fruchtet. Abschließend kann ich allerdings ruhigen Gewissens zurückgeben, dass ich sehr wohl in der Lage bin zu lesen, du aber scheinbar kognitive Mängel aufweist. Um jedoch die Diskussion nicht auf deine unterirdische Subebene zu abdriften zu lassen, beende ich die Kommunikation an diesem Punkt vorerst meinerseits. 

Oder auch Rückzug vor Abscheu ist keine Schande.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Lern lesen.
> Ansonsten: Umso höher der Lohn, umso mehr kostet das Produkt oder die Dienstleistung. Wir haben also eine Preissteigerung. Die gesteigerten Preise schaffen wiederum mehr Anreize zur  Schwarzarbeit. Folglich wird entweder "nur" die höhere Geldmenge welche sich im Umlauf befindet entwertet, schlimmstenfalls haben wir eine höhere Inflation.



Wir habe eine Preissteigerung bei Preisen, die durch die Lohnkosten im Niedrigstlohnsektor beeinflusst werden. Die "höhere Geldmenge" beschränkt sich auf Personen, die selbst in diesem Niedrigstlohnsektor tätig sind.
Wenn man die Theorie knallhart durchzieht, führt das natürlich zu einer Inflation - aber einer winzigen, die quasi keine spürbaren Folgen für den Durchschnittsdeutschen hat und für den Niedrigstlöhner nicht annähernd sein gesteigertes Einkommen aufwiegt.
Wenn du Inflation vermeiden willst (vor nem Jahr hatten noch alle panische Angst vor Deflation...), dann solltest du dich mal um das Verhältniss zwischen vergegebenen Krediten und real vorhandenen Rücklagen kümmern. Da werden Finanzmittel in gigantischem Umlauf gemacht und behauptet, es wäre für ein funktionieren der Wirtschaft unabdingbar. Aber wenn 6-9 Zehnerpotenzen tiefer mal ein bißchen mehr Geld zur Verfügung stehen sollen, dann ist auf einmal die Welt bedroht...

Bezüglich der Schwarzarbeit: Da jede Lohnkostensteigerung nur zu mehr Schwarzarbeit führt, sollte man deiner Meinung nach also Löhne und Lohnnebenkosten auf 0€ senken? So wäre endlich sicher gestellt, dass niemand mehr (schwarz)arbeitet.
Alles oberhalb dieses Extrems ist ein Abwägen und wenn du ernsthaft die Meinung vertreten willst, dass eine Anhebung der Löhne in einigen wenigen Branchen von 6 auf 10€ die Schwarzarbeit so enorm und unkontrollierbar steigert, dass man vor der Gesetzlosigkeit kapitulieren und die Löhne niedrig halten muss, dann solltest du mal darlegen, was du abgewogen hast, um zu diesem Grenzwert zu kommen.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Floristen haben keinen Tarif und nun?



Doch, haben Sie.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja klar, zeig mir mal die Berufe wo Überstunden noch vergütet und nicht als Freizeitausgleich gehandhabt werden.^^



Das liegt an Arbeitnehmern, Gewerkschaften, ggf. Betriebsraeten und Arbeitgebern. Kein Arbeitnehmer muss einen Vertrag unterschreiben, der einen Freizeitausgleich vorsieht; keine Gewerkschaft muss einen solchen Tarifvertrag vereinbaren. Gibt es weder eine einzel- noch kollektivvertragliche Regelung, sind Ueberstunden selbstverstaendlich zu bezahlen (§ 612 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB). Ich haette hausintern uebrigens gerne eine Verguetungsregelung durchgesetzt - aber die Belegschaft zieht den Freizeitausgleich mehrheitlich vor.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was eine bestimmte Unternehmensgröße voraussetzt.



Ja - fuenf Mitarbeiter. Unterhalb dessen waere das Betriebsratsmodell auch kaum praktikabel.



DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren hat man beim thema Lidel ganz gut gesehen, wie gefährdet der Arbeitsplatz beim Ansinnen an eine solche Tätigkeit ist.



Du meinst vermutlich LIDL. Was hat man da gesehen? Das Arbeitgeber nicht die Sektkorken knallen lassen, wenn Arbeitnehmer einen Betriebsrat gruenden? Das hat niemand behauptet.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was voraussetzt das in der jeweiligen Berufsgr. eine kraftvolle Gewerkschaft existiert die die einzelnen Interessen auch vertritt. Dies ist z. B. bei den Flroisten nicht der Fall.



Egal, wie oft Du es wiederholst - es stimmt einfach nicht. Floristen werden durch die IG BAU (nach eigenen Angaben ca. 400.000 Mitglieder) vertreten. Das kaum noch jemand bereit ist, Gewerkschaftsmitglied zu werden, ist kaum den Gewerkschaften zuzuschreiben.



DaStash schrieb:


> Klar ist das eine Möglichkeit. Dann verdient ein Frisör oder Florist bei einer 10%igen Lohnerhöhung satte 3,30€ statt 3€ die Stunde...^^



Lt. Statistischem Bundesamt betraegt das Durchschnittsbruttoeinkommen eines Friseurs / einer Friseurin €1.315,- ... bei einem Stundenlohn von €3,- irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar. Selbst bei "Aufstockern" mit ca. €600,- komme ich beim besten Willen nicht auf diese Zahl. Auch wenn es -leider- nicht viel mehr ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist eine Leistung die sowohl der Arbeitnehmer als auch der Arbeitgeber erbringen muss. Folglich müssen die Mehrausgaben auch nicht eins zu eins an dem Kunden weitergereicht werden. Ansonsten verweise ich auf das Beispiel von Ruyven.



Das Beispiel hatte ich ja schon widerlegt. Woher kommt das Geld nun? Und bitte ganz konkret, kein Blubberblubberglucksglucks.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was bitte legitimiert Unternehmen, welche ihre Existenz darauf aufbauen, ihren Mitarbeitern nur 3€ die Stunde zu zahlen?



Was bitte legitimiert denn, dass wenn es drei Friseursalons auf einer Strasse gibt, die Mehrheit schnurstracks in den billigsten geht? Warum sollte, um mal Deine Logik aufzugreifen, der Staat den Geiz und Egoismus des Individuums per Mindestlohn subventionieren, anstatt per "Aufstockung" zu bezuschussen?



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ging darum das die gestiegenen Kosten nicht eins zu eins weitergereicht werden!



Ich will nicht wissen, wie es nicht geht. Ich will wissen, wie es geht. Wie die gestiegenen Kosten ausgeglichen werden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man mit seinem Verdienst nicht ohne staatliche Beihilfen leben kann.^^



Zwei Drittel der Deutschen?



DaStash schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber dann zeige mal bitte auf warum das der Fall sein soll und komm jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit, dass die Leute dann ihre Haare in Polen schneiden lassen.



Weil die Leute nicht bis nach Polen fahren muessen (was, nebenbei, in Grenzregionen durchaus ueblich ist). Sie gehen einfach in den Laden nebenan. Oder lassen die Uschi von neben an schwarz schnippeln.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was nützt einem Niedriglöhner ein Steuernachlass, wenn er diese nicht einmal abführen muss???



Tust Du so begriffstutzig oder ... ?

Ein einfacheres und insgesamt niedrigeres Steuerniveau (nicht nur am unteren Ende der Einkommensskala) - das hatte ich geschrieben. Das deutsche Problem ist nicht zu wenig Einkommen am unteren Ende, sondern zu hohe Sparquoten und zu wenig Konsum. Wuerde (koennte) die Mittelschicht mehr konsumieren, waeren bestimmte Dienstleistungen, die am unteren Ende der Einkommensskala erbracht werden, lukrativer und koennten besser bezahlt werden. Einen Schnupfen heilt man nicht durch Naseputzen. Genau das waere ein Mindestlohn aber.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Und wenn du mir jetzt noch schreibst, was sich davon aufgrund der Erhöhung des Bruttolohnes um 75% (wir behalten mal das Bsp. mit den 6 und 10 EUR im Auge) im Umfang von rund 80-100% miterhöht, wäre dies sehr aufschlussreich.
> 
> Nichts davon? Genau!



Ich hatte Dich tatsaechlich fuer klueger gehalten.

Wenn der direkt zu bezahlende Bruttolohn von €6,- auf €10,- anstiege, waeren die indirekten Arbeitskosten wie etwa bezahlter Urlaub ebenfalls gestiegen (und diese indirekten Kosten erwirtschaftet der Arbeitnehmer eben nicht, weil er ja im Urlaub und nicht am Arbeitsplatz ist). Das gilt so auch fuer Lohnfortzahlung und eventuell weitere Sach- oder Geldleistungen (die variabel und deshalb nicht exakt zu beziffern sind). Die Insolvenzgeldumlage wird auf der Grundlage der jeweils gezahlten rentenversicherungspflichtigen Einkommen ermittelt (2010: 0,41 Prozent) und steigt bei einem Lohnsprung logischerweise mit.

Ich finde es reichlich entrueckt, unverdrossen zu behaupten, eine 75prozentige Bruttoarbeitsentgelterhoehung wuerde keine weiteren Kosten verursachen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

@JePe:

Ich behaupte doch gar nicht, dass die Anhebung des Lohnbrutto keine Folgekosten verursacht.
Ich behaupte lediglich, dass diese, nicht wie von euch hier dargestellt, noch mal bis zu 100% zusätzlich für den AG bedeuten. Lassen wir es zwischen 10% und 20% sein, das ist dann aber schon sehr hoch gegriffen.
Das bringt weder den Unternehmer um, noch wird es die Volkswirtschaft in den Ruin oder eine nicht zu bewältigende Inflation stürzen.

Die 80-100% Zusatzkosten zu den gestiegenen 4 EUR Grundbrutto kamen von Euch, nicht von mir. Ich möchte also gern wissen (und diese Frage ist durchaus nicht rhetorisch gemeint und abseits jeglicher Polemik zu verstehen) wie sich die zusätzlichen 3-4 EUR/h bei einem Bruttolohnanstieg um 4 EUR/h auf 10 EUR/h zusammensetzen sollen.

Wir reden also von einer monatlichen Mehrbelastung zu dem reinen  Bruttomehrbetrag aus meinem Beispiel von 2.000 bis 2.400 EUR die nur im  Zusammenhang mit der Bruttolohnerhöhung entstehen sollen.

Wenn ihr das glaubwürdig vermitteln könnt, gebe ich hier offen und ehrlich zu, der absolute Volltrottel und Dummdödel zu sein, der des Lesens und Verstehens nicht mächtig ist, und in seinem Beruf vollständig fehl am Platze ist und seine 5-jährige Ausbildung ebenso wie sämtliche folgende Aufbauseminare und Weiterbildungskurse vollständig umsonst gemacht hat.

Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Icejester (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @JePe:
> 
> Ich behaupte doch gar nicht, dass die Anhebung des Lohnbrutto keine Folgekosten verursacht.
> Ich behaupte lediglich, dass diese, nicht wie von euch hier dargestellt, noch mal bis zu 100% zusätzlich für den AG bedeuten. Lassen wir es zwischen 10% und 20% sein, das ist dann aber schon sehr hoch gegriffen.
> Das bringt weder den Unternehmer um, noch wird es die Volkswirtschaft in den Ruin oder eine nicht zu bewältigende Inflation stürzen.



Es muß ja den Unternehmer nicht umbringen. Es reicht, wenn die Kostensteigerung ihn dazu bringt, das Geschäft aufzugeben, weil es sich unter solchen Umständen eben nicht mehr sonderlich lohnt. Der Handwerksmeister mit seinem eigenen Betrieb wird das sicherlich nicht so schnell tun, aber im Rahmen eines größeren Konzerns wird ein Bereich, der nicht den erhofften Gewinn bringt, selbstverständlich sang- und klanglos geschlossen. Die meisten Wirtschaftstätigkeiten sind ja kein Selbstzweck, sondern sollen Geld bringen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Welcher größere, eigenständige (! natürlich wird die Austrägerabteilung bei der Post hart getroffen, aber die sind nur Teil eines großen Systems) Konzernbereich arbeitet denn fast ausschließlich mit 6€-Jobbern und hat sonst keine größeren Ausgaben? (=wird durch einen Mindestlohn eine deutliche Ausgabensteigerung haben)
Wir reden ja nicht umsonst die ganze Zeit von Floristen und Friseuren, weil eigentlich nur direkte Dienstleister ohne größeren Überbau betroffen sind. Alle anderen haben entweder große Ausgaben für Material,... oder/und primär Angestellte, deren Gehalt ohnehin höher liegt. Das heißt ein Mindestlohn würde eine relativ geringe Steigerung der Gesamtkosten mit sich bringen, die man ohne große Probleme an die Kunden weitergeben kann.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



			
				Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Es muß ja den Unternehmer nicht umbringen.......



Darum geht es auch nicht. Es geht um das ganz spezielle Beispiel und bis jetzt hab ich einfach keine klärende Antwort bekommen, außer mir anlesen zu müssen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, nicht lesen kann und die normal üblichen Drumherumschreibereien, wenn man genau weiß, dass man unrecht hat, dies aber nicht zugeben möchte...
Simple Mathematik. Damit könnte man doch am allereinfachsten seine These belegen. Statt dessen Platitüden und Allgemeinplätze. Das ist doch unglaubwürdig.
Warum kommt nix spezifisches, wenn ihr schon mal die Möglichkeit habt, dass an einem speziellen Beispiel zu beweisen?


----------



## JePe (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte lediglich, dass diese, nicht wie von euch hier dargestellt, noch mal bis zu 100% zusätzlich für den AG bedeuten.


 
Uebertreibung ist ein nettes Stilmittel, aber bringt Diskussionen gewoehnlich nicht nach vorne. Ich habe von 25 bis 75 Prozent gesprochen und darauf hingewiesen, dass "Lohnnebenkosten" kein exakt umrissener Begriff sind und fallweise unterschiedliche Sach- und / oder Geldleistungen enthalten koennen, die insgesamt aber jedenfalls hoeher sind als die von Dir behaupteten zwischen 10 und 20 Prozent:

In jedem Fall faellig werden duerften die Arbeitgeberanteile an den diversen Sozialversicherungen - Arbeitslosenversicherung 1,4%, Krankenversicherung 7%, Pflegeversicherung 0,975% und Rentenversicherung 9,95%. Macht zusammen 19,325%. Dazu kommen mindestens noch Kosten fuer Urlaub, die den 20%-Rahmen bereits sprengen duerften. Plus Insolvenzgeldumlage, die zwar auch schon vorher zu zahlen war, durch die Bruttoarbeitsentgelterhoehung aber ebenfalls gestiegen ist. Plus Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall. Plus hoechstwahrscheinlich Beitraege zur Berufsgenossenschaft. Ausserdem kommen noch Dinge wie VL, Urlaubs- oder Weihnachtsgeld und Schichtzulagen in Betracht.

Ich hoffe, das war genug



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Simple Mathematik.


 
?



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)die normal üblichen Drumherumschreibereien(...)Platitüden und Allgemeinplätze(...)


 
Signed.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> Uebertreibung ist ein nettes Stilmittel, aber bringt Diskussionen  gewoehnlich nicht nach vorne. Ich habe von 25 bis 75 Prozent gesprochen.....



Das kam auch nicht von dir, sondern von:



			
				17+4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Betrieb zahlt nicht nur den einen Bruttolohn an den Angestellten, * sondern kann selber nochmal zwischen 80 bis 100% von diesem zusätzlich  abführen*. Das heißt wir wären bei 10€ Stundenlohn schon bei rund 12000€  die der Betrieb zu schultern hätte.



Nun zu deinen Zahlen:

PV und PZV: 0,975 + *9,95*% ... ??
fehlt nur noch die Betriebsrente ... 

Zulagen, Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld?? Sowas gab es vllt. vor 5 Jahren noch bei Firmen, bei denen es gut lief --- nur nicht in der Branche, von der wir hier reden.
Beiträge zur BG, Schichtzulagen und VL sind fixiert, die erhöhen sich nicht, wenn sich das Brutto erhöht, es sei denn du hast einen humanen Chef, der von sich aus was drauf legt.
Den möcht ich dann gern mal kennenlernen, der so was freiwillig macht, wenn es der Firma aufgrund der gestiegenen Lohnkosten doch *so* schlecht geht.

Ich versteh auch nicht, warum Lohnfortzahlungen im Krankheits- und Urlaubsfall, sowie die Insolvenzumlage hier gesondert noch mal aufgeführt werden, das sind Fixkosten, die zwar durch das erhöhte Brutto mitsteigen, aber doch nicht in einem solchen Maß ins Gewicht fallen.
Gehen wir doch einmal vom Realfall aus.
26 Tage Urlaub und 30 Tage krank (das macht der AN 2x und im dritten Jahr ist er raus.) Die meisten verzichten sowohl auf Teile des Jahresurlaubs und trauen sich auch nur max. für insg. 4 Wochen zum Arzt. 
Ich rechne doch in meinem Beispiel auch nicht die *nicht bezahlten und nicht ausgeglichenen Überstunden* mit ein. 

Aber gut, lassen wir´s 20% (statt 75% oder 80-100%) sein, was soll das Gejammer? 20% von 2.400 EUR sind 480 EUR. Wie man an meinem Bsp. schön sehen kann, gleicht das eine 3,5%ige Preiserhöhung komplett mit aus und es bleibt etwas über.

Mathe eben.


----------



## JePe (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> PV und PZV: 0,975 + *9,95*% ... ??
> fehlt nur noch die Betriebsrente ...



Ganz knapp vorbei - da fehlte das Substantiv "Rentenversicherung". Ich war so frei, meinen Post diesbezueglich zu korrigieren. Ansonsten notiere ich mal einfach, dass die Zahlen richtig sind und Du ihnen nicht widersprichst.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)Schichtzulagen(...)sind fixiert, die erhöhen sich nicht, wenn sich das Brutto erhöht,(...)



Schichtzulagen sind prozentuale Zuschlaege auf das Bruttoarbeitsentgelt. Steigt dieses, steigt auch die auszuzahlende Schichtzulage (25 Prozent von €10,- sind mehr als 25 Prozent von €6,- ... Mathe eben).



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht, warum Lohnfortzahlungen im Krankheits- und Urlaubsfall, sowie die Insolvenzumlage hier gesondert noch mal aufgeführt werden, das sind Fixkosten, die zwar durch das erhöhte Brutto mitsteigen, aber doch nicht in einem solchen Maß ins Gewicht fallen.



Es sind indirekte Lohnkosten, die steigen und den Arbeitsplatz verteuern. Die Auffassung, dass diese Kosten nicht ins Gewicht fallen, ist Dir natuerlich zugestanden. Hier und da und dort ein paar Cent oder Euro summieren sich aber. Und irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht, an dem der Arbeitsplatz nicht mehr darzustellen ist. Wann dieser Punkt erreicht ist, entscheidet der Unternehmer. Das musst Du wohl oder uebel ihm zugestehen.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Aber gut, lassen wir´s 20% (statt 75% oder 80-100%) sein, was soll das Gejammer?



Wie vorgerechnet sind es aber 25+.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> 20% von 2.400 EUR sind 480 EUR.



25 Prozent sind bereits €600,-.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wie man an meinem Bsp. schön sehen kann, gleicht das eine 3,5%ige Preiserhöhung komplett mit aus und es bleibt etwas über.



Ja, genau. Gewerbeertragssteuer, Mehrwertsteuer - Spiesserkram, der uns nicht weiter kuemmern soll. Und woher die 50 zusaetzlichen Kunden kommen (Klapperstorch?), bist Du auch schuldig geblieben. Die werden einfach behauptet. Wie so vieles an Deinem "schoenen Beispiel".

Ich denke, das Thema ist damit erfolgreich zu Tode diskutiert worden.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Wie soll ich denn deinen Zahlen widersprechen, wenn ich keine Quellen habe, um sie nachvollziehen zu können? Ich nehme es also als gegeben an.
Schichtzulagen staffeln sich nach der Belastung, nicht nach dem Gehalt (Berechnung der Schichtzulage). Auch wenn das ein altes Beispiel ist, so hat sich jedoch am Procedere nichts geändert. Und deswegen erhöhen sie sich genauso wenig wg. einer Bruttolohnerhöhung wie die anderen beiden Beispiele



> Wie vorgerechnet sind es aber 25+


... da fehlen ja nur noch 55- bis 75- zu den 80% bzw. 100% von 17+4

Das eigentlich Lächerliche an der ganzen Situation ist doch aber, dass wir uns hier auf Unternehmerseite um 25% von 4 EUR streiten, die letztendlich am Gewinn fehlen. Da muss also uns Unternehmer 1 EUR/h drauflegen, was bei drei Angestellten tatsächlich rund 600 EUR ausmacht.

Woher die zusätzlichen Kunden (und/oder zusätzlichen Bestandskundenbesuche) kommen, steht eigentlich auch da. Nicht jeder hat momentan das Geld einen  Friseur aufzusuchen und lurcht deswegen via Polska oder läßt die Mutti mal eben mit dem Aldischerer ans Haupthaar. Hätten die Leute mehr Geld in der Tasche (Woher das kommt? Mindestlohn wäre ja da eine Idee!) würden sie auch nicht mehr ins Lila-Hair-Studio von Madame Brzstrzchsvchsinski zu reisen und könnten das doch nicht so perfekte Finish von Muttis Händchen hinter sich lassen und endlich mal wieder zum Friseur ihres Vertrauens gehen.

Schön auch, dass du die Steuern erwähnst:
Lohnkosten als Betriebsausgaben absetzen
glücklicherweise, kann der Unternehmer seine Lohnkosten und Lohnnebenkosten steuerlich wieder mindern.
Wie auch für die anderen hier aufgeführten Fälle:
Betriebsausgaben von A bis Z

Ja aber das ist der Staat den Unternehmern ja auch schuldig, nicht wahr? Nur die Arbeitnehmer sind diesbezüglich angepisst, können die doch ihre pure Arbeitskraft nicht "gesundrechnen". Deswegen wäre ja ein Mindestlohn so wichtig.


----------



## JePe (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn deinen Zahlen widersprechen, wenn ich keine Quellen habe, um sie nachvollziehen zu können?



Pardon? Erst verbalonanierst Du hier auf Deine mehrjaehrige Ausbildung, Aufbauseminare & Co. und dann soll ich Belege fuer Zahlen beibringen, die Du eigentlich im Schlaf herunterbeten koennen muesstest?



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das ein  altes Beispiel ist, so hat sich jedoch am Procedere nichts geändert.



Grundguetiger. Bist Du wirklich so verzweifelt, dass Du nun mit DM-Betraegen aus antiquarischen Tarifvertraegen des oeffentlichen Dienstes (was hat der mit Friseuse Uschi zu tun?!) zu retten versuchst, was nicht mehr zu retten ist?

"Das" Procedere gibt es nicht. Schichtzulagen koennen einzel- oder kollektivvertraglich vereinbart und Fest- oder Prozentbetraege sein. Wurde nichts vereinbart, gibt es gar nichts; zwingende gesetzliche Vorschriften gibt es nicht - Ausnahme: Nachtarbeit. Und da ist im Gesetz von einem "angemessenen Zuschlag auf das Bruttoarbeitsentgelt" (oder einer angemessenen Zahl freier Tage) die Rede (ArbZG § 6 Abs. 5 Satz 1). Wenn Du nicht einmal das weisst, ist es schade um jedes Posting, dass ich hier ver(sch)wendet habe.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Hätten die Leute mehr Geld in der Tasche (Woher das kommt? Mindestlohn  wäre ja da eine Idee!) würden sie auch nicht mehr ins Lila-Hair-Studio  von Madame Brzstrzchsvchsinski zu reisen und könnten das doch nicht so  perfekte Finish von Muttis Händchen hinter sich lassen und endlich mal  wieder zum Friseur ihres Vertrauens gehen.



Ja, koennten sie. Ob sie es wuerden? Ich weiss es nicht und wuerde keinen Euro darauf verwetten. Aber behaupten kann man es ja mal. Ist ja schliesslich hypothetisch und deshalb auch nicht widerlegbar. Merke: Pudding kann man nicht an die Wand nageln. Aber lecker isser!



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)die normal üblichen Drumherumschreibereien, wenn man genau weiß,  dass man unrecht hat, dies aber nicht zugeben möchte...



Hiermit zum Eigentor des Monats gekuert. Und zu diesem Subtopic: EOD.


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welcher größere, eigenständige (! natürlich wird die Austrägerabteilung bei der Post hart getroffen, aber die sind nur Teil eines großen Systems) Konzernbereich arbeitet denn fast ausschließlich mit 6€-Jobbern und hat sonst keine größeren Ausgaben? (=wird durch einen Mindestlohn eine deutliche Ausgabensteigerung haben)
> Wir reden ja nicht umsonst die ganze Zeit von Floristen und Friseuren, weil eigentlich nur direkte Dienstleister ohne größeren Überbau betroffen sind. Alle anderen haben entweder große Ausgaben für Material,... oder/und primär Angestellte, deren Gehalt ohnehin höher liegt. Das heißt ein Mindestlohn würde eine relativ geringe Steigerung der Gesamtkosten mit sich bringen, die man ohne große Probleme an die Kunden weitergeben kann.


Genauso ist es.
Leider geht das in dieser Diskussion unter oder wird bewußt?! nicht beachtet.

MfG


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich hatte mich bei der Quellenfrage auf deine 9,??% bezogen, die du einmal der Pflege-, dann wieder der Rentenversicherung zuschreibst. Vielleicht hast du es dir ja nochmal anders überlegt? 1:0
 



			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> *Wurde nichts vereinbart, gibt es gar nichts*; zwingende gesetzliche  Vorschriften gibt es nicht - Ausnahme: Nachtarbeit.



Na da sind wir doch endlich mal bei einer praxisrelevanten Aussage.
Kenne leider keinen Nachtbarbier. Aber auch keine Friseuse oder Floristin, die Schichtzulage bekommt. Naja,vielleicht greift es ja bei den Reinigungskräften oder in irgendeinem anderen Niedriglohnbereich? 2:0

Die Quelle zur Schichzulage/Wechselschichtzulage hatte mit Verzweiflung nix zu tun. Es war nur die Erstbeste und Aussagekräftigste aus meinem Tätigkeitsbereich und in dem existiert dieses Procedere sehr wohl.



			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, koennten sie. Ob sie es wuerden? Ich weiss es nicht und wuerde  keinen Euro darauf verwetten. Aber behaupten kann man es ja mal. Ist ja  schliesslich hypothetisch und deshalb auch nicht widerlegbar. Merke:  Pudding kann man nicht an die Wand nageln. Aber lecker isser!



Ahja.... Komisch, dass ich Belege für Fiktionen bringen soll, bei euch jedoch der Untergang der abendländischen Unternehmerschaft durch Mindestlöhne als ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz ohne Beweispflicht im Kopf betoniert wurde...  

Und es gibt noch immer keine Belege für 80-100% Zusatzkosten zur Bruttolohnerhöhung.  
Immerhin haben wir es ja aber auf rund 25% geschafft ... fehlen ja nur noch mindestens 55%.
3:0 (ok. wird annuliert, weil 17+4 den Fuß dran hatte.)


@ DaStash:
Solche Dinge werden bewußt ignoriert, stattdessen wird auf Banalitäten herumgeritten. Aber eigentlich hast du Recht, was streite ich mich hier um Centbeträge? Das lenkt nur von der Hauptproblematik ab. Obwohl ich eigentlich lediglich gehofft hatte, dass man den Holzweg an einem realen Beispiel am besten deutlich machen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> In jedem Fall faellig werden duerften die Arbeitgeberanteile an den diversen Sozialversicherungen - Arbeitslosenversicherung 1,4%, Krankenversicherung 7%, Pflegeversicherung 0,975% und Rentenversicherung 9,95%. Macht zusammen 19,325%. Dazu kommen mindestens noch Kosten fuer Urlaub, die den 20%-Rahmen bereits sprengen duerften. Plus Insolvenzgeldumlage, die zwar auch schon vorher zu zahlen war, durch die Bruttoarbeitsentgelterhoehung aber ebenfalls gestiegen ist. Plus Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall.



Das hatten wir ja (bis auf Urlaub&Krankheit) bereits (ich möchte anmerken, dass stetiges Wiederholen der gleichen Inhalte ohne Ausbesserung der bestehenden Lücken kein Beitrag zur Diskussion, sondern Spam ist) und solange du keine besseren Quellen vorlegst (was bei deiner Expertise eigentlich ein Kinderspiel sein sollte, da die "beste" bislang wiki ist), ist man damit bei 23%. Mit einem Anstieg bei 5-6 weiteren Wochen (in einem derart in die Enge getriebenen Branche kann, wie erwähnt wurde, sich kein andauerndes krankfeiern erlauben und der spärliche Urlaub hat sich sowieso an der Nachfrage zu orientieren) "Ausfalle" kommst du vielleicht auf 30%. Solange es nicht mehr wird, bleiben die Werte damit sehr nah an den bereits disktuieren Zahlen und weit entfernt von den 75-100%, die einige gern heraufbeschwören würden.



> Plus hoechstwahrscheinlich Beitraege zur Berufsgenossenschaft. Ausserdem kommen noch Dinge wie VL, Urlaubs- oder Weihnachtsgeld und Schichtzulagen in Betracht.



Korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber Urlaubs- und Weihnachtszuschläge sind bei 6€-Jobbern wohl eher ungewöhnlich und Schichtzulagen im Dienstleistungsbereich wohl erst recht. Berufsgenossenschaftsbeiträge sollten in einer Branche, in der das ein Pickser mit der Schere die größte Gefahrenquelle darstellt auch erträglich sein.




> Es sind indirekte Lohnkosten, die steigen und den Arbeitsplatz verteuern. Die Auffassung, dass diese Kosten nicht ins Gewicht fallen, ist Dir natuerlich zugestanden. Hier und da und dort ein paar Cent oder Euro summieren sich aber. Und irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht, an dem der Arbeitsplatz nicht mehr darzustellen ist.



Da wir hier weiterhin vor Szenarien sprechen, in denen von 3-4-5 Arbeitnehmern und 2-3 weiteren Kostenpunkten die Rede ist, wäre es vielleicht nett, wenn du etwas detaillierter angibts, was du mit "hier und da" meinst.
Denn ich denke die Auffassung, dass ein Paar Cent bei 5 hiers mal 3 das, also 0,30€, nicht ins Gewicht fallen, ist durchaus berechtigt.



> Wann dieser Punkt erreicht ist, entscheidet der Unternehmer. Das musst Du wohl oder uebel ihm zugestehen.



Verbietet ihm ja niemand.



> Ja, genau. Gewerbeertragssteuer, Mehrwertsteuer - Spiesserkram, der uns nicht weiter kuemmern soll.



Warum sollten und prozentual auf den Grundpreis anfallende Beträge auch interessieren, wenn wir von einer prozentualen Preiserhöhung reden?





DaStash schrieb:


> Genauso ist es.
> Leider geht das in dieser Diskussion unter oder wird bewußt?! nicht beachtet.



Ich hab mitlerweile auch den Eindruck, dass sich hier einige ganz bewusst klare Beispiele und Werte drücken, damit sie erst gar nicht in die Verlegenheit kommen können, dass ihre "Argumentation" wiederlegbar wäre...
("25-75" "50-100" "hier und da" *Liste von Kosten unbekannter, meist nichtiger Höhe* *Liste von Dingen, die auf keinen angegebenen Fall zutreffen aber das eigene Post eindrucksvoll aussehen lassen sollen*,... . Forum halt. Diskussionskultur: Mangelware)


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ("25-75" "50-100" "hier und da" *Liste von Kosten unbekannter, meist nichtiger Höhe* *Liste von Dingen, die auf keinen angegebenen Fall zutreffen aber das eigene Post eindrucksvoll aussehen lassen sollen*,... . Forum halt. Diskussionskultur: Mangelware)



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht 

Das ist hier bei einigen Usern halt wie bei "unseren" "kompetenten" Politikern, es wird viel geschwafelt, ohne dass es der Realität entspricht oder einen Sinn ergibt...


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Jedes mal noch der Bundestagswahl fragt man sich ob es noch Steigerung gibt. 
Aber ich glaube jetzt haben wir das ultimativ schlechteste Gespann ever. 
Die FDP kann mann gleich vergessen alleine ihr Fraktionsvorsitzender schießt den Vogel ab. Bis kurz vor einer wahl hört man nichts von ihm dann kommt eine Ausage ohne weitere Stellung nahme und das wars auch und erstmal ab ins Ausland.
An Großenwahn grenzt die Vorstellung des Gesundheitsministers mal eben einfach unsere Pharmerindustire zu Rabatten zu zwingen.
Sieht man an die Preistafeln unserer Tankstellen wird einem schlecht aber passiert was nein. Kein wunder die Steuereinnahmen brauchen unsere Politiker in dieser Zeit. Das mann so die Wirtschaft schwächt und nicht stärkt sieht keiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das ist hier bei einigen Usern halt wie bei "unseren" "kompetenten" Politikern, es wird viel geschwafelt, ohne dass es der Realität entspricht oder einen Sinn ergibt...


 
Meinst du jetzt damit den vielleicht besten Außenminister, den Deutschland je haben wird?


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt damit den vielleicht besten Außenminister, den Deutschland je haben wird?



Zum Beispiel...

Da gibt es aber noch viel mehr Schrotschüsse


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du wirst in den kommenden vier Jahren noch sehen dass ich recht habe, vielleicht fehlt dir nur noch etwas Lebenserfahrung um zu erkennen, was genau hinter der FDP wirklich steckt



So so. Ich werde schon noch sehen ...

... nun sind ja gute drei von vier Jahren um, das deutsche Abendland ist vorhersagungsgemaess in Bausch und Bogen untergegangen. Ist es doch, oder?

Schaun mer mal:



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Nur wie wird es jetzt mit Deutschland weitergehen in der Krise?



Ziemlich gut ist es weitergegangen. Im Januar 2010 gab es 3,617 Mio. Arbeitssuchende, im Januar 2013 mit 3.138 Mio. eine halbe Million weniger. Insgesamt also ruecklaeufige Zahlen trotz unguenstiger Rahmenbedingungen.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Ist eine Lockerung des Kündigungsschutzes wie die FDP fordert gut in der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Lage in der sich Deutschland momentan befindet?



Wurde er ueberhaupt gelockert?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wird weiteres Lohndumping in der Krise helfen das es Deutschland und vor allen Dingen dem Volk wieder besser geht?



Wurde denn weiter "gedumpt"? 2010 stiegen die Realloehne - also die preisbereinigten Bruttomonatseinkuenfte - lt. Statistischem Bundesamt um 1,5 Prozent, 2011 um 1 Prozent und 2012 noch immerhin um 0,6 Prozent.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wird es helfen die "Großen" entlasten, um Deutschland aus der Krise zu führen?



2010 wurden 35,71 Mrd. Gewerbesteuer eingenommen, 2011 40,43 Mrd. und *in den ersten drei Quartalen* 2012 31,7 Mrd.  Welche Grossen wurden denn nun entlastet?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Werden die Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland damit einverstanden sein nun künftig weniger Rechte zu haben?



Welche Rechte wurden denn beschnitten? Ich bin Betriebsrat und halte mich diesbezueglich auf dem Laufenden, kann diese Frage aber nicht beantworten.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wird es nun eine "Stasi 2.0" geben?



Gibt es eine?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Werden nun "Killerspiele" in Deutschland verboten?



Wurden sie verboten?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Wie wird es künftig denen gehen, welche durch die Krise Arbeitslos geworden sind, werden sie künftig unter der Brücke schlafen müssen?



Nicht dass ich derlei bemerkt haette.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Werden nun die "Opfer" der Krise zusätzlich von denen bestraft welche die Krise mit ihrer Politik und ihrem Handeln zu verantworten haben?



Wurden sie?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr über eine sachliche und objektive Diskussion hier im Thread freuen.



Dann mal los.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Leichenschändung FTW!



JePe schrieb:


> Ziemlich gut ist es weitergegangen. Im Januar 2010 gab es 3,617 Mio. Arbeitssuchende, im Januar 2013 mit 3.138 Mio. eine halbe Million weniger. Insgesamt also ruecklaeufige Zahlen trotz unguenstiger Rahmenbedingungen.



Die exportorientierte deutsche Wirtschaft hat in letzter Zeit massiv vom gesunkenen Eurokurs profitiert und Rekordergebnisse eingefahren. Wir haben somit einen Aufschwung, danken musst du dafür aber Griechenland und Spanien - nicht Merkel.



> Wurde er ueberhaupt gelockert?



Iirc wurden zumindest im öffentlichen Dienst die Möglichkeiten für befristete Verträge erweitert und insgesamt mehr genutzt.



> Wurde denn weiter "gedumpt"? 2010 stiegen die Realloehne - also die preisbereinigten Bruttomonatseinkuenfte - lt. Statistischem Bundesamt um 1,5 Prozent, 2011 um 1 Prozent und 2012 noch immerhin um 0,6 Prozent.



Hast du so eine Statistik auch für das untere Quartil?
Dass die Spitzengehälter nicht gedumpt werden, ist klar, von den für Lohndumping anfälligen Jobs am unteren Ende des Gehaltsspektrums hat man dagegen wenig positives gehört. (Statistiken für 2012 habe ich aber noch keine gesehen)



> Welche Grossen wurden denn nun entlastet?



Z.B. die nicht-Zahler von Energiesteuern, die nicht-Abführer von Mehrwertssteuern, die nicht-Pleite-gehenden Fehlwirtschafter, die ...


----------



## JePe (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leichenschändung FTW!



Mir wurde weiter vorne im Thread versichert, ich wuerde schon sehen. Das habe ich nicht, da schien mir eine Nachfrage angebracht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die exportorientierte deutsche Wirtschaft hat in letzter Zeit massiv vom gesunkenen Eurokurs profitiert und Rekordergebnisse eingefahren. Wir haben somit einen Aufschwung, danken musst du dafür aber Griechenland und Spanien - nicht Merkel.



Die sog. Euro-Krise begann 2009 mit der Bekanntgabe der tatsaechlichen Staatsverschuldung Griechenlands. Folge war u. a., dass die deutschen Exporte von 992,7 Mrd. im Jahr 2008 auf  803,2 Mrd. einbrachen - der niedrigste Wert seit 1950. 2012 wurden Waren im Wert von 1.097,4 Mrd. exportiert. Waeren nur Griechenland, Spanien & Co. hierfuer verantwortlich, erklaerte das weder den Wert von 2009 noch, warum die Zahlen von 2008 und 2012 so dicht aneinanderliegen. Deine Folgerung ist insoweit 1. themaverfehlend vereinfacht und wird 2. nicht von den Zahlen getragen.

Im Uebrigen war das auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt war, ob - wie eingangs behauptet - schwarz-gelb den Laden nun ruiniert hat oder nicht. Und das scheint mir eher nicht der Fall zu sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iirc wurden zumindest im öffentlichen Dienst die Möglichkeiten für befristete Verträge erweitert und insgesamt mehr genutzt.



Die Moeglichkeiten im oeffentlichen Dienst sind ebenso wie die in der freien Wirtschaft durch Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung beschraenkt. Und da habe ich von einer Aushoehlung von Arbeitnehmerrechten unter schwarz-gelb keine Kenntnis. Die Tendenz in der Rechtsprechung geht eher dahin, sachgrundlose oder aufeinanderfolgende Befristungen zu erschweren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du so eine Statistik auch für das untere Quartil?
> Dass die Spitzengehälter nicht gedumpt werden, ist klar, von den für Lohndumping anfälligen Jobs am unteren Ende des Gehaltsspektrums hat man dagegen wenig positives gehört. (Statistiken für 2012 habe ich aber noch keine gesehen)


 
Oder anders ausgedrueckt: Du hast keine Belege fuer Dein Bauchgefuehl, wovon Du es Dir aber trotzdem nicht vermiesen laesst.

Die IG Metall (die nicht eben im Verdacht steht, schwarz-gelbe Propaganda zu verbreiten) hat zwischen 1990 und 2010 ausdruecklich bei den ungelernten und gering qualifizierten Arbeitnehmern in den allermeisten Faellen einen Lohnanstieg nachgewiesen. Ohnehin ist Tarifpolitik - aus gutem Grund - nicht Sache der Politik und sind hier zuvorderst die Tarifpartner in der Pflicht.

Auch hier war die Frage eher, ob schwarz-gelb Lohndumping forciert hat. Und das waere mir neu.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B. die nicht-Zahler von Energiesteuern, die nicht-Abführer von Mehrwertssteuern, die nicht-Pleite-gehenden Fehlwirtschafter, die ...



Was soll man auf solche Polemik antworten?

_Getretener Quark wird breit, nicht stark._


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Im Uebrigen war das auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt war, ob - wie eingangs behauptet - schwarz-gelb den Laden nun ruiniert hat oder nicht. Und das scheint mir eher nicht der Fall zu sein.


 
Schwarz Geld haben eigentlich gar nichts gemacht. Das ist aber nichts ungewöhnliches. So ist das eben bei einer konservativen Regierung. Die ist sehr bemüht dass sich nichts ändert und dass jede Veränderung die von außen in ihr System getragen wird ausgesitzt wird.
Ich kenne kein Unternehmen -- zumindest im Mittelständischen Bereich -- das noch auch positive Entscheidungen der Politik hofft. Schwarz gelb ist eine Marionette der Banken geworden bzw. war es immer.
Willst du als kleines Unternehmen im globalen Wirtschaftskampf überleben -- und meine Firma gehört als Automobilzulieferer dazu -- musst du selbst aktiv werden und selbst neue Kontakte knüpfen und selbst dafür sorgen dass du weiterhin am Markt interessant bleibst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



JePe schrieb:


> Die sog. Euro-Krise begann 2009 mit der Bekanntgabe der tatsaechlichen Staatsverschuldung Griechenlands. Folge war u. a., dass die deutschen Exporte von 992,7 Mrd. im Jahr 2008 auf  803,2 Mrd. einbrachen - der niedrigste Wert seit 1950. 2012 wurden Waren im Wert von 1.097,4 Mrd. exportiert. Waeren nur Griechenland, Spanien & Co. hierfuer verantwortlich, erklaerte das weder den Wert von 2009 noch, warum die Zahlen von 2008 und 2012 so dicht aneinanderliegen. Deine Folgerung ist insoweit 1. themaverfehlend vereinfacht und wird 2. nicht von den Zahlen getragen.



So eine Kleinigkeit wie eine Weltwirtschaftskrise im Zuge der amerikanischen Bankenkrise spielen hier natürlich gar keine Rolle... 



> Im Uebrigen war das auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt war, ob - wie eingangs behauptet - schwarz-gelb den Laden nun ruiniert hat oder nicht. Und das scheint mir eher nicht der Fall zu sein.



Wurde so etwas eingangs behauptet? Ich sehe da eine vollkommen vorhersagen freie Frage, "wie es weitergeht". Der erste, der zu diesem Punkt ein qualitative Einschätzung abgegeben hat, warst du. Und die strotz weiterhin nur so vor Ingoranz gegenüber relevanter Zahlen, wovon du auch mit Unterstellungen gegenüber dem Threadstarter nicht ablenken kannst.



> Oder anders ausgedrueckt: Du hast keine Belege fuer Dein Bauchgefuehl, wovon Du es Dir aber trotzdem nicht vermiesen laesst.



Was ja auch kein Problem für diese Diskussion ist, denn ich will hier ja nichts belegen. Sondern du - nämlich dass es unter schwarz-gelb zu keinen Nettolohnabsenkungen kam. Was, wohlgemerkt, eine recht weitreichende Behauptung ist, die sich nicht durch Betrachtung des Durchschnittsgehaltes oder IGM-Statistiken in "einzelnen, ausgewählten Branchen" beantworten lässt.
(zumal die Beschwerden über Mini-Löhne oft aus dem Dienstleistungssektor kommen und die IGM kümmert sich weder sonderlich um Friseure noch um Verkäufer noch um ...)



> Was soll man auf solche Polemik antworten?



Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten auf Argumente zu reagieren:
1) zustimmen
2) wiederlegen
3) die Diskussion verlassen

Diffarmierende Gelaber über vorgebrachte Argumente zählt, insbesondere auch im Rahmen der Regeln dieser Diskussionsplattform, ausdrücklich nicht zu den Möglichkeiten.


----------



## JePe (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So eine Kleinigkeit wie eine Weltwirtschaftskrise im Zuge der amerikanischen Bankenkrise spielen hier natürlich gar keine Rolle...



Sind Griechenland und Spanien US-Bundesstaaten ... ? Denn bei denen sollte ich mich ja immerhin bedanken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wurde so etwas eingangs behauptet? Ich sehe da eine vollkommen vorhersagen freie Frage, "wie es weitergeht". Der erste, der zu diesem Punkt ein qualitative Einschätzung abgegeben hat, warst du. Und die strotz weiterhin nur so vor Ingoranz gegenüber relevanter Zahlen, wovon du auch mit Unterstellungen gegenüber dem Threadstarter nicht ablenken kannst.



Der Threadstarter selbst hat bereits auf Seite 2 das Wort Fragen nur noch in Anfuehrungszeichen gebraucht.

Relevante Zahlen im Sinne von nachpruefbare Zahlen mit Themenbezug kann ich keine finden. Und "Ablenkung" habe ich in Form von Arbeitslosenzahlen, Lohnentwicklung und Steuereinnahmen offeriert. Die zu Ignorieren dem Herrn Moderator aber natuerlich freigestellt ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ja auch kein Problem für diese Diskussion ist, denn ich will hier ja nichts belegen.


 
Dann solltest Du auch nicht in eitlem Oberlehrerton von Anderen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1) zustimmen
> 2) wiederlegen
> 3) die Diskussion verlassen



verlangen. Du koenntest naemlich an Deinen eigenen Anspruechen gemessen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (zumal die Beschwerden über Mini-Löhne oft aus dem Dienstleistungssektor kommen und die IGM kümmert sich weder sonderlich um Friseure noch um Verkäufer noch um ...)



Doof nur, dass ebendiese Berufsgruppen in der Statisytik, die Du aber scheinbar nicht zu Lesen vorgezogen hast, beruecksichtigt werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diffarmierende Gelaber über vorgebrachte Argumente zählt



zum Standardrepertoire diverser Diskutanten hier.


----------

